#ubuntu-nl 2011-04-25
<TViYH> Dykam: :D
<TViYH> oops
<kleinprobleem> Morgen
<kleinprobleem> Alles wat ik open, opent in VLC, heel vervelend. Ook locaties, iemand enig idee hoe ik dat weer terug krijg?
<glda19> hi
<glda19> hi
<glda19> zo stil weer
<glda19> zo stil werkt dit kanaal wel
<glda19> hi
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha glda19
<glda19> MrChrisDruif, ken je iets van smart cards
<MrChrisDruif> Laat iets van een belletje rinkelen..
<glda19> kan  je iets van pam
<glda19> ken je iets van pam
<MrChrisDruif> Pam? Nee?
<MrChrisDruif> Owjah, nu weet ik het weer...heeft met TV te maken toch?
<glda19> laat mar merk dat je er niks van kent
<MrChrisDruif> Geen ervaring in ieder geval mee
<glda19> hi
<glda19> hi
<erkan^> hi glda19
<glda19> h erkan
<glda19> hoe is uw linux kenis
<glda19> kennis
<glda19> hi
<glda19> is dat altijd dood hier
<erkan^> hier is geen offtopic (-: glda19
<glda19> ercan wat bedoel je
<glda19> wel ercan
<MrChrisDruif|AFK> Dat #ubuntu-nl-offtopic een stuk drukker is over het algemeen
<erkan^> je hebt probleem met ubuntu ofzo, dan kan je hier altijd vragen
<MrChrisDruif|AFK> Maar zoals het al zegt; dat is offtopic gebied...hier moet je zijn voor ondersteuning
<glda19> wie kent er iets over smart cards
<glda19> hi
<Cugel2> Dag glda19
<glda19> cugel2 hi
<Cugel2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1447218 -- tutorial voor smart cards.
<glda19> ik heb een debug gepost op onderstaande link
<glda19> http://paste.ubuntu.com/598738/
<Cugel2> "The solution is to store the CA certificate in PEM instead of DERformat in /etc/pam_pkcs11/cacerts/" -- lees ik ergens. Geen idee of het hier van toepassing is.
<glda19> Cugel2 de bebug gezien
<Cugel2> Ja, daarom geef ik je die tip.
<glda19> kijk eens goed naar die 2 regels waar belpic in staat
<glda19> zie je een verschil
<Cugel2> Mij valt vooral de regel "Peer's certificate issuer has been marked as not trusted by the user." op.
<glda19> en wat is dat volgens u
<glda19> hi
<glda19> http://paste.ubuntu.com/598738/
<glda19> dit is een debug naar mijn probleem
<OerHeks> certificaat probleem ?
<glda19> ja
<OerHeks> zat je kaartlezer al in je pc, toen je firefox opstartte ?
<glda19> is niet met firefox
<glda19> ik heb het command screen gebruikt
<glda19> en nu probeer ik deze te ontgrendelen via de smart card
<OerHeks> sorry daar weet ik niks van, ik ken alleen deze wiki http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Eid
<OerHeks> en de site voor de certificaten http://repository.eid.belgium.be/NL/ForeignerCA.htm
<joris__> He iemand hier  die bekend is met kvm?
<glda19> wat ik kvm
<joris__> ?
<glda19> wat is kvm
<joris__> kvm is een virtualizatie programma
<OerHeks> kernel virtualisation managment
<joris__> geschikt om een os bovenop een ander os te draaien
<OerHeks> stel je vraag joris__ misschien weet iemand het antwoord.
<glda19> waarom gebruik je virtualbox niet
<glda19> wat is de link naar kvm
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<joris__> ik heb net kvm op een ubuntu server geinstalleerd, so far so good nou wil ik de webserver die draait op de kvm guest bereiken vanaf mijn desktop, maar geen idee hoe dat zou kunnen...
<joris__> het lijkt erop dat de ubuntu server een ip adres geeft aan de kvm guest
<glda19> wel dan wat is het ip
<OerHeks> hoe heb je netwerk ingesteld, bridged ?
<joris__> ja bridged
<OerHeks> dan zou dat moeten kunnnen idd.
<joris__> ik kan erinkomen via ssh, eerst naar mijn server en dan via de server naar de guest
<OerHeks> dat moet makkelijker kunnen, zie Accessing the new server remotely with SSH tunnel / VNC >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/CreateGuests
<joris__> tja ik kan met vnc (via virtual machine)en ssh erin. Maar het is een webserver die draait. Die zou ik toch ook via een ipnr op mijn lokale netwerk moeten kunnen bereiken...?
<joris__> Misschien dat ik het via dyndns/no-ip kan bereiken, maar dat leek me overbodig
<OerHeks> nee, no-ip en andere service is overbodig, hard ip zou voldoende moeten zijn.
<OerHeks> kan ook een probleem zijn op zichzelf, zonder ben je beter af om te testen.
<joris__> ja precies, al zit ik achter een firewall
<OerHeks> welk ip krijgt je vm ?
<joris__> 192.168.122.233
<OerHeks> of heb je die een hard ip gegeven en verkeerd dns ?
<joris__> maar die krijgt het van de server
<joris__> nee gaat via dhcp op de server
<joris__> dns heb ik niks aan gedaan, zou dat het probleem kunnen zijn?
<OerHeks> hmm firewall, poort 80 forwarden naar die x.x.x.233 ?
<joris__> vanaf de server, dat klinkt als een goed idee
<OerHeks> of je firewall server even disablen
<OerHeks> ik ben geen doorgewinterde server-kenner, ik moet ook zoeken :p
<joris__> ik heb de firewall op de server al even uitgezet
<joris__> dan voor trouwens Oerheks
<glda19> wie kan mij even helpen met het volgende zou een programma willen installeren van source
<glda19> maar hoe wordt ik root
<glda19> of is dit niet nodig
<glda19> sudo ./configure lukt niet
<OerHeks> met sudo neemt u root-rechten, dus dat is juist
<glda19> waarom krijg ik dan permisson denied
<OerHeks> zijn de build utils geïnstalleerd ?
<glda19> OerHeks, zal wel zeker
<OerHeks> niet standaard.
<glda19> de files aan het copieren naar mijn home dir
<glda19> zit met een probleem als ik ls config* doe vind hij configure niet
<glda19> bij ls wel
<MonkeyDust> en ls|grep config?
<glda19> dan wel
<Cugel2> ls -la   doe ik meestal.
<glda19> maar probeer sudo ./configure te doen
<glda19> is wel op virtual box dat ubuntu draaid
<glda19> hoe kan ik een directory aan maken
<glda19> waarom werkt sudo mkdir pam_pkcs11 niet
<MonkeyDust> hangt er mss vanaf waar je de dir aanmaakt, nee?
<glda19> hoe kan ik het commando ./configure doen op unbuntu virtual box
<MonkeyDust> glda19: typ /j #vbox, dat is de engelstalige channel voor virtual box
<glda19> sudo ./configure geeft command not found
<glda19> hoe wordt ik roott
<glda19> hoe wordt ik root op ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> met sudo su
<glda19> en wat voor pas
<MonkeyDust> glda19: ken je de basis van ubuntu al?
<glda19> MonkeyDust, dankje
<glda19> MonkeyDust, ken beetje centos suse
<MonkeyDust> het komt mij voor dat je al geavanceerde taken wilt uitvoeren, zonder de basis te kennen
<glda19> maar eerste x ik ubuntu gebruik
<glda19> maar nee
<glda19> ken de basis
<glda19> maar niet van ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> zoals die e-id card om in te loggen
<glda19> MonkeyDust, waarom geeft su -
<OerHeks> niet su maar sudo
<MonkeyDust> glda19: http://www.linux800.be/lx-inl-info-permissions-ownership.php
<glda19> MonkeyDust, what is het vershril tussen ./ configure en sh ./configure
<MonkeyDust> hangt er vanaf welke extensie configure heeft, nee?
<glda19> geen
<Stef_> yo
<Stef_> ik zit met een probleempje :)
<MrChrisDruif> Vervelend Stef_
<Stef_> een tijd geleden had ik een config bestand aangepast zodat ik linux kon opstarten zonder dat er een beeldscherm is aangesloten
<Stef_> nu heb ik gistere geupdated
<MrChrisDruif> En opstarten zonder scherm werkt niet meer....toch?
<Stef_> en als ik nu de pc opstart, zegt linux een foutmelding (van het aangepaste config bestand)
<Stef_> ik kan daarna wel gewoon in een soort van veilige modus opstarten
<Stef_> normaal kan je linux niet opstarten zonder scherm inderdaad, daarom had ik het bestand aangepast.
<Gotiniens> linux niet opstarten zonder scherm?
<Gotiniens> hoe verklaar je dan al die servers met linux?
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad
<MrChrisDruif> Maar misschien dat dat inderdaad een instelling is bij DE's
<Gotiniens> nee ook niet
<Gotiniens> de DE starten pas heel laat in het boot process op
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed, raar dat je niet kan opstarten zonder scherm <_<"
<Gotiniens> dan heb je al lang een werkend OS
<OerHeks> waarom zou dat config bestand zijn aangepast ? in grub2 ofzo ?
<Stef_> ik gebruik wel ubuntu desktop en niet server versie
<Stef_> ik was in der tijd nog niet zo goed met alle commando's
<Stef_> wacht ik upload even de 3 foto's. dan zie je mijn aangepaste bestand :)
<MrChrisDruif> Stef_: Waarom heb je Ubuntu ipv Ubuntu Server geïnstalleerd?
<Gotiniens> Stef_, de desktop versie kan ook zonder beeldscherm opstarten
<MrChrisDruif> Lijkt me ook
<Stef_> het gaat wel om da 10.04
<lg188> hey
<MrChrisDruif> Als nog?
<MrChrisDruif> Hai lg188
<Stef_> hier zijn de foto's:
<Stef_> http://house-tronics.be/stef/1.jpg
<Stef_> sorry verkeerde
<Stef_> http://house-tronics.be/stef/1.JPG
<Stef_> http://house-tronics.be/stef/2.JPG
<Stef_> http://house-tronics.be/stef/3.JPG
<Stef_> op foto 2 en 3 zie je mijn aangepast bestand.
<Stef_> kan iemand mij het standaart bestand anders doorsturen, zodat ik die er terug in zet ?
<Gotiniens> Stef_, ah kijk....
<Gotiniens> verschil in definitie van "opstarten"
<Gotiniens> op dit moment draait linux al lang, alleen je grafische omgeving is niet helemaal goed.. :)
<Stef_> de volgende server die ik ga installeeren wordt gewoon de server versie :D
<Gotiniens> Stef_, waarschijnlijk is het genoeg om je xorg.conf te hernoemen naar xorg.conf.bak
<Stef_> maar in der tijd moest ik snel een nas/server hebben en toen kwam linux het beste uit
<Stef_> en dan zla linux automatisch een nieuwe maken ?
<Gotiniens> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<Gotiniens> Stef_, ja dat is wel het idee ja
<Stef_> want tijdens het opstarten kreeg ik verschillende opties, en een nieuw conf bestand aanmaken zat er ook tussen en heb dat gekozen maar de error kwam terug
<Stef_> maar ik ga dat even proberen
<Gotiniens> er zijn enkele zeldzame gevallen waar je wel een xorg.conf moet aanmaken, maar over het algemeen zal het goed gaan
<Stef_> maar wat als ik zodadelijk helemaal geen beeld meer krijg ?
<Gotiniens> dan zet je via de command line je backup config terug
<Stef_> ok
<Stef_> nog een laatste vraagje, hoe kan ik ervoor zorgen dat ik tijdens opstarten een command line krijg ?
<Gotiniens> het makkelijkste is na het opstarten ctrl + alt_ f1
<Gotiniens> ctrl + alt + f1
<Gotiniens> en terug met alt + f7
<Stef_> ok bedankt
<Stef_> ik had even mijn xorg.conf file geopend
<Stef_> maar deze is gewoon leeg
<Gotiniens> hmmm
<Gotiniens> dan ben jij denk ik bang een van de gevallen waar het autmatisch genereren mis bij gaat ;)
<Gotiniens> is er ook nog een xorg.conf.dist-upgrade-201010151952 achtige file?
<Stef_> ja zo heb ik 2 files
<Stef_> 1tje die ook leeg is
<Stef_> en 1 tje die ik in der tijd heb aangepast
<Gotiniens> welke is die nieuwste? de datum is in de naam?
<Stef_> xorg.conf-backup-110425195556 heb ik en xorg.conf-backup-110425195817
<Gotiniens> hmm allbei van een half uur geleden dus
<Gotiniens> doe dan de gene die je destijds hebt gemaakt kopieren naar /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Gotiniens> sudo cp /etc/X11/<bestand> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Stef_> ok
<Stef_> maar dan gaat hij wel de error weer geven als ik ga herstarten
<Stef_> want hij had mijn aangepaste bestand gebackupped omdat linux een niuewe ging maken.
<Gotiniens> probeer het maar eens
<Stef_> ok
<Stef_> Gotiniens: heb het gedaan maar hij blijft weer hangen
<Gotiniens> welke melding?
<Gotiniens> de zelfde als in de foto's?
<Stef_> ja nu heb ik gekozen voor 'gebruik standaardwaarde'
<Stef_> en nu is het probleem opgelost
<Stef_> ik weet wel niet of hij nu zonder scherm zal opstarten, dat zal ik later deze avond testen
<Stef_> bedankt voor de hulp!
<Somelauw> Hoi, de vastloop combinatie Ctrl + alt + backspace werkt bij mij niet.
<Somelauw> Ik heb gehoord dat je als alternatief Sysrq + k kunt gebruiken om het weer werkend te krijgen, maar durf deze combinatie eigenlijk niet te proberen.
<Gotiniens> ctrl + alt + backspace  is een paar versies geleden uitgeschakeld
<Gotiniens> en in principe is sysrq + k wel veilig hoor (als het de goede is, maar dat wil ik nu niet testen)
<Somelauw> Ja, daarom werkt het zeker niet.
<Somelauw> Doet dat hetzelfde als ctrl alt backspace of kan ik beter die combinatie weer proberen in te schakelen?
<Gotiniens> dat doet volgens mij niet dezelfde
<Somelauw> Lijkt mij namelijk altijd handig om dingen uit te kunnen schakelen?
<Gotiniens> ctrl + alt backspace kan je wel weer inschakelen inderdaad
<Gotiniens> http://playingwithsid.blogspot.com/2009/04/enable-ctrl-alt-backspace-in-jaunty.html
<Somelauw> Maar je hebt altijd mensen die het per ongeluk intikken ofzo.
<Gotiniens> mjah is mij nog nooit gebeurd
<Somelauw> sysrq staat voor kill all on console. Is dat de goeie?
<Somelauw> En ook voor secure access key.
<Somelauw> Gotiniens: Maar is dat het beste alternatief voor ctrl alt backspace?
<Gotiniens> klinkt niet als het zelfde
<Gotiniens> zover ik weet is er niet echt een goed alternatief
<JanC> Somelauw: die "secure access key" slaat op het feit dat als je dat gebruikt je (normaal) altijd op een echt loginscherm terecht komt (en niet iets wat er op lijkt maar in feite een programma is van iemand die je wachtwoord probeert te weten te komen)
<JanC> en dat bereikt het dus door alle programma's op de huidige console te killen  ;)
<Somelauw> Maar ik verwacht dat als ik dat intik ik in de loginmanager terecht kom.
<JanC> uhu
<Somelauw> Want wat gebeurde. Ik maakte een fout toen ik awesome ging configureren en heb toen via een tty dat ding opnieuw opgestart, maar ik zocht een snellere manier.
<JanC> Alt+SysrRq+k of Ctrl+Alt+Backspace zijn 2 opties die enigszins anders werken
<JanC> de eerste is "bruter" maar werkt ook als X zelf compleet gecrasht is
<JanC> Somelauw: maar persoonlijk zou ik gewoon de window manager herstarten en niet de hele sessie, tenzij de sessie zelf ook stuk is
<JanC> via een TTY dus
<JanC> ik zie niet echt in waarom dat trager zou zijn  ;)
<Somelauw> Kan ik dan van tty1 zeggen zo van: hey awesome, ga jij eens ff opnieuw starten ofzo.
<OerHeks> keihard uitloggen = rechter alt + printscreen + K
<OerHeks> maar dan sla je niks op, niet netjes.
<Somelauw> Ja, dat weet ik.
<Somelauw> Maar JanC zei dat ik dan de window manager moet herstarten van tty.
<Somelauw> Maar ik ga proberen of ctrl alt backspace werkt.
<JanC> hm, nu is die weg  ;)
<gamertje> hey
<OerHeks> :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-04-26
<probleem> Ik heb een simpel probleem wat ik niet opgelost krijg.
<probleem> Als ik bij locaties naar een map ga opent deze in VLC
<probleem> Deze moet gewoon in de verkenner geopend worden, maar hoe krijg ik dat voor elkaar?
<leoquant> krijg je niet de inhoud eerst te zien van de mappen?
<probleem> nee
<probleem> hij opent gelijk in VLC,
<leoquant> probeer eens in de terminal: nautilus -q en daarna nautilus
<probleem> dan krijg ik mijn home map.
<probleem> maar via locaties krijg ik nog steeds vlc :(
<probleem> ik heb ergens (denk ik) bij "openen met" andere toepassing VLC gekozen en aangevinkt als standaard. Maar waarom zou die dat ook bij folders doen ?
<leoquant> gek inderdaad, draai je 11.04 de beta versie v.ubuntu?
<leoquant> systeem/beheer/hoofdmenu /voorkeuren/bestandsbeheer/eigenschappen
<leoquant> nautilus-file-management-properties  moet daar staan, bij jou staat vlc
<leoquant> starter eigenschappen: toepassing
<probleem> nee ik draai 10.10 !
<probleem> Daar stond nautilus-file-management-properties
<RawChid>  /cs probleem 2
<alex--> hoi
<alex--> ik heb een aantal log files
<alex--> is er een manier hoe ik deze makkelijk kan beheren?
<RawChid> Wat bedoel je met beheren?
<alex--> nou ik heb nog al veel logs
<alex--> en ik wil deze laten categoriseren
<alex--> en dat ik ze vervolgens uit kan lezen via firefox
<alex--> via me web server
<alex--> het meeste zijn error logs
<alex--> maar ik wil die er uit filteren die aan mijn pagina's gekoppeld zijn (Die ik bezoek)
<alex--> snap jewat ik bedoel RawChid ?
<RawChid> Een beetje
<RawChid> Hoe weet je welke aan je pagina gekoppeld zijn dan?
<RawChid> Elke pagina heeft een los logbestand?
<RawChid> Ik gok dat je het over Apache logs hebt?
<alex--> o.a. apache logs
<alex--> ja dat wil ik dus categoriseren
<alex--> maar ik heb geen idee hoe
<RawChid> Je kunt in Apache per site een apart bestand laten aanmaken
<alex--> internet viel uit
<alex--> zei iemand nog iets?
<RawChid> 10:42:04 < RawChid> Je kunt in Apache per site een apart bestand laten aanmaken
<alex--> nog te veel :P
<alex--> ik wil het makkelijk kunnen categoriseren
<alex--> is daar niets voor
<alex--> ?
<RawChid> Ik weet niet wat je wilt
<alex--> ik heb veel logs
<alex--> en wil deze kunnen categoriseren
<alex--> dus alles bij elkaar doen van 1 gebruiker
<alex--> zodat ik makkelijk kan zien welke fouten ik veroorzaak
<alex--> op me website
<RawChid> 1 gebruiker?
<RawChid> Dus 1 bezoeker adhv ip ?
<alex--> meerdere ip's
<RawChid> Wat is 1 gebruiker?
<alex--> ik
<alex--> er zitten ook andere mensen op me website
<alex--> maar ik moet de error logs hebben die bij mij horen
<alex--> en op ip gaat niet echt goed
<RawChid> En je bent ineglogd op je php app?
<alex--> app?
<alex--> die moet ik dus nog maken
<alex--> een webpage waar ik dat kan zien
<alex--> das het probleem
<alex--> maar ik heb geen idee wat handig is om dat te doen
<alex--> ik kan natuurlijk wel databases en files uitlezen
<alex--> maar dat koppelt het nog niet aan mijn logs
<RawChid> Volgens mij moet je gewoon je php app laten loggen
<RawChid> Met de hand, kun je wegschrijven wat je wilt, bijv. bestand per gebruiker
<alex--> ik wil het het liefst in een database laten wegschrijven
<RawChid> Dan doe je dat
<alex--> php logt al
<alex--> maar voor iedereen
<alex--> niet per gebruiker
<alex--> nja met de hand is dit een beetje veel werk
<alex--> ik wil dat het automatisch gaat
<RawChid> Wat wil je loggen dan?
<alex--> wordt al gelogd
<alex--> oh
<alex--> wat ik wil loggen
<alex--> errors voornamelijk
<RawChid> Kun je wat specifieker zijn...
<alex--> sorry
<alex--> ik heb een aantal log bestanden
<alex--> maar die wil ik alleen voor me zelf gebruiken
<alex--> zien *
<alex--> maar hoe kan ik de data die bij mij hoort eruit filteren?
<RawChid> Net zei je nog dat je alles in de DB wilde opslaan
<alex--> ja
<alex--> de gefilterde data
<alex--> moet dan in een Database komen
<alex--> zodat ik deze dan weer met firefox kan uitlezen (via een website systeem)
<alex--> maar per gebruiker
<RawChid> Klinkt erg omslachtig
<alex--> hoezo?
<alex--> ik kan in die logs niet terugvinden wat bij mij hoort hoor
<RawChid> Ja, maar jouw voorgestelde oplossing klinkt omslachtig
<alex--> hoezo?
<RawChid> Je kunt ervoor zorgen dat de app zelf de juiste data logt
<RawChid> Lijkt mij het makkelijkst
<alex--> per gebruiker?
<RawChid> Sure
<RawChid> In de code heb je alle controle
<alex--> code
<alex--> ?
<RawChid> Ja, code
<alex--> waarvan?
<RawChid> Wat denk je zelf?
<alex--> apache?
<RawChid> Waar hebben we het de hele tijd over?
<RawChid> Welk "ding" wil jij loggen/volgen?
<alex--> voornamelijk error logs
<alex--> brb
<Wobbo> Het is echt .... De nieuwe manier om te scrollen. Onzichtbaar tenzij je in de buurt komt.
<Wobbo> Ik kan het niet weer gewoon krijgen.
<Wobbo> Wat is tog het iedee van ubuntu, mensen zijn erg blij dus laten we alles veranderen...
<Wobbo> hiephoj...
<OerHeks> mooi toch ?
<OerHeks> gewoon even aan wennen.
<CasW> Ik heb hier ook heel kleine scrollbars, erg blij mee :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, die overlay-scrollbars :)
<CasW> Zo te zien ongeveer 10 pixels breed
<Wobbo> Maar van lings naar rechts werkt het heel slecht, bij php werk is het onhandig. Daarnaast heeft iedereen grotere schermen. Dus waarvoor is het nodig? Voor veel mensen onhandig.
<CasW> Het past goed bij het Unity-idee, toch? Zo veel mogelijk ruimte voor waar je mee bezig bent
<Wobbo> voor mensen met schermen 1280 is het toch onnuttig?
<CasW> Nee, heb je meer ruimte met waar je mee bezig bent
<CasW> (Het is gewoon iets subjectiefs, sommige mensen (waaronder ik) vinden het fijn, andere niet)
<Wobbo> En makkelijk ander instellen is er niet gemakkelijk te vinden. Wat willen zo 'windows' achtig  worden?
<CasW> Nee, inderdaad, de instellingen zijn zo'n beetje verdwenen met unity, dat wel
<CasW> Maar goed, die zullen nog wel weer gaan komen
<Wobbo> De nieuwe basis van gnome is ook wel erg verandert. Zo onlogisch, de 10.10 notebook achtige manier...
<CasW> Och, ik heb Unity even getest, ik was eerst ook erg cynisch, maar het valt best mee
<CasW> Maar de instellingen...
<CasW> Die zijn gewoon écht te weinig :p
<Wobbo> Hoe ga ik bij een brede tekst bij bluefish van links naar rechts? Het gaat gewoon amper niet. Ik wil gewone normale ouderwetse...
<CasW> Dan moet je "Ubuntu Classic" gebruiken als sessie, als je de gewone normale ouderwetse wilt
<Wobbo> ik gebruik al normal.
<CasW> Classic != normal
<CasW> Classic is Gnome (2)
<Wobbo> Ik ben gewoon een hele goede zeurder ...
<CasW> Doe maar niet ;)
<Wobbo> Elk geval bedankt voor het zeuren... lol
<JanC> je kan die rare scrollbars uitschakelen door het pakket ervoor te verwijderen
<Samir> hallo
<Samir> ik heb een vraag
<Samir> draaid ubuntu 10.0.4 LTS op vmware ESX
<Samir> draaid ubuntu 10.0.4 LTS op vmware ESX
<MonkeyDust> wat is ESX?
<Samir> is ubuntu 10.0.4 lts working on vmware ESX
<Samir> LTS
<OerHeks> ja, je kan een vmware image downloaden > http://www.quotrader.org/vm/ubuntu1004t/
<OerHeks> of zelf installen, wat je wilt.
<OerHeks> of hier > http://www.vmware.com/appliances/directory/600983
<Samir> dank je
<Samir> ik ben  aan het onderzoeken welke OS op de ESXI allemaal draaien
<Samir> ik heb verschillende os draaien
<OerHeks> de list is érg lang, Samir > http://www.vmware.com/appliances/directory/
<Samir> bedankt ik zal het even door heen scrollen
<JanC> Samir: volgens mij draaien (bijna) alle OS'en met een versie voor de 32-bits of 64-bits x86 architectuur daarop?
<JanC> ik ben wel niet zeker hoe goed het de 16-bits x86-architectuur ondersteunt
<Samir> janC ik moet het zeker weten
<JanC> (vb. dingen als DOS of Windows 9x)
<Samir> jep
<Samir> Windows NT
<Samir> en redhat 9
<JanC> Windows NT is puur 32-bits
<JanC> of 64-bits
<JanC> op een beperkt aantal stukjes na (vb. waar het de BIOS moet aanroepen)
<Samir> zijn 32 bits
<Samir> de windows NT
<JanC> Samir: een volledige lijst met OS'en ga je niet vinden, daarvoor zijn er veel te veel  ;)
<Samir> ja dat heb ik al gemerkt
<JanC> en eventjes enkele 1000en OS'en testen lijkt me niet evident  ;)
<JanC> laat staan alle versies ervan  :P
<Samir> haha
<Samir> ik wil graag problemen krijgen met drivers
<Samir> enz
<Samir> ik heb ubuntu 10.0.4 LTS
<JanC> eh?
<Samir> Unbuntu 8.0.4 lts
<Samir> en redhat 9
<JanC> de meeste mensen krijgen juist niet graag problemen met drivers  :P
<Samir> ik wil geen problemen
<Samir> bedoel ik
<Samir> haha
<JanC> Samir: hangt er ook af van wat je wil
<Samir> ik heb XenCenter 5.5 draaien maar wil daar naast ook esxi draaien
<JanC> er zijn bepaalde speciale drivers om dingen sneller/makkelijker te maken
<JanC> dus dat wil je ook testen...
<JanC> vb. een speciale grafische driver die dan meer kan dan standaard VGA of VESA
<Samir> ja sneller is altijd beter
<JanC> zodat je je venster kan resizen tot meer dan  640x480 of 800x600  ;)
<Samir> dat is niet belangrijk
<JanC> het was maar een voorbeeld
<Samir> de os die ik heb moet stabiel draaien
<JanC> ik vermoed dat qua hardware-emulatie VMware ESX ongeveer hetzelfde is als VMware Server?
<JanC> dus dan kan je daar in testen (de Server kan je gratis downloaden)
<JanC> Samir: in Ubuntu (zeker recentere versies) wil je waarschijnlijk de open-vm-* pakketten installeren in de Ubuntu VMs
<JanC> ik weet niet of die pakketten in oudere versies er al waren
<Samir> ja draait op windows NT
<Samir> kan ik niet zomaar naar 2003 of 2008 zetten
<JanC> open-vm-dkms is er blijkbaar pas vanaf 10.04
<Samir> de pakket we draaien loopt op dit moment op windows NT
<JanC> over Windows NT kennen we hier niks  ;-)
<Samir> ik weet het al
<Samir> gewoon op ubuntu 10.0.4 tls
<Samir> ga ik het testen
<JanC> 10.04 LTS
<JanC> of 10.04.2 LTS tegenwoordig, denk ik
<Samir> jep
<Samir> ik heb het op 10.04 getest
<Samir> zal ook op 10.04.2 werken
<JanC> als je nu 10.04 downloadt krijg je 10.04.2, wat gewoon 10.04 + bugfixes en zo tot februari of maart 2011 is
<JanC> als je 10.04 + updates hebt is dat dus hetzelfde  ☺
<Samir> oke
<MrChrisDruif> .2 is inderdaad uit ondertussen
<Berend_> Hey!
<CasW> Hoi!
<Berend_> Ik heb een vraagje, waarschijnlijk weten jullie het niet maargoed. Iemand beetje verstand van Minecraft?
<Berend_> Of van java?
<Berend_> Niemand verstand van java?
<CasW> Klein beetje verstand van Java
<Berend_> Oh oke, euhm
<Berend_> MIjn MInecraft(spel) crasht als ik een World maak, ik kan je wel een error bestandje sturen? Gewoon via pastebin ofzo?
<CasW> Doe maar ja
<Berend_> Wacht even hoor, ik zie geen error file meer :p
<Berend_> http://pastebin.com/MQmwjYxn
<Berend_> Dat is m
<Berend_> Videokaart is geupdate, met Ubuntu extra stuurprogrammaś
<CasW> SIGSEGV is een linux-fout, toevallig laatst nog iets over gelezen, ik dacht op omgubuntu
<Berend_> Oh, dat is dus waarschijnlijk de fout?
<CasW> Nouja, geen fout
<CasW> Maar een beveiligingsdingie zegmar
<Berend_> AHha
<CasW> 0x7bdf8294 is pointing to unknown location
<CasW> Die dingen
<Berend_> En dat is de error in c ode?
<CasW> Hij probeert buiten de array te schrijven
<CasW> Op een nog niet geïdentificeerd stuk zegmaar
<Berend_> Ik heb niet heel veel verstand van die woordjes hoor haha.
<Berend_> Ah
<Vancha> ik ga mensen, eind van de dag :D
<Berend_> MInecraft zelf opstarten lukt al helemaal niet, dan crasht die gelijk na het inloggen, daarom heb ik gebruik gemaakt van: http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=1022&t=272640&p=3991292&sid
<InZane> Was het maar eind van de dag..
<Berend_> Maar CasW, heb je enig idee wat het zou oplossen?
<CasW> Ik ben nog even aan het kijken
<CasW> Ik denk eigenlijk dat het aan jouw hack ligt (die link die je me stuurde)
<CasW> Hij draait hier namelijk goed zonder
<Berend_> Hm
<Berend_> Het rare is
<Berend_> Zonder die hack
<Berend_> DOet die dit: (even wachten, ik beschrijf het zo precies)
<CasW> Hij heeft ook niet volledig gewerkt
<CasW> Hij zou de Sun Java als default moeten maken zeggen ze, maar die error die je me stuurde, is van de OpenJDK
<Berend_> Na het Mojang screen sluit die binnen 3 seconden af, MInecraft
<Berend_> IK kan OpenJDK/sun kiezen, kan alletwee
<CasW> Probeer het dan 's met Sun
<Berend_> Dan weer een error log geven? Met sun werkt ook niet
<CasW> Welja, doe maar
<Berend_> Duurt even hoor, hij heeft geen error file gemaakt
<CasW> Oké
<Berend_> http://pastebin.com/0HcTXx6t
<Berend_> Daar is die, als het goed is..
<Berend_> Thanks he, dat je me helpt. Ben ik erg blij mee!
<CasW> Oké, het ligt hem dus niet aan de JRE
<CasW> (zelfde fout)
<Berend_> Raar he
<CasW> Och, ik zit nog even te kijken
<Berend_> Zonder die programma maakt die geen log aan, dat is dus wel vervelend
<CasW> Even wachten hoor, ik bekijk even dat script
<Berend_> Sure, ben al blij dat je me helpt
<Berend_> Het is best wel vervelend, en lijkt me onnodig om hier helemaal dubbelboot voor te maken
<CasW> Het is ook niet nodig, hier werkt het gewoon goed
<Berend_> Ik heb mijn MInecraft map ook al is verwijderd
<Berend_> Off ik moet een keertje vragen aan iemand die ik ken of die even zijn stuff wil geven, zodat ik kan zien of het wel werkt.
<Berend_> Zal wel niet, maargoed
<CasW> Het script ziet er niet bijzonder uit, dat zou moeten werken...
<Berend_> Wat raar zeg
<Berend_> In Terminal zegt hij dan ook wat, wil je dat ook weten?
<CasW> Probeer eens java -jar /home/berend/.minecraft/minecraft.jar
<CasW> Misschien dat dat wel werkt, dan doe je het niet via hun installdingie
<Berend_> In terminal neem ik aan?
<CasW> Ja
<Berend_> Ik heb een mooie error voor je
<CasW> Ah, leuk
<Berend_> (DIe ik net ook al kreeg)
<Berend_> http://pastebin.com/deDb79wL
<Berend_> Hier heb je wel wat aan denk ik
<CasW> Da's redelijk normaal (al had ik het afgevangen in de code); hij kijkt even of er controllers zijn aangesloten, en dat zijn er niet
<JanC> CasW: SIGSEGV is gewoon een segmentation fault; iets dat probeert een stuk geheugen te gebruiken dat het niet mag gebruiken of dat zelfs helemaal niet in gebruik is
<CasW> Maar kom je verder?
<Berend_> HOe bedoel je?
<CasW> JanC, ja, klopt, ik had het alleen helemaal verkeerd uitgelegd ;)
<CasW> Nou, doet hij het nu wel gewoon?
<Berend_> NEe
<Berend_> HIj crasht gewoon, zoals normaal
<Berend_> Misschien even alles deinstalleren en dan die code proberen?
<CasW> Ja, even die uninstall draaien en dan java -jar [locatie van minecraft.jar]
<JanC> je krijgt een SIGSEGV door het uitvoeren van een .jar ?
<CasW> Ja, hij roept iets buiten een list aan neem ik aan
<JanC> kan je die .jar ergens downloaden?
<CasW> Van de site van Minecraft
<JanC> welke/waar downloaden?  ik zou die wel eens willen bekijken
<JanC> en normaal krijg je geen SIGSEGV als je "buiten" een list gaat in Java, maar een exception?
<Berend_> IK krijg weer een crash, hij sluit gewoon af na het Mojang beeld
<Berend_> Met dat programma pas als ik een world maak
<CasW> Wat zegt hij in de terminal?
<Berend_> Precies hetzelfde, zal ik nog is de code plaatsen voor de zekerheid?
<JanC> oh, het is betalend?
<Berend_> Yup
<Berend_> http://pastebin.com/M890yTrL
<JanC> is er enkel die .jar, of ook andere files (binary libraries of zo) ?
<CasW> Hmm, hier heb je weinig aan... Er wordt alleen verteld dat 'ie afgebroken is, niet wat er precies is gebeurd...
<Berend_> Ik start hem op via de jar, want dat is normaal.  MAar er zijn nog wel andere bestanden
<JanC> Berend_: gebruik je 32-bits of 64-bits Ubuntu?
<Berend_> Gewoon 32
<Berend_> ALs ik het goed heb, yeah
<JanC> je kan eens proberen met de -verbose optie bij java
<Berend_> EN dat werkt hoe? Ik ben aardig nieuw bij Ubuntu
<CasW> -v
<JanC> hetzelfde als onder Windows  ;)
<CasW> Achter die java zetten
<JanC> volgens de manpage is het -verbose
<CasW> Dan -verbose
<CasW> (Maar iedereen doet normaal gesproken -v! :@ :p)
<Berend_> Dus dan heb je minecraft-verbose?
<Berend_> Hehe, sorry dat ik t'niet helemaal snap
<JanC> nee, als een optie
<CasW> Nee, java -verbose -jar [minecraft.jar]
<JanC> dus spatie voor de "-"
<Berend_> Dus je bedoelt bij de eigenschappen van minecraft.jar?
<CasW> Bij de eigenschappen van java is dit
<JanC> eigenschappen?
<CasW> (argumenten is een beter woord)
<Berend_> Dus bij: Systeem > voorkeuren > OpenJDK
<JanC> eh, nee
<Berend_> OF sun 6?
<Berend_> Je mag het ook wel even proberen via Teamvieuwer, mocht dat iets sneller gaan enzovoort voor jou
<JanC> Berend_: in terminal, zoals je eerder deed, alleen die extra optie toevoegen
<Berend_> DUs gewoon in TErminal: -verbose -jar [minecraft.jar]
<JanC> java -verbose -jar /home/berend/.minecraft/minecraft.jar
<Berend_> Alright
<Berend_> Wooahh, dikke code. Maar hij sluit weer af..
<Berend_> Moet ik de code even plaatsen?
<CasW> Ja, graag
<JanC> als je kan
<Berend_> http://pastebin.com/Vp2ms2fC
<CasW> Oké, zo te zien geen enkele fout, afgezien van het feit dat 'ie afgebroken wordt :p
<CasW> Wat zit er allemaal in die minecraft.jar? Kan je hem even uitpakken en de namen van de bestanden ergens pasten?
<Berend_> SUre
<Berend_> Als mappen: .svn + LZMA + META-INF + Net
<Berend_> MIsschien als ik de meta verwijder dat er iets gebeurd, dat is echt een dodelijke map soms
<Berend_> Wil je nog meer weten? Van welke map?
<Berend_> EN een bestand until.class btw
<CasW> Wacht, ik heb hem hier ook :p Ik ga wel even prutsen
<Berend_> Hehe
<Berend_> Echt super he, ik mis MInecraft wel aardig hehe
<Berend_> Ik dacht, misschien werkt het als ik de MInecraft.exe gebruik, en dan met WIne gebruik
<CasW> Nee, ik denk het niet
<Berend_> Maar dan heeft die weer een andere java nodig
<CasW> Hmm, ik heb hem hier toch niet
<Berend_> oh
<Berend_> Wat is taakbeheer in Linux?
<JanC> Systeemmonitor
<Berend_> SNeltoets?
<JanC> er is standaard geen sneltoets voor, denk ik
<Berend_> Dus als je computer helemaal vast loopt, wattan?
<JanC> als die vastloopt dan werkt taakbeheer ook niet  ;)
<Berend_> hehe
<Berend_> Itrue
<JanC> persoonlijk gebruik ik altijd htop in een terminal trouwens
<JanC> (dat is wel niet standaard geïnstalleerd)
<JanC> Berend_: je zou zelf een sneltoets kunnen toevoegen trouwens
<Berend_> Oh, hoe?
<JanC> in het configuratie-dialoogvenster "Sneltoetsen" ?  ☺
<Berend_> Hehe, ok!
<Berend_> Maar over Minecraft, hmm
<Berend_> Gebruiken jullie gnome/kde btw?
<CasW> Gnome
<JanC> maar persoonlijk ga ik naar een virtuele console en start daar htop
<JanC> als het systeem te traag wordt om iets normaal te doen
<Berend_> Trouwens
<Berend_> In die console van die MInecraft installer zegt die wel iets meer
<JanC> aha?
<Berend_> http://pastebin.com/7ZBBbVni
<Berend_> misschien iets?
<CasW> Nee, zelfde fout als in die errorfile
<Berend_> hm
<Berend_> WAt is er nog aan te doen nu?
<JanC> hm, ik vraag me af of dit niet gewoon een bug in Java is
<CasW> Niet online spelen? Offline doet hij het hier nl.
<Berend_> offline werkt ook niet...
<Berend_> @JanC waarom heeft niet iedereen er last van dan?
<JanC> Berend_: ben je zeker dat je geen 64-bits Ubuntu draait?
<CasW> Verschillende architecturen (64 of 32 bits)
<Berend_> Waar zie ik dat?
<CasW> De 32 bits draait hier goed onder 64 bits ubuntu
<JanC> uname -a
<Berend_> Linux Berend-Ubuntu 2.6.35-28-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 19:00:26 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux berend@Berend-Ubuntu:~$
<CasW> 64-bits
<Berend_> SHittt
<CasW> (i686)
<CasW> Toch?
<CasW> i386 is 32-bits
<OerHeks> 686 is 32 bitjes.
<JanC> hm, je computernaam is Berend-Ubuntu?
<Berend_> yup
<OerHeks> x86_64 is 64 bit
<JanC> normaal is het beter om geen hoofdletters daarin te gebruiken, maar ik denk niet dat dat hier het probleem is
<Berend_> ah
<Berend_> wat nu?
<JanC> is trouwens een bug in de installer als je dat kon invullen IMO  ;)
<JanC> maar ik denk niet dat het hier relevant is
<Berend_> ah
<Berend_> hmz
<Berend_> MAar zou die met -64 ineens wel kunnen werken dan?
<JanC> nee, eerder omgekeerd
<Berend_> Niemand meer een idee? :o
<Berend_> Dan wordt het ben ik bang dubbelboot installeren
<JanC> java -verbose -jar /home/berend/.minecraft/minecraft.jar > minecraft-verbose.txt
<JanC> doe dat eens en plak dan de inhoud van minecraft-verbose.txt op een pastebin  ☺
<Berend_> Hij zegt alleen maar afgebroken
<Berend_> Als MInecraft sluit
<Berend_> We doen het fout trouwens
<Berend_> Er is een bin map, en daar zit minecraft in
<Berend_> Ik had minecraft.jar er even handmatig ingegooid
<Berend_> Oh wacht
<Berend_> In dat verbode staan wel files
<Berend_> http://pastebin.com/ft7XMu5v
<Berend_> bam
<Berend_> Ben je er nog JanC?
<CasW> Het lijkt gewoon op een fout in Minecraft
<Berend_> Hmm
<Berend_> En dus?
<Berend_> Moet ik wachten op een update? Of beter even dubbelboot installeren?
<CasW> Een dualboot speciaal voor Minecraft?
<Berend_> EN nog wel een spel
<Berend_> Maargoed, thats it dan ja
<CasW> Tsja, kun je doen
<Berend_> En zou ik niets met wine kunnen fixen?
<CasW> Ik denk eigenlijk niet dat een update het gaat oplossen
<CasW> (Het is een onbekende bug, ik heb even snel gezocht_
<CasW> *)
<Berend_> Ah
<Berend_> BEn even naar de wc, brb
<CasW> En met Wine kun je het nog proberen
<Berend_> dan heb ik wel een andere java nodig
<Berend_> java runtime enviroment 1.5
<CasW> Dat zegt die exe?
<Berend_> yeah met wine
<CasW> Oké, dan moet je eerst de nieuwe java exe proberen
<Berend_> Moet ik dan een windows java hier installeren?
<Berend_> Kan dat geen kwaad?
<CasW> In wine, ja, lijkt me
<CasW> Neuh
<OerHeks> wine en winetricks voor java toch ?
<CasW> Kan idd ook
<Berend_> error bij in stall
<CasW> Dan gaat dat dus niet werken
<Berend_> The request could not be processed by the server due to invaled syntax
<Berend_> dan kan ik nog door met de installatie
<Berend_> Maar dan krijg ik een download failed error
<Berend_> Moet ik java installeren met winetricks?
<CasW> Nee, volgens mij heeft winetricks gewoon al een nieuwere java meegeleverd
<CasW> Weet ik niet zeker
<JanC> Berend_: wat staat er in /home/berend/hs_err_pid7229.log ?
<Berend_> http://pastebin.com/SgVVax16
<Berend_> brb, ben even eten
<JanC> ik gok dat het probleem in één v/d libraries (*.so bestanden) in /home/berend/.minecraft/bin/natives/ zit, of anders misschien in Java zelf
<JanC> in de Java VM
<JanC> misschien libjinput-linux.so ?
<Berend_> back
<Berend_> In 4 minuten gegeten, nieuw record
<Berend_> Maar hoe werkt dat?
<Berend_> het word dubbelboot ben ik bang
<JanC> Berend_: heb je al hulp gevraagd aan de mensen van Minecraft?
<JanC> per slot van rekening heb je er voor betaald immers?
<Berend_> nop
<Berend_> Er zijn er zoveel verkocht, kan denk ik niet
<Berend_> Je kan wel online een vraag doen enzo, en wel emailen
<Berend_> Maar dat duurt een jaar denk ik
<Zundrium> Hey mensen
<CasW> Hé Zundrium
<Zundrium> Is het mogelijk hier wat hulp te krijgen voor ubuntu of is dat beter om te posten
<Zundrium> ?
<CasW> Dit kanaal is geheel toegewijd aan hulp voor Ubuntu
<CasW> toegeweden
<CasW> Toch? :p
<Zundrium> Kijk is aan.. ik zit al 3 -4 dagen met een probleem met mn nvidia kaart
<Zundrium> en ben het nu echt zat aangezien de internationale ubuntu forums niet eens replyen
<MrChrisDruif> Wat slecht :-/
<Zundrium> Ik dacht op hoop van zegen hehe
 * MrChrisDruif haat het forum
<Zundrium> Is dat zo :O en ubuntu-nl forum niet hoop ik?
<MrChrisDruif> LoCo en internationaal :D
<Zundrium> Heh..
 * MrChrisDruif is meer een wiki/help man
<erkan^> LoCo?
<Zundrium> ok ok, nou is kijken of je deze kan oplossen
<MrChrisDruif> Dat durf ik niet te zeggen :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ik kan nu ook niet lang blijven btw
<Zundrium> ik had een vriend, die dacht even de nvidia bug te kunnen fixen, ja je had een lts versie moeten installen altijd beter.
<Zundrium> nu heeft ie het niet eens normaal geinstalled en nu zit zowel 10.04 als 10.10 geinstalled op deze laptop
<Zundrium> Dat moet ik dus gewoon cleanen neem ik aan. Via format en install of kan ik ook gewoon met een package die oude installatie verwijderen?
<MrChrisDruif> nVidia bug?
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow, ik ga er vanuit dat je nog de liveCD/USB nog hebt liggen?
<Zundrium> ik maak zo wel een liveUSB
<MrChrisDruif> Want je wilt dus 1 van beide installaties begrijp ik?
<Zundrium> ja, hij had t verkeerd geinstalled maar ik format het wel weer...
<Zundrium> ik heb van alles geprobeerd. En uiteindelijk nadat de driver goed geinstalleerd was ging als ik boot wou mijn "x server" niet starten met de error " no devices found "
<Zundrium> ik heb een Nvidia Geforce GTX 480m
<MrChrisDruif> Als je de liveUSB zometeen opstart kan je met GParted de installatie verwijderen die je wilt en de overige partitie de ruimte geven van de verwijderde installatie :)
<Zundrium> kijk is. dat zal ik dan doen thanks
<MrChrisDruif> Zo moeilijk was het gelukkig niet :)
<Zundrium> ja maar die andere bug dan?
<Zundrium> de driver zou goed moeten zijn, hij komt van nvidia.com af
 * MrChrisDruif gebruikt open-source driver omdat de driver van Ati bijna alles sloopt
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry, moet AMD zijn tegenwoordig
<Zundrium> is dat dan ook mogelijk voor nvidia?
<MrChrisDruif> erkan^: Local Community, oftewel ubuntu-nl.org
<MrChrisDruif> Dat weet ik niet
<MrChrisDruif> Moet je vragen aan iemand met een nVidia kaart
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<Zundrium> die zwerven hier ook rond neem ik aan?
<Zundrium> op mijn oude laptop met een nvidia geforce 5200 was het in 1 seconde gefixt..
<Zundrium> installeerde ik gewoon met jockey-gtk
<MrChrisDruif> Zundrium: Succes, ik moet helaas gaan :)
<Zundrium> bedankt voor de hulp iig
<MrChrisDruif> Graag gedaan :D
<Zundrium> CasW: jij bent weg neem ik aan?
<CasW> Ik was even weg ja, ik ben er weer
<CasW> Zundrium, de niet-officiële drivers voor nVidia-kaarten, nouveau, zijn beter dan de officiële, die moet je maar even proberen (dacht ik)
<Berend_> CAsw
<CasW> Berend
<Zundrium> CasW: noeveau zit er standaard op... maar ik kan dan compiz fusion niet gebruiken bijv
<Berend_> Misschien handig om te weten, online werkt MInecraft ook niet
<Berend_> Ook al denk ik dat ze of hetdezelfde draaien
<CasW> Online?
<CasW> Is een een webapp van?
<Berend_> minecraft.net kan je ook spelen
<Berend_> Yeah
<CasW> (Minecraft in je browser)
<CasW> Oké
<CasW> Dan ligt het dus niet aan je installatie en echt aan de code
<CasW> Kan jij niets aan doen
<Zundrium> oftewel ubuntu is passe voor mij?
<Zundrium> terug naar windows? :P
<CasW> Wat is het precieze probleem?
<Zundrium> als ik de driver van nvidia.com heb geinstalleerd en me xorg.conf heb aangepast start als ik reboot alleen mijn terminal op
<Zundrium> en als ik de startx command gebruik zegt ie error: no devices found.
<Zundrium> kheb heel google al afgezocht maar kon geen juiste fix vinden
<Berend_> Ik weet niet veel van Ubuntu, maar je kan misschien ook drivers installeren via systeem > beheer > extra stuurprogrammaś. En misschien begrijp ik je vraag fout.
<Zundrium> ik wil mijn Nvidia geforce 480M aan de praat krijgen in ubuntu, zodat ik openGL lekker kan draaien en compiz werkt.
<CasW> Je weet precies wat je gedaan hebt met het aanpassen van je xorg.conf? Je hebt het niet gewoon klakkeloos van iemand overgenomen?
<Zundrium> er is een apart commando genaamd nvidia-xconfig dat het xorg.conf bestand aanpast
<CasW> Oké
<CasW> Dan zal het goed zijn
<Zundrium> heh.
<Berend_> Trouwens CasW, en JanC. Heel erg bedankt voor het helpen, ik ben straks terug!
<CasW> Geen dank
<CasW> Hmm
<CasW> Maar goed, je had al bij systeem > beheer > extra stuurprogramma's gekeken?
<Zundrium> moment
<Zundrium> additional drivers bedoel je?
<CasW> Ja
<Zundrium> ik kan er alleen maar in als ik reboot en dan de restart x functie gebruik
<Zundrium> ik bedoel recovery mode
<CasW> Oké
<Zundrium> dan staat daar dat mn driver is geinstalleerd en in gebruik is
<Zundrium> maar als ik mijn nvidia paneel wilt openen zegt hij dat de driver niet geinstalleerd is
<CasW> Oké, dan weet ik het zo gauw niet
<Zundrium> ik ben nu ondertussen ook aan het vragen in de internationale varriant van deze channel
<Zundrium> ze zeggen dat mijn fout ligt bij de nvidia-xconfig command... ik moet de xorg.conf veranderen op "the GUI way"
<Zundrium> CasW: Weet jij misschien hoe dat moet? :P
<CasW> Nee, met een teksteditor?
<Zundrium> hmm ja.. dan moet ik de parameters zien te vinden van het juiste xorg bestand ofzo
<CasW> Ik denk 't
<Berend_> Hey
<Berend_> Back
<Berend_> Vraagje: Waar staan al je files in Ubuntu? Net zoiets als Program files..?
<CasW> Al je files? Wat voor files precies?
<Berend_> Gewoon programmaś
<Berend_> Steam, Spotify etc
<CasW> Waar heb je dat voor nodig?
<Berend_> Ik wil een game runnen, maar niet via steam zeg maar
<Berend_> Naja dat wel, maar opstarten via de program files of hoe het ook heet
<Berend_> Maybe fixst dat een game
<CasW> Steam werkt toch niet onder Linux?
<Berend_> wine
<Berend_> AH habbes
<CasW> Oké, dan 'start' -> wine -> station C:/ bekijken
<Berend_> yup
<Stef> hallo ik heb nu een webserver draaiende, maar is het mogelijk om een webpagina te maken met een knop, en die knop zal mijn ubuntu machine afsluiten?
<Stef> dus een soort van online knop om mijn webserver uit te schakelen (natuurlijk een beveiligde webpagina)
<CasW> Lijkt me wel mogelijk
<RawChid> Volgens mij is dat wel lastig ivm beveiliging
<RawChid> Volgens mij kan normaal alleen root afsluiten
<CasW> Nouja, het is gewoon die pagina en het verzenden naar de server (hééél) goed beveiligen
<Stef> beveiligen gewoonvia ssl
<RawChid> Maar je moet dan ervoor zorgen dat niet alleen root shutdown mag doen of...
<RawChid> ... je scripts als root uitvoeren
<RawChid> En Apache als root uitvoeren wordt niet aangeraden
<RawChid> Hoe het moet kan ik je niet mee helpen
<Stef> Oké toch bedankt. :)
<viezerd> of iets als webmin. Maar dan geen webmin want die is niet meer supported op ubuntu
<Stef> hoe kan ik ervoor zorgen dat deze regel als root wordt uitgevoerd:
<Stef> <?php system("beep -f 500; sleep 1; beep -f 400; sleep 1; beep -f 300; sleep1; shutdown -h now"); ?>
<rulus> Stef, euh met sudo? :)
<rulus> right
 * rulus moet leren alles te lezen
<RawChid> Stef: http://www.google.com/search?q=php+shutdown+script
<Stef> hallo
<Stef> weet er iemand hier iets van apache en ssl ?
<Stef> bedankt rawchild, maar het werkt allemaal niet. ik ga dan toch maar voor ssh
<OerHeks> stel gewoon je vraag stef, misschien weet iemand het antwoord
<OerHeks> hansw :-)
<hansw> oi
<Stef> ik heb in mijn 000-default file override op 'non' gezet
<Stef> ik heb een .htaccess en htpasswd file
<Stef> maar het lijkt alsof apache deze gewoon negeerd
<Stef> want ik kan gewoon op mijn webserver
<RawChid> Plak hier ff wat er precies staat aub
<RawChid> Want het moet volgens sowieso Off zijn
<RawChid> Ofzoiets
<hansw> heb je allowoverride none of AllowOveride None ?
<hansw> RawChid, in 1.3 niet :-)
<RawChid> Of None misschien :P
<Stef> AllowOverride none
<OerHeks> hoofdletter, maakt dat uit ?
<hansw> None of none?
<OerHeks> ja ?
<Stef> none
<Stef> dus zonde rhoofdletter
<hansw> OerHeks, ik weet het niet zeker
<hansw> Stef, heb je apache ook herstart?
<Stef> ja
<RawChid> Hoofdletter maakt niet uit (weet ik 90% zeker)
<hansw> Stef, heb je een directive waarin je aangeeft vanwaar je de htaccess mag lezen?
<Stef> ik heb dus een www map
<Stef> in die www map staan 2 mappen die ik wil beveiligen
<Stef> het zijn ook de enigste 2
<Stef> ik wil dus eigen heel mijn www beveiligen
<Stef> dus in mijn www heb ik .htaccess
<Stef> en .htpasswd
<Stef> in htaccess heb ik dan volgende regel:
<Stef> AuthUserFile /data/hdd2/www/.htpasswd
<Stef> (locatie van www map is juist)
<hansw> Stef, ok, dat is fout 1, wachtwoorden sla je niet in je document root op
<Stef> ja maar het kan toch wel ?
<hansw> je wil het niet
<hansw> AuthUserFile /etc/htpasswds/.htpasswd.example1.com
<hansw>   Require valid-user
<hansw> heb je dit soort regels erin staan?
<Stef> ja
<hansw> en verwijst die naar de juiste .htpasswd ?
<Stef> ja
<hansw> http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/Htaccess <-- kijk anders deze even door
<hansw> ik kan alles doorlopen maar kijk even of je wat mist
<hansw> en het is verstandiger om dit gewoon in de apache conf te regelen, dan hoeft apache niet bij iedere file aanvraag te kijken naar de .htaccess
<Stef> Het werkt!
<Stef> in die 000-default staat 3 keer override
<Stef> ik had ze allemaal op none gezet
<Stef> en het mocht blijkbaar alleen bij de eerste
<hansw> je geeft het aan per directory directovy
<hansw> Stef, maar als iemand ooit toegang krijgt tot die password file dan kan hij de wachtwoorden achterhalen door ze te kraken of ze op te zoeken in een rainbow database
<Stef> ik heb de file nu verplaatst naar root /htpasswd/...
<hansw> dus als je die in /etc/mijnwachtwoordenvoorapache ofzo zet en de verwijzingen maakt dan heb je dus nooit dat ze daar zomaar bij kunnen
<hansw> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rainbow_table <-- voor de personen die er meer van willen weten
<Stef> Ik moet door, nogmaals bedankt iedereen voor de hulp!
<hansw> RawChid, overigens denk ik dat je wel gelijk hebt, ik gebruik echter alleen de voorbeelden van de apache manual omdat ik niet wil dat collega's in de war raken
<hansw> de notatie gebruiken ze ook wel in de sshd config. AllowUser enzo
<OerHeks> ik neem het zekere voor het onzekere, of ik ga het eens testen.
<hansw> dat kan ja, maar als je de notatie altijd gewend bent hoef je nooit te zoeken :-)
<OerHeks> het zou wel mal zijn, als none niet werd gezien als None.
<OerHeks> ja, een goeie editor helpt je daarbij.
<hansw> ik weet dat er ooit in php internals sprake was van hoofdletter gevoelig maken van vars
<hansw> OerHeks, is bij ons zelfs alleen maar vi in bepaalde gevallen
<hansw> maar als je variabelen hoofdletter gevoelig zou maken in bijvoorbeeld php dan heb je een probleem, veel werkt dan niet meer
<RawChid> hansw, ik vind hoofdletters ook fijner en duidelijker lezen
 * RawChid gebruikt ze ook 
<glda19> iemand al opensc gebruikt
<hansw> glda19, opensec of opensc?
<glda19> opensc
<hansw> ken ik niet, wat is dat?
<hansw> die smartcard software?
<glda19> ik woon in belgie
<glda19> om een belgisch paspoort te lezen via een kaart lezer
<hansw> hebben mensen uit .be een creditcard vorm paspoort?
<OerHeks> waarom werkt deze wiki niet voor jou ? http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Eid
<hansw> nice
<hansw> zoiets moeten ze eens maken voor .nl'rs die ergens anders wonen
<glda19> omdat dat niet de bedoieling is
<hansw> glda19, je wil je eigen paspoorten maken? :-)
<glda19> hansw, nee
<glda19> op het paspoort staan gegevens
<glda19> en ook wie je bent enzo
<glda19> en daarmee kunnen we inloggen op beveiligde belgische sites
<glda19> bv de belastingen
<OerHeks> vziw werkt dit gewoon met ubuntu 10.10 en firefox
<hansw> ik hoop dat ze dat in nederland ook invoeren en dat ik er dan 1 via de ambassade kan krijgen ofzo
<glda19> waarom zou je zo een paspoort willen
<hansw> omdat ik nu alleen een code kan aanvragen, digid, als ik in .nl woon
<hansw> en dus nu op bepaalde sites geen toegang heb
<glda19> wat is digid
<hansw> een code waarmee je bijvoorbeeld je belastingopgave kunt doen
<hansw> maar ook gegevens kunt inzien
<OerHeks> via CWI/arbeidsbureau, kan je je inschrijven en omdat je dan ook digiID nodig hebt, direct aanvragen en gebruiken.
<glda19> ok
<hansw> OerHeks, niet als je in het buitenland zit
<OerHeks> ow :(
<OerHeks> ik dacht die toegangsbrief te omzeilen voor je
<glda19> heb mij al zot gezocht
<glda19> vind niks
<hansw> gewoon zorgen dat je werkt het dus, en een verzekering nemen die dat dekt in het land waar je zit
<hansw> 1 van de nadelen van emigreren, maar dat is offtopic denk ik
<glda19> ok
<glda19> wie gebruikt er zijn belgisch paspoort in ubuntu
<RawChid> Volgens mij is er ook #ubuntu-be
<RawChid> Misschien weet MonkeyDust iets...
<hansw> of JanC
<glda19> hi
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha glda19 :)
<alex--> hoi
<alex--> hoe kan ik zien hoeveel ram een process kost?
<alex--> via de terminal?
<MrChrisDruif> alex--: top
<alex--> thx
<MrChrisDruif> alex--: Ja kan ook htop installeren, heeft iets meer mogelijkheden en misschien overzichtelijker
<alex--> mwah ditis genoeg
<alex--> virtual: 111m                 res: 18 m                  cpu: 0,0%                 ram: 1,8%
<alex--> hoeveel ram en cpu gebruikt dit proces dus?
<alex--> 18 mb of 111 mb?
<hansw> ps -ely|grep firefox
<hansw> S  1000  3809     1  0  80   0   572  1037 wait   ?        00:00:00 firefox
<hansw> S  1000  3817  3813 10  80   0 192928 241693 poll_s ?      00:20:02 firefox-bin
<OerHeks> 1,8 % van 1 gb denk ik, en 111 mb virtueel
<alex--> en dat 18 m is?
<alex--> aangezien ik nog een server wil kopen
<alex--> maar ik weet niet hoeveel alles verbruikt
<alex--> nu zit ik met 1 proces te kijken
<alex--> en hij gebruikt dus 18 mb ram?
<hansw> alex--, dan moet je daar niet naar kijken
<alex--> ik wil kijken hoe veel ram en cpu dat proces verbruikt
<alex--> aangezien ik niet weet of een 256, 512 of 1 gb ram server moet kopen
<hansw> als je een server koopt en op een test de output bekijkt en koopt dan kan het zijn dat je bij 1000 concurrent users wel veel meer geheugen nodig hebt
<MrChrisDruif> alex--: Kost de 1GB versie veel meer?
<alex--> €24
<alex--> ipv €6
<OerHeks> per jaar ?
<alex--> maand
<alex--> maar ik zit nu op een andere server even te testen
<hansw> alex--, wat verwacht je aan bezoekers/gebruikers van die server? wat voor processen gaan ze dan gebruiken?
<alex--> gameserver
<MrChrisDruif> Kopen? :-/
<MrChrisDruif> En dan zoveel p/m?
<alex--> huren
<alex--> dat is per maand
<alex--> 1 gb ram, 10 gb opslag = €24 / maand
<alex--> 256 mb ram, 10 gb opslag = € 6 / maand
<OerHeks> databundle limiet ?
<alex--> 512 mb ram, 10 gb opslag = € 12 / maand
<alex--> 3 TB
<alex--> daarna verbinding verlaagd naar 10 mbps
<hansw> alex--, je moet vooral naar io en cpu kijken voor een gameserver
<hansw> en naar het aantal cores
<alex--> even voor de duidelijkheid: het betreft een VPS
<OerHeks> dedicated
<alex--> dedicated is veel duurder
<alex--> hansw: idle server monitorde ik nu
<alex--> dat waren die waardes
<hansw> en.... kan je game wel multi core aan
<alex--> idle gameserver *
<alex--> geen idee
<alex--> heb het nu op een andere VPS draaien
<alex--> en daar werkt het
<hansw> alex--, een gameserver heeft als eigenschappen dat er veel idle is en dan ineens rondes worden geupdate met scores
<alex--> is geen submitten
<alex--> maar gewoon scripts die draaien
<hansw> dus hoeveel mensen wil je tegelijk laten gamen?
<alex--> 128
<alex--> nou weet eigenlijk niet hoeveel
<alex--> maar 128 is max aantal spelers
<hansw> dan moet je dat simuleren
<alex--> maar ik zoek eerst uit hoeveel ram een idle server kost
<alex--> idle gameserver *
<alex--> 18 mb of 111 mb ram
<OerHeks> er zal vast wel een rekenmethode zijn, per gameservice
<hansw> geheugen is nogal onbelangrijk als je niet weet of ze het submitten via een daemon, inetx of nog anders
<alex--> gewoon in de server zelf
<alex--> weet niet of het via een daemon gaat
<alex--> ik zal eens vragen
<hansw> alex--, ik zou het eerst eens uitzoeken, dan gaan kijken wat je wil kopen
<alex--> ja dat ben ik dus aan het doen
<hansw> of huren
<alex--> ik heb al bij een kennis van me een gameserver draaien
<alex--> nja het is verhuur
<alex--> VPS
<alex--> maar mijn gameserver staat nu nog niet open
<alex--> maar geen idee of mensen mijn extra's die ik aan de game heb toegevoegd leuk vinden
<alex--> vinden ze het leuk, ja dan kun je wel zeker 50 players krijgen
<alex--> vinden ze het niet leuk; blijft iedereen weg, 2 spelers
<hansw> kijk naar de eisen van de software
<alex--> 50Mb + 2MB per player
<alex--> laten we zeggen dat er (met deze versie) max 128 spelers in passen
<hansw> nou, dan weet je dat iig
<alex--> 306 mb ram voor volle server
<hansw> zegt het nog iets over cpu?
<alex--> maar wordt waarschijnlijk 400
<alex--> maar ik wil 4 van die servers hebben
<alex--> 1,6 GB ram
<alex--> en dan nog wat ram over voor de rest van me server
<OerHeks> een gameserver zou ik dedecated opzetten.
<alex--> pfoeh wat is dit lastig
<hansw> en hou dan ook rekening met het feit dat sommige vps'n resources delen, vraag of dat zo is als je iets gaat huren.
<OerHeks> ow zeker als je 4 wilt draaien
<alex--> 5
<alex--> maar de 5e verbruikt weinig
<alex--> weinig users
<alex--> dedicated is aan te raden?
<hansw> ja
<alex--> pfoeh
<alex--> weer dat met i5 en i7
<alex--> heb echt geen idee waar ik moet beginnen :$
<hansw> vraag het eens op tweakers.net
<hansw> die weten dat wel
<hansw> als je geen dedicated neemt en problemen hebt moet je wait on io enzo meten
<hansw> als het synchroon naar 1 tot N sans moet worden geschreven kun je al een vertraging hebben
<hansw> asynchroon minder problemen
<alex--> geen idee eigenlijk
<hansw> dus vraag wat ze bieden
<hansw> en kun je ze bereiken als je in de avond zit te gamen en het gaat mis?
<hansw> heb je dan 24/7 support?
<hansw> of kantooruren in nederland?
<hansw> wat voor sla hangt erachter dus/
<hansw> ?
<alex--> op werkdagen
<alex--> maar is dat echt belangrijk?
<hansw> wat voor tijden? en waar?
<alex--> want het is niet van levensbelang :P
<alex--> http://www.ovh.nl/producten/superplan_mini.xml
<hansw> alex--, dus het is niet erg als je vps om 7 uur in de avond instort?
<alex--> nja ik kan niet meer gamen
<alex--> wacht
<alex--> gamen mag uitvallen
<alex--> maar andere site niet
<alex--> maar daar is ook het zelfde probleem
<alex--> die gaat binnekort de lucht in
<alex--> heb ik dan veel bezoekers
<alex--> kan me server het niet aan
<hansw> wat voor os wil je?
<alex--> ubuntu
<alex--> ubuntu server 10.04 lts
<alex--> denk ik
<alex--> maar kan ook cent-os worden
<alex--> zit nog te twijfelen
<hansw> heb je gekeken of je game software er op loopt?
<FlipStonE> een klein vraagje in dit boeiend gesprek... alex-- welke game software gebruik je dan?
<alex--> multi theft aut
<alex--> o
<alex--> multiplayer modificatie voor gta san andreas
<OerHeks> onder linux of windows ?
<alex--> linux
<alex--> ubuntu
<alex--> server tenminste
<OerHeks> ah oke, ik was even bang dat je een windows server moest huren
<alex--> nee
<alex--> natuurlijk niet :P
<alex--> servers = linux
<alex--> desktop = linux
<alex--> gaming = windows :(
<alex--> oh ja jij dacht game server dus windows
<OerHeks> jups
<hansw> alex--, ik zou eerst zoeken wat ze aanraden en dan bij tweakers.net eens rondvragen. Daar zitten mensen die het wel weten. Daarnaast moet je controleren of je alle poorten kunt open zetten die je wil, wat de provider doet als je lek bent, wat je als backup hebt, .......
<alex--> ik heb een deel van een VPS op een dedicated server van een vriend van me nu
<alex--> bij het zelfde bedrjif
<alex--> bedrijf *
<alex--> server uploaden
<alex--> configureren
<alex--> aanzetten
<alex--> zonder downtime
<alex--> oh hij is wel 1x uitgeweest
<alex--> uptime is 45 days
<hansw> alex--, ok, laat ik het anders omschrijven, lees de voorwaarden en trek daar conclusies uit
<alex--> maar dat was een reboot door mijn vriend
<OerHeks> met een Cloud kan je serverkracht uitbreiden
<hansw> of beperken
<alex--> backup maak ik op desktop pc
<alex--> home server misschien
<alex-->  dat heb ik wel al helemaal uitgedacht
<hansw> alex--, je hebt die ftp limit gezien bij die provider?
<alex--> 5 TB per maand
<alex--> die bedoel je?
<alex--> of die 100 gb?
<hansw> die ja
<hansw> daarna gaat het vermoedelijk duur worden
<alex--> dit is een backup mogelijkheid toch?
<hansw> check dat soort dingen
<alex--> Inbegrepen diensten FTP back-up	100 GB
<hansw> nee, dat is ftp
<alex--> "alex--, je hebt die ftp limit gezien bij die provider?"
<alex--> ftp
<alex--> huh
<hansw> is dat per maand, is dat max download?
<alex--> dat is een backup
<alex--> geloofik
<alex--> die ftp
<alex--> ** : Het dataverkeer is onbeperkt, bij een overschrijding van 5 TB/maand wordt het gelimiteerd tot 10 Mbps.
<hansw> ftp is wat ze jou bieden
<hansw> is geen backup
<MrChrisDruif> 5TB/maand =-O Naise :D
<alex--> traffic deze maand op VPS die ik nu heb: Traffic 	5.5 GB 	Unlimited
<alex--> 5,5 GB verbruikt in april
<hansw> alex--, en die is idle?
<alex--> (maar er zijn nog geen websites met veel gebruikers)
<alex--> alleen ik
<alex--> gameserver draait wel
<hansw> maar traffic is niet alleen ftp
<alex--> maar ik zit er soms op
<alex--> niet zo veel gebruikers
<alex--> ik heb geen idee hoe hij dat meet
<alex--> er staat op die server een control panel
<alex--> en die zegt: 5,5 GB verbruikt
<hansw> ok, dus 100 gebruikers is 100 keer 5 Gb?
<alex--> waarschijnlijk alleen apache
<alex--> geen idee
<alex--> maar dan heb je 500 gb
<hansw> zoek dat dus uit :-)
<alex--> en ik heb 5000 gb
<alex--> Ja dat weet ik dus niet
<alex--> ik heb geen idee of mijn diensten 'in de smaak vallen'
<hansw> als je het uitzoekt weet je het, bel de provider
<hansw> ik vermoed dat ze nu niet antwoorden trouwens
<alex--> nee
<alex--> ga ik nu ook niet doen :P
<hansw> maar vraag vooral rond op tweakers, daar zitten wel mensen met een gameserver. die weten wel wat je nodig hebt
<alex--> ok
<hansw> leg ze ook uit wat je nu verbruikt en wat je aan gebruikers verwacht
<hansw> maximaal
<hansw> upscalen is altijd duurder
<alex--> hoezo?
<hansw> soms rekenen ze voor meer geheugen of een extra cpu zomaar 100 euro, wel terecht overigens
<alex--> ja ik heb dus geen idee wat ik ga nemen
<alex--> voor pakket
<alex--> of wat ik ga verbruiken
<hansw> iemand moet het instellen, je server rebooten
<alex--> en heb ook geen hoog budget
<alex--> server rebooten gaat toch via control panel ?
<hansw> dan doe je het thuis op je pc
<alex--> control panel van hun kun je je server aan/uit doen
<alex--> alleen installeren moeten hun doen
<hansw> dat kost tijd, ict'rs kosten ergens tussen de 60 en 200 euro per uur, afhankelijk van wat ze doen. Als ze iets doen schrijven ze minimaal 30 minuten, heel soms een kwartier
<hansw> goed, tijd om te slapen
<hansw> trusten allemaal
<OerHeks> :-)
<alex--> truste
<alex--> hansw: ubuntu server installeren kost mij een uur
<alex--> ongeveer
<alex--> ik wil ook wel zelf naar het datacenter komen
<alex--> en alles installeren
<alex--> lijkt me ook leuk :P
<OerHeks> staat er ook bij, lokaal dataverkeer gratis.
<OerHeks> dus als jij je netjes identificeerd, het foldertje en uitleg volgt om op je server te komen :p
<alex--> dat lijkt me leuk
<OerHeks> je moet wel antistatische schoenen hebben
<alex--> pfft
<alex--> en antistatisch polsbandje
<alex--> als ik in mijn eigen pc werk doe ik dat ook niet
<OerHeks> tja, op de bouw moet je ook een helm op.
<alex--> Ja, maar daar gaat het om jouw hoofd, niet om die baksteen die naar beneden valt
<alex--> In de serverruimte gaat het om die baksteen
<alex--> Toch?
<OerHeks> het is niet alleen jouw server die daar staat.
<alex--> Ohja
<alex--> Stel je voor je stoot tegen een andere server aan
<alex--> En die gaat daar door stuk
<alex--> Wie is er aansprakelijk?
<OerHeks> wie denk je zelf ?
<alex--> Hun?
<OerHeks> maar als je daar heengaat om backup te draaien o.i.d. kom je in een apparte zaal, niet fysiek bij den serverracks
<alex--> Ok
<alex--> Oh dat is alleen bij colocatie
<OerHeks> en als je geheimzinnig doet, een appart hokje
<alex--> lol
<alex--> Wat is geheimzinnig?
<OerHeks> dat ga ik je lekker niet vertellen ( dat is geheimzinnig)
<alex--> haha
<alex--> Ik praat nu met de eigenaar van een bedrijf
<alex--> :)
<mandje> navond. ik moet de data van een windows 7 schijven set die in win7 software raid 1 staat afhalen.  die win7 pc is overleden waar die schijven inzaten. weet iemand hoe je dat het beste kunt doen?
<mandje> oh dacht in off-topic te zitten
#ubuntu-nl 2011-04-27
<Madelein> hallo
<Madelein> is er iemand die ervaring heeft met belasting aangifte op Linux?
<MrChrisDruif> Madelein: Ja, maar helaas had ik het niet werkend gekregen <_<"
<MrChrisDruif> Ookal hadden ze een "linux" versie
<Madelein> nee ik ook nog niet
<Madelein> ik heb wel mijn gegevens kunnen downloden
<Madelein> maar begrijp niet wat ik er nu mee moet doen
<MrChrisDruif> Ik kon ook m'n gegevens downloaden, maar programma liep op een gegeven moment vast...
<MrChrisDruif> Uiteindelijk op Windows maar gedaan...
<Madelein> maar hoe krijg je die gegevens dan in het programma? Want zo ver kom ik al niet eens
<Solak> mogge
<MrChrisDruif> Daar liep hij bij mij ook vast Madelein
<MrChrisDruif> Solak: Aloha
<Solak> hmm, wat kded4 soms doet weet ik niet, maar enigzins op hol slaan kan het goed...
<MrChrisDruif> Oké
 * Solak zag cpu naar 50% gaan en de temperatuur naar 80-86C
<Solak> toch wat hoog...
<exalt> Solak: gister las ik nog een bericht op tweakers van een bepaalde bug in de kernel die energie zuipt. misschien is dat wel waar je last van hebt
<Solak> exalt: dat kan goed, want de x-server herstarten lost het probleem niet op, een reboot wel.
<Solak> die kernels zijn wel lastig tegenwoordig :) eerst die videodriver en nu dit...
<MrChrisDruif> exalt: Linkje?
<exalt> http://tweakers.net/nieuws/74072/nieuwe-linux-kernels-gebruiken-meer-energie.html
<Zundrium> Hallo iedereen :)
<joris__> Weet iemand een manier om in Unity de buttons opnieuw naar rechts te krijgen, ook in programma's als firefox etc
<OerHeks> ik denk niet met gconf-editor
<OerHeks> joris__, http://askubuntu.com/questions/25901/moving-min-max-close-buttons-back-to-right-hand-side-for-full-screen-windows
<joris__> ok dank je OerHeks had dit al gezien, maar dacht dat het geen oplossing was. Misschien toch maar eens ubuntu tweak installeren.
<jvb> is de nieuwe versie van Ubuntu na middernacht al beschikbaar ?
<jvb> of is het wachten tot morgen in de dag ?
<CasW> Ik dacht dat dat wel de bedoeling was, na middernacht
<jvb> dan blijf ik op
<jvb> Ik heb een "digtale" disk klaarliggen van 64 GB
<jvb> is razendsnel
<CasW> SSD?
<jvb> ADATA 64 GB
<jvb> sata disk
<Gotiniens> de nieuwe versie is meestal om 12 uur onze tijd beschikbaar
<jvb> daar heb ik al eens versie 10.10 op gezet
<jvb> en dat werkt grandioos
<jvb> binnen de 5 sec heb je Ubuntu opgestart
<CasW> Ah, lekker, hier ook, een OCZ Vertex 2 van ik dacht 60 GiB :D
<CasW> Ik vermaak me deze vakantie wel
<jvb> geloof ik best
<jvb> dit is vast de toekomst
<jvb> gaat super snel
<jvb> en dan een gewone disk erbij voor de opslag van data
<jvb> hoe krijg ik Microsoft Sans Serif in Ubuntu geinstalleerd ?
<jvb> dit is een font
<Gotiniens> kopieren naar .fonts is volgens mij genoeg
<jvb> ik ga het proberen
<jvb> waar vind je die map ?
<OerHeks> sans serif zit toch in restricted extra's ms fonts ?
<lord4163> Hallo allemaal
<OerHeks> :-)
<lord4163> is hier iemand met fedora kennis?
<OerHeks> er is een #Fedora channel
<CasW> Niet specifiek, wel veel mensen in dit huishouden die het gebruiken
<OerHeks> fedora is wel mijn favo 2e
<lord4163> is die nederlands of engels??
<lord4163> Ik installeerde het voor GNOME 3
<CasW> Hij is er dacht ik gewoon voor beide
<doorntje> Fedora, tja
<lord4163> maar ik moet nu opstarten in recovery mode om de driver te installeren
<lord4163> hoe doe je dat?
<OerHeks> #fedora-nl
<CasW> Bij het opstarten onderin, waar iets staat als Fedora-classic of Gnome of zo, daar iets vinden als recovery mode
<CasW> Bij het inloggen
<lord4163> Ohw oke :)
<lord4163> ik zal eens kijken
<lord4163> bedankt
<CasW> Geen dank
<lord4163> moet gaan, doei ;)
<lord4163> Hallo, ben ik weer
<lord4163> :D
<lord4163> Net eventjes geprobeerd maar die optie is er niet in gnome 3
<OerHeks> ik denk in grub2, linker shift vasthouden tijdens booten
<lord4163> Ja, dacht ik ook maar daar staat maar 1 optie
<lord4163> Geen recovery optie
<OerHeks> http://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-US/Fedora/13/html/Installation_Guide/s1-rescuemode-boot.html
<lord4163> begrijp er niks van :P
<lord4163> kom je zo in de grafische modus?
<OerHeks> zelfde manier, mischien ietsje duidelijker > http://www.fedorafaq.org/basics/#rescue
<lord4163> Ehhm en hoe open je een terminal op de installatie disk?
<JanC> zeg mensen, is er geen #fedora of #fedora-nl ?  ;)
<OerHeks> ken je #fedora-nl ?
<JanC> of anders desnoods -offtopic
<lord4163> Oké ik ben weg :D
<JanC> je moet niet per sé weg, het is gewoon dat ze daar waarschijnlijk beter het antwoord op je vragen weten
<JanC> en het is geen probleem om op meerdere kanalen tegelijk te zitten
<JanC> (ik zit er op 40 of zo, alleen al op Freenode)
<lord4163> :D
<lord4163> Op die kanalen zeggen ze niets :(
<hansw> lord4163, je moet er wel even op wachten natuurlijk
<lord4163> ongeduldig he
<Tomuzy> hoi
<OerHeks> :-)
<Tomuzy> nederRRlaANnDerrrRsS
<Tomuzy> hoER
<DarkEra> nog niet helemaal zindelijk zo te zien
<MonkeyDust> heeft vuile woordjes geleerd
<JanC> da's altijd het eerste wat ze leren MonkeyDust, lang voor ze zindelijk zijn  ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-04-28
<lord4163> Hoe kan je van kanaal wisselen? :P\
<trijntje>  /join #kanaal
<jvb> Voor zover ik kan zien is de nieuwe versie nog niet te downloaden
<jvb> Of weet iemand waar de nieuwe Ubuntu wel te downen is ?
<exalt> jvb: meestal komt dat pas in de avond officieel uit
<exalt> de daily build van natty is volgends mij de versie die vanavond uit komt
<jvb> ok
<rinus> hoi allemaal, ik had geen geluid een tijdje geleden, maar dat is opgelost alleen nu geeft mijn koptelefoon geen geluid wie  weet de oplossing
<exalt> de plug van je koptelefoon uit de versterker halen en in je computer duwen
<Johan_> Hallo?
<Johan_> Doei
<hajour1> hi Johan_  het werkt beter hier om gewoon je vraag neer te zetten :)
<Johan_> oke was al bang dat er niemand was
<hajour1> ik ben geen programmeur maar zag dat er gesproken werd hier
<hajour1> en soms reageren mensen pas later want ze lezen dan terug
<Johan_> al iets bekend over de nieuwe versie 11.04?
<hajour1> voor zover ik weet is die nog niet gereleased
<hajour1> vanochtend gekeken toevallig
<Johan_> Ik dacht dat dit vandaag zou gebeuren :-)
<Titchener> Dat denk je juist.
<Johan_> gewoon afwachten dus
<MrChrisDruif> Johan_: gebeurt vandaag inderdaad, maar hoe laat precies is nooit duidelijk
<hajour1> http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ net in ubuntu-nl- offtopic gezien
<hajour1> meer weet ik nog niet
<MrChrisDruif> Ik zie daar 11.04 zonder beta of alpha in staan =-O?
<Johan_> ik kijk vanavond wel weer moet wel de goede hebben
<hajour1> ok Johan_  sorry dat ik niet meer kan helpen
<Johan_> thnks
<TheUnKnown> hallo iedereen
<TheUnKnown> ik heb een kleine vraag
<hajour1> hi TheUnKnown  je kan het beste gewoon je vraag neerzetten hier
<hajour1> veel meer kans op reactie
<TheUnKnown> okeej, ik heb de image van ubuntu gebrand op een cdtje
<TheUnKnown> die heb ik geboot
<TheUnKnown> alleen kreeg ik, na het laden, een heel vreemd scherm
<hajour1> en rekening houden met dat het soms even duurt dat je antwoord krijgt sommige zitten in veel irc kanalen
<TheUnKnown> ja hoor ;)
<hajour1> of werken ook
<hajour1> :)
<hajour1> ik vergeet af en toe de smilies
<TheUnKnown> :P
<RawChid> Een heel vreemd scherm...
<TheUnKnown> mja, dat scherm bestand uit allemaal blokjes
<TheUnKnown> met tsja, willekeurige kleuren
<MrChrisDruif> Hulp vraag?
<TheUnKnown> jep :)
<hajour1> XD
<hajour1> even in ander kanaal gemeld dat hulp nodig was
<Tjibba> wat is het probleem?
<MrChrisDruif> Welke image heb je gebrand TheUnKnown?
<TheUnKnown> De GNOME editie
<TheUnKnown> x64
<exalt> TheUnKnown: wat voor videokaart heb je ?
<TheUnKnown> nvidia gforce gt240
<exalt> TheUnKnown: Vancha kan je verder helpen
<Vancha> oh ja natuurlijk
<Vancha> sorry ik volgde het niet :)
<TheUnKnown> :P
<Vancha> gt240 is een vervelden ding :)
<MrChrisDruif> En van welke release? 10.10 of 11.04?
<exalt> hij heeft dezelfde kaart als jij en dacht altijd dat hij de enige was met de GT240
<Vancha> vervelend :D
<TheUnKnown> hehe, heb hem ook net schoongemaakt
<Vancha> je hebt blokken in je scherm bij de boot of zo?
<Vancha> wat is er mis mee :)
<TheUnKnown> jep
<Vancha> oka ^^
<TheUnKnown> al drie cdtjes kapot :P
<Vancha> de oplossing daarvoor is een commando die heet nomodeset
<TheUnKnown> gewoon invoeren als de cd boot?
<Vancha> welke release had je, is ook wel makkelijk te weten :
<TheUnKnown> 10.10
<Vancha> ah :D
<TheUnKnown> moet ik de nieuwste hebben :P?
<Vancha> nog niet :) volgens mij kun je die nog niet downloaden
<Vancha> maar dan moet ik even nadenken hoor, want ik kon toen bij de installatie f8 indrukken
<TheUnKnown> dat d8 ik ook al :)
<Vancha> en dan ergens onder op het scherm nomodeset uitzoeken
<TheUnKnown> ja als ik op de pijltjestoetsen druk
<Vancha> ben je op een 2e pc aan eht installeren?
<TheUnKnown> dan krijg je een ander scherm
<Vancha> juist :D
<TheUnKnown> nope, gwoon naast windows :)
<Vancha> ja dat heb ik ook
<MrChrisDruif> Vancha: torrent?
<MrChrisDruif> 11.04 schijnt nu al per torrent te downloaden te zijn...
 * MrChrisDruif is downloaden as we speak ^^
<Vancha> oh :o, maar is dat verstandig?
<TheUnKnown> ik w8 wel op de officiele release :P
<Vancha> just ^^
<TheUnKnown> maar ik probeer die tip wel ff van je uit ;)
<Vancha> oke TheUnKnown , als je straks je pc opnieuw opstart
<MrChrisDruif> http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ <= ;)
<TheUnKnown> oh officieel :D
<MrChrisDruif> Officiële pagina ;)
<TheUnKnown> mooi down ik die eerst maar ;)
<Vancha> druk tijdens het laden (grub scherm volgens mij ) meteen op f8
<Vancha> oh dankje MrChrisDruif :)
<MrChrisDruif> Maar je weet nooit of de nieuwe release het opgelost heeft :)
<Vancha> nee, 11.04 heeft het nog steeds :(
<Vancha> ik heb de beta geprobeerd
<Vancha> same problem :)
<TheUnKnown> ligt aan de videokaart?
<Vancha> ja :(
<Vancha> helaas wel
<TheUnKnown> :(
<Vancha> heb de bug al gemeld geloof ik
<Vancha> maar 10.04 heeft het niet :)
<TheUnKnown> hehe :)
<TheUnKnown> maar stel dat ik die command invoer
<TheUnKnown> doettie het wel normaal?
<Vancha> ja hoor, maar als ik jou was zou ik meteen de driver downloaden en installeren
<TheUnKnown> okeej :)
<Vancha> nomodeset limiteerd gewoon de grafische mogelijkheden volgens mij :S en de laatste drivers hebben voor mij grote verschillen in snelheid gemaakt qua flash en video
<TheUnKnown> van nvidia? heb ik de nieuwste van idd
<Vancha> moai :)
<inSanity_> gefeliciteerd met natty narwhal mensen! :)
<Vancha> dankje inSanity_ ^^
<TheUnKnown> :), iig heel erg bedankt voor de hulp :D
<TheUnKnown> en ik laat nog wel ff horen of het werkt ;)
<Vancha> succes TheUnKnown :)
<TheUnKnown> thnx :)
<TheUnKnown> doei
<MrChrisDruif> Owjah, nog een leuke uitdaging! :D
<MrChrisDruif> Kheb nu een /home partitie.....maar das niet echt handig als je dual-boot wil draaien...
<MrChrisDruif> Het schijnt dat /data daar een betere voor is...vraag is alleen hoe ik dat om kan zetten :D
<OerHeks> hoezo /data ?
<Vancha> als aanhechtpunt?
<RawChid> Gewoon aanpassen in /etc/passwd ofzo
<RawChid> MrChrisDruif, waarom is het niet handig eigenlijk?
<Vancha> ik ben even pauze vieren hoor :o
<Vancha> kom over een half uurtje terug :S
<MrChrisDruif> Omdat ook je personal settings opgeslagen worden dan
<MrChrisDruif> En Lubuntu en Ubuntu zijn in ieder geval te verschillend daarvoor
<RawChid> Ja, maar je moet dan ervoor zorgen dat je gebruiker op beide OS-en een eigen homedir gebruiken, niet dezelfde
<RawChid> Ik zou de ene Chris noemen, en de ander Druifje. Lijkt me wel makkelijk
<RawChid> :P
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<RawChid> homedir is /home/naam
<RawChid> Dat weet jij vast wel, maar zeg het toch ff erbij
<MrChrisDruif> Thnx ^^
<exalt> ik probeer ubuntu te installeren. 32bit, matchende MD5 hashes, op usb via unetboot in en krijg volgende error: stdin: error 0
<MrChrisDruif> exalt: Ik ben aan het googelen voor je
<MrChrisDruif> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1313382 dit vond ik tot nog toe
<MrChrisDruif> exalt: Misschien dit? error: stdin: error 0
<MrChrisDruif> Damn
<MrChrisDruif> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1733228
<exalt> MrChrisDruif: ik kom verder dan dat
<MrChrisDruif> Das mooi
<Vancha> zo, terug :o
<exalt> WAT EEN minder prettig PROBLEEM
<MrChrisDruif> Die stdin error 0?
<RawChid> Ubuntu 11.04 is nu officieel te downloaden! http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<exalt> MrChrisDruif: jap
<exalt> ik val terug op de initramfs
<Titchener> Houd toch in dat ie je kernel niet kan laden exalt?
<exalt> Titchener: inderdaad hij mist zijn doel ofzo
<exalt> zonde...
<MrChrisDruif> Probleem met stdin, oftewel de standaard ingang. Misschien iets mis met je usb?
<inSanity_> middag :)
<inSanity_> weet iemand toevallig of het mogelijk is om het AppMenu (linkerkant) ook te verplaatsen?
<exalt> inSanity_: met een stanlymes en wat lijm :D
<JanC> inSanity_: niet met de unity die in 11.04 zit (er is ergens een fork, maar hoe goed die onderhouden wordt weet ik niet)
<jan_> brscan2 kan niet worden geïnstalleerd in U-11.04
<jan_> iemand ervaring hiermee ?
<OerHeks> ik denk dat je de eerste bent, jan_
<OerHeks> heeft brother een update op hun site ?
<JanC> is dat een pakket uit de repositories of iets van Brother?
<OerHeks> via brother zelf.
<JanC> mja...
<JanC> een aantal van die Brother zooi zit toch in packages in multiverse ook?
<JanC> misschien zit z'n scanner daar nu bij?
<JanC> hm, dat is enkel printers blijkbaar?
<OerHeks> ik zie vrij oude pakketten op http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_scn.html
<lord4163> Hallo allen
<JanC> "allen" is er niet, sorry...  ;-)
<lord4163> Hoe kan je een screenshot maken van het dash of rechtermuisknop in 11.04? Heb het namelijk nodig voor mijn site :-)
<JanC> PrtScr ?
<Terminator> :P
<Terminator> je was me net voor
<lord4163> nee jammergenoeg
<JanC> eventueel Shutter installeren als je een luxe screenshotmaker wil
<Terminator> hoezo niet?
<Terminator> als je daar op drukt maakt ie toch meteen een screenshot?
<Terminator> met zo'n opslaan dialog venster
<JoshuaL> ja
<OerHeks> in 10.10 wel idd.
<lord4163> probeer het eens als je op je rechtermuisknop menu open het
<lord4163> heb
<Terminator> hebben ze dat er uitgesloopt? o_O
<JanC> lord4163: Shutter installeren
<JanC> Terminator: nee, de dash sluit waarschijnlijk als je op PrtScr drukt
<JanC> o.i.d.
<Terminator> ah, ok
<JoshuaL> je zou het ook eventueel met The Gimp kunnen proberen
<lord4163> ik zal shutter installeren :)
<Terminator> en met shutter kan je vast een time-out van 5sec ofzo instellen?
<JanC> Shutter heeft een zelfontspanner die na 3 seconden of zo afgaat  ;)
<Terminator> :)
<JanC> (is instelbaar)
<JoshuaL> je zou zelfs scrot kunnen proberen :P
<JanC> dus dan doe je PrtScr en opent de dash in die 3 seconden
<lord4163> aha
<JanC> heb ik daarstraks nog gedaan, dus het werkt  ;)
<rulus> of gewoon "gnome-screenshot -d X" met X het aantal seconden delay :)
<JanC> dan moet je ook nog je terminal gaan verbergen eerst en zo  ;)
<lord4163> ja
<rulus> true that, tenzij je 't via alt+f2 runt ;)
<lord4163> maar zal shutter proberen maar moet nu gaan bedankt :)
<JanC> maar goed, Shutter heeft ook allerlei andere mogelijkheden die erg nuttig zijn als je vaak screenshots maakt
<Terminator> kan niet wachten tot ik zo naar huis kan om hem ook maar eens te installeren :)
<JanC> kan je tot op widget-niveau selecteren en zo
<rulus> cool :)
<JanC> ipv enkel fullscreen/window
<JanC> vooral handig als je een stukje uit een dialoogvenster wil tonen, maar niet de rest
<JanC> of enkel de sidebar van een app, of whatever
<Titchener> ksnapshot vind ik ook een fijne tool, wat dat betreft.
<Titchener> Tot later, heren.
<JVB> Plots werkt Skype niet meer
<JVB> ik krijg deze melding : uitvoeren van dochterproces skype wrapper is mislukt
<JVB> betstand of map bestaat niet
<JVB> dus
<JVB> heb ik skype verwijderd
<JVB> en opnieuw geinstalleerd
<JVB> maar ik krijg dezelfde melding als ik Skype opstart
<JVB> hoe kan ik dit probleem oplossen ?
<JVB> Ik heb Ubuntu 10.10
<RoyalMess> Hey, kan iemand met uitleggen hoe ik dit moet oplossen? http://www.pchelpforum.nl/files.php?pid=463694&aid=23655432
<RoyalMess> Was bezig met het updaten van 10.10 naar 11.04 en na het updaten moest ik dus rebooten en dat deed ik maar nu heb ik dat.
<JanC> als je hulp wil moet je wel even in de buurt blijven...
<rinus> hoi alle ik heb al een paar geprobeerd om vuze te downloaden maar mhet lukt niet goed. of werkt deze torrent niet op ubuntu
<rinus>  of is er een vergeliijkbare site die wel werkt met ubuntu
<rinus>  op vista werkt die prima
<JanC> rinus: wat bedoel je precies?
<JanC> Vuze is een torrent programma, geen site?
<rinus> ja
<rinus> net als emule
<fes> hoi, klein vraagje van een relatieve 'newbe'; ik wil vandaag de nieuwe versie van ubuntu downloaden, via de nl site, want dan heb ik direct de ned language. Ik zie dat je op de ned site de keuze hebt tussen kde en gnome. Ik dacht dat ubuntu 11.04  'unity'  standaard gebruikte; wat moet ik dan kiezen? gnome of kde?
<JanC> er zit standaard een torrent-programma in Ubuntu
<rinus>  o
<JanC> rinus: Transmission
<rinus>  welke
<JanC> als je op een torrent link klikt opent die normaal vanzelf
<rinus>  waar moet ik die zoeken
<rinus> waar zit torrent link  bij toepassingen?
<JanC> fes: de versie op de ubuntu-nl site is dezelfde als op de officiële site, je kan gewoon de taal kiezen uit > 100 talen tijdens de installatie
<JanC> fes: en Unity gebruikt / draait op GNOME
<rinus>  ik heb hem  bedankt  proberen  gr rinus
<JanC> rinus: ik snap niet helemaal wat je bedoelt, maar ik heb nooit Vuze gebruikt  ;)
<fes> janC : ok dank, dus ook als ik vanop de officiële site download (waar ik geen keuze vind tussen kde en gnome), dan laat hij mij tijdens de installatie toe de taal te kiezen; ik dacht dat ik daarvoor de dvd diende te branden, maar ik heb dat vermoedelijk verkeerd voor
<JanC> fes: niet alle talen staan op de CD, maar dan worden ze automatisch gedownload tijdens of net na de installatie/reboot
<fes> ok dank!!
<JanC> rinus: meestal vind je torrent links op websites, vb. op http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ vind je allerlei Ubuntu iso's  ;)
<rinus>  hoi  janc heel simpel ik wil muziek of films down loaden een voudig met vuze maar met transmission snap ik er geen reet van
<laacque> Klopt het dat op het forum de downloadlink naar de Universiteit Twente het niet doet? http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/linux/ubuntu-releases/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<JanC> rinus: als je muziek wil downloaden kan dat op elke site die muziek verkoopt (vb. de Ubuntu One Music Store of Amazon Music Store of zo) of gratis op sites zoals Jamendo.com
<lord4163> Hallo
<lord4163> JanC?
<JanC> laacque: daar lijkt het op
<rulus> laacque, klopt, werkt hier ook niet
<lord4163> Laat maar :D
<JanC> lijkt er op dat ze na lucid gestopt zijn...
<rinus> hoe werkt het dan met transmission want daar kom ik niet ver mee
<rinus> ja en  kopen!!
<JanC> rinus: dit is #ubuntu-nl, niet #illegale-downloads
<rinus>  kopen doe ik niet zo graag
<lord4163> Haha :D
<laacque> De link van Bit doet het wel, dus.... hoppa....
<laacque> Leuk he, ben net een kind op dit soort momenten.
<JanC> laacque: Bit.nl is de officiële mirror, en Jeeves_ zorgt er wel voor dat die goed blijft werken  :-)
<rinus> hoezo illegaal?
<laacque> Verder ook trouwens wel vaak, huhuh.
<rinus> dan ga ik maar zelf zingen
<JanC> leuek statistiekjes ook alweer: http://noc.bit.nl/stackgraph.php?stackconf=ubuntu
<rinus>   kopen?
<Jhinta> goeie middag ,, had wat voor beelden nodig van een wait key event voor 2 mogenlijkheden
<JanC> leuke
<JanC> kort na de middag gaat de traffiek daar duidelijk door het dak  ;)
<Aegir> Ik heb Mac4Lin_GTK_v0.4 uitgepakt wat nu ?
<Terminator_> daar zit toch een script in geloof ik?
<Terminator_> install nog wat
<Terminator_> toch Aegir ?
<Aegir> Terminator er is een index thema
<Terminator_> huh?
<Terminator_> je hebt dat ding uitgepakt en nu een map met van alles erin toch?
<Aegir> Ja
<Terminator_> heet één van die bestanden install...
<Aegir> Die kan ik juist niet vinden
<Terminator_> ow..
<Terminator_> ik heb dat een tijd geleden wel eens geprobeerd met waarschijnlijk een oudere versie
<Terminator_> en dan was het gewoon dat install scriptje uitvoeren en klaar..
<Terminator_> wat voor *.sh bestanden zitten erin?
<Aegir> Het zijn  allemaal PNG enXMC bestanden
<Aegir> Ik ga nog even verder zoeken
<Aegir> Aegir Has Quit
<doorntje> Jongens, ik heb jullie hulp even nodig
<doorntje> Natty doet het niet meer
<Terminator_> doet het niet meer?
<Terminator_> wat houdt dat in?
<Terminator> doorntje?
<doorntje> 19:02:19 < doorntje> nou, ik had dualscreen
<doorntje> 19:02:31 < doorntje> en toen wou ik alleen op mijn externe monitor en toen ging  het fout
<doorntje> 19:02:44 < doorntje> kreeg het uiteindelijk weer goed
<doorntje> 19:02:51 < doorntje> toen dacht ik: nog een keer proberen
<doorntje> 19:02:59 < doorntje> en nu krijg ik het niet meer goed
<doorntje> 19:03:50 < doorntje> zelfs recovery mode start niet meer op
<doorntje> 19:05:01 < doorntje> Hij blijft bij recovery trouwens steken op: no IPv6  routerts present
<Terminator> :S
<doorntje> iemand ideëen?
<Terminator> hmm, reinstall duurt 15 minuten.. :P
<Terminator> maar ik vind het nogal apart dat door beeldscherm instellingen ineens heel Ubuntu niet meer werkt..
<Terminator> hoe stelde je dat in dan?
<doorntje> klopt, maar ik moest eerst de iso even downloaden op de andere pc
<doorntje> Terminator: gewoon met zo'n icoontje wat ik bovenin mijn balk heb
<doorntje> daar heb ik dan een keuze menu
<doorntje> *scherm
<exalt> wie heeft er op dit moment uitgebreid de tijd om een giga probleem met ubuntu samen met mij op te lossen ?
<exalt> mijn ubuntu vervalt namelijk in een busybox status bij het proberen te instaleren van natty
<Terminator> waar zitten nu eigenlijk die menu's met voorkeuren en systeemdingen?
<Terminator> :P
<Terminator> best stom, maar is niet meteen zichtbaar..
<exalt> ohh wacht kan het zijn dat een u3 usb het niet kan doen ?
<Tjibba> waar kan ik het opstart geluid instellen?
<Terminator> u3 usb?
<DoeNietWil> hallo
<Terminator> hallo
<doorntje> dan moejj dat ding formatteren
<DoeNietWil> is het een bekende bug in natty dat groot zetten er voor zorgt dat het wit word?
<doorntje> wat groot zetten?
<doorntje> je resolutie?
<doorntje> of je venster?
<DoeNietWil> bijvoorbeeld firefox
<DoeNietWil> venster
<doorntje> (dat eerste had ik namelijk iets soortgelijks van, nu moet ik herinstallen)
<DoeNietWil> (dit heb ik overgingens ook soms bij het wisselen van werkveld)
<Tjibba> weet niemand een antwoord op mijn toch makkelijke? vraag?
<doorntje> is het niet bij het luidspreketje op iets van opties klikken Tjibba ?
<Tjibba> nope
<doorntje> hmmz,
<DoeNietWil> lol ik zet wiebelende vensters aan, opeens crasht de top bar
<Tjibba> idd opnieuw aanmelden
<Tjibba> tis een bug
<Terminator> bij opstarttoepassingen staat wel iets Tjibba..
<Tjibba> wobbly windows werkt sowieso niet goed
<DoeNietWil> in algemeen of in unity
<doorntje> Tjibba: opnieuw aanmelden niet nodig
<doorntje> alt+f2
<doorntje> unity --replace
<Terminator> ben niet zo to spreken over het niet meer kunnen toevoegen van dingen aan die balk bovenaan..
<doorntje> dat is wel minder ja
<Tjibba> ah oke
<Tjibba> maar bij opstarttoepassingen kan je niet ff een nieuw geluidje kiezen
<Terminator> nee, idd :P
<Terminator> je kan hem wel uitzetten..
<Terminator> :P
<Tjibba> dat wel :P
<Terminator> lijkt trouwens ook alleen login-sound te zijn..
<Terminator> niet startup sound..
<Cugel> Als Ubuntu niet wil installeren omdat het installatie programma crasht, terwijl ik vanaf USB installeer, wat wil dat dan zeggen? Iemand een idee (google helpt me niet verder)
<Terminator> o_O
<Terminator> FF crashde ineens..
<leoquant> zo, 11.4.....
<leoquant> blijft een ratrace om de boel bij te houden, te verwerken, en te snappen bij Ubuntu.
<doorntje> dan moejj geen ubuntu gebruiken :P
<leoquant> ja, unity is de druppel...:)
<leoquant> de laatste nagel aan de kist
<leoquant> ik heb het nooit gemist
<leoquant> ik voel me erg gedist
<trijntje> leoquant kan wel ubuntu meesterrapper worden
<exalt> Cugel, die usb waarmee je het doet, is dat een U3 stick ?
<jemark> leoquant, wat wordt het nu?
<leoquant> Jeeves_, moment mijn paraplu
<leoquant> het wordt archilinux
<jemark> leoquant, heb je die al geinstalleerd? ik heb nu slackware met gnome 3
<leoquant> nee jemark ooit, 10.4 mannetje ben ik...
<leoquant> bevalt goed
<jemark> leoquant, ok, die gaat nog even mee
<leoquant> net als ik...:)
<hvanderlaan> Ola, Ik heb een probleempje.
<hvanderlaan> ik heb een liveUSB gemaakt van 11.04 (3x zelfs)
<hvanderlaan> maar krijg constant een ubuntu load screen en hij wil niet naar de installer. de installer wil constant /dev/sr0 aanspreken ipv /dev/usbX
<hvanderlaan> hebben meer mensen dit probleem gehad ?
<exalt> hvanderlaan, volgens mij emuleert hij ook een sr0
<Cugel> exalt, wat is een 'u3' stick?
<exalt> Cugel, gebruik je die ?
<Cugel> Hoe weet ik dat?
<erkan^> Hoi, een vraag: welke software kan ik openen van Pages ?
<Cugel> En heeft het een speciale betekenis?
<erkan^> Pages (een Officepakket van Mac OS X)
<erkan^> niemand heeft Macbook volgens me hihi
<exalt> Cugel, als je het niet weet is het waarschijnlijk niet zo
<Cugel> Oh. Goed om te weten.
<hansw> iedereen zo druk met updaten ? :-)
<CasW> Nee, ik doe een compleet verse installatie dit weekend
 * hansw gaat gewoon niet updaten
<CasW> Kan ook, werk je nu op 10.04? Of op 10.10? (of natuurlijk andersf)
<CasW> s/andersf/anders
<hansw> .10
<hansw> ik zie in november ofzo wel verder, of eerder als debian testing een goede gnome3 heeft
<hansw> 5 van de packages zitten al in testing
<hansw> ow wat vreselijk, ik krijg een popup in 10.10 dat ze de een nieuwe versie hebben, of ik maar wil upgraden
<hansw> spammers
<CasW> Ik kreeg geen popup, alleen m'n gewone updates met bovenin even gezegd dat ze een nieuwe versie hebben (in dat scherm)
<hansw> die kreeg ik eerst ook
<hansw> rond half 8
<hansw> 9
<exalt> intel GMA 500 grrrr
<hansw> je ziet gewoon een oude gnome? :-)
<exalt> hansw, jap, en ken de GMA500 repository niet gebruiken
<hansw> exalt, eee 1501U, 1 van de betere van asus dus, ziet ook geen unity
<CasW> Hmm, Lenovo IdeaPad S10-3 wel
<hansw> de netbook leverancier heeft dus geen ondersteuning, oudere asus notebooks wel
<hansw> het bewijs dat unity nog in de kinderschoenen staat
<exalt> hansw, ik denk dat ik het kan fixen
<hansw> denk dat nog veel mensen het gaan proberen en vervolgens denken, wat een meuk
<exalt> wat is EMGD hansw ?
<hansw> exalt, dit is een major release, erg jammer dat gebruikers het nog moeten fixen
<hansw> emgd?
<hansw> exalt, ik heb geen idee
 * exalt probeert ff iets geks :D hopenlijk doet hij een truucje
<CasW> Hopelijk gaat hij opzitten :)
<hansw> en een pootje geven
<exalt> welke xorg versie zit in natty ?
<hansw> geen idee
<Schmiel> *updating*
<Schmiel> ben benieuwd of alles weer braaf werkt straks :)
<VivaDo> Hm, ik zie dat de 11.04 Distribution Upgrade tool zelfstandig nl.achrive.ubuntu.com kiest als slachtoffer. ;) Is dat nog tactisch te wijzigen zodat ik niet tot morgen hoef te wachten voor ik met mijn nieuwe speelgoed kan spelen?
<trijntje> VivaDo, jawel, maar je moet denk ik sowieso tot morgen wachten, alle servers zijn overbelast
<VivaDo> Dat risico zat er inderdaad wel een beetje in he? Jammer.
<VivaDo> UTwente.nl zit voor mij geografisch dichtbij, maar die zijn nog niet up to date: http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/linux/ubuntu/dists/
<RawChid> Of een iso downloaden via de site/torrent en een verse install doen
<VivaDo> RawChild, dat is natuurlijk veel te veel werk voor de donderdagavond. Ga wel tv kijken. :-P
<hansw> Wer eine Nvidia-Grafikkarte verwendet, kann daher den neuen Desktop unter Umständen nicht von der Live-CD ausprobieren
<hansw> #mep ubuntu
<Schmiel> wat een bullsh*t...
<Schmiel> why?
<hansw> ze willen dan de mesa driver met dri installeren die nog beta is
<Schmiel> hmpf
<hansw> dus geen unity :-)
<Schmiel> :P
<hansw> nog een leuke
<hansw> Die Hardwareanforderungen von Unity und Gnome 3 unterscheiden sich nur marginal
<hansw> gnome3 draai ik gewoon van usb zonder problemen
<hansw> met grafische meuk
<Schmiel> uh, ik dacht dat Unity toch meer geschikt voor lichtere hardware zou moeten zijn?
<hansw> dat was volgens mij ook 't idee ja
<Schmiel> snap er geen k*t meer van :P
<hansw> don't blame me :-)
<Schmiel> hehehe
<hansw> zo, duits, nederlands en engels in 1 korte sessie :-)
<Schmiel> hm, ik ben klaar voor de grote reboot
<hansw> succes
<Schmiel> *crosses fingers*
<Schmiel> thnx
<Schmiel> ttyl (hopelijk :D)
<Schmiel> hmpf
<Schmiel> die Unity....
<Schmiel> dat gaat wennen wordne
<Schmiel> worden
<trijntje> unity tip: als je op de windows toets drukt en een deel van de programmanaam typt kan je snel programma's starten
 * hansw zoekt de windows toets
<OerHeks> ik heb verse install gedaan
<trijntje> hansw, 'super' toets, in goed linux ;)
<hansw> trijntje, het is een apple toetsenbord, maar de pc draait wel linux :-)
<trijntje> raar klavertje dan?
<hansw> mag de pret niet drukken, die super toets is wel te vinden, nu unity nog :-)
<Devaronian> Hey, kan iemand me helpen met 11.04
<RawChid> Stel je vraag en hoop op hulp/antwoord :)
<alex--> hoi
<alex--> Wat is het voordeel als je een sterkere server hebt?
<JanC> sterker dan wat?
<alex--> Intel Celeron D/215/220    of     Intel Quad Core Q6600
<hansw> alex--, weer die gameserver?
<RawChid> Meer kracht alex--
<JanC> en waarvoor?
<Devaronian> Omdat Nvidia zo fijn is om pauper drivers te maken ben ik nu mijn dash en launcher kwijt (of ja ze zijn disabled), hoe krijg ik ze terug?
<hansw> ik ga het verhaal over io enzo niet weer uitleggen :-)
 * JanC heeft een Q6600 desktop  ;-)
<alex--> Ja weer die gameserver hansw
<JanC> hansw: I/O voor een game server?
 * hansw heeft een miserabele eee pc, kan geen unity draaien maar wel 1080p films bekijken met tig programma's open
<alex--> Maar ik zit te denken, wat heeft het voor voordelen om een krachterige te nemen
<hansw> JanC, als er veel spelers zijn wel, dan is io heel even per 5 minuten belangrijk
 * Devaronian heeft een chille videokaart zonder 3d support maar kan wel unity draaien alleen nu niet meer :s
<alex--> Ik weet niet wat de io is
<alex--> Maar wel goedkoop :)
<JanC> alex--: het heeft alleen voordeel als je die extra kracht etc. ook nodig hebt
<alex--> Ik kan ook 2x die Intel Celeron D/215/220 nemen, dat kost € 40 / maand
<alex--> Of 1x die Intel Quad Core Q6600 dat kost € 50
<hansw> alex--, heb je al eens op tweakers verzocht om advies te geven?
<JanC> hansw: ik ken niet zo veel van game servers, maar dan lijkt me dat je desnoods gewoon een SSD of zo kan gebruiken?  ;)
<JanC> oh, gehuurde server?
<hansw> JanC, kan idd, maar hij heeft 1 tot N users en wil goedkoop
<alex--> Of het wordt een succes
<alex--> Dan heb ik 128 spelers op 1 gameserver
<alex--> Ja gehuurde server
<hansw> dat is geen succes, dat is normaal
<JanC> alex--: bedoel je 2 Celeron servers ?
<alex--> (max aantal spelers voor die gameserver)
<trijntje> Devaronian, heb je in ccsm gekeken? Mogelijk moet je dat eerst installeren, maar daar zou je aan wat instellingen van unity moeten kunnen prutsen
<alex--> Ja
<alex--> Maar wat zijn de voordelen als ik een krachterige server neem?
<hansw> als ik niet 2000 gebruikers op een server krijg gooi ik er iets neer dat het met 2 vingers in de neus doet
<JanC> 2 servers kan het voordeel hebben dat als de ene down is de andere misschien up  ;)
<RawChid> Meer kracht alex--
<JanC> al heb je ze dan best wel in andere DC
<alex--> De vraag is, zijn die 2 Celeron's even krachtig als 1 Quad core...
<hansw> en gesynct met drbd janc :-)
<JanC> hansw: alleen als dat ook nodig is
<Devaronian> trijntje, ccsm? Dat ken ik niet, maar unity deed het 2 uur geleden nog wel en als het goed is en ik heb daar niet mee zitten kloten. Nvidia drivers gaan gebruiken zorgt er blijkbaar voor dat unity vind dat ik dash enzo niet mag gebruiken :(
<hansw> of een loadbalancer met nog twee data servers erachter
<JanC> willen al die gamers op één server? ;)
<Devaronian> Maar heb nu oude drivers weer terug maar niet dash :(
<alex--> JanC: wat bedoel je?
<trijntje> Devaronian, CompizConfig Settings Manager, daarmee kan je unity configureren, en met een beetje geluk dus ook dash weer terug krijgen
<Devaronian> Dank je, ga ik daar even mee prutsen :)
<alex--> Ja 128 op 1 gameserver (als het een succes is tenminste)
<hansw> gelukkig snapt met smiley's niet
<RawChid> Die VPS-dingen kun je toch ook laten opschalen als het succes wordt?
<alex--> Dedicated
<alex--> Sorry had ik even moeten zeggen
<alex--> Het zijn dedicated
<hansw> RawChid, dat kan ja, soms met een paar seconde downtime
<JanC> ik denk dat RawChid bedoelt dat je een VPS makkelijker kan "opschalen" als je succes hebt  ;)
<RawChid> Dedicated VPS?
<alex--> Nee
<alex--> Dedicated server
<alex--> Is goedkoper
<RawChid> Oke
<alex--> € 20 / maand
<hansw> maar dan komen we weer op het punt, is een vps dedicated of shared, mag men op elkaars cpu/mem leunen
<alex--> Pfoeh, waar zie je dat?
<hansw> dat moet je vragen
<JanC> alex--: je kan voor 8 € ex. BTW of zo een VPS hebben  ;)
<RawChid> Maar wat JanC zegt. Als je graag makkelijk later "iets krachtigers" wilt, is iets als een VPS wel handig
<alex--> Waar vindt je dat dan?
<JanC> http://www.hetzner.de/hosting/produkte_vserver/vq7
<hansw> JanC, hebben ze wel 24/7 ondersteuning voor iemand die niets wil betalen? :-)
<alex--> 512 MB ram, 20 GB HDD, 1 TB dataverkeer
<alex--> Waar ik die dedicated zie krijg ik dit: 2 GB ram, 250 GB HDD, 3 TB dataverkeer
<alex--> Nee ze bieden geen 24/7 ondersteuning\
<JanC> alex--: http://www.hetzner.de/hosting/produkte_vserver/vq19
<JanC> het punt is dus dat je kan upscalen naar een hoger aanbod later
<JanC> als je toch goedkoop wil...  ;)
<JanC> hansw: dat valt relatief goed mee bij Hetzner
<hansw> JanC, dat dacht een klant van ons ook met een moodle instance in rusland
<hansw> 64 euro per jaar, en maar klagen
<hansw> nu 2xx per maand
<hansw> en ik hoor geen klachten meer
<JanC> officieel is er geen support buiten kantooruren, maar als ze niks anders te doen hebben voor dure klanten helpen ze ook wel anderen  ;)
<hansw> ik vermoed dat alex geen dure klant zal zijn
<alex--> Haha
<alex--> Misschien € 50 / maand
<alex--> Maar je moet jaarlijks betalen (dan vervallen de installatiekosten)
<JanC> hansw: uiteraard enkel basissupport, geen software installeren en zo
<JanC> dat doe je zelf op zo'n account  ;)
<JanC> maar er is wel een rescue image dat je kan booten en zo
<alex--> Wat is basissupport?
<hansw> alex--, overigens niets tegen het idee, maar hosting van servers kost geld als je goede support wil
<alex--> Ik wil gewoon dat me site online is
<alex--> Website + 4 multi theft auto gameservers
<JanC> alex--: server rebooten of kapotte harde schijf vervangen en zo (maar dingen als rebooten kan je in feit zelf)
<alex--> Die mogen wel downtime hebben
<alex--> Nja support is niet zo heel belangrijk
<alex--> Als het echt nodig is dan verplaats ik alles naar een andere server
<hansw> alex--, je kunt zelf je server upgraden enzo?
<JanC> en je hebt daar tijd voor?  ;)
<alex--> Huren he
<hansw> :-)
<JanC> om het goed te doen?  ;)
<alex--> Ik huur een dedicated server
<alex--> En die andere server wordt gehuurd door iemand anders
<JanC> alex--: als je een server huurt moet je alle installaties/updates/etc. zelf doen
<alex--> Weetik
<JanC> toch voor die prijs  ;-)
<JanC> als je 250 € betaalt wil hansw misschien af en toe wel wat doen  ;-)
<alex--> Maar ik vraag me af, wat is beter qua prijs/kwaliteit: 2x Celeron D/215/220 @ 1,2 GHz      of      1x Quad Core Q6600 @ 2,4 GHz
<hansw> JanC, 2 uur per maand, hooguit
<JanC> hansw: meer zou niet nodig mogen zijn, als je geen Joomla draait  ;)
<hansw> en iets doen is een half uur, ook als het 5 minuten duurt
<alex--> Joomla doet me denken aan windows
<hansw> JanC, joomla komt er bij mij niet in
<JanC> hansw: zo ontzeg je je een constante stroom aan inkomsten!  :P
<hansw> of ik hack de sites dan zelf en zeg, wat zit jij bij een kut provider
<RawChid> Mambo dan
<hansw> JanC, lol
<hansw> lekker belangrijk
<JanC> elek week security fixes installeren en zo
<alex--> Wat is beter qua prijs/kwaliteit: 2x Celeron D/215/220 @ 1,2 GHz      of      1x Quad Core Q6600 @ 2,4 GHz ?
<OerHeks> ligt aan je stroomrekening
<alex--> die 2x celeron kosten € 40 / maand en die 1x quad kost € 50 / maand
<alex--> Dedicated...
<JanC> alex--: waarom niet 2x 8 €  ;)
<alex--> Datacenter
<JanC> tot je genoeg klanten hebt
<JanC> bij hetzner of elders
<hansw> RawChid, toen men vanuit het oude mandriva support leverde voor phpnuke heb ik een diff -Naur van 11K regels weten te produceren op security gebied
<alex--> heb geen ervaring met die hetzner ping enzo
<alex--> Het bedrijf waar die andere dedicated staat heeft goede ping
<OerHeks> je zou een rijschool kunnen vragen te adverteren, GTA multi player
<alex--> (in de game server heb ik zo'n 18 - 20 ping)
<hansw> ms?
<alex--> ja
<JanC> alex--: welke game server?
<hansw> 4 tot 6 is leuk
<alex--> multi theft auto
<JanC> ik bedoel naar welke game server heb ej 18-20 ms "ping" ?
<alex--> Die van mij
<alex--> Alleen die doe ik samen met iemand anders
<JanC> ik heb ongeveer 45 ms "ping" naar hetzner, en ongeveer 25 ms naar BNIX
<OerHeks> hansw dan zit je te racen in het datacentrum zelf
<hansw> OerHeks, dat kan hoor :-)
<JanC> BNIX is zoeist als AMS-IX maar dan in België  ;)
<OerHeks> quake onder de tab
<alex--> Ping naar de server toe: tijd=12 ms
<alex--> Ik ga slapen
<alex--> doei
<JanC> alex--: wat voor provider heb jij?  :P
<hansw> OerHeks, dat is het effect van iets afvuren en het zien gebeuren inplaats van afvuren en het zien gaan over 5 minuten
<alex--> ziggo
<hansw> trusten mensen
<JanC> of is dat op je LAN of binnen je ISP?
<alex--> Server staat in amsterdam of in frankrijk of in duitsland
<JanC> 12ms is wel extreem weinig
<alex--> weet zo niet uit me hoofd
<alex--> Nee hoor op lan heb ik 2 ms
<JanC> ja, okee
<alex--> brb
<alex--> doei
<JanC> ik heb al > 20 ms voor ik buiten m'n provider ben  :P
<JanC> anyway, 45ms is stabiel en zou meer dan goed genoeg moeten zijn om te gamen ook  ;)
<OerHeks> hij zal wel via een vpn zelf op de server spelen :-D
#ubuntu-nl 2011-04-29
<Babak> hoi hoi
<Babak> is hier iemand
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<MrChrisDruif> Babak: Wat is er? Ik wil namelijk eigenlijk naar bed :P
<MrChrisDruif> Dan niet....slaap lekker allemaal
<Vorenii> hoihoi
<Vorenii> iedereen slaapt?
<jan_> Gisteren 11.04 geinstalleerd
<leoquant> en?
<jan_> maar als ik een pdf document open is er alleen een wit scherm te zien
<leoquant> welk prog opent .pdf?
<leoquant> evince of libre?
<jan_> ik zal ff kijken
<jan_> evince
<leoquant> klik anders rechts op de pdf; kies evince
<jan_> ik probeer het
<jan_> nadat ik adobe heb geinstalleerd is het opgelost
<leoquant> ok
<GJ_> Unity zuigt behoorlijk
<leoquant> waarom GJ_ ?
<GJ_> ik kan niks vinden
<GJ_> om een toepassing te starten moet je veel klikken
<GJ_> dus nu start ik op in classic mode
<leoquant> als je rechtsklikt op het bureaublad?
<leoquant> dat kan ook idd
<GJ_> dan krijg je gewoon Gnome terug
<GJ_> Ik vind Unity wel heel erg mooi
<GJ_> maar niet handig
<leoquant> ik ook
 * MrChrisDruif is de "standaard" shortcuts vergeten om bureaubald te wisselen <_<"
<MrChrisDruif> En ik dacht dat ik die moest gaan leren omdat unity mod4 (windows key) veel gebruikt :P
<MrChrisDruif> Maar net ff gekeken en weer ingesteld op wat IK prettig vind :D
<Cugel2> Zolang ik maar 1 werkend systeem heb laat ik de upgrade nog even schieten.
<RawChid> Hey, ik zit op lucid en krijg in Chromium steeds de melding dat ik mn flash plug-in moet updaten
<RawChid> Weet iemand hoe ik dit oplos?
<RawChid> Ah, heb 't al :P
<GJ_> gewoon firefox gebruiken? ;-)
<inSanity_> RawChid, waarom niet gewoon de officiele chrome downloaden via http://google.nl/chrome ?
 * RawChid heeft het al opgelost
<RawChid> Wat is het verschil eigenlijk inSanity_?
<RawChid> Nu heb ik em via APT installed
<jan_> 11.04 heeft nog een vervelende bug
<jan_> als ik 2 verschillende programma's open
<jan_> dan krijg je een wit scherm
<jan_> en de werkbladwisselaar werkt hier bij van geen kanten
<jan_> iemand met dezelfde vaststelling ?
<trijntje> jan_, twee willekeurige verschillende programma's?
<jan_> ja
<jan_> ik bv een pdf document
<jan_> en als ik daarna chrome wil gebruiken
<jan_> dan krijg je een wit scherm
<jan_> maar als ik dat pdf document afsluit
<jan_> dan krijg je de browser te zien
<jan_> zou dit liggen aan de grafische kaart ?
<trijntje> zou kunnen, maar lijkt me eerder iets raars met unity (de nieuwe interface)
<trijntje> heb je de laatste stuurprogramma's geinstalleerd?
<jan_> ja
<jan_> ik kijk even
<jan_> ik krijg deze melding :
<jan_> de driver is geinstalleerd maar niet in gebruik ..
<jan_> dat zou het kunnen zijn
<trijntje> hm ja, kan je niet op 'activeren' oid drukken?
<OerHeks> hoe krijg ik gnome2 terug ?
<OerHeks> ik vind unity traag en onoverzichtelijk = onwerkzaam
<OerHeks> onoverzichtelijk kan ik leren, traag is een issue !
<OerHeks> hoi izzi
<izzi> caramba
<izzi> natty loopt niet zo lekker hier bne blij dat ik weer naar classic kan overschakelen
<izzi> hi OerHeks
<OerHeks> nou, zelfs classic vind ik niks
<OerHeks> het is trááááág
<izzi> niet tevreden over natty in zijn algemeen?
<OerHeks> nope :(
<izzi> ai
<OerHeks> ik mis me sneltoetsen
<OerHeks> ctrl + alt + t
<OerHeks> bovenpanel die telkens dor de war gaat
<OerHeks> onwerkzaam
<izzi> vandaar dat ik nu in kde zit
<izzi> moet evne draadloos usb stickie zoeken
<trijntje> ik ben nog niet over, maar ik vind de windows toets wel n handige binding hebben in unity
<trijntje> dan krijg je dat 'dash' ding, maar dan kan je wel gewoon 'fire' typen om ff te starten etc, dat werkt snel
<OerHeks> ik heb nu geen geld om een videokaart te kopen, dus ik ga wat anders zoeken :(
<trijntje> OerHeks, mint is netjes, als je niet bij lts wilt blijven
<MrChrisDruif> OerHeks: Uitloggen en Desktop Classic ofzo kiezen bij inloggen
<OerHeks> ik ga nu kde proberen.
<MrChrisDruif> Voor standaard zal ik het ff opzoeken
<OerHeks> MrChrisDruif, dat heb ik, maar het is tráág
<MrChrisDruif> OerHeks: Classic is toch standaard gnome2?
<MrChrisDruif> OerHeks: Bij mij werkt Ctrl+Alt+T gewoon :-/
<OerHeks> ja, dat moet gnome 2.3 zijn
<OerHeks> duhh :(
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<MonkeyDust> bij mij werkt alles zoals behoren, maar ik mis gnome-panel in unity
<MrChrisDruif> OerHeks: lubuntu?
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, weet niet zeker of die standaard in de repo zit...
<MrChrisDruif> Lubuntu is lekker ligt :)
<OerHeks> brb
<MrChrisDruif> OerHeks: sudo apt-get install lxde-session zou hetzelfde effect hebben als Lubuntu installeren
<MrChrisDruif> Daar zou hij weer lekker snel van moeten worden :D
<OerHeks> zo, ik zit nu op KDE wat wel normaal reageerd
<jan_> Wanneer ik met Google Chrome een pagina open kan ik die afdrukken door CTRL+P in te drukken
<jan_> er verschijnt dan een instelprogramma om een en ander in te stellen
<jan_> kan ik dit "instelprogramma" vervangen door een ander ?
<MrChrisDruif> Weet ik niet jan_, misschien dat iemand anders het weet :)
<jan_> ik hoop het
<izzi> jan_:  kijk hier eens: http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/3020/google_chrome_add_print_button/
<jan_> Ik ga het bekijken, dank !
<jan_> Kan ik helaas niet gebruiken
<izzi> jammer
<jan_> het probleem dat ik heb is het volgende
<jan_> ik heb een facturatieprogramma online
<jan_> en ik kan facturen bekijken
<jan_> die moet ik ook kunnen afdrukken vanuit mijn webbrowser
<jan_> maar de positie van de factuur stemt niet overeen met het afgedrukte blad
<jan_> dat is mijn probleem
<izzi> maar is dat dan wel een probleem vna chrome?
<jan_> dat weet ik niet
<izzi> of van je printerionstellingen?
<erkan^> hallo: Waar kan ik "visuele effecten" installeren?
<erkan^> want een tabblad is nu weggelopen zie ik
<erkan^> :S
<jan_> ik heb dat printmenu voorheen vervangen
<jan_> maar ik weet niet meer hoe
<izzi> jan_: deze dan voor print preview: http://www.chromeplugins.org/tips-tricks/print-preview-in-google-chrome/
<jan_> ik bekijk het
<izzi> OerHeks: al kde geprobeerd?
<OerHeks> zit ik nu mee te spelen, izzi
<izzi> :)
<izzi> spelen is altijd leuk
<OerHeks> kde reageerd wel 'normaal'bij gnome/unity moet ik telkens een seconde of wat wachtten
<izzi> had ik hier ook
<OerHeks> onwerkzaam.
<izzi> klopt
<izzi> same feeling
<OerHeks> nu kan het zijn dat mijn videokaart niet de snelste is, maar ik ben gek als ik denk dat mijn video te oud is
<OerHeks> helaas geen geld om even een kaartje te halen :(
<izzi> moet ook niet gekker worden dat je van alles het nieuste moet hebben daar is linux niet voor bedoeld
<OerHeks> nou, zelfs terug naar classic is een ramp, dat had ik niet verwacht
<RawChid> Misschien wordt je videokaart nog niet optimaal gebruikt?
<MrChrisDruif> izzi: Je kan ook iets anders draaien dan Gnome....Gnome heeft niet als doelstelling zo licht mogelijk te zijn
<OerHeks> de specs van me pc zijn goed genoeg, toch ?
<RawChid> OerHeks, niet andere drivers ofzo?
<OerHeks> gewoon de goede nvidia 173
<OerHeks> de 'current' is voor betere kaarten, v.a. 9xxx geloof ik
<JanC> OerHeks: klinkt als een Compiz-bug; rapporteren!
<JanC> (of een nvidia bug)
<OerHeks> oke, ik ga eens terug naar unity
<izzi> MrChrisDruif: ik draai nu ook kde :)
<JanC> er zijn mensen bij wie het vlot werkt met een veel lichtere GPU dan jij hebt  ;)
<JanC> KDE is over het algemeen zwaarder dan GNOME nog  ;)
<JanC> zeker als je classic gnome zonder effecten gebruikt
<OerHeks> nou ja, gister upgrade gedaan, = langzaam, kale install, = langzaam, KDE overgestapt, gnome doet het nu sneller ...
<StefandeVries> Ik heb een thuisnetwerk in de rang 192.168.1.x. Kan ik op m'n desktop een dhcp-server instellen voor de range 192.168.0.x?
<OerHeks> ja stefan, mits je die dhcp aan een apparte netwerkkaart hangt.
<StefandeVries> Ik heb een wifi-kaart voor de 192.168.1.x range, ik kan de 0.x-range aan de bekabelde interface verbinden
<StefandeVries> Dank je, OerHeks
<OerHeks> grumble, ik ga in compiz, en de boel word weer onleesbaar
<OerHeks> einde gnome, bye bye
<OerHeks> ik ga KDE 11.04 downloaden, geheel gnome zooi eraf .. 4x opstarten om desktop te wisselen.
<OerHeks> helaas.
<MonkeyDust> heb je last met gnome???
<MonkeyDust> wat scheelt er?
<OerHeks> ik ben geen alfa tester.
<MonkeyDust> ik ben nu in gnome, zonder compiz, zonder niks, mijn pc gaat razend snel
<OerHeks> ik was juist in compiz, om de effecten te minimaliseren
<MonkeyDust> Ubuntu Classic (without effects)
<MonkeyDust> compiz (unity) is mij toch te flashy en ik miste de gnome-panel
<erkan^> ik zie geen enkele probleem met gnoeme
<erkan^> alleen compiz wel
<PaulR_> wie weet er iets over het zelf maken van barcodes?
<inSanity_> unity is nog niet volmaakt nee
<inSanity_> ze hebben er flink wat tegenstanders mee gemaakt krijg ik het idee
<inSanity_> ook met het stug vasthouden van het menu aan de linkerkant
<trijntje> kan je het paneel niet verplaatsen dan? Dat moet natuurlijk gewoon kunnen
<walter> goedemiddag
<walter> anybody there?
<RawChid> Kan ik trouwens gnome3 gewoon op lucid proberen zonder te veel risico op data loss etc?
<trijntje> walter heeft weinig geduld
<trijntje> RawChid, ik denk van wel, krijg je niet gewoon een extra optie bij het inloggen of je gnome3 desktop wilt gebruiken?
<trijntje> ik heb het zelf nog niet geprobeerd btw
<RawChid> Ik ben het nu aan het proberen
<RawChid> Doe voor de zekerheid ff met een andere user
<trijntje> ik wil wel weten hoe dat afloopt, ik ga denk ik gnome3 naast unity testen
<RawChid> Eerst nog ff /home backuppen, dan laat ik het je weten
<RawChid> Hmm
<RawChid> Wel erg wennen
<RawChid> Heb dit gedaan: http://techienotes.info/2010/09/05/install-gnome-3-on-ubuntu-lucid/ Dus je kunt makkelijk ff proberen
<RawChid> Alleen hij neemt mijn instellingen volgens mij half over. Ik denk dat het er daarom bij mij nu niet super mooi eruit ziet.
<trijntje> ik zal die link zo bekijken, als ik op natty zit
<OerHeks> gnome3 ook geprobeerd. ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<OerHeks> dat breekt unity
<trijntje> OerHeks, ow, misschien ga ik die dan maar niet gebruiken ;)
<RawChid> Pff, snap er niets van.
<RawChid> Alles lijkt wel verborgen. Ik kan niet eens instellingen schermen vinden
<Marco> Hallo
<Guest4487> hallo
<OerHeks> :-)
<Guest4487> ik heb een probleem met een het installeren van ubuntu
<OerHeks> ga je gang
<Guest4487> Ik heb ubuntu succesvol kunnen installeren, maar als ik mijn cd eruit haal en mijn computer start. start ubuntu niet op.
<Guest4487> er komen ook geen errors enzo
<Guest4487> het blijft gewoon een zwart beeld
<MonkeyDust> ook geen grub menu?
<Guest4487> nee helemaal niks
<Guest4487> alleen een streepje dat staat te knipperen
<MonkeyDust> links bovenaan, dan is hij het grub menu aan het laden
<Guest4487> en hoelang duurt dat normaal?
<MonkeyDust> zou maar een paar seconden mogen duren
<Guest4487> ik stond zeker een paar minunten te wachten...
<MonkeyDust> staat er meer dan 1 systeem op?
<Guest4487> ja
<MonkeyDust> lin of win?
<Guest4487> ubuntu, maar die wil niet starten
<MonkeyDust> twee ubuntu's?
<Guest4487> 1
<MonkeyDust> en het andere?
<Guest4487> bij installeren gekozen om de hele schijf te wissen en ubuntu te gaan installeren
<MonkeyDust> en herstarten helpt niet?
<Guest4487> nee dan kom je uit bij hetzelfde probleem
<MonkeyDust> vreemd
<Guest4487> ik kan alleen starten vanaf de ubuntu cd
<MonkeyDust> ha ja :)
<Guest4487> brb
<Guest4487> nog ff proberen te herstarten
<OerHeks> wat voor hdd zit er in je pc, Sata ? als dit zo is, staat je Sata controller op AHCI i.p.v. ide-modus ?
<OerHeks> ( bios)
<nexis> ben ik weer
<nexis> herstarten helpt niet
<nexis> stond een paar minuten te wachten maar ubuntu wil niet starten
<OerHeks> wat voor hdd zit er in je pc, Sata ? als dit zo is, staat je Sata controller op AHCI i.p.v. ide-modus ? (bios)
<OerHeks> AHCI is goed, ide-modus is voor XP om zonder sata drivers te werken
<nexis> ik zal het eens proberen
<OerHeks> als je dit om moet zetten, zul je opnieuw moeten partitioneren en installeren
<RawChid> OerHeks, klinkt apart
<RawChid> Je kunt Ubuntu wel installeren, maar niet opstarten
<RawChid> Kan dat dan daar aan liggen?
<OerHeks> ja
<OerHeks> dit, als hij helemaal geen melding krijgt, alleen knipper cursor links bovenin
<RawChid> Waarom kun je dan wel installeren? Weet je dat... [/nieuwsgierig]
<OerHeks> ik vermoed dat de bios zegt dat het ide is, en bij boot krijgt de kernel een ander ID
<OerHeks> zoiets ?
<OerHeks> ik kom ze tegen, win7 geïnstalleerd, traag, met ide-modus
<RawChid> aha
<OerHeks> als je dan blijft hangen op 20 mb/s
<nexis> ben ik weer
<OerHeks> wb
<nexis> de stata configuratie stond al op AHCI
<OerHeks> oke, dat is dus uitgesloten
<nexis> het lijkt wel of grub er niet opstaat
<OerHeks> als je boot, linker shift vasthouden, zou je het grub2 menu moeten geven.
<nexis> oke ik ga het proberen.
<nexis> ben ik weer
<nexis> linkershift inhouden wil ook niet helpen :(
<nexis> maakt het nog uit dat dit een ASUS laptop is?
<OerHeks> welke asus heb je ? vooral videokaart is belangrijk.
<nexis> deze laptop http://www.laptopshop.nl/product/111930/category-1289-hele-assortiment/asus-k52f-ex575v.html
<OerHeks> Intel HD Graphics
<nexis> ja
<OerHeks> ik kan niet zien, welke...
<nexis> op de laptop staat een stickers:      VGA: intel Graphics Media accelerator HD Warranty 24 months
<nexis> sticker*
<OerHeks> gtopola heeft daar een tooltje voor gemaakt, SIW , ik neem aan dat je op windows zit, nu ?
<nexis> nee op de livecd van ubuntu
<OerHeks> ow oke,
<OerHeks> open terminal:   lspci | grep -i VGA
<OerHeks> veul makkelijkerder
<nexis> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18)
<nexis> dat komt eruit
<nexis> maar de livecd werkt dus dan zou het via de harde schijf ook moeten werken
<nexis> toch?
<OerHeks> ik weet niet zeker of het op te lossen is :(
<nexis> damm:(
<nexis> er stond eerst wiindows op en via wubi werkte het wel
<OerHeks> wubi draait niet zo direct op de hardware, denk ik.
<nexis> bij wubi kan ik maar 30 gb harde schijf
<nexis> kan ik grub er nog bij installeren
<nexis> ?
<RawChid> nexis, ik heb je verhaal niet helemaal gevolgd. maar als je niet zo heel goed met Ubuntu bent, en niets te verliezen hebt... Is het sneller en makkelijker om Ubuntu helemaal opnieuw te installeren (met GRUB_
<jeruntusk> \list
<OerHeks> ja, zie de wiki > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2
<nexis> dat heb ik dus net gedaan maar grub wil niet laden en ubuntu dus ook niet
<nexis> er blijft een wit streepje linksboven in het scherm knipperen
<RawChid> OerHeks, hij heeft Ubuntu al 2 keer installed. Denk je dat het helpt om GRUB te herstellen?
<OerHeks> nope, ik zit nogsteeds te lezen over intel HD
<OerHeks> dat is de issue denk ik
<jeruntusk> clear
<nexis> ik het sudo apt-get install grub gedaan
<nexis> ik ga nu ff herstarten..
<nexis> kijken of dit werkt
<nexis> ben ik weer
<nexis> apt-get instal grub wil niet werken :(
<nexis> nog ff wat probren
<nexis> biw
<erkan^> waar kan ik xchat op de meldingapplet zetten (ik zit in unity)
<JanC> erkan^: xchat-indicator plugin installeren?
<exalt> hello, wat is de beste manier om een duidelijk overzicht van al je programma's per cathagorie kan zien?
<hansw> hmmm, zal ik dan toch maar updaten?
<JanC> in 11.04 ?
<JanC> exalt: als je Super+A doet kan je in de "Application Lens" rechtsboven de categorie kiezen?
<exalt> JanC, super+a levert een transparant scherm dat niet verplaatsbaar is met grote pictogrammen op, niet bepaald duidelijk en overzichtelijk meer eyecandy en wannabe osx
<hansw> weet iemand of ik ook per gebruiker terug kan naar gnome als ik unity installeer?
<exalt> osx heeft dan tenminstde nog een soort nautilus scherm met alle programma's erin
<JanC> exalt: tja, wat zoek je precies?
<hansw> exalt, osx gaat ook heel anders om met apps
<JanC> exalt: en wat wil je doen?
<erkan^> nog niet, effe kijken JanC
<exalt> ik wil duidelijk kunnen zien wat voor programmas ik heb
<trijntje_natty> klote fat, kan geen bestanden > 4GB aan
<exalt> hansw, osx heeft zijn gehele programmas in een container gestopt inderdaad
<JanC> exalt: enkel sommige programma's in OS X
<JanC> en de meeste van die programma's kopiëren wel een hoop rotzooi naar andere plaatsen op je systeem ook
<JanC> lekker handig als je systeem wil opkuisen en je die manueel overal mag gaan zoeken  :P
<hansw> JanC, daar heb je wel tools voor :-)
<exalt> JanC, nee, ik ben er ook geen fan van
<JanC> hansw: het klinkt wel erg Windows, programma's om rotzooi op te ruimen  ;)
<JanC> exalt: als je gewoon een overzicht wil van geïnstalleerde programma's kan dat ook in Ubuntu Software Centrum natuurlijk
<hansw> JanC, daarom gebruik ik het niet meer :-)
<JanC> al is dat wel niet per categorie dan
<nexis> Bij welke partie staat bij jullie de flag ¨boot¨?
<erkan^2> xchat-plugin is nu geïnstalleerd en het loopt lekker, JanC (-: bedankt
<JanC> nexis: waarom?
<JanC> nexis: grub kijkt niet naar die vlag
<JanC> de Window bootloader misschien wel
<nexis> oke
<JanC> en sommige BIOS'en ook
<Rimo> Hallo
<exalt> hoi
<Rimo> zijn er nog mensen over gegaan op de nieuwe release van 1.04?
<Rimo> 11.04
<OerHeks> jups Rimo jij ook ?
<Rimo> zit er wel aan te denken
<Rimo> op dit moment zit ik op win7,sorry hoor!
<OerHeks> je data backuppen, en lekker proberen :P
<Rimo> ben nu aan het backuppen en 11.04 aan het downloaden
<OerHeks> ze vinden het allemaal gewéldig
<Rimo> en dan even met pendrivelinux op usb zetten
<Rimo> en alles werkt goed,geen bugs meer?
<OerHeks> welke bugs ?
<Rimo> weet ik niet ,maar werkt alles perfect?
<Rimo> en is hij nu echt sneller dan 10.10?
<OerHeks> gewoon proberen.
<exalt> JanC, weet je nog leuke dingen om uit te proberen op unity ?
<OerHeks> ik ga zo eens testen of multigesture wil werken
<exalt> multigesture ?
<JanC> multipoint touchpad gebarentaal
<OerHeks> apple multi touch plankje
<benny_> hallo
<OerHeks> :-)
<benny_> kan er iemand mij helpen met een probleem dat ik heb in ubuntu versie 11.04
<benny_> ?
<GJ_> achteraan sluiten ;-)
<OerHeks> stel gewoon je vraag, benny_ misschien weet iemand het antwoord.
<benny_> ok
<GJ_> wat is het probleem
<GJ_> ah
<OerHeks> ik zit overigens op Kubuntu
<benny_> het is een probleem met het geluid
<benny_> ik krijg geen geluid doorheen mijn headphone
<benny_> enkel wanneer ik het geluid op maximum zet, hoor ik een heel klein beetje
<benny_> met de speakers van mijn scher (ingebouwd) werkt het geluid perfect
<benny_> ik had gisteren de upgrade gedaan
<GJ_> wellicht handig om te herstarten in classic mode, daar zijn de instellingen wat eenvoudiger terug te vinden (vind ik)
<GJ_> dan krijg je je vertrouwde gnome2 desktop weer terug
<benny_> blijkbaar is het een veel voorkomend probleem?
<benny_> die heb ik nog steeds
<benny_> ik heb die nieuwe look heb ik uitgeschakeld
<GJ_> hier heeft het geluid even "raar" gedaan, na een herstart geen acht meer op geslagen maar bleek het ineens wel goed te zijn. Zat na die herstart dus wel op Gnome, maar denk niet dat dat de oplossing is, eerder toeval
<benny_> dus niemand die een oplossing kan geven?
<OerHeks> is het een laptop ?
<benny_> ok, dat is duidelijk
<benny_> nee een desktop
<benny_> met een gluidskaart in het moederbord
<OerHeks> mijn ALC888 doet dat ook, niks kunnen vinden
<benny_> geen aparte geluidskaart dus
<benny_> jij hebt ook dat probleem?
<benny_> ook sinds jij 11.04 hebt?
<OerHeks> je zou kunnen kijken in mixer, open terminal: alsamixer
<benny_> ok, ga ik even doen
<OerHeks> en dan met F3 ofzo kijken naar uitvoer
<benny_> F3 kan ik niet selecteren
<benny_> MM (front mic) staat op nul
<benny_> probleem opgelost :) :) :)
<OerHeks> :-)
<benny_> ik heb nu terug geluid
<benny_> joepieeee
<benny_> merci OerHeks
<OerHeks> have fun :-D
<benny_> :)
<benny_> heb dus wat in alsamixer gesleuteld
<benny_> toevallig de juiste balk gescrolled
<OerHeks> ja, hij kan breed zijn, als je veel line opties hebt
<benny_> idd
<hansw> hmm, wellicht niet zo slim om op vrijdagavond te gaan updaten
<OerHeks> nou, updates gaan rap .. met KDE
<hansw> ik bedoel de updates om naar 11.04 te gaan
<OerHeks> bij mij duurde upgrade een 1,5 uur binnenhalen en ook zoiets aan verwerken
<hansw> ach, ik ben nog wel even wakker, het downloaden zal nog iets van 3 uur duren
<ed1703> ps faux
<jpjacobs> hey! Iemand een idee hoe ik een usbstick maak met 1 bootable partitie en 1 gewone data partitie op een manier dat die ook te lezen is in Windows?
<hansw> jpjacobs, kan dat niet met disc creator?
<sigour> hallo mense
<sigour> ik heb net ubunto geinstalleerd
<hansw> of startup disc creator
<sigour> waarom wil ubunto de eerste 3 programmas die ik wil al niet openen?
<jpjacobs> tis niet om ubuntu te booten. LKaatste keer dat ik keek wou ie enkel een ubuntu iso nemen
<hansw> jpjacobs, hmm, ok, dan met gparted ofzo?
<jpjacobs> ja, of fdisk of wat ook, maar ik zou graag weten welk partitie schema zou werken (heb het eens een keer ge probeerd, en in windows liet ie enkel de bootable partitie zien, waar ik in windows dus geen sok mee ben, ik wil er de data partitie zien!)
<hansw> snap ik ja
<hansw> geen idee hoe je dat dan moet doen
<OerHeks> met de ubuntu tool zelf, kan je instellen dat de overgebleven ruimte gebruikt word als opslag, maar of windows dat kan lezen, dacht het niet.
<OerHeks> unetbootin ?
<OerHeks> de stick moet fat16/32 zijn, dus ik vermoed dat het wel moet kunnen..
 * OerHeks heeft geen windows om te testen
<hansw> ik ook niet
<jpjacobs> hmmm 'k lees overal dat Windows op het gros van de USBsticks maar 1 parittie kan zien, eens proberen de bootpartitie laatst te zetten
<Cugel> Verschrikkelijk programma, Quassel. Ik ga terug naar Konversation.
<jpjacobs> Heb het gevonden! http://wiki.grml.org/doku.php?id=persistency#suggestion_for_a_partition_layout
<Quatroking> Hoi
<Quatroking> Ik probeer nu al een paar uur Ubuntu 11.04 x64 te instaleren via USB maar hij wil maar niet, hij blijft telkens hangen bij SYSLINUX en verder geeft hij niks
<Quatroking> Iemand een idee?
<hansw> je het geen 64 bits pc?
<Quatroking> hansw, zover ik weet is mijn Q9550 toch wel 64, draai op't moment Win7 Pro x64 er op
<OerHeks> heb je de iso gecontroleerd met md5sum ?
<Quatroking> Jup, zelfs al opnieuw gedownload
<Quatroking> Ik gebruik overigens de officiele utility die op de iso zelf staat
<OerHeks> je zou unetbootin onder windows kunnen proberen
<OerHeks> andere usb poort om te booten geprobeerd ?
<Quatroking> eens downloaden dan maar
<Quatroking> ja, probeerde net de hub op m'n G19 maar werkt ook niet
<Quatroking> en de poorten achteraan voeren ook niks uit
<hansw> Quatroking, als je syslinux ziet dan boot hij wel maar komt om een reden niet verder
<hansw> dus je zou een andere distro kunnen downloaden om te kijken of die wel boot
<hansw> als die ook niet boot dan een cd/dvd
<Quatroking> Knoppix boot wel perfect, gebruik ik al een tijdje als distro voor op school
<hansw> ok, dan is je pc iig goed
<Quatroking> cd/dvd kan niet echt, dan kan ik m'n hele pc gaan ombouwen, niet veel zin in :)
<hansw> eventueel kijken of je de 32 bits kunt starten?
<hansw> kan best een bug in ubuntu zitten
<Quatroking> doe ik dan zometeen, even rebooten of unetbootin wil
<Quatroking> tot zo!
<exalt> err ik heb het gevoel dat ubuntu 11.04 mijn laptop in een kachel veranderd
<OerHeks> ai ai
<Quatroking> Nope, geen succes
<hansw> exalt, dat ligt aan de kernel versie
<Quatroking> het unetbootin menu verschijnt, ik kies voor install/try without installing en ik krijg een knipperent streepje
<hansw> .35 enzo had wat problemen, binnenkort is dat voorbij
<Quatroking> en ja, verder dus niks
<Quatroking> zal eens de 32bit erop gooien
<exalt> Linux edlap 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<hansw> exalt, het is nog niet main stream
<exalt> hansw, heb .38
<OerHeks> ja de 38 zit erin
<OerHeks> met de power-issue
<OerHeks> hoor je je fan, exalt ?
<exalt> ja als een malle
<OerHeks> ow dat is goed
<OerHeks> standaard voluit als er geen control is
<OerHeks> :P
<exalt> er is wel controll
<hansw> exalt, het is begonnen in .35 ofzo, nu in .39 zit er meen ik een fix
<exalt> kan ik 39 al nemen ?
<Quatroking> Wubi laat niet toe dat Ubuntu op een andere partitie dan de hoofdpartitie wordt geinstaleerd, toch?
<exalt> heb ook het gevoel dat ubuntu 11.04 wat trager reageer
<exalt> t
<OerHeks> http://kernel.org/
<hansw> exalt, tuurlijk, zelf kernel downloaden en compilen
<exalt> hansw, moetie niet door ubuntu getweaked worden ?
<hansw> exalt, ik weet niet wat ubuntu met de kernel doet :-)
<hansw> http://www.heise.de/open/meldung/Neuere-Linux-Kernel-verschwenden-in-bestimmten-Situationen-Strom-1233374.html
<OerHeks> sauerkraut !
<hansw> ik was even op zoek naar de link :-)
<OerHeks> gewoon even afwachtten
<hansw> ja sorry, ik lees steeds meer duits
<OerHeks> geeft niks, ik draai KDE :P
<hansw> Kraut, DAS bier un Energie
<hansw> und
<OerHeks> ik ben nogsteeds opzoek naar een klein wit plat doosje. ( apple plankje)
<OerHeks> Tip: ga pas verhuizen, na een release.
<Quatroking> Nou, hij gaat lekker
<Quatroking> 32-bit weigert ook iets te doen
<Quatroking> is er geen mogenlijkheid om Ubuntu te instaleren vanuit een andere distro, bijv. Knoppix?
<OerHeks> vreemd, reset je bios eens ?
<Quatroking> Valt te proberen
<OerHeks> en dan alles nalopen, natuurlijk
<Quatroking> momentje
<OerHeks> sata - AHCI
<OerHeks> ACPI
<Quatroking> m'n sata staat zover ik weet op IDE of dergelijke
<OerHeks> ow
<OerHeks> dat is de langzame IDE modus, om xp zonder sata driver te draaien ..
<Quatroking> kan ik die makkelijk omgooien naar AHCI/ACPI zonder dat Win7 gaat zeuren?
<OerHeks> dat zou mogenlijk invloed kunnen hebben, ik had dan wel verwacht dat je usb live kon draaien
<OerHeks> nee
<Quatroking> ai
<OerHeks> acpi wissel betekend alles opnieuw installeren.
<Quatroking> Da's geen optie, ik heb een paar weken geleden nog alles opnieuw gedaan
<OerHeks> zit er een floppydrive in ? dan kan je sata controller driver laden bij herinstall xp ( als je dat nog zou willen)
<Quatroking> Ik draai Win7, nooit XP hierop gehad
<OerHeks> als je alleen win7 hebt, zou ik het zeker omzetten en herinstall uitvoeren
<Quatroking> en nee, geen floppy
<OerHeks> dan merk je gruwelijke performance verbetering
<OerHeks> red je data eerst natuurlijk !
<Quatroking> hm
<OerHeks> win7 erop, daarna zichzelf kleiner laten maken in schijfbeheer, en ubuntu ernaast
<Quatroking> wist zo'n switch de hele schijf?
<Quatroking> Ik draai trouwens 5 schijven waarvan eentje een SSD is
<OerHeks> die AHCI/IDE-modus wissel verstoord de indeling ja
<Quatroking> Dus ik kan ze ook niet 1 voor 1 omzetten
<hansw> het is voor mij 12 jaar geleden dat ik thuis windows draaide :-)
<OerHeks> 5 schijffen ?
<hansw> toen moest ik ook kleiner maken
<OerHeks> ai
<hansw> 40 MB vrijgemaakt voor linux
<Quatroking> Kolere, ik heb hier minstens 2TB aan data op staan, is niet zo snel te backuppen
<hansw> daar draaide zelfs X op :-)
<OerHeks> computerland 2 tb extern 69 euro
<hansw> idd
<Quatroking> student banksaldo 0 euro
<Quatroking> :(
<hansw> dan zijn het vast films die je wel weer opnieuw kunt downloaden
<Quatroking> m'n films staan op m'n torrentbox, dus dat valt nog mee
<OerHeks> woon je ver van haarlem ? ik heb hier een 2 tb nas staan, 92% leeg
<Quatroking> Hellevoet
<OerHeks> dat is ver fietsen :(
<Quatroking> naast spijkenisse
<hansw> of ver van Duitsland? heb ook nog wel 500 Gig vrij :-)
<Quatroking> Ja, houd wel van een rondje maar ik heb ook m'n limieten ;)
<OerHeks> mja zou toevallig geweest zijn dan
<OerHeks> dan nog, 2 tb over gigabit duurt ook een paar uurtjes
<Quatroking> Ik zal eens kijken of 1 van m'n klasgenoten nog eentje heb liggen; zit toch in de ICT
<Quatroking> desnoods leen ik wat uit het hardwarelokaal
<hansw> je hebt echt 2 Tb belangrijke data?
<Quatroking> Zal nog eens doorheen kijken
<hansw> zet het allemaal in een iso met een wachtwoord en noem het maxima_doet_het_met_de_buurman.avi, na een dag kun je overal je backup downloaden
<Quatroking> haha
<hansw> mits je upload hoog is
<Quatroking> 1Megabit, lang leve traditioneel nederlands internet
<Quatroking> adverteren met 20Mbit download, uiteindelijk niet hoger dan 12Mbit in de hele stad :')
<Quatroking> momentje, zo terug
<hansw> even allemaal ons mond houden tot hij terug is
<OerHeks> de grap is, welke service levert jou 12 mbit of hoger ?
<OerHeks> oeps
<OerHeks> mea culpa
<hansw> idd
<hansw> 1602 of 2286 files downloaded
<OerHeks> ik 'had' er maar 1730
<hansw> heb er nogal veel opstaan geloof ik
<OerHeks> ik moet denk ik geld uitgeven voor een betere videokaart.
<RawChid> Mn PC is afgeslagen (waarschijnlijk oververhit) en er gebeurt nu niets als ik de aanknop indruk. Iemand een idee wat het kan zijn?
<hansw> RawChid, hmmm
<OerHeks> koeling processor
<hansw> RawChid, je was films aan het renderen?
<OerHeks> even laten koelen, en dan zien of de voeding aan wil slaan
<Quatroking> Jup, staat toch echt op IDE ingesteld
<Quatroking> da's balen
<OerHeks> geen stof te zien ??
<RawChid> hansw, 3d spel. Hij was flink aan 't toeren voor ie uitsloeg. Hoorde het te laat om het spel nog af te sluiten
<OerHeks> nu, positief is, Quatroking , dat je enorme prestatie winst zult hebben. helaas geld dit voor alle schijffen die je met dat systeem hebt geformatteerd
<RawChid> OerHeks, is al een uur geleden nu
<hansw> RawChid, stof eruit, afkoelen en weer proberen. Zorg dat je een .32 kernel of echt heel nieuw gebruikt
<hansw> en veel koeling
<RawChid> Er gebeurt helemaal niets als ik de knop indruk
<RawChid> Als ie te heet is gaat ie volgens mij heel ff aan, en slaat dan direct uit.
<hansw> of kijk of je diodes ziet die bol staan
<RawChid> Hij lijkt alsof de knop niet meer werkt. Misschien is het de voeding?
<Quatroking> Als ik het dan op AHCI zou draaien, en later nog eens een schijf erbij zou stoppen die bij iemand anders is gebruikt onder IDE modus, zou die drive dan gewoon meteen werken incl data?
<RawChid> Wat zijn mn diodes?
<hansw> RawChid, laat maar, breng het naar een winkel
<RawChid> Daar was ik al bang voor. Misschien een vermoeden?
<hansw> RawChid, ik ga niet op vrijdag avond laat uitleggen hoe, dat is iets dat ik vermoedelijk fout vertel, laat er iemand die er verstand van heeft even naar kijken, probeer een nerd shop te vinden, geen dixons ofzo
<hoekje> hallo iedereen
<hoekje> een goede avond
<RawChid> hansw, zo'n shop heb ik wel om de hoek ;)
<hansw> ik heb gelukkig een collega die ik er naar kan laten kijken
<hansw> RawChid, oef, handig
<RawChid> Maar vroeg me af of de voeding misschien stuk is
<hansw> duw er een andere in, dat weet je het :-)
<hansw> of ga hem doormeten
<Quatroking> OerHeks, ik zit effe te browsen ik kom alleen maar verhalen tegen over Win7 en Vista die hun AHCI driver niet meeinstaleren, iets wat je na installatie kan activeren via een registertweak
<Quatroking> niks over hele schijven die meteen leegvliegen
<hansw> ik heb zelf maar 2 weken actief dualboot gebruikt. daarna had ik zoiets van, wat doe ik nog met os foobar?
<hansw> dus had ik alleen nog maar linux
<OerHeks> ik weet niet beter, of die wissel is niet met software om te zetten o.i.d.
<hansw> hmmm, europa gaat slapen, het gaat sneller nu
<hansw> jeee, ik heb gewoon bijna 100 connecties met snow.nl
<hansw> dat is best ziek
<JanC> Quatroking: normaal is IDE/AHCI switchen in de BIOS geen probleem, behalve voor Windows omdat dat de hardware niet detecteert bij elke boot en/of standaard niet beide drivers installeert
<Quatroking> In hoeverre heeft het effect op bestaande data?
<JanC> als het goed is geen
<Quatroking> Heb ik nog niks van kunnen vinden, alleen maar posts over hoe ik AHCI drivers op win7 gooi
<Quatroking> Dan denk ik dat ik de poging waag, maak ik snel een image voor de zekerheid
<JanC> op WinXP was het nog veel meer een probleem, daar zitten standaard niet eens AHCI-drivers in, op de originele installatie-CD  ;)
<JanC> vandaar dat sommige PCs standaard op IDE-emulatie staan, ook al is dat veel trager
<JanC> Quatroking: hoe dan ook, in het ergste geval boot die niet meer en zet je het terug hé  ;)
<Quatroking> Google is er vroeg bij :)
<hansw> JanC, je gaat er van uit dat iedereen een backup heeft? :-) hoe naief :-)
<JanC> hansw: als dat een andere indeling zou gebruiken kan je niet booten, gewoon die switch terugzetten in de BIOS lost dat dan op
<hansw> dat geloof ik graag :-)
<JanC> maar het zou gewoon moeten werken, zeker onder linux  :P
<hansw> ik geloof dat ik morgen eerst banshee delete en dan rythmbox installeer
<hansw> gewoon omdat het geen c# is :-)
<JanC> ik ga ook weer rhythmbox gebruiken, maar eerder omdat banshee onbruikbaar is  :-/
<hansw> dat was het altijd al :-)
<JanC> nu ja, rhythmbox en andere
<JanC> hansw: vroeger was het gewoon traag, nu gebruikt het > 4 GiB RAM
<JanC> en da's een beetje "van de zotte"
<hansw> JanC, ik probeer devvers al te laten inzien dat het brak is, ze snappen het niet
<JanC> dat heeft overigens niks met C# te maken op zich
<hansw> min of meer wel, die zou dat mogen afvangen
<hansw> maar vaak de devvers zelf ja
#ubuntu-nl 2011-04-30
<Quatroking> Mooooooi
<Quatroking> dat was dus een heleboel gepijns over niks :)
<Quatroking> Heb AHCI geactiveerd en win7 erop aangepast, draait als een zonnetje
<OerHeks> ow zonder problemen ?
<Quatroking> al m'n data is nog intact en alles boot perfect
<Quatroking> zometeen de usbstick dus proberen
<OerHeks> dan is dat een nieuwe bios, ben dat nog nooit tegengekomen.
<Quatroking> Asus P5Q Deluxe moederbord
<Quatroking> weet de bios niet uit m'n hoofd maar zit behoorlijk wat features in
<OerHeks> nice
<OerHeks> en nu, pakt ubuntu wel ?
<Quatroking> ga ik zo proberen
<Quatroking> haha, SSD scoort nu 7.5 in de experience index ipv 7.0
<Quatroking> is m'n quadcore cpu potdorie laagste in het lijstje
<JanC> OerHeks: ik heb dat vaak aangepast en nooit problemen gehad  ;)
<Quatroking> Firefox opent in ieder geval nu wel sneller
<Quatroking> hoppa, winamp ook
<Quatroking> mooie suggestie, dat AHCI :)
<hansw> winamp?
<hansw> een windows turbo ding?
<OerHeks> winamp, dat ken ik vanaf mijn begin periode met pc's
<Quatroking> ik gebruikte eerst VLC voor m'n muziek, maar na zo'n 3000 nummers ging de mediabibliotheek haperen
<JanC> hansw: XMMS voor Windows
<OerHeks> ten tijde van de 4x branders zeg maar.
<hansw> ah
<Quatroking> onthield hij telkens nog maar de held, dus ja
<JanC> (of was het nu andersom? ;) )
<hansw> xmms is kut
<Quatroking> het werkt en is gratis, voor video gebruik ik toch vlc
<hansw> ja stel je voor, betalen voor software :-)
<Quatroking> heb in tijden geen software meer gekocht op games na
<Quatroking> zelfs m'n windows installaties kosten mij niks, school betaald toch wel
<Quatroking> nu dan eens de USB proberen
<Quatroking> op hoop van zegen, vingers gekruist, etc. etc.
<Quatroking> unetbootin of de usb-create utility op de iso zelf gebruiken?
<OerHeks> pak eerst je oude.
<OerHeks> zal wel niks mis mee zijn, hoop ik nu
<Quatroking> :(
<Quatroking> unetbootin van x86 wil niet
<Quatroking> Is het mogelijk om Ubuntu te instaleren vanuit een andere distro? M'n knoppix stickie draait gewoon
<Quatroking> probeer ondertussen nog even een Universal USB Installer stick
<hansw> is een cd geen optie? :-)
<Quatroking> niet echt, m'n kast zit op het moment propvol
<hansw> dan trek je er wat uit, tijdens een boot heb je er toch niets aan
<Quatroking> alhoewel ik misschien tijdelijk 1 van de schijven kan verwisselen voor de optische drive, moet ik eens naar kijken
<hansw> een cd schijf?
<Quatroking> hdd
<Quatroking> heb er 4 plus 1 ssd inzitten
<hansw> is een cd geen optie? :-)
<Quatroking> daarom, zometeen eens kijken of ik 1 van de schijven tijdelijk kan vervangen voor een dvddrive
<Quatroking> als UUSBI ook niet wil lukken
<Quatroking> :(
<Quatroking> UUSBI doet ook niks. Ik gooi morgen wel een optische drive erin, probeer ik dat.
 * hansw ziet ubuntu 11.04 vooral perl gebruiken :-)
<hansw> jelmer, ik mag jouw slaan als ik niet terugkan naar 10.10 ? :-)
<jelmer> euhm.. :)
<hansw> :-)
<jelmer> hansw: waarom zou je ooit terug willen als je 11.04 hebt geprobeerd ? :-P
<hansw> jelmer, geen idee, dat moet ik nog ervaren
<hansw> nog 6 uur installeren op mijn eee
<hansw> dat is al een reden om het niet te willen :-)
<jelmer> whoa, 6 uur ?
<hansw> jups
<MrChrisDruif> Lubuntu misschien beter voor je eee hansw?
<jelmer> hansw: da's voor het downloaden of het installeren?
<hansw> volgens de ubuntu interface
<jelmer> ik begreep wel dat de mirrors het erg zwaar hebben momenteel
<hansw> jelmer, downloads zijn al binnen
<hansw> ow, nog 5 uur
<hansw> MrChrisDruif, ik draai hier 1080p mkv in een venster of fullscreen terwijl firefox tig zware sites afgaat
<hansw> hooguit io is een probleem bij het upgraden
<hansw> goed, aanlaten en lekker slapen
<hansw> mzzl
<jelmer> truzzu!
<TinyG> hey
<TinyG> iemand zin om een noob te helpen
<TinyG> ?
<trijntje> jahoor, vertel
<TinyG> ik heb gister 11.04 geinstalleerd voor het eerst naast XP en nu wil zowel Xp als ubuntu niet meer starten.
<TinyG> ubuntu wil enkel tot voorbij het uitkiezen welke OS en dan tot de achtergrond maar daar kan ik niets doen.
<TinyG> en Xp voorbij het os kies scherm naar een knipperend zwartstreepje links boven
<TinyG> zegt dit je iets
<lg188> oh 11.4 is uit man ik loop achter op ubuntu
<lg188> is die nieuwe interface er bij ?
<TinyG> iemand een idee ?
<leoquant> unity ja
<trijntje> dat is raar, dus zowel ubuntu als xp werken niet meer TinyG ?
<TinyG> jep
<TinyG> d8 eerst van als eht niet werkt haal ik het er wel af. maar heb geen idee hoe als ik niet in Xp kan
<trijntje> emm, heb je volledig geinstalleerd of mbv wubi?
<TinyG> ik denk volledig. ik heb gezegd dat alles er op moest inclusief media dingen en downloaden van packadges
<l260> heey
<trijntje> TinyG, nee ik bedoel of je vanuit windows ubuntu hebt geinstalleerd
<TinyG> nope op dvd gezet en daarna geinstalleerd
<trijntje> dus windows opgestart, ubuntu cd er in en dan binnen windows geinstalleerd, of vanaf de dvd opgestart en dan naast windows geinstalleerd
<TinyG> naast door van dvd te zijn opgestart
<trijntje> TinyG, je kan sowieso gewoon xp terugkrijgen door de bootloader van xp opnieuw te installeren, dat kan via de live cd
<l260> ik heb gnome shell geinstaleerd maar nu wou ik terug naar unity maar heb het geinstaleerd en nu kan die op de 1 of andere vage reden unity niet laden
<TinyG> had eerst demo geprobeerd maar dat deed hij ook niet.. kun je dat een keer uitleggen met live cd?
<trijntje> TinyG, werkte de live cd niet?
<TinyG> nee weet niet wat dat is live cd?
<TinyG> sorry voor het ongemak.:S
<l260> geeft nie
<trijntje> gewoon de dvd waar ubuntu op staat, je kan die gebruiken om ubuntu op je pc uit te testen zonder te installeren
<TinyG> dat weet ik maar als ik de 'demo' dus dat testen wil proberen loopt hij ook vast
<l260> hoe kan ik van gnome shell terug naar unity
<TinyG> ik probeer het nu nog eens met m'n andere dvd speler
<trijntje> TinyG, dan kan het zijn dat er iets mis is met de cd/dvd, of dat ubuntu niet met jouw hardware om kan gaan
<TinyG> hoe kan ik dat checken
<TinyG> dat laatste
<trijntje> als je tijdens het opstarten van cd de linker shift ingedrukt houdt krijg je als het goed is een menu waar je kan kiezen om de dvd op fouten te controleren
<jemark> goeie koninginnedag allemaal :)
<TinyG> zelfde
<TinyG>  dan even.
<TinyG> even proberen zo..
<TinyG> heb nu geprobeerd van de dvd op te starten, en dan try ubuntu gedaan. krijg dan heel kort een zwart scherm met daarin een hoop info maar kan die niet lang genoeg zien
<TinyG> ben er nu in ik kan instal ubunu zien en examples, maar links in beeld is er een zwarte balk met paars rood en groende pixels strepen
<trijntje> TinyG, het duurt altijd even om vanaf cd op te starten, cd's zijn traag
<TinyG> k
<trijntje> TinyG, dan werkt unity, de nieuwe interface, niet goed. Maar dat is geen reden waarom je niet op zou kunnen starten
<trijntje> heb je een nieuwe pc/video kaart?
<TinyG> ik heb een oude pc AMd althlon xp 3200 2GB ram ddr1 hd 3850 d8 ik
<trijntje> maar je zit nu dus wel in de live omgeving? Want dan zou het ook na installatie moeten werken
<TinyG> jep.. denk het wel..
<TinyG> ik kan dingen aanklikken en hoop het nu te openen.
<trijntje> dan zou ik nu opnieuw opstarten, tijdens het opstarten van de dvd een toets ingedrukt houden en dan de dvd op fouten controleren
<TinyG> maakt niet uit welke toets
<trijntje> nee
<TinyG> ik ga nu de dvd testen..
<glda19> jo
<TinyG> check van de dvd is finished no errors found.. wat nu?
<trijntje> hey glda19
<trijntje> kan je nu zonder de dvd herstarten, en dan in het menu waar je tussen ubuntu en windows etc kunt kiezen op e drukken?
<TinyG> oke check op e geduwd
<trijntje> zit je nu in een ander venster?
<TinyG> ja. iets van GNU GEUB version 1.99 in het kaders staat setparams
<trijntje> dan moet je "splash verbose" weghalen en in plaats daarvan "acpi=off verbose" intypen?
<trijntje> een van die regels eindigt als het goed is met 'splash verbose'
<glda19> iemand al met pkcs11 en pkcs15 gewerkt
<TinyG> en als dat niet zo is?
<trijntje> dat is raar, wat zie je dan wel?
<TinyG> rij 1: setparams 'microsoft windows xp prof (on /dev/sdal1)'
<TinyG> rij2 leeg
<TinyG> rij3 insmod part_msdos
<TinyG> rij 4 : insmod ntsf
<TinyG> rij5
<TinyG> set root='dev/sda,msdos1'
<TinyG> rij 6 search --no-floppy--fs-uuid --set-=root 58a4bbeba enz
<TinyG> rij 7: drive map -s (hd0) ${root}
<TinyG> rij 8 chainloader +1
<TinyG> dat is alles
<trijntje> wat vreemd.. Nu ben ik even in de war
<TinyG> ik ook:d
<trijntje> ow ik weet het al, je stond op het item voor windows toen je op e drukte, je moet eerst op de entry voor ubuntu gaan staan ;)
<trijntje> dus op esc drukken en dan de eerste regel voor ubuntu selecteren, en dan op e drukken
<trijntje> en dan "quit splash" vervangen door "acpi=off verbose"
<TinyG> oke dat zie ik nu.. achter quiet splash staat ook nog vt.handoff=7 dat laten staan?
<trijntje> ja
<trijntje> gok ik, ik weet niet wat dat is ;)
<TinyG> http://askubuntu.com/questions/32999/what-is-vt-handoff-7-parameter-in-grub-cfg
<TinyG> hier staat iets
<glda19> waar over gaat het hier
<trijntje> oja, haal dan maar weg TinyG, we willen zo goed mogelijk zien wat er fout gaat
<TinyG> oke ready te restart door f10 in te drukken of nog iets
<JeroenD07> goedemorgen
<JeroenD07> ik ben aan het proberen om Natty te instaleren danwel te proberen via USB stick, maar ben er achter dat de usbcreator een bug heeft
<TinyG> iets met automatic crash report failde bij het opstarten
<JeroenD07> nee unknown keyword in config file
<TinyG> <trijntje>ik ben nu terug in ubuntu en zie wederom links een zwart vlak met die groene en paarse strepen
<trijntje> TinyG, ok, maar je ben nu wel in ubuntu? Dus niet vanaf de dvd?
<trijntje> dan zou ik afmelden, opnieuw je naam intikken/aanmeldnaam aanklikken en dan onderin 'ubuntu klassiek' selecteren
<TinyG> ja ben erin zonder cd maar heb wel nogsteeds dat ik niets zie en soms springt mijn scherm op hele vreemd beelden.. en heb nogaltijd die balk. voor de rest zie ik alleen de achtergrond..
<TinyG> oke krijg ineens inlog scherm
<TinyG> moment
<JeroenD07> heeft iemand een tip voor een usb creator?
<trijntje> TinyG, kies voor je je wachtwoord invult onderaan klassiek!
<JeroenD07> die in de repo is bugged
<trijntje> JeroenD07, usbcreator doet soms raar ja
<TinyG> waar kan ik klassiek kiezen?
<trijntje> TinyG, je account aanklikken, en dan onderaan in het scherm
<JeroenD07> trijntje: heb je een tip voor een alternatief?
<trijntje> JeroenD07, ik heb welns iets anders dan usbcreator gebruik, ik probeer het nu te vinden
<JeroenD07> ok
<JeroenD07> :)
<trijntje> JeroenD07, UNetbootin
<TinyG182> hey sorry ben ik weer
<TinyG182> ik ben nu aangemeld maar hoe kan ik nu naar klassieke modus?
<JeroenD07> trijntje: hmm ff kijken
<TinyG182> denk dat het probleem hem zit in de grafics
<JeroenD07> @trijntje ik zit al in ubuntu :)
<JeroenD07> unbootin is een exe
<TinyG182> ik probeer nu een ander theme
<TinyG182> o sorry trijntje wist niet dat je al met een ander bezig was..
<TinyG182> ik w8 wel even
<JeroenD07> oops heb het al zit in de repo's
<JeroenD07> ik ga proberen thanks ~!
<glda19> wie heeft er al opensc gebruikt
<trijntje> TinyG182, je moet voordat je aanmeld kiezen om naar klassieke modus te gaan
<trijntje> het is een beetje onhandig, maar je meot dus je account aanklikken, en dan pas kan je onderin klassieke modus kiezen
<TinyG182> ik probeer er nu terug in te komen.. viel net ineens uit..
<TinyG182> wat als het niet lukt en ik ubuntu wil verwijderen? hoe doen we dat?
<TinyG182> ik krijg namelijk geen taakbalk of niks in ubuntu dus kan ook niet voor klassieke weergave gaan..
<TinyG182> is er geen toetsen combinatie die dat doet?
<trijntje> TinyG182, nee, voor het aanmelden moet je dat selecteren
<TinyG182> wat als dat niet lukt..
<TinyG182>  ==trijntje hoe verwijder ik ubuntu en krijg ik xp weer werkend als ik er niet in kom
<trijntje> TinyG182, je moet dan de bootloader van windows opnieuw installeren
<trijntje> kan je wel programma's etc openen op de live cd?
<TinyG182> zelden.. duurt uren
<trijntje> TinyG182, kan je ctrl+alt+f1 doen en dan aan melden met root, leeg wachtwoord
<TinyG182> krijg nu iets..
<TinyG182> GPU lockup cp stall
<TinyG182> wat nu?
<trijntje> kan je niet aanmelden?
<Solak> mogge
<TinyG182> nope
<TinyG182> neem aan dat achter login: root komt en password leeg
<TinyG182> dan lukt het niet
<trijntje> password leeg als in geen wachtwoord ;)
<TinyG182> jep
<trijntje> en dat is wel de live omgeving?
<TinyG182> nee op de hdd
<trijntje> ow ok
<trijntje> dan moet je met je standaard loginnaam en wachtwoord aanmelden
<TinyG182> bij password komt niks te staan als ik er iets invul.. is dat normaal'
<TinyG182> oke in gelogd..
<TinyG182> krijg nu 3 packages can be updated.
<TinyG182> 3 updates are securety updates
<TinyG182> wat nu?
<trijntje> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<trijntje> en daarna
<trijntje> sudo update-grub
<trijntje> http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/ms-sys/ms-sys%20stable/2.2.1/ms-sys-2.2.1.tar.gz?r=&ts=1304157014&use_mirror=netcologne
<trijntje> als je dat onderste download en met een usbstick op de pc kan zetten kan je daarmee windows herstellen
<TinyG182> hij is nu aan het update
<TinyG182> moet ik dat opstarten van usb?
<trijntje> nee, gewoon in de pc doen en het zip bestand kopieren
<trijntje> het is nogal gedoe om dat via de terminal te downloaden
<trijntje> of je kan in de terminal
<trijntje> wget http://bit.ly/m7vFQb
<trijntje> uitvoeren, ik denk dta dat ook werkt
<trijntje> ja, dat is het makkelijkste
<TinyG182> even stap voor stap..
<TinyG182> zit nu op mijn laptop met dat bestand..'
<trijntje> m7vFQb heet het toch?
<TinyG182> heeft wat?
<trijntje> ok, vanaf het begin wat je nu op de stukke pc moet doen:
<TinyG182> oke
<trijntje> wget http://bit.ly/m7vFQb
<trijntje> cp m7vFQb ms-sys.tar.gz
<trijntje> tar -xzvf ms-sys.tar.gz
<trijntje> sudo apt-get install build-essential gettext
<trijntje> cd ms-sys
<trijntje> make
<trijntje> sudo make install
<trijntje> welke windows heb je trouwens?
<TinyG182> windows xp professional
<TinyG182> sp3
<trijntje> ok, dan is de laatste stap:
<trijntje> ms-sys -m /dev/sda
<trijntje> zeg het maar als er ergens iets foutgaat
<TinyG182> bij sudo apy-get install buitld.... krijg ik de melding unable to locate package build-essentail
<trijntje> build-essential moet het zijn (je kan me <tab> namen aanvullen)
<trijntje> dus als je sudo apt-get install build-es<tab> doet vult de pc het voor je aan
<TinyG182> achter essential moet toch ook nog gettext
<TinyG182> ?
<trijntje> ja, dat is een ander programma dat je nodig hebt
<TinyG182> zonder gettext zegt hij build-essential is already newest version
<trijntje_netbook> TinyG182, na make install moeten we nog even iets controleren
<trijntje_netbook> ja dat kan, als je die pakketten al hebt zegt i dat, dan is het goed
<TinyG182> k
<TinyG182> ik ga nu verder met cd ms-sys
<trijntje_netbook> mss heet die map net iets anders, aar je kan gewoon weer <tab> gebruiken
<TinyG182> cd ms-sys-2.2.1/ bijvoorbeeld?
<trijntje_netbook> ja
<TinyG182> heb nu make command gedaan
<trijntje_netbook> die zegt heel veel, maar als er niet ergens error op het einde staat is het goed gegaan
<TinyG182> trijntje_netbook de volgende ook
<TinyG182> en nu ms-sys -m /dev/sda
<TinyG182> toch?
<trijntje> wacht nog heel eventjes daarmee
<TinyG182> k
<trijntje> sudo fdisk -l
<tromp2> Heeft er iemand ervaring met het door ouderen gebruiken van Ubuntu?
<trijntje> TinyG182, als het goed is krijg je dan een lijstje met /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2 etc, klopt dat?
<tromp2> Ik krijg de indruk dat concepten als een 'bestandssysteem' en 'dat bestand staat op een andere schijf in het netwerk' niet aankomen.
<TinyG182> nope ik krijg iets van options voor grote  iets met number of heas en sectors per track
<tromp2> Hetzelfde met dingen als 'aankoppelpunten'.
<TinyG182> er staat wel list partitions table
<trijntje> TinyG182, heb je wel -l (min L) gedaan?
<trijntje> tromp2, maar moeten gebruikers datsoort dingen echt weten?
<TinyG182> jep.. a er staat invalid option -- -1
<tromp2> trijntje: wel als hun document op een andere computer staat.
<trijntje> TinyG182, sudo fdisk -L, maar dan met kleine letter l
<tromp2> trijntje: of ze hun document 'niet kunnen vinden'.
<TinyG182> jep got it
<TinyG182> krijg nu idd die lijst
<tromp2> trijntje: het zou mooi zijn als er een geintegreerde zoekmachine was, maar dan zouden ze weer in paniek raken als die niet werkt.
<trijntje> TinyG182, met/dev/sda, niet /dev/sdb ofzo?
<tromp2> Er is wel zo'n index service, maar ik denk niet dat dat zou helpen.
<trijntje> tromp2, het makkelijkste lijkt me gewoon dingen goed opbergen in mappen,  niet alles in persoonlijke map of Documenten dumpen
<TinyG182> met dev/sda1  tot dev/sda6
<trijntje> TinyG182, ok, mooi
<trijntje> sudo ms-sys -m /dev/sda, en dan kan je opnieuw opstarten
<tromp2> trijntje: ik zit erover te denken om de homedir maar op een windows bestandssysteem neer te zetten, zodat er in ieder geval op een machine geen probleem is met 'waar staan mijn bestanden'.
<glda19> wie heeft er al pkcs11 en pkcs15 gebruikt
<tromp2> trijntje: maar het kan zijn dat daar ook weer incompatibiliteit in bepaalde randgevallen zit.
<trijntje> tromp2, tja, in windows staan bestanden ook overal en nergens, dat zou niet helpen
<TinyG182> windows 2000/xp/2003 master boor record succesfully written to /dev/sdq
<trijntje> TinyG182, ik moet er vandoor, ik hoop dat je nu weer terug kan in windows
<TinyG182> dus ik kan nu restarten.. gewoon door power/ reset knopt
<TinyG182> of met een command
<TinyG182> ?
<trijntje> TinyG182, dan kan je herstarten en zou het weer moeten werken. Je moet dan alleen nog de partities van ubuntu vanuit windows verwijderen
<trijntje> sudo shutdown -r now
<tromp2> sudo reboot
<TinyG182> IIG supper bedankt!!!!!!!!!!
<glda19> TinyG182, wat is uw probleem
<tromp2> Ik snap ook niet helemaal waarom iemand van Ubuntu af zou willen.
<TinyG182> doe het alleen omdat eht niet werkt
<tromp2> TinyG182: wat werkt er dan niet?
<TinyG182> alles..
<tromp2> TinyG182: ik heb nl. nog nooit gehad dat het niet werkt.
<glda19> wat is uw probleem TinyG182
<trijntje> TinyG182, ik hoop dat je nu xp weer terug hebt, anders ben ik hier vanavond ofzo wel weer
<trijntje> doei!
<tromp2> Maar misschien geef ik iets minder snel op.
<TinyG182> ik had naast xp ubuntu geinstalleerd
<glda19> wie heeft al met opensc gewerkt
<tromp2> TinyG182: hoe?
<glda19> en TinyG182
<tromp2> glda19: hoezo?
<TinyG182> na de installatie kreeg wel ubuntu opgestart maar dan lukte het niet om iets te openen alleen zwarte balken met pixel strepen in groen en blauw
<tromp2> TinyG182: heb je een andere computer?
<TinyG182> ja
<tromp2> TinyG182: (verbonden in een netwerk)
<TinyG182> ja
<tromp2> TinyG182: je kunt in single user mode opstarten.
<TinyG182> hoe ben nerd
<tromp2> TinyG182: of in ieder geval alles behalve X.
<tromp2> TinyG182: hoe ben nerd is geen Nederlands.
<TinyG182> daar snap ik niks van..
<TinyG182> wat trijntje trouwens heeft gedaan werkt ook niet.. nu kom ik niet meer voorbij boot
<tromp2> TinyG182: zoek anders maar iemand op die wel iets van computers snapt.
<tromp2> Het probleem zit zeer waarschijnlijk in je grafische kaart/drivers.
<TinyG182> ik snap wel iets maar programmeren is niet echt iets voor mij
<TinyG182> dat denk ik ook idd
<tromp2> Dit is geen programmeren.
<glda19> TinyG182,  even prive
<TinyG182> oke
<tromp2> TinyG182: werkte de LiveCD wel?
<TinyG182> ja
<TinyG182> getest op fouten geen fouten gevonden..
<TinyG182> maar de demo werkt net zo slecht als op de hdd
<tromp2> TinyG182: nee, ik bedoel of je de volledige grafische omgeving kon zien.
<TinyG182> geen beeld en dergelijke
<TinyG182> nee geen omgeving
<tromp2> TinyG182: wat voor computer is het eigenlijk?
<TinyG182> een amd althon xp 3200 single core dus..
<TinyG182> 2.2 ghz ofzo
<TinyG182> 2gb ram ddr1
<tromp2> En wat voor grafische kaart?
<TinyG182> gpu: hd 3850agp
<tromp2> Welke drivers gebruik je?
<tromp2> De open-source drivers of de closed source drivers?
<TinyG182> op de xp gewoon de normale
<TinyG182> maar op ubuntu ben ik nog niet zo vergekomen om drvers te installere
<tromp2> We hebben het hier niet over Windows.
<tromp2> Er worden altijd drivers geladen.
<tromp2> Ik weet eigenlijk niet wat er standaard is op Ubuntu.
<tromp2> TinyG182: heb je het al volledig verwijderd?
<tromp2> TinyG182: (d.w.z. Ubuntu)
<TinyG182> nee want ik kan niet in windows om de partitie te verwijderen
<tromp2> TinyG182: gebruik je GRUB?
<TinyG182> nee nu kom ik niet meer in grub daarvoor stopt hij al..
<TinyG182> daarvoor gebruikte ik het wel
<tromp2> TinyG182: daarvoor stopt hij al?
<tromp2> TinyG182: er zit alleen een BIOS voor GRUB.
<TinyG182> juist
<tromp2> TinyG182: dan is je computer kapot.
<TinyG182> ik zit aan het einde van de bios
<tromp2> TinyG182: waarschijnlijk zegt je machine wel iets.
<TinyG182> wget http://bit.ly/m7vFQb [12:02] <trijntje> cp m7vFQb ms-sys.tar.gz [12:02] <trijntje> tar -xzvf ms-sys.tar.gz [12:03] <trijntje> sudo apt-get install build-essential gettext [12:03] <trijntje> cd ms-sys [12:03] <trijntje> make [12:03] <trijntje> sudo make install
<TinyG182> zegt dit je iets dat is wat trijntje met mij gedaan heeft
<TinyG182> hij wilde xp terug laten starten
<tromp2> TinyG182: dat klinkt als een nogal ingewikkelde oplossing.
<tromp2> Ik geloof best dat het werkt, maar ik zou het nooit zo doen.
<tromp2> TinyG182: heb je niemand in je omgeving die je kan helpen?
<TinyG182> ben bang van niet
<tromp2> TinyG182: dan zul je toch echt beter je probleem moeten omschrijven.
<tromp2> TinyG182: schrijf bijv. op wat je computer precies zegt, of maak een foto/video.
<TinyG182> hij zegt nu niks.. geen errors niks hij stop gewoon waar hij normaal begint met xp laden
<tromp2> TinyG182: ik zou zeggen, installeer Ubuntu maar lekker opnieuw en documenteer elke fout die je ziet heel precies. Dan stuur je dat op na de ontwikkelaars en dan wordt het vanzelf opgelost.
<tromp2> TinyG182: dan krijg je Windows ook automatisch terug.
<tromp2> (tenzij trijntje dingen heeft gesloopt)
<tromp2> TinyG182: de commando's die je hebt laten zien doen helemaal niets.
<tromp2> TinyG182: (althans die te maken hebben met Windows)
<glda19> tromp2, doe zo dwaas niet man
<tromp2> glda19: ik weet waar ik het over heb.
<tromp2> glda19: jij niet, zo te zien.
<TinyG182> ms-sys -m /dev/sda
<tromp2> Dat commando stond er niet.
<tromp2> Als TinyG182 mij niet kan vertellen wat er is gebeurd, is dat niet mijn fout.
<tromp2> TinyG182: en welk besturingssysteem heb je daar staan?
<tromp2> "Windows" bestaat niet.
<TinyG182> xp prof sp3
<tromp2> TinyG182: hoeveel harde schijven heb je?
<TinyG182> in die pc 2
<TinyG182> hoe open je een terminal scherm in ubuntu?
<tromp2> TinyG182: heb je gecontroleerd dat de Windows boot partitie /dev/sda is?
<TinyG182> nope volgens mij is dat /dev/sda1
<tromp2> TinyG182: ok, dan is /dev/sda ook goed.
<tromp2> TinyG182: dan zou het in theorie zo moeten zijn dat Windows nu inderdaad boot.
<tromp2> TinyG182: dus, het zou kunnen zijn dat ms-sys gewoon niet werkt.
<tromp2> Nogmaals, ik zou het nooit zo doen.
<TinyG182> maar  voor dat ik ubuntu installerde werkte het wel..
<TinyG182> is er een mogelijkheid om xp terug te laten booten.
<MonkeyDust> lukt het niet met ubuntu?
<TinyG182> nope
<MonkeyDust> de eerste keer dat je het gebruikt?
<TinyG182> ik boot nu niet verder dan bios geen grub
<TinyG182> ja idd
<TinyG182> ten minste deze versie
<TinyG182> op deze pc
<MonkeyDust> was je hier gisteren ook al, onder een andere naam?
<TinyG182> 10.04 heb ik ook gedraait op een andere
<TinyG182> nope
<TinyG182> ik had eerst xp, daarna ubuntu ernaast, instal ging prima. maar bij het heropstarten bleek ik geen goed beeld te krijgen zwarte balk links geen balk boven of onder.
<MonkeyDust> laptop of desktop?
<TinyG182> waarschijnlijk als gevolg van bad driver voor mijn hd 3850 agp
<TinyG182> desktop oude
<MonkeyDust> ah unity werkt niet?
<TinyG182> single core amd 2.2ghz
<MonkeyDust> kun je opstarten in gnome?
<TinyG182>  2GB ddr1
<TinyG182> ik kan enkel opstarten met de live cd
<TinyG182> tenminste dat laad hij nog in maar als ik op try click krijg ik enkel weer de achtergrond met die zwarte balk en that's it
<MonkeyDust> klinkt als een slechte cd
<TinyG182> nope al gecheckd
<TinyG182> 0 errors
<MonkeyDust>  cd al op een andere pc geprobeerd?
<TinyG182> sorry man moet gaan..
<TinyG182> maandag ben ik er weer
<MonkeyDust> probeer een andere pc en een andere cd, opnieuw branden dus
<JeroenD> goede middag
<JeroenD> ben nog steeds bezig om te kijken of ik 11.4 kan draaien
<JeroenD> geen succes tot dusver
<fujisano> Hallo, ik heb een probleem met de upgrade van 10.10 naar 11.04
<fujisano> mijn muis werkt niet meer bij het loginscherm
<fujisano> Hoe kan ik dit verhelpen
<fujisano> en ik krijg allemaal rare meldingen ook maar het gaat te snel om ze te lezen
<fujisano> tijdens het booten
<fujisano> ik wacht wel totdat iemand mij kan helpen alvast bedankt
<JeroenD> goedemiddag
<fujisano> ttl-
<fujisano> http://www.dumpert.nl/mediabase/1461811/56853ecb/mei_li_vos_signeert_haar_boek.html JeroenD goede middag ;O
<glda19> hi
<MuadDibber> Hmm. Iemand hier die kan helpen?
<MuadDibber> Ubuntu heeft net geüpdatet naar 11.04
<MuadDibber> Maar na restweg blijft scherm zwart. Wat ik ook kies in grub
<MuadDibber> *restart
<fujisano> MuadDibber ik heb een soort gelijk probleem ik denk niet dat iemand kan helpen er rest ons alleen nog maar een herinstallatie :>
<MonkeyDust> blijkbaar komt dit zeer veel voor, jullie zijn nummer 3 en 4
<glda19> wat komt vaak voor
<MonkeyDust> de upgrade was bij mij ook mislukt, ik heb een fresh install moeten doen
<MonkeyDust> glda19: dat zwarte scherm
<glda19> welk zwart scherm
<MonkeyDust> na de fresh install enkele delen van de backup apart moeten recoveren
<MonkeyDust> het zwarte scherm waar MuadDibber en fujisano het over hebben
<JanC> hadden jullie niet-officiële grafische drivers?
<JanC> glda19: rescue boot werkt ook niet?
<MuadDibber> Lekker dan :p
<JanC> eh MuadDibber bedoel ik
<glda19> JanC, WAT ?
<MonkeyDust> ook in reviews heb ik zelfs al gelezen dat je 11.04 beter kunt overslaan
<JanC> glda19: sorry, verkeerde nick  ☺
<JanC> MonkeyDust: er zijn elke keer zo wel reviews
<MuadDibber> Herstel modus zie je tekst
<JanC> MuadDibber: en kom je dan bij een menu uit?
<MonkeyDust> cynische opmerking van JanC :)
<JanC> of blijft die eerder hangen?
<MuadDibber> Tot running scripts / init -bottom
<MuadDibber> Dan weer zwart
<MuadDibber> Sorry type langzaam op iPad
<JanC> MuadDibber: en je kon ook niet switchen naar een andere virtuele console met Alt+F1 / Alt+F7 / etc. ?
<JanC> je komt duidelijk wel in in de initrd, maar blijkbaar niet daarbuiten of zo
<JanC> lastig te zeggen wat er precies fout gaat zo  :-/
<glda19> wie heeft hier pam al eens geprobeerd
<JanC> glda19: iedereen hier gebruikt PAM, of wat was je vraag precies  ;)
<MonkeyDust> ok, python dus
<glda19> hoe ik kan inlogen met eene-id
<glda19> e-id
<MonkeyDust> belgische e-id?
<glda19> ja
<MuadDibber> nee janc, reageert ie ook niet op
<JanC> glda19: PAM + eID is iets wat ik ooit nog eens wil uitzoeken, maar nog niet gedaan  ;)
<glda19> zou zeggen veel suscces
<glda19> ze je eending dat het niet zal lukkenµ
<MuadDibber> zie nu ook nog iets langsvliegen over /dev/nul failed
<MonkeyDust> glda19: 2007, ietwat verouderd => http://www.wains.be/index.php/2007/10/28/belgian-eid-under-ubuntu-710/
<JanC> glda19: op zich moet het wel mogelijk zijn, maar ik ben ook geen PAM-guru, dus ja...
<glda19> janC int3nz0r theorie ja in praktijk niet
<MonkeyDust> glda19: http://michael-peeters.blogspot.com/2008/09/egovernment-using-belgian-eid-under.html
<JanC> MonkeyDust: dat is verouderd en niet ter zake  ;)
<MonkeyDust> gaat daar niet over?
<JanC> MonkeyDust: dat is de basis om die kaart werkende te krijgen, glda19 wil meer dan dat
<JanC> MonkeyDust: dat is voor de drivers, smartcard daemon en browser support
<JanC> maar daarmee heb je nog geen PAM-support  ☺
<JanC> glda19: ik weet iemand die het ooit geïntegreerd heeft in OpenVPN wel
<MonkeyDust> is dit iets, bij other hits? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=opensc
<glda19> janc wie was da
<JanC> MonkeyDust: dat zijn geen PAM-modules  ;)
<MuadDibber> mmm
<glda19> janc wie was die persoon
<MuadDibber> een van deo pties onder oude linux versies brengt me nu iets verder
<JanC> http://christophe.vandeplas.com/2008/02/03/openvpn-belgian-eid
<MonkeyDust> wat is een voorbeeld van pam-modules?
<JanC> MuadDibber: kan je ook zien waar die blijft hangen?
<glda19> janc ken ik maar helpt ook niet
<MuadDibber> janc: krijg het ubuntu scherm met de stippen zeg maar nu, hij rateld maar door
<JanC> glda19: je zal gelijkaardige dingen nodig hebben voor het schrijven/configureren van een PAM-module, gok ik
<JanC> MuadDibber: zolang die ratelt is die niet gecrashed  ;)
<MuadDibber> uhu
<JanC> MuadDibber: welke grafische kaart heb je?
<MuadDibber> en nu heb ik beeld.
<glda19> werkt niet jan c
<MuadDibber> ati radeon mobile 3400 dacht ik
<JanC> MuadDibber: met de open source drivers?
<MuadDibber> kernel driver in use: radeon
<jpjacobs> ow gosh, das wel effe wennen
<jpjacobs> nieuwe ubuntu interface
<jpjacobs> wel nice, doet me wat denken aan van die tiling windowmanagers:)
<MuadDibber> ik vind het nog niet echt nice jpjacobs :)
<MonkeyDust> ik ook niet
<MonkeyDust> dus gebruik ik het ook niet
<jpjacobs> 'k vind het idee van screen real estate nuttig gebruiken wel ok. 't is precies wel wat lastig met point-to-focus
<glda19> wie heeft er al pam gebruikt
<MonkeyDust> glda19: heb je ergens gelezen dat wat jij wilt, mogelijk is?
<glda19> moet lukken
<glda19> maar lopen contanst tegen fouten aan
<MonkeyDust> misschien is het in linux of ubuntu niet mogelijk
<glda19> kan zijn
<JanC> er is geen kant-en-klare oplossing voor, dat is wel duidelijk, maar onmogelijk lijkt me onwaarschijnlijk
<stanley_> Wie kan mij helpen met het volgende probleem:
<glda19> ?????
<stanley_> Tijdens het opstarten van ubuntu 11.04 blijft hij hangen in een paars scherm plug ik een usb-stick in dan gaat hij wel verder naar het login scherm.
<JanC> stanley_: heh
<stanley_> ik heb al geprobeerd usb apparaten af te koppelen maar dit helpt niet.
<JanC> stanley_: helpt 2 minuten wachten als alternatief?
<stanley_> ja, na lang wachten gaat hij ook verder
<JanC> hm
<stanley_> bij ubuntu 10.10 had ik dit probleem niet en kreeg ik snel het login scherm.
<JanC> klinkt alsof mountall ergens op wacht of iets onterecht op mountall wacht of zo
<stanley_> bij het inpluggen van een usb-stick begint hij direct te laden en komt binnen 10 sec het login scherm.
<stanley_> ik heb trouwens ubuntu 11.04 x64 geinstalleerd op een ssd schijf (AHCI), en een schone installatie vanaf de cd.
<JanC> stanley_: staat die USB-stick toevallig in /etc/fstab of zo?  (plak de inhoud daarvan anders even in een pastebin)
<stanley_> hij doet het trouwens ook als ik een usb afkoppel als het paarse scherm er staat
<stanley_> dan laad hij ook.
<JanC> oh, dus als de stick er vooraf in zit heb je ook die wachtpauze?
<stanley_> ja
<stanley_> alleen als er iets wijzigd dan gaat hij verder
<JanC> het zou een bug in de upstart-configuratie kunnen zijn...  :-/
<stanley_> wat zou ik hieraan kunnen doen ?
<JanC> stanley_: kan je je fstab ergens on-line zetten?
<stanley_> ja, dat kan op het forum ?
<JanC> op paste.ubuntu.com of zo
<stanley_> ik heb nu ubuntu tijdelijk verwijderd van m,n pc ik ga deze zo weer installeren duurt +/- 20 min. hoe kan ik weer contact met u krijgen ?
<JanC> hier?  ☺
<JanC> zorg dat m'n nickname in je bericht staat, dan merk ik het meestal wel
<stanley_> oke, kom ik over +/- 20 min weer online, alvast bedankt en tot zo
<glda19> hi
<hansw> hoi
<glda19> wie heeft al pam bebruikt
<glda19> gebruikt
<hansw> volgens mij doe je dat al als je gaat inloggen :-)
<JanC> hansw: dat heb ik eerder ook al gezegd  ;)
<glda19> ken je iets van pkcs11 en pkcs15
<JanC> maar hij wil z'n eID gebruiken om in te loggen
<JanC> hij/zij
<JanC> ik gok dat je libpam-p11 nodig hebt
<glda19> pan met pam_pkcs11 ook
<JanC> of libpam-pkcs11 idd., maar die andere zit in main
<JanC> of anders je eigen pam-module shrijven
<MonkeyDust> glda19: als je gevonden hebt hoe het kan, dan ben jij hier de specialist ter zake :)
<hansw> zo, wat is banshee traag met 3K nummers
<hansw> hoppa, eraf
<JanC> lol
<OerHeks> back to rhythmbox, hansw ?
<JanC> beeld je in wat het is met een serieuze factor meer  ;)
<hansw> uiteraard
<MonkeyDust> ik geef ook de voorkeur aan rhythmbox
<OerHeks> ik ook, zelfs onder KDE, waar de equaliser plugin niet werkt.
<JanC> het probleem is bij mij overigens vooral bij het opstarten, maar goed
<JanC> opstarten van banshee
<hansw> idd, moet eerst alles door cli heen halen :-)
<hansw> OerHeks, overigens, die dvb-t stick werkt netjes onder 11.04
<OerHeks> ah cool, ik ben net thuis, heb ook een dvb stick op de kop getikt.
<hansw> dan komt het leuke prutswerk :-)
<OerHeks> en een wireless/bedraad netwerkcam
<MonkeyDust> dvb? iets nieuws?
<OerHeks> cisco ding, ben bang dat ik windows en de cd nodig heb om te programmeren
<hansw> MonkeyDust, dvb-t, kun je free to air tv en radio mee ontvangen
<OerHeks> ned 1 2 3 en lokale tv-boer
<MonkeyDust> http://www.ryanlothian.com/projects/linux/freecom-dvb-t-stick
<JanC> of in .be de VRT-zenders Eén, Ketnet/Canvas en Ketnet+/Canvas+
<JanC> misschien ook Eén+ ondertussen?
<JanC> als je dicht genoeg bij Wallonië of Frankrijk woont mogelijk ook die zenders
<MonkeyDust> en gewoon te koop in mainstream winkels?
<JanC> PC-boeren en Saturn en zo ja
<JanC> wel even checken of die in linux werkt  ;)
<MonkeyDust> laat ik over aan OerHeks ;)
<MonkeyDust> oer, je bent het proefkonijn ;)
<OerHeks> even google lief aankijken ..
<JanC> DVB-T is gewoon digitale TV via de ether
<JanC> DVB-C = kabel, DVB-S = satelliet (en dan zijn er nog versies van allemaal, gok ik)
<OerHeks> mijnes is het merk artec
<OerHeks> http://www.artectv.com/ehtm/products/t14.htm
<OerHeks> maar dan wit
<JanC> maar DVB-C is bij Telenet altijd encrypted (zonder goede reden, behalve dat ze per sé zo'n digibrol in je huis willen zetten)
<JanC> goeiemoren stanley_ ;)
<glda19> wat kan dat zijn
<glda19> Couldn't verify Cert: Peer's certificate issuer has been marked as not trusted by the use
<lord4163> hallo
<glda19> Couldn't verify Cert: Peer's certificate issuer has been marked as not trusted by the use
<stanley_> Hallo JanC, ik ben inmiddels opgestart in ubuntu 11.04
<lord4163> Ik heb per ongelijk ubuntu in het engels gezet?
<lord4163> hoe kan ik dit herstellen?
<glda19> taal wijzigen
<JanC> lord Taalvoorkeuren aanpassen?
<lord4163> ohw moet opnieuw inloggen brb
<JanC> eh?
<JanC> stanley_: nog  steeds hetzelfde probleem?
<stanley_> ja
<JanC> stanley_: hoe installeer je dat trouwens, wubi of dual boot of ...?
<stanley_> nu alleen ubuntu erop vanaf de cd
<JanC> okay
<lord4163> hij is pvd nog engels?
<lord4163> en engels is niet eens geïnstalleerd?!!
<JanC> stanley_: kan je je fstab eens op paste.ubuntu.com plakken?
<stanley_> hoe werkt dat?
<stanley_> wat moet ik in de terminal tikken?
<lord4163> iemand suggestie's?
<JanC> stanley_: /etc/fstab openen in een tekst-editor of zo, en dan op die site in het formulier plakken
<stanley_> oke sudo gedit ....
<JanC> lord4163: heb je in de Taalondersteuning je taal op Nederlands gezet en alle pakketten daarvoor geïnstalleerd?
<JanC> stanley_: nee, geen sudo
<JanC> zonder sudo is het gewoon read-only, wat wel zo veilig is  ;)
<lord4163> denk het wacht ik log even uit
<JanC> waarom uitloggen?
<JanC> *zucht*
<stanley_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/601345/
<JanC> stanley_: hm, die /dev/sda1 heb je die daar zelf gezet of de installer?
<JanC> ik dacht dat de installer altijd UUID gebruikte...
<JanC> zoals bij de swap
<stanley_> de installer heeft de partities automatisch gemaakt
<stanley_> misschien heeft het te maken met de ssd ?
<JanC> de installer ziet/maakt normaal geen verschil tussen HDD of SSD
<JanC> maar kan zijn dat de installer het nu een beetje anders doet, wie weet
<stanley_> oke, had ik de partities handmatig moeten maken?
<hansw> #domme ubuntu
<hansw> er zijn downloads beschikbaar
<JanC> stanley_: nee
<hansw> ubuntu restricted
<lord4163> Is al opgelost
<hansw> staat er al lang op :-)
<lord4163> eens kijken of firefox de spelling nu ook goed doet
<lord4163> Ik loop op du see met ruberen laarzen an
<stanley_> oke, waarschijnlijk zit het probleem  in de nieuwe kernel?
<hansw> hmm, ik ben heb nog niet echt het gevoel dat unity een verbetering is
<lord4163> hoort bij ubuntu, INNOVATIE
<JanC> stanley_: ik weet niet precies wat de oorzaak is, maar het zou iets met de interactie tussen udev, mountall & upstart kunnen zijn...
<MonkeyDust> hansw: er is een oproep om je mening over unity te geven
<MonkeyDust> http://paste.ubuntu.com/601349/
<stanley_> Weet je misschien  een oplossing?
<lord4163> maar je kan altijd klassiek gebruiken ;)
<MonkeyDust> doe ik dan ook, lord4163
<JanC> stanley_: niet direct zonder verder debuggen, nee
<stanley_> oke
<JanC> stanley_: eerst en vooral moeten we vinden waar die precies op wacht en waarom, lijkt me...
<JanC> stanley_: ik veronderstel dat je ook nog geen extra pakketten geïnstalleerd hebt?
<stanley_> Nee, tijdens de installatie wel automatisch de updates binnen gehaald.
<hansw> MonkeyDust, ik ga het eerst een paar dagen testen
<JanC> één ding dat vervelend is, is programma's starten waarvan je je de naam niet meer exact herinnert  ;)
<hansw> idd
<hansw> ik mis het menu ook een beetje
<stanley_> kan ik upstart proberen te downgraden naar de versie die ook in ubuntu 10.10 zat?
<JanC> stanley_: ik betwijfel of dat zou helpen, integendeel
<MonkeyDust> hansw: ik miste gnome-panel vooral
<stanley_> oke
<hansw> MonkeyDust, die was bij mij al hidden
<hansw> en alleen boven
<JanC> stanley_: als je kan vinden welke upstart-job op een USB device event (o.i.d.) wacht dan zou je misschien iets kunnen doen...
<Terminator> haha, JanC, idd
<Terminator> ik wil dat menu ook weer
<JanC> maar de vraag is om te beginnen waarop die precies wacht
<JanC> hoeft niet per sé een menu te zijn voor mij
<Terminator> nouja, als ik maar ergens een mooi overzicht heb..
<JanC> maar iets waarin je makkelijker dingen terugvindt via categorie en zo
<Terminator> idd
<JanC> de oude netbook launcher was ook geen menu
<JeroenD1104> goedenavond
<JeroenD1104> inmiddels...
<Terminator> hoe pas je de grootte van die knoppen aan?
<lord4163> goedemiddag
<JanC> Terminator: de pictogrammen in de launcher?
<Terminator> yep
<Terminator> veel te groot nu
<lord4163> kan via compiz
<JanC> Terminator: in CCSM bij de Unity plugin
<lord4163> systeeminstellingen
<JeroenD1104> Jeroen draait ook 11.4
<Terminator> aha
<Terminator> eerst ccsm installeren dus neem ik aan?
<JanC> JeroenD1104: 11.04  ;)
<JeroenD1104> na de hele dag klooien en pielen
<lord4163> ehhm
<lord4163> ja
<lord4163> volgens mij is die er al
<JeroenD1104> ik denk dat ik alleen de partitie boel verkeerd heb gedaan
<lord4163> kijk maar in configuratiescherm
<Terminator> ben hem nu aan het installeren.. :P
<lord4163> afsluitknop, systeeminstellingen
<lord4163> daar vind je hem als hij geïnstalleerd is
<lord4163> ik ga eten doei
<Terminator> compizconfig zat er nog niet tussen hoor ;)
<Terminator> eetse
<stanley_> als je kan vinden welke upstart-job op een USB device event (o.i.d.) wacht dan zou je misschien iets kunnen doen... hoe kan ik hier achter komen ?
<MonkeyDust> stanley_: een blogger vraagt zich af of er een toekomst is voor upstart
<MonkeyDust> http://undacuvabrutha.wordpress.com/2011/04/29/why-ubuntu-should-continue-with-upstart-for-11-10/
<JeroenD1104> kan iemand me een tip geven voor partitioneren?
<JeroenD1104> ik heb een /home en een / gedaan
<Terminator> dan zit je goed
<Terminator> ook nog een swap is aan te raden
<MonkeyDust> zo is dat bij mij ook
<Terminator> ik doe altijd / van iets van 8GB
<Terminator> dan een swap van 1,5 maal ramgeheugen
<Terminator> en dan een /home van rest
<jemark> JeroenD1104, swap ook, als je al 4 GB geheugen hebt hoef je geen 8GB te nemen :) 4 GB is genoeg.
<JeroenD1104> ik heb mijn 160 gig ( ja ja wel 160)  ingedeeld als 75 home
<JeroenD1104> en de rest /
<JeroenD1104> maar het was een behoorlijke expeditie om het werkend te krijgen...
<JanC> stanley_: ik probeer net na te gaan wat het eventueel zou kunnen zijn, maar dat is niet simpel...
<JanC> jemark: als je hibernate wil klopt dat niet noodzakelijk
<jemark> JeroenD1104, / is normaal gebruiken veel minder dan 85 GB...
<JanC> trouwens, een afzonderlijke /home is niet noodzakelijk
<stanley_> Oke JanC , het is een moeilijk probleem
<JeroenD1104> jemark: dit doe ik voor het eerst ( het partitioneren
<JanC> stanley_: op het moment dat die wacht, kan je dan al inloggen op een andere console?
<JeroenD1104> JanC: ik vind het wel fijn als ik mijn home apart heb
<jemark> JeroenD1104, doe maar zoals JanC zegt, geen home, gewoon installeren zonder een aparte partitie aan te maken voor /boot, /, /temp /opt /usr, /home swap...
<JeroenD1104> ok :)
<glda19> mijn debug file of pam http://fpaste.org/5gAb/
<JanC> maakt in feite relatief weinig uit voor de meeste desktop-users
<JeroenD1104> het is nu ff rondkijken en morgen of een andere dag ff reinstallen
<stanley_> Nee, het is een paarsscherm dat verschijnt niet net zo groot als mijn beeldscherm is. Ik kan dan nog niet inloggen op een ander console.
<JeroenD1104> overigens is via usb installen sneller?
<JeroenD1104> ik had er flink wat problemen mee...
<JanC> JeroenD1104: over het algemeen wel
<jemark> JeroenD1104, ik heb ook geen aparte partities voor de dingen, wel handig als je een encrypte hdd hebt, etc. maar dit is de eerste keer voor je dus gewoon de hele schijf gebruiken.
<jemark> JeroenD1104, ligt aan de kwaliteit van je USB stick
<jemark> ;)
<JeroenD1104> Sandisk cruzer 4 gieg
<JanC> en of je die op een USB 1.1-only poort steekt of zo  :P
<JeroenD1104> hier alles 2.0
<JanC> (maaar dat zou dan wel een heel oude PC moeten zijn)
<JeroenD1104> ik heb compaq 6820s
<JanC> het grootste voordeel van USB stick is overigens dat random access erg snel is en super-traag bij een CD
<JeroenD1104> ik kan dus via de usbcreator een stick maken?
<JanC> uhu
<JeroenD1104> ik ben van 9.10 nu naar 11.4 gegaan
<JeroenD1104> 11.04
<JeroenD1104> en 9.10 gaf errors met de usb boot creator
<JanC> stanley_: je zou kunnen proberen met een boot-parameter upstart-logging aan te zetten
<stanley_> hoe krijg ik dat voor elkaar?
<JeroenD1104> overigens als ik compiz verwijder houd ik dan wel de unity ?
<MrChrisDruif> JeroenD1104: Nope
<JeroenD1104> ok :)
<MrChrisDruif> Unity is een module van compiz :P
<JeroenD1104> wel tof hoor
<JeroenD1104> en snel
<MrChrisDruif> Kan je ook zien als je ccsm installeert
<JeroenD1104> alleen mijn laptop loopt te bleren
<JeroenD1104> dus hij heeft het wat warm
<MrChrisDruif> Maar erg buggy, bij mij liep hij telkens vast
<JeroenD1104> ok
<JeroenD1104> goed ik ga ff een usb boot image maken
<JanC> stanley_: in het grub-menu (dat krijg je als je shift ingedrukt houdt tijdens het booten) kan je met "e" de boot-parameters aanpassen, zie http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#add-verbose-or-debug-to-the-kernel-command-line
<JeroenD1104> dan kan ik die dvd weer dumpen
<JeroenD1104> dank allen !
<JanC> er is een probleem met recente kernels en stroomverbruik/warmte-ontwikkeling  :-(
<MrChrisDruif> JanC: Misschien door die wonderpatch?
<JanC> nah, waarschijnlijk niet
<JanC> laatste wat ik hoorde was het mogelijk iets ivm geheugenbeheer
<JanC> zou moeten kijken of er ondertussen details beschikbaar zijn
<JanC> meer details
<stanley_> en wat moet ik daar aanpassen?
<JanC> stanley_: op die site staat wat je moet aanpassen, die puntjes 1 tot 6?
<jemark> ik heb Linux linux 2.6.37.6-smp #2 SMP Sat Apr 9 23:39:07 CDT 2011 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<jemark> , hoop niet dat ik last heb  van het hoge stroomverbruikt
<JanC> jemark: je compileert zelf kernels of wat?
<jemark> JanC, yep, vanilla kernel
<JanC> en als ik me niet vergis was er al een kleine toename sinds .35, maar is de grootste regressie vanaf .38
<glda19> wie kan mij helpen met mijn debug file http://fpaste.org/5gAb/
<jemark> JanC, ja, dat herinner ik me ook. dat alleen .38 en .39 er last van hadden.
<stanley_> ga het proberen, ben zo terug
<JanC> anyway, ik ben zeker dat verschillende mensen druk bezig zijn met uitspitten wat er fout gegaan is  ;)
<jemark> JanC, dus installeer de .38 maar nog niet ;)
<JanC> als de .37 werkt...
<stanley__> Hallo JanC, heb het geprobeerd, maar zonder resultaat
<JanC> stanley__: het punt is dat er nu bruikbare logs zouden moeten zijn van wat er (niet) gebeurd is  ;)
<JanC> grep init: /var/log/syslog > upstart-log.txt
<JanC> als je dat uitvoert, en dan de uitvoer van upstart-log.txt op de pastebin kan zetten...
<glda19> wie kan volgende debug eens bekijken http://fpaste.org/5gAb/
<stanley__> http://fpaste.org/rrHE/
<trijntje> hoe kan je in natty de 'middle click emulation' aanzetten?
<JanC> stanley__: hoe lang heb je tijdens het booten gewacht om die stick in te steken of uit te trekken tijdens die boot?
<stanley__> 30 sec
<JanC> hm, vreemd
<JanC> stanley__: misschien kan je eens kijken of iemand anders dezelfde bug gemeld heeft op Launchpad, en zoniet er zelf één indienen
<JanC> ik zie namelijk in upstart log niks speciaals gebeuren na 30 seconden...  :-/
<JanC> kan natuurlijk iets totaal anders zijn
<trijntje> stanley__, wat is je probleem?
<Beer> Dag allen
<JanC> dag Beer
<Beer> Ik heb een probleempje met 11.04
<Beer> Ben al een aantal uur aan het zoeken
<Beer> super+w geeft de expo
<Beer> Maar ik wil deze koppelen aan een knop op m'n muis, die als waarde XF86Search heeft.
<Beer> Nou bedacht ik dat ik ook een custom shortcut kan maken,
<Beer> Ik weet alleen niet het commando, en kan het ook nergens vinden.
<Beer> Misschien weet een van jullie hoe dit op te lossen is? In 10.04 en 10.10 stond de expo nog in de lijst, maar nu niet meer.
<JanC> Beer: heb je compizconfig-settings-manager geïnstalleerd?
<JanC> daar zou het ergens in moeten staan normaal
<Beer> Ik probeer het eens
<Beer> thx
<JanC> ik heb die zelf aangepast zodat die enkel vensters toont van de huidige workspace namelijk
<Beer> Dat is ook zeker handig
<Beer> Deed lucid dat niet al zelf?
<JanC> vooral als je veel vensters open hebt  ☺
<JanC> ik weet niet precies meer wat de standaard was in Compiz in Lucid
<ringo31> hallo, kan iemand iets vertellen over de vorderingen van ubuntu11?
<leoquant> Aanstaande zaterdag, nu  dus, alweer de 12 de workshop Python (voor beginners) 19.30 Tot dan in de kanalen #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo en #ubuntu-nl-klas
<Jeroen1104> goedenavond
<Jeroen1104> ben ik weer :)
<glda19> wie kan my helpen met pam_pkcs11 hier is debug file http://fpaste.org/e6An/
<Jeroen1104> helaas ik niet
<ringo31> wie heeft ervaring met de nieuwe 11?
<Jeroen1104> ringo31:  ik draai het sinds een uur
<ringo31> vooruitgang?
<ringo31> hoor alleen verdeeld , goed en slecht..haha
<Jeroen1104> brb
<Jeroen1104> back
<Jeroen1104> ringo31:  het is tof
<Jeroen1104> wat aan de cpu en grafisch pittige kant maar wel tof
<ringo31> heb een simple, p4 2.66 1gb met nvidia fx500 ofzoiets?
<ringo31> 256mb maar66mhz beeldproc
<Jeroen1104> ik zou zeggen doe een poging met de live cd
<Jeroen1104> het is wat lastig allemaal om aan de praat te krijgen maar als het draait woei
<ringo31> had met 10.10 een boot probleem scheen niet enigste zijn , maar vermoed mijn hdd... ga dat binnenkort halen want ik zit nu met opensue haha
<Jeroen1104> Unity is wel erg tof
<ringo31> opensuse is beperkt ondersteunt tov ubuntu
<Jeroen1104> ringo31: herkenbaar
<Jeroen1104> van 10.10
<Jeroen1104> ringo31: of debian
<ringo31> kreeg een beeld boot nog wat op scherm..kon niet meer inkomen.
<ringo31> maar had ubuntu toen geswitcht naar lubuntu weet niet of het daar aanlag
<Jeroen1104> ik hoor wel vaker dat een upgrade binnen ubuntu niet echt lekker wil
<ringo31> kan nu mijn belgische eid niet gebruiken... moet nog afspraak maken met en verdeler ik heb al contact gehad.
<ringo31> aangezien opensuse wel ok is.. geeft een stabieler indruk vind ik zelf maar dan houd het op
<Jeroen1104> ringo31: probeer eens Debian
<Jeroen1104> dan
<ringo31> debian? ik kan het niet downloden zit op mobiel..haha te traag
<ringo31> zit te twijfelen terug switchen naar 10.04 of naar 11.04
<ringo31> maar linux mint heeft ook een debian versie uitgebracht?
<glda19> wie weet hoe ik ssl moet instaleren
<ringo31> ssl?
<glda19> ringo31, in pam_pcks11.config staat nss_dir = /etc/ssl/nssdb
<Jeroen1104> ssl is een veiligheids protocol
<Jeroen1104> ik ben ook weer weg....
<Jeroen1104> succes allen
<ringo31> ok
<glda19> hoe kan it dat installerenb
<ringo31> sorry was ff nieuwsgierig.... ga jij een kaart of een beveiliging instaleren bij het opstarten?
<ringo31> kan alleen een link sturen de handleiding in het engels
<glda19> geef maar ringo31
<ringo31> http://www.opensc-project.org/doc/pam_pkcs11/pam_pkcs11.html
<ringo31> lijkt me vrij ingewikkeld..haha
<glda19> ken ik
<ringo31> is dat voor opstarte van je pc
<ringo31> ?
<ringo31> de opensc gebruik ik zelf alleen met mijn eid belgie id lezer
<ringo31> voor mijn belastingen
<glda19> hoe doe je dat
<ringo31> heb je het zelfde ?
<glda19> wat bedoel je
<ringo31> hier in belgie heb je een identiteit kaart zit een chip aan. hiermee kan ik via mijn pc inloggen bij belasting etc..
<ringo31> ze gebruiken ook software van opensc , pksc11 etc..
<ringo31> met een smartkaart ..
<ringo31>  is dat zelfde als bij u?
<glda19> woon ook in belgie
<ringo31> is dat voor je belgische id?
<ringo31> die pam?
<glda19> is om te kunnen in logen
<glda19> met een smart card
<ringo31> welke kaart lezer heb je?
<ringo31> heb eerst eentje bij colruyt gehaald maar kreeg het niet in... toen zocht ik op welke beste ws en ubuntu ondersteund was.
<ringo31> heb een ACR38
<ringo31> zit momenteel met opsuse 11.4 daar werkt het niet.  heb alles gewoon via synaptic installeerd en bij firefox de de beid ding gehaald
<ringo31> add-on
 * Skald_9_ groet
<Skald_9_> kan iemand me zeggen wat ik met een .run file moet aanvangen ?
<ringo31> de libcontrol van acr38  debug etc gewoon ingezet en  middleware gebruikt van eid.belgium maar geloof dat bij ubuntu ook al standaard is in de synaptic
<ringo31> dan heb je voor je kaart al alles ..
<ringo31> hallo?
<Skald_9_> hallo :)
<ringo31> :) snap er niks meer van hahaha
<ringo31> heb ook niet veel verstand dus valt weinig te snappen haha
<OerHeks> ringo,. de wiki is ook duidelijk en werkt.
<ringo31> weet ik niet.. bij ubuntu zit volgens alles al in alleen de goede kaartlezer pakken.
<ringo31> volgens mij
<ringo31> ?
<ringo31> ik ben slecht in wikis :)
<ringo31> kan er weinig uithalen zelf
<ringo31> algemeen handleidingen ook trouwens...
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Eid
<FlipStonE> wie van de mensen die geen unity draait, draait gnome 3?
<ringo31> hoef ik al niet te weten .. hahaha d'n andere belg had iets over pam, maar welke pam psksc weet ik niet he
<ringo31> maar die wiki is al verouderd zeg..hahaha
<OerHeks> stappen voor 10.10 staan er duidelijk in, 11.04 nog niet idd
<OerHeks> help maar mee schrijven ?
<ringo31> volgens mij is die middleware niet meer in ubuntu, gebruikt nu ook de nieuwste middleware
<ringo31> is zelfde opzich hoor.
<ringo31> zit  nu te denken terug naar 10.04 of naar 11
<ringo31> 10.10 was gecracht met boot nog wat argument zit nu ff op opensuse 11.4 maar is ook geen suc6 heeft helemaal geen ondersteunig voor beid
<ringo31> belgisch eid
<ringo31>  alleen 11.3 alhoewel. maar update systeem is een soepje en weinig ondersteuning.. ben nu aan kijken terug naar 10.04 of 11 proberen
<ringo31> want er komt eerst een andere hdd, dee heeft paar errors in schijf
<ringo31> ?
<JanC> het lijkt mij dat libpam-p11 simpeler is dan libpam-pkcs11 als je het gewoon voorlopig aan de praat wil krijgen
<ringo31> voorwat dient het eigenlijk?
<JanC> ringo31: als je een werkende PAM-setup voor je eID hebt zou je daar in theorie mee moeten kunnen inloggen etc.
<glda19> versta soms niet waar ander de info halen
<erkan^> als ik open URL (http ofzo) van hier, dan wordt de startpagina van firefox weergegeven, hoe kan dat?
<hansw> zo, eerste review van 11.04
<OerHeks> ik las er net ook 1, over iemand die met Vbox ging testen.. http://nico-officialblog.blogspot.com/2011/04/ubuntu-1104-review-te-vroeg-gelanceerd.html?
<hansw> denk dat er nog heel wat zullen volgen :-)
<hansw> ik kwam nog wel wat dingen tegen die niet kloppen trouwens, wellicht meer in een volgend blog
<trijntje> tja, waarschijnlijk is unity ook te vroeg uitgekomen, ze hadden beter nog een release kunnen wachten
<trijntje> mwah, niet zo'n zinnige review, ging vooral over zn problemen me vbox
<OerHeks> ja, inhoudelijk leeg.
<hansw> op zich is het afdwingen wel goed, confronteer je gebruikers er mee en geef ze wel een fallback
<trijntje> ligt het trouwens aan mij of heeft banshee geen knop om naar het volgende nummer te gaan?
<hansw> geen idee, heb die er gelijk vanaf gegooit, had het zwaar met 3K nummers
<trijntje> ik heb het er ook afgegooid, maar helaas krijg ik nu niet rhythmbox rechtsboven :(
<Flappie> goedenavond
<hansw> trijntje, hmm, is mij wel gelukt
<hansw> wellicht instellen als de default player?
<trijntje> hansw, ow, dat zal ik eens proberen
<hansw> geen idee waar je dat in unity moet doen :-)
<trijntje> misschien na een herstart
<hansw> uit/inloggen zou voldoende moeten zijn
<OerHeks> ik vind de equaliser met banshee waardeloos, wat een slecht geluid.
<trijntje> daar heb ik geen last van, mn gehoor is niet zo verfijnd ;)
<JanC> OerHeks: elke equalizer vermindert de geluidskwaliteit, dat is net waar die voor bedoeld zijn  ;)
<trijntje> banshee wilde ook al niet blijven spelen als je het venster sluit, was ik net aan gewend met rhythmbox
<hansw> gebruik je nog een adlib kaart trijntje? :-)
<trijntje> adlib kaart? dat ken ik niet
<hansw> dat is al enigsinds oud :-)
<OerHeks> adlib, 1e geluidskaartje 8 bit
<OerHeks> IBM wilde geen geluidskaart, want dat was onzin
<trijntje> van voor mijn tijd :P
<trijntje> ik ga er vandoor, fijne avond mensen
<hansw> haha, unity en stomme indicators, ze geven per app aan via een pijltje hoeveel instances je draait
<hansw> na drie stopt hij
<GJ_> is er iemand gelukkig met Unity? Ik vind het echt heel erg mooi, maar ook erg onhandig
<GJ_> snel terug naar Gnome
<hansw> ik ga het gewoon een poosje gebruiken, dan zie ik wel weer verder
<hansw> schelden doe ik ook maar dat is te makkelijk als ik het niet eens ken
<jerriy> hi
<hansw> oi
<jerriy> HELP
<Erik_NL_84> Hallo
<MonkeyDust> GJ_: er zijn niet veel liefhebbers van Unity, doe zoals ik: niet gebruiken
<jerriy> Help!
<GJ_> ik ben ee dag met unity aan het stoeien geweest. ik vond het heel mooi maar uiteindelijk niet handig
<Erik_NL_84> Ben wel benieuwd naar Unity maar toch houd ik liever Meerkat nog even. Binnenkort maar een keertje Live-CD proberen
<GJ_> nee, zit nu weer op gnome
<jerriy> Ik kan nite updaten
<MonkeyDust> zoals dat systeem uit redmond: mooi om naar te kijken, maar onhandig
<GJ_> erik_nl_84: je kunt gewoon 11.04 installeren: gnome desktop zit er ook in. Heet dan classic
<MonkeyDust> yup
<jerriy> Kan iemand mij vertellen hoe of wat als updaten en installeren (sudo) niet meer werkt?
<OerHeks> welke melding krijg je dan jerriy ?
<jerriy> OerHeks:"Sorry, try again"
<GJ_> jerriy, kun je dan niet gewoon je bestanden backuppen en een hele verse installeren
<jerriy> Is dat het enige oplossing? Ik heb maar een password problem met sudo and alleen al daar door moet ik mijn computer compleet vegen?
<GJ_> nee, ik weet geen andere oplossing maar dat zegt niks
<OerHeks> ik vat dat antwoord ook niet.
<OerHeks> misschien is het heel druk, andere mirror kiezen ?
<jerriy> Ik heb gewoon een met het sudo/key/update-login en weet ik wat het allemaal heet
<jerriy> Synaptic gaat ook niet
<GJ_> pfff
<jerriy> Maar Ubuntu Software Center lijkt dan weer wel te werken
<OerHeks> raar, die maakt van dezelfde kanalen gebruik.
<jerriy> Raar maar waar
<OerHeks> welke melding krijg je in terminal, als je update ?
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<OerHeks> plak dat in Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<jerriy> ik typ dan de sudo password and dan kreeg ik eerst "sorry" and dan "sudo: unable to resolve host [...]"
<OerHeks> zit je nu via die machine op IRC ?
<jerriy> Ja
<jerriy> De geinstalleerda programmas werken (alleen het updaten/installeren enzovoort (alles wat met sudo moet werken werkt niet
<OerHeks> wat is de output van > cat /etc/hosts
<hansw> su -
<hansw> root pwd invoeren
<hansw> en dan apt-get install sudo ?
<jerriy> cat /etc/hosts
<jerriy> 127.0.0.1	mypc-desktop	localhost.localdomain	localhost
<jerriy> 127.0.1.1	mypc-desktop
<OerHeks> sinds wanneer is dit zo, upgrade naar natty 11.04 ?
<jerriy> nee ik ben niet eens naar mavrick gegaan (nog steed op Lucid Lynx)
<alex--> Goedenavond
<alex--> Iemand ervaring met ownCloud?
<alex--> Aangezien er staat dat het voor KDE is, maar het zou toch ook moeten werken op Gnome 2.x/Unity?
<jerriy> Het probleem begon gisteren. Ik deed van alles en nog wat dus ik weet niet precies wat de oorzaak is. Ik kan alleen maar raden dat ergens in het systeem mijn passwd/key/bla bla verdwenen is
<hansw> alex--, als je kde support hebt wel
<alex--> hansw: wat bedoel je?
<OerHeks> ja K/Ubuntu ( rare aanduiding ) >> http://owncloud.org/index.php/Installation
<hansw> jerriy, als je het alleen bij 1 gebruiker hebt dan kun je dat testen door su - <gebruikersnaam> te typen, je komt dan bij de gebruiker uit (mits er een shell is)
<alex--> OerHeks: ah bedankt :)
<hansw> alex--, zoals ik het zeg, kde is een qt based wm, gnome een gtk based iets
<jerriy> Ja ik ben de baas op het PC (hoewel ik nu buitengekieperd ben:P
<OerHeks> iets met de sudoers file ?
<hansw> kan
<hansw> maar als je er zelf niets ingezet hebt moet dat goed werken
<JanC> jerriy: wat zegt het commando 'hostname' ?
<jerriy> su: Authentication failure
<Erik_NL_84> Heb je geprobeerd de naam van de computer aan te passen?
<JanC> hansw: er is standaard geen root wachtwoord
<hansw> jerriy, iemand heeft je root pwd gereset?
<hansw> JanC, idd, dat vergeet ik telkens weer
<hansw> jerriy, je zit niet meer in de groep sudoers?
<JanC> hansw: in de groep 'admin' bedoel je ?  ;)
<hansw> JanC, nee
<hansw> sudoers
<jerriy> jerriy, iemand heeft je root pwd gereset? Misschien wel misschien niet (hoe kom ik daar achter?
<JanC> hansw: volgens mij heb jij geen standaard sudoers-file  ;)
<hansw> JanC, sudo more /etc/group
<hansw> JanC, jawel, dit is default ubuntu
<OerHeks> heb je geprobeerd die vervelende password vraag uit te schakelen ?
<JanC> hansw: die groep bestaat maar wordt niet gebruikt in standaard /etc/sudoers in Ubuntu...
<hansw> JanC, er is een groep sudo, daar staat de gebruiker in die je opgaf bij de installatie, bij 10.04 iig
<JanC> jerriy: wat zegt het commando 'hostname'
<hansw> hmm
<jerriy> hostname: "myhost" dat is wel wat ik idd recent heb veranderd
<JanC> jerriy: ah
<hansw> dat zou niet mogen uitmaken lijkt me
<OerHeks> ah
<JanC> hansw: sudo checkt dat wel, en myhost staat niet in /etc/hosts
<jerriy> JanC. Bedoel jij dat id etc hosts moet editen?
<OerHeks> dus in recovery opstarten, en hosts aanpassen ?
<hansw> heeft niets met toegang tot sudo te maken lijkt me, raar dat ze dat checken, tenzij je in de sudoers een host opgeeft
<JanC> jerriy: lijkt me wel ja
<jerriy> maar daarvoor heb ik een sudo password nodig:-D
<OerHeks> klopt
<JanC> jerriy: herstelmodus kiezen tijdens het booten  ;)
<JanC> dan kan je kiezen voor een root shell in het menu
<jerriy> en dat gebeurt hoe?
<OerHeks> in herstelmodus heb je die sudo rechten
<JanC> als je standaard geen grubmenu ziet, shift ingedrukt houden tijdens het booten
<JanC> OerHeks: je hebt helemaal geen "sudo-rechten" nodig daar  ;)
<jerriy> OK gozers doei (voorlopig dan)
<Erik_NL_84> Succes
<alex--> http://dvdastarr.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/tumblr_l4ds60uheq1qzpwi0o1_500.jpg
<jerriy> Hoi
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha jerriy
<jerriy> Ik wilde toegang hebben tot root maar kreeg ik te horen dat ik daar niets te zoeken heb (bericht: "give root password for maintenance" kreeg ik te horen
<JanC> heh?
<MrChrisDruif> Give root password for maintenance?
<JanC> jerriy: heb je die zelf geïnstalleerd?
<jerriy> Ja ik ben er weer JanC
<MrChrisDruif> jerriy: Probeer je te updaten?
<JanC> jerriy: die PC zelf geïnstalleerd, bedoel ik?
<jerriy> MrChrisDruif: nee ik was hier ar geweest ik probeer /etc/hosts te updaten
<MrChrisDruif> Alright...
<jerriy> Ja JanC ik heb de pc geinstalleerd (vraag mij niet wat ik in 2008 gedaan beb:-!
<hansw> ik gok dat jerriy automatisch inlogt en zijn wachtwoord is vergeten :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Wat heb je in 2008 gedaan? ;)
<JanC> hansw: herstelmodus, herinner je?  :P
<JanC> jerriy: kreeg je dat in het grub menu, of in het menu van de herstelmodus?
<hansw> hmm, ok, daar kun je toch ook iets fout invullen? :-)
<jerriy> JanC: ik heb dus herstel modus gedaan en dan krijg jij een ouderwetse (Word Perfect achtige) menuutje met resume, Clean, dpkg enzovoort
<JanC> klopt
<JanC> jerriy: en de "root prompt"-optie daar werkte niet?
<jerriy> Daar met die "root prompt" kreeg ik dus het eerder vermelde "give root password for maintenance/type Control D to continue"
<JanC> hm, weird
<JanC> jerriy: je kan misschien best gewoon een live-CD booten, je harde schijf mounten, en dan zo dat bestand aanpassen  ;)
<jerriy> Ik ga effe dat live CD halen (ergens helemaal onderaan in een of andere kast)
<hansw> reboot en dan op de command line <kernelversie> init /bin/sh rw
<hansw> klaar
<hansw> vanuit grub dus
<JanC> dat is ook een optie
<hansw> dan je ding doen en je runlevel kiezen, init foobar dus
<JanC> behalve dat je init=/bin/sh bedoelt
<hansw> idd, de = hoort er bij
<JanC> maar live-Cd of zo is siimpeler als je niet zo'n ervaren linux-held bent  ;)
<hansw> ach, ooit moeten die voetjes nat worden :-)
<hansw> ow cool, unity ziet niet dat ik mail open heb
<hansw> en start een tweede instance op
<JanC> welke mail client?
<hansw> evolution
<hansw> krijg het alleen niet nog eens voor elkaar
<JanC> hansw: en gestart vanaf de launcher?
<hansw> hmm, niet vanuit een webpage en dan een mailadres aanklikken
<hansw> vanaf de launcher komt er maar 1 main scherm, had er net 2 dus
<hansw> zal wel eens kijken of ik het weer voor elkaar krijg, vast iets heel raars gedaan
<alex--> Unity zorgt ervoor dat ik een touchscreen wil kopen
<hansw> echt niet, ik wil spraakaansturing, dan kan ik lekker hees worden :-)
<hansw> of hersen gestuurde aansturing, alhoewel dat als vent wellicht niet handig is op je werk, moet er wel een goed nsfw filter zijn
#ubuntu-nl 2011-05-01
<jerriy> Hoi
<jerriy> etc hosts geupdated maar het mocht niet baten
<JanC> nog steeds probleem jerriy ?
<jerriy> Volgens mij is er niets verandered
<JanC> je krijgt nog steeds hostname-fout?
<hansw> ik blijf het ook raar vinden, als je geen verbinding hebt moet je het ook kunnen fixen :-)
<hansw> gewoon init=/bin/sh :-)
<JanC> hansw: daarmee is het niet opgelost hé
<jerriy> wat bedoel je nou met hostname fout?
<hansw> niet?
<JanC> jerriy: je kreeg toch een foutmelding over hostname, zei ej eerder?
<JanC> als je sudo gebruikt?
<hansw> als sudo in ubuntu echt een hostname nodig heeft dan doe je het op user@localhost, maar het is brak
<hansw> zonder hostname gaat het al uit van localhost
<hansw> zou een major fuck van ubuntu zijn, imho
<JanC> hansw: het probleem is als localhost niet resolved natuurlijk  ;)
<jerriy> mijn hostname is nu gelijk aan wat er na @ verschijnt
<JanC> na welek @ ?
<JanC> welke
<hansw> dan prop je die via een upstart in /etc/resolv.conf :-)
<JanC> hansw: workarounds zijn geen oplossingen...
<jerriy> /etc/resolv.conf
<jerriy> bash: /etc/resolv.conf: Permission denied
<hansw> JanC, noem het maar workarounds, hij moet er eerst maar eens weer in komen, daarna fixen kan altijd nog
<JanC> hansw: hij kan er in via live CD of init= truukje
<jerriy> Ik heb idd de hostnaam verandered in etc/hosts maar dat heeft niet het oorspronkelijke probleem opgelost (mijn sodo werkt nog altijd niet)
<JanC> jerriy: dat is een tekstbestand...
<JanC> grep hosts /etc/nsswitch.conf
<JanC> jerriy: wat zegt dat?
<hansw> wat een omwegen
<jerriy> hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<JanC> okee, "files" staat er bij, dus zou die /etc/hosts wel moeten lezen
<hansw> aanpassen van /etc/hosts, maar dat is het niet, is genoeg
<JanC> hansw: hij heeft die aangepast
<hansw> truukje gebruiken, wachtwoord aanpassen en onthouden
<JanC> hansw: als sudo niet om een wachtwoord vraagt wat is daar dan het nut van?
<jerriy> hoe gaat dat hansw? Ik ga terug naar kernel en booten met init=/bin/bash en dan?
<hansw> dan pas je /etc/sudoers nog even aan, dan vraagt hij het wel
<hansw> hoelang zijn jullie al bezig?
<JanC> jerriy: heb je sudoers aangepast?
<hansw> gebruik adduser of useradd, stop die in sudoers, pas het wachtwoord aan, klaar
<jerriy> Tot 5 seconden geleden heb ik heb nooit van sudoers gehoord (laat staan aangepast te hebben
<hansw> daarna uitzoeken waar het mis ging
<quatroking> hoi
<JanC> jerriy: of heb je een nieuwe gebruiker aangemaakt?
<quatroking> Ik heb Ubuntu er eindelijk op gekregen, heb wat vraagjes
<quatroking> kan ik de Unity launcher ook gewoon "vast" zetten, zodat hij niet telkens verbergt?
<JanC> quatroking: ja, installeer compizconfig-settings-manager
<jerriy> Wacht effe ik ga naar etc/sudoers editen
<JanC> daar zit dat soort opties in
<quatroking> Unity draait gewoon op compiz?
<JanC> jerriy: *NEEE*
<JanC> jerriy: /etc/sudoers editeren als je niet weet hoe gaat alleen meer miserie geen, lijkt me  ;-)
<JanC> quatroking: het is een Compiz-plugin
<quatroking> jemig
<hansw> jerriy, gebruikersnaam ALL=(ALL) ALL
<quatroking> had toch wel wat meer ervan verwacht
<JanC> jerriy: ben je lid van de groep 'sudoers' en/of 'admin' ?
<quatroking> mooi, ingesteld
<quatroking> nog een vraagje, ik krijg mijn twee monitoren niet ingesteld als gedeeld bureaublad zoals ik in Windows heb
<hansw> JanC, zijn eerste prio is normaal werken, sudoers aanpassen werkt, daarna kan hij uizoeken waar het mis ging
<jerriy> JanC: volgens user settings ben ik dat wel (Account type: Administrator) staat het
<JanC> quatroking: normaal gebeurt dat gewoon standaard?
<hansw> jerriy, wat was de eerste versie van ubuntu die je installeerde?
<quatroking> mirror werkt prima, maar zodra ik dat uitzet en dus allebei apart wil gaan gebruiken zegt hij "required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(3840, 1080), minimum=(320,200), maximum=(1920,1080)"
<quatroking> JanC, vandaar deze vraag ook :)
<quatroking> het zijn 2 22" schermen die ik altijd op 1920x1080 heb draaien
<JanC> ah
<JanC> klinkt als een driver-beprking
<quatroking> ik draai de laatste ATI
<quatroking> AMD
<quatroking> hoe je het wilt noemen
<JanC> quatroking: open source of closed source?
<quatroking> restricted driver, closed dus geloof ik
<JanC> zet die eens af en probeer opnieuw?  ;-)
<quatroking> Nu weet ik dat AMD/ATI niet al te dol is op linux drivers in tegenstelling tot Nvidia maar mag toch wel verwachten dat zoiets simpels als dit werkt
<quatroking> ok, momentje
<JanC> quatroking: integendeel, nvidia is veel slechter op dit gebied normaal
<quatroking> oh?
<JanC> bij nvidia heb je altijd hun eigen controlepaneel nodig voor dit soort dingen en zo
<quatroking> de driver gooide wel Catalyst Control Center derop
<JanC> je kan kijken of dat wat kan aanpassen
<JanC> sowieso, drivers zouden gewoon correct xrandr moeten ondersteunen, dan werkte het OOTB  :-(
<quatroking> driver is nu uit, zelfde result
<quatroking> catalyst maar eens proberen
<JanC> eh, je moet wel herstarrten voor andere driver hé?
<quatroking> oh, vandaar dat compiz zo vrolijk blijft doordraaien, vond het al zo raar :P
<quatroking> zo terug
<JanC> ja, kernel-drivers verwisselen altijd gewoon on-the fly zonder onderbreking...   :P
<quatroking> noppes
<JanC> quatroking: je hebt reboot gedaan?
<quatroking> jup
<quatroking> sterker nog, zonder de driver ziet hij het tweede scherm niet eens en wordt hij via de kaart zelf automatisch gemirrord
<quatroking> driver weer aan en catalyst in de strijd gooien dan maar
<JanC> kan gewoon een driver-beperking zijn ook...
<quatroking> 1280x1024 resolutie... :')
<hansw> goed, slapen, jerriy leeft niet meer geloof ik
<JanC> eh?
<quatroking> lang geleden
<hansw> truukje is niet zo moeilijk
<quatroking> En weer terug op de driver
<quatroking> Yay, gelukt
<quatroking> Moest dus eerst in catalyst instellen dat ik 1 desktop verdeeld over 2 schermen wou, vervolgens restart, aanmelden en dan kon ik ubuntu vertellen dat ik twee schermen wou gebruiken
<hoekje> goede nacht iedereen
<Cugel> http://digitizor.com/2011/04/30/ff6-fast-less-sluggish/   -- (hoera).
<JeroenD1104> goedemorgen
<trijntje> goedemorgen
<JeroenD1104> trijntje: ook al lekker aan de Natty?
<trijntje> ja, maar is nog wel wennen
<JeroenD1104> ik vind het wel tof
<JeroenD1104> idd wennen
<JeroenD1104> moet alleen nog ff rechten aan mijn externe schijf koppelen
<JeroenD1104> kan nu alleen lezen en niet schrijven
<trijntje> http://imagebin.org/151116
<trijntje> ik moet nog middle button emulation inschakelen, maar dat is het wel ongeveer
<JeroenD1104> wauw!
<JeroenD1104> die sensors waar kan ik die vinden?
<JeroenD1104> mooi hoor
<JeroenD1104> ik ben van 9.10 naar 11.04 geswapt
<JeroenD1104> en in vergelijk is 11.04 echt stukken sneller voor mijn gevoel
<JeroenD1104> mij werden trouwens aparte partities afgeraden op mijn laptop
<trijntje> JeroenD1104, ja, das een conky profiel dat ik van iemand hierzo heb gestolen gisteren :D
<JeroenD1104> ok
<JeroenD1104> lijkt Unity nou minder zwaar als gnome of ben ik nou na een hele dag gister klooien aan het hallucineren?
<JeroenD1104> hoi ULtimaTe_
<Cugel> Unity is nog niet perfect, tenminste zo veel heb ik wel begrepen.
<JeroenD1104> hoi Cugel
<JeroenD1104> ik vind het er wel mooi uitzien en het werkt ook wel fijn
<JeroenD1104> maar ik heb dan ook niet veel problemen om me aan te passen
<JeroenD1104> ben alleen maar heel blij dat ik mijn opvolger voor een laptop/ PC nog weer een jaar kan uitstellen
<JeroenD1104> het enige wat ik moet doen is ff de rechten aanpassen voor mijn Externe schijf
<trijntje> JeroenD1104, ik heb wel van meer mensen gehoord dat ze het sneller vinden draaien dan 10.10, ook wel in reviews gezien
<JeroenD1104> trijntje: het lijkt erop dat mijn Laptop het prettiger vind in iedergeval
<JeroenD1104> hij kon rond de 67 graden steken met jijbuis filmpjes
<JeroenD1104> zware flash rommel
<trijntje> JeroenD1104, daar zit alles in voor die sensor dingen, kost wel wat tijd om in te stellen
<JeroenD1104> ik kan dus beter lm sensors instellen
<trijntje> ja, dit is niet echt temperatuur ofzo, meer allerlei informatie over je systeem
<JeroenD1104> ok
<JeroenD1104> ben nu ook al mijn muziek vers aan het rippen.... Banshee is gaaf
<JeroenD1104> ik heb ook het idee dat Natty meer Laptop vriendelijk is qua strain
<JeroenD1104> sorry ik verstoor iedereens Zondag
<JeroenD1104> ik groet u allen tezaam
<flappie> een goedenmorgen
<flappie> ik heb even een vraag... na update naar 11.10 heb ik al diverse keren gehad dat mn laptop "vast" stond. Is dit een bekend probleem met 11.10??
<leoquant> 11.04 hoop  ik
<flappie> ehhh, ja, sorry, die bedoel ik ;-)
<leoquant> upgrade is vol risico
<leoquant> vooral nu met unity
<flappie> ja, unity was ik ook niet zo fan van...
<leoquant> kijk het vraagt veel
<leoquant> kies eens bij inlogscherm voor klassieke gnome
<flappie> kreeg ook een paar keer een soort luxaflex scherm....
<leoquant> zonder desktop effecten
<flappie> nou, gaat niet meer. ben teruggegaan naar 10.04
<flappie> deze werkt prima......
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> maar om terug te komen op 11.04
<leoquant> gewoon gnome zonder effecten is prima
<flappie> wachten op 11.10?? ;-)
<leoquant> ik had ook vastlopers
<leoquant> het vroeg teveel van mijn oude lap
<flappie> ok, kan ik eens proberen
<trijntje> ik ook een paar, maar er is voor mij mee te leven
<trijntje> mensen nieuw op linux zou ik geen 11.04 aanraden
<leoquant> (met intel video kaartje
<leoquant> nee
<glda19> wi kan mij helpen let een smart card en volgende melding  certificate is valid bus does not match the user
<flappie> ok, ben ik dus niet de enige met problemen met 11.04
<flappie> bedankt voor de info
<glda19> ho can help me with smart card and dis error certificate is valid bus does not match the user
<flappie> hier staat er iets over http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.encryption.opensc.user/3239
<flappie> dezelfde error wordt beschreven
<flappie> dit zou de oplossing zijn: In my smart card : user = davidy. I should have writen "su - davidy".
<glda19> probeer even
<flappie> en en en en ...... :-)
<glda19> w8
<glda19> helpt niet
<flappie> hmmm, jammer
<glda19> http://fpaste.org/ihdt/
<jpjacobs> Met de laatste versie werkt dan toch eindelijk mijn geluid betrekkelijk deftig out-of-the-box. Nu de micro nog aan de klap krijgen. Iemand ideeën?  't is een Intel 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<Jeroen1104> goede middag
<trijntje> hoi Jeroen1104
<OerHeks> :-)
<Jeroen1104> hoi :)
<Jeroen1104> ik ben ff in het offtopic kanaal
<Jeroen1104> kan iemand me een tip geven waar ik de rechten van mijn usb schijf kan wijzigen?
<OerHeks> open terminal: " gksudo nautilus " dan in de balk links je schijf aanklikken, rechter muis, eigenschappen
<OerHeks> daar kan je dan de rechten aanpassen
<Jeroen1104> yes idd
<Jeroen1104> ik zie dat ik zelf admin ben
<Jeroen1104> in about me
<Jeroen1104> overigens...
<Jeroen1104> heb gelijk de code maar ff opgeschreven...
<Jeroen1104> thanks !
<Jeroen1104> Fijne dag verder
<OerHeks> have fun :-)
<Jeroen1104> overigens...
<Jeroen1104> is het een probleem dat ik nu als User Admin sta?
<Jeroen1104> in about me staat dat
<Jeroen1104> ik draai Natty in engels
<OerHeks> ja, je schrijft en leest als 'root' dus dan zijn files straks onder je account weer onbereikbaar
<OerHeks> na veranderen rechten, nautilus afsluiten en opnieuw opstarten, dat zou goed moeten zijn.
<Jeroen1104> ok
<Jeroen1104> dus als ik opnieuw opstart is de usbdisk weer root en kan ik er gewoon bij dus :)
<Jeroen1104> sorry voor de domme vragen doe dit soort dingen maar een of 2 keer
<OerHeks> je hoeft geen root te zijn, om te bewerken.
<OerHeks> dat is wat je wilt, toch ?
<Jeroen1104> je tip is gelukt alleen vraag ik me nu af of het uitmaakt dat "ik" in about me als admin sta
<Jeroen1104> denk het niet
<Jeroen1104> toch?
<Jeroen1104> om echt volledig rechten te hebben moet ik toch gksudo zijn
<OerHeks> ik snap je vraag eigenlijk niet :(
<OerHeks> eenmaal rechten aangepast is root niet nodig.
<Jeroen1104> dat snap ik
<Jeroen1104> ik sta alleen in about me... als admin... en mijn vraag is dus of dat kwaad kan
<OerHeks> nee, denk het niet.
<Jeroen1104> ok
<Jeroen1104> dan weet ik genoeg :)
<Jeroen1104> thanks !
<eddy_> Een goeie middag, ik ben nieuw hier dus zal voorlopig maar alleen een tijdje meelezen, groetjes Eddy
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha eddy_, leuk dat je er bent :)
<MrChrisDruif> Als je wat offtopic wilt praten, kan je ook naar #ubuntu-nl-offtopic :)
<eddy_> dank, maar ik blijf voorlopig alleen deze volgen want ik ben volledig onbekend met IRC en CHAT
<OerHeks> de regels zijn eenvoudig, vraag wat je wil weten :-D
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<eddy_> zal ik doen na enige tijd.
<OerHeks> als je Engels beheerst, dan is #Ubuntu ook nu een handige plaats om veel problemen/vragen over programmaś te volgen
<MrChrisDruif> OerHeks: #ubuntu? =-O Dat gekkenhuis?
<OerHeks> ja, het gaat daar rap, maar je kan terugscrollen.
<eddy_> mijn engels is prima
<OerHeks> ik ben overgestapt naar Kubuntu, nu merk ik dat ubuntu-one geen klient heeft ??
<Cugel> Je kunt Ubuntu One er toch wel op gooien?
<Cugel> Is dit iets voor je? http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2009/11/25/ubuntu-one-kde-tech-preview/
<Cugel> Kubuntu doet zelf aan OwnCloud overigens.
<Cugel> En de bijbehorende wikipage: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ/DoesUbuntuOneSupportKDE
<OerHeks> thnx Cugel
<glda19> hi
<CasW> Hoi
<glda19> hi
<sebastian> hoi
<sebastian> hi
<CasW> Hoi
<sebastian> is linux goed?
<sebastian> beter dan windows?
<CasW> Jazekers
<sebastian> weinig virussen?
<sebastian> ik wil het namelijk
<CasW> http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/
<CasW> :p
<CasW> Ja, veel minder dan voor Windows
<sebastian> kan ik altijd windows terug nemen?
<CasW> Natuurlijk
<sebastian> of moet ik dan persè instalatie disk van windows hebben?
<CasW> Je kan het náást Windows installeren
<sebastian> ow ok
<sebastian> maar
<sebastian> hoeveel gb is het?
<sebastian> heb kleine schijf in deze pc
<sebastian> :d
<sebastian> ?
<CasW> Dat hangt ervan af hoeveel programma's en zo je gebruikt
<sebastian> weinig
<sebastian> alleen internet
<sebastian> tog niet 70 gb?
<sebastian> ik bedoel 40
<sebastian> heb nog maar 40 gb vrije ruimte
<sebastian> oude pc
<sebastian> xp
<CasW> 40 GiB is voldoende
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> en dan t laatste
<sebastian> 2
<sebastian> moet ik hem van ubuntu.com downloaden of .nl?
<CasW> ubuntu.com
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> en
<sebastian> t aller laatste
<sebastian> in die installatie
<sebastian> staat er 32 of 64 bit
<sebastian> kan je dat zelf kiezen of hangt dat van je pc af wat je nu heb
<sebastian> ik heb nu 32
<sebastian> kan ik dan 64?
<CasW> Het hangt van je pc af, maar niet per sé van wat je nu hebt
<CasW> Weet je toevallig wat voor CPU erin zit?
<sebastian> ehmm
<sebastian> ff eigenschappen ...
<sebastian> HP compaq dc7600 Convertible
<sebastian> pentium (4)
<CasW> Oké, dan moet je 32 bits
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> hoe weet je dat ;O
<CasW> Gewoon, het is een te oude processor om 64-bits instructies te gebruiken
<sebastian> die download server gaat echt snel
<sebastian> van ubuntu
<sebastian> ja indd
<sebastian> maar
<sebastian> als je hem geinstalleerd heb
<sebastian> en je unninstalleerd hem
<sebastian> gaat ie dan weer automatisch naar windows
<sebastian> of moet je dan zo;n installatie programma?
<CasW> Dan gaat hij als het goed is gewoon weer naar windows
<sebastian> ok
<CasW> (Heb ik alleen weinig ervaring in; ik verwijder Linux nooit :p)
<sebastian> haha
<sebastian> :d
<sebastian> tevreden klant
<sebastian> ik denk dat ik dat ook niet doe
<sebastian> ik vind windows echt rotzooi
<sebastian> zo sloom
<sebastian> hoi
<sebastian> is het zo dat linux geen virussen heeft?
<CasW> Niet per sé géén, maar minder
<MonkeyDust> geen in het wild
<CasW> En gaten in de code, veiligheidsproblemen, worden heel snel weer gefixt, sneller dan bij niet-opensource software
<sebastian> mooi
<sebastian> ik pak even cdtje
<MonkeyDust> sebastian: http://sites.google.com/site/computertip/veiligheid
<sebastian> ben ik weer
<sebastian> ik zal even een kijke nemen
<sebastian> kijkje*
<viezerd> hou in gedachte dat die tips desktop-minded zijn
<sebastian> :(
<sebastian> geen cds
<sebastian> en geen usb
<sebastian> wachten tot morgen
<sebastian> :(
<CyberGabber> sebastian: Hier nog wat leesvoer... http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/
<sebastian> gelezen
<sebastian> maar toch bedankt
<sebastian> :D
<hansw> zo, sorry voor het in/uitloggen, unity was enigsinds bezig vreemd te doen
<hansw> arrrrgh
<hansw> op de 1 of andere manier verneukt gtk de boel
<OerHeks> ik merkte ook netwerk-performance-verlies, met unity en gnome classic
<Nicobas> hallo all
<hansw> OerHeks, oef, dat is brak
<OerHeks> en hier de oplossing als je met compiz loopt te klooien en de boel loop weer eens vast > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10733442#post10733442
<OerHeks> van desktop wall > cubic
<OerHeks> hallo Nicobas
<Nicobas> dag oerheks
<hansw> OerHeks, mijn probleem is dat mijn widgets in de programma's wel op gtk1 lijken
<hansw> erg lelijk
<hansw> en een ander theme kiezen helpt niet
<hansw> te vierkante buttons, te grote karakters in menu balken
<hansw> te vieze gtk kleur
<hansw> ....
<Nicobas> sos hier is een leek
<Nicobas> dieububtu wil instaleren
<OerHeks> stel je vraag, Nicobas, misschien weet iemand het antwoord.
<hansw> Nicobas, stel gewoon je vraag, wellicht kent iemand het ...
<Nicobas> nou ik heb het programma op een stik staan en ik zit in windows er moet een programma gebruikt worden om het af te draaien of zo
<OerHeks> je kan ubuntu binnen windows proberen met Wubi.exe installer
<Nicobas> het is een iso bestand staat er maar ja dat zegt mij dus niks
<Nicobas> met welk bestand gaat het werken/
<Nicobas> ?
<OerHeks> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<OerHeks> je kan de iso op een usb stick zetten, met pendrivelinux http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<OerHeks> of branden op cd, natuurlijk :-)
<Nicobas> het wordt afgeraden om het via windows te doen
<OerHeks> mja, ik ben ook niet voor wubi, het is geen echte ubuntu-ervaring vind ik
<OerHeks> is het een probleem om je huidige OS partitie te verkleinen en ubuntu ernaast te installeren ?
<Nicobas> kijk ik volg je al niet je gebruikt termen die voor mij ?????????? zijn
<Nicobas> ik denk dat ik maar iemand live moet proberen te vinden die eff bij mij thuis komt
<OerHeks> de .iso die je gedownload hebt, zul je eerst op cd of usb-stick moeten zetten om te gebruiken.
<OerHeks> dat kan met je brandprogramma, op usb met pendrive installer
<OerHeks> daarna, als je ubuntu binnen windows wilt proberen, gebruik je wubi.exe installer
<OerHeks> blijf je, Darkie ?
<hansw> ja hoor, heb ik weer
<hansw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-appmenu/+bug/774251
<OerHeks> scheelt je weer een bugreport, je zou kunnen confirmeren
<hansw> done
<hansw> ik ga nog even wat proberen, aanpassen in een gtk sessie en dan weer terug naar unity
<OerHeks> meer zinvols weet ik niet.
<hansw> hmmm, hem wel iets kunnen verbeteren
<hansw> ja, mozilla ziet er ook weer beter uit
<OerHeks> en wat heb je gevonden ?
<hansw> theme aangepast onder een classic sessie
<hansw> maar zaken als font grootte enzo aanpassen werkt dus gewoon niet onder unity
<hansw> daar moet ik dus nog even mee kloten
<OerHeks> leuk stukjen voor uw blog.
<Nicobas> hee oerheks bedankt
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> je zit nu op ubuntu ?
<hansw> We hebben iemand hier die het vast iets extra onder de aandacht brengt :-) Of niet Jelmer :-)
<Nicobas> mag ik nog eff die link zien?
<Nicobas> van via windows
<OerHeks> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<Nicobas> dat werkt als een trein
<Nicobas> staater al op
<OerHeks> mooi. dan zou ik helemaal over gaan, en in 64 bit als je pc geschikt is.
<Nicobas> wat bedoel je daarmee
<hansw> hmm, fonts zijn wel aan te passen
<OerHeks> gewoon, windows wissen en helemaal ubuntu draaien
<hansw> OerHeks, wil je niet van die enge dingen zeggen?
<Nicobas> ja windows klapt er vanzelf uit ilegaaltje
<OerHeks> het is veiliger, sneller, zuiniger.
<OerHeks> tenzij je een zware gamer bent ..
<hansw> OerHeks, dat laatste is niet zomaar waar
<OerHeks> zuiniger, oke, er is een miniem lekje, 20 watt > 25 watt
<hansw> servers op windows waren erg lang zuiniger v.w.b. stroom als ze virtueel draaiden
<Nicobas> iik haal alleen maar info van internet
<Nicobas> geen muziek en spelen enz.
<Nicobas> 'K vind het wel prima zo
<OerHeks> ubuntu is dan geschikt, alle web-tools die je nodig kan hebben, bestaan. youtube flash silverlight ( moonlight) Java etc etc
<OerHeks> niet alles werkt, zeg ik eerlijk, bepaalde uitzending gemist werkt niet. van rtl ofzo
<cumulus007> rtl xl werkt niet op linux
<OerHeks> jups
<Nicobas> hoe maak je de letters wat groterderderder
<cumulus007> welke letters?
<Nicobas> ik ben al geen tv kijker dus mol die handel ook maar
<Nicobas> op het scherm
<OerHeks> nou, spaceshuttle launch is wel leuk te volgen
<OerHeks> effin
<cumulus007> ja, welke letters op het scherm bedoel je dan? In de browser? Of voor de gehele desktop?
<Nicobas> lettergrote instellingen
<OerHeks> je lettertypes en grootte kan je in firefox instellingen veranderen.
<cumulus007> Dan kun je beter de dpi hoger zetten
<cumulus007> draai je de klassieke desktop of Unity?
<OerHeks> bewerken > voorkeuren tab Inhoud
<Nicobas> ok
<OerHeks> Of... je houd rechter CTRL vast en rol met je muiswieltje
<cumulus007> maar dat zal alleen de instellingen voor Firefox veranderen
<hansw> zo, weer enigsinds een normale interface
<Nicobas> mensen eerst bedankt en totziens
<HeerSMZett> lo ppl
<HeerSMZett> ik had mijn ubuntu geupdate en nu is het een mislukte apple kloon of zo iets georden
<OerHeks> je bedoelt, ik zie Unity ?
<HeerSMZett> jha dat
<HeerSMZett> ik schrok me rot
<OerHeks> ja het is even ontdekken hoe het werkt :-)
<OerHeks> wil je terug, naar classic gnome ?
<HeerSMZett> kan ik ook weer terug naar een gewone desktop? of bestaat dat niet mere
<HeerSMZett> jha dat OerHeks dankje voor het begrijpen
<OerHeks> log dan uit, niet uitschakelen, en dan onderaan de balk classic kiezen
<MrChrisDruif> Uitschakelen kan ook, maar duurt langer
<OerHeks> dan zit je misschien met auto-login, moet je alsnog uitloggen :P
<OerHeks> of is autologin te hinderen met een toetsje ?
<HeerSMZett> lo again
<OerHeks> wb Heer
<HeerSMZett> sorry drukte op verkeerde knop
<HeerSMZett> wat bedoel je met onderaan de balk classic kiezen?
<OerHeks> als je uitlogt, en het login scherm hebt, dan kan je op de onderste balk/panel andere taal / desktop kiezen
<OerHeks> daar Classic kiezen
<HeerSMZett> k ik ga kijken!
<hansw> pas na je een gebruiker hebt gekozen
<OerHeks> succes
<OerHeks> ehm ja, dat is mogenlijk, eerst je naam klikken, dan vraagt hij passwoord.
<OerHeks> dan zie je de mogenlijkheden
<OerHeks> heel scherp, hansw
<HeerSMZett> k
<HeerSMZett> ik ga het proberen
<hansw> ik zat er zelf net mee, vandaar
<OerHeks> dit is niet logisch, overigens
<hansw> klopt
<HeerSMZett> ik moet zeggen wederom jullie zijn helden
<HeerSMZett> het werkt
<HeerSMZett> gelukkig ik blij
<HeerSMZett> !
<OerHeks> oke dan
<HeerSMZett> echt tof!
<OerHeks> nu kun je een melding krijgen, dat er stuurprogramma;s  aanwezig zijn.
<OerHeks> wireless/video
<hansw> dvb :-)
<OerHeks> of zelf achteraan gaan in systeem menu
<HeerSMZett> hmm zo goed ben ik nog niet met linux. begin het wel steeds meer te snappen
<HeerSMZett> gelukkig want het bevalt me(ik mis alleen ps)
<OerHeks> de wiki is nog niet aangepast voor 11.04 maar komt op hetzelfde neer, denk ik >> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Multimedia
<OerHeks> 3 stapjes, restricted extra's pakket, zo'n 300 mb, en dan DVD decode script uitvoeren en Moonlight ophalen
<hansw> ben zelf overigens nog geen site tegen gekomen waar silverlight echt werkt
<HeerSMZett> echt waar ik wou dat andere communities zo'n toffe suport groep hadden.
<OerHeks> die is er wel ...
<OerHeks> .. betaald :p
<HeerSMZett> ik ga slapen, dames en heren wederom mijn dank is groot!
<OerHeks> veel plezier, Heer
<HeerSMZett> OerHeks, nee sommige dingen zijn alleen een paar kleine groepen en die zig zelf te goed vinden om antwoord te geven
<HeerSMZett> OerHeks, prettige avond
<OerHeks> hmm ik snap wel de weerstand tegen beginners vragen, doch daarmee kan je iemand enorm vooruithelpen.
<hansw> kip ei verhaal
<OerHeks> zelf meegemaakt.
<hansw> als je er zelf geen zin hebt is niet antwoorden de beste manier, soms heb ik het ook wel
<OerHeks> jups.
<OerHeks> al vind ik het leuk als je bevestigd, voor den klant.
<hansw> wat voor nu heeft het trouwens dat ik alle iconen omhoog kan slepen? Het verdwijnt achter mijn topbar, als ik het loslaat zakt het weer :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Als ik geen zin heb om een bijna retorische beginnersvraag te beantwoorden...dan doe ik dat ook niet
<OerHeks> de vraag recht krijgen, is vaak al het antwoord
<OerHeks> best moeilijk, een goeie troll spelen.
<FlipStonE> wat kom ik nu tegen...
<FlipStonE> bij mijn schoonouders pc upgrade gedaan van meerkat naar natty... (kubuntu)
<MrChrisDruif> En toen?
<FlipStonE> als ik inlog en het opstartscherm van kde krijg... vast! :p
<OerHeks> oei
<FlipStonE> doet niets meer, kan niet aanmelden... heb gnome geinstalleerd,
<FlipStonE> kon perfect aanmelden... ik denk van morgen de ~/.kde map te renamen en te rebooten :p
<hansw> uit en inloggen zou genoeg moeten zijn
<FlipStonE> rare toestanden dat kde gedoe...
<FlipStonE> hansw, ga het wel eens proberen zo ook...
<FlipStonE> ik vraag me trouwens af hoe je eigenlijk van een kubuntu install een ubuntu install maakt :-)
<FlipStonE> kde volledig verwijderen en enkel gnome...
<FlipStonE> want ik vind toch dat ubuntu beter draait dan kubuntu
#ubuntu-nl 2012-04-23
<idefix> hoe kick je een important security update permanent uit je lijstje?
<idefix> als je die gewoon niet wilt hebben of niet nodig acht?
<idefix> jongs?
<idefix> zeggen jullie gewoon dat je al die meuk moet installeren?
<vancha_> he pieps
<Muad_Dibber> hi
<tobias2> Goeiemorgen iedereen, draait hier iemand al ubuntu 12.04 (beta) ik heb namelijk een vraag: normaal kon ik gewoon applicaties verslepen naar het bureaublad, maar dat werkt nu niet meer, iemand een oplossing?
<pjotter> IK draai Xubuntu 12.04 beta. Daar werkt het nog wel.
<pjotter> Maar dat is natuurlijk een ander systeem
<tobias2> klopt
<tobias2> het is een beetje vervelend, want het is namelijk voor een basisschool en daar is het fijn als de pictogrammen lekker groot op het bureaublad staan
<pjotter> MIsschien dat je ze toch met een omweg via de menu editor op het bureaublad kan zetten?
<mvn071> tobias2, maybe try #ubuntu+1
<hdb> ubuntu 12.04; melding: Failed to fetch http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/update-manager/update-manager_0.156.13_all.deb 404  Not Found
<hdb> in http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/update-manager/ is http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/update-manager/update-manager_0.156.14_all.deb
<hdb> what to do
<mvn071> sudo apt-get update
<mvn071> hdb of even je mirro wijzigen in /etc/apt/sources.list
<tobias2> pjotter krijg je het via menu editter echt op het bureaublad dan en niet in het menu :P
<pjotter> Volgens mij heb ik door middel van klikken en slepen ooit ook eens wat icoontjes op het bureaublad gezet met de menu editor. Maar zeker weten doe ik dat niet. Ik kan het ook niet controleren nu, want ik draai Xubuntu.
<hdb> sudo apt-get update werkt ! thanx
<pjotter> Tenminste, ik neem aan dat je dat wilde? Vanuit het menu een icoontje op het bureaublad zetten?
<tobias2> ja, dat was de bedoeling
<tobias2> met de 11.10 distributie lukte dat prima, helaas nu niet meer
<pjotter> Ook niet met rechtermuisknop of zoiets?
<tobias2> laat ik het zo zeggen, ik kon firefox wel verslepen, maar een kantoor applicatie zoals office writer lukte niet
<tobias2> dan krijg ik het volgende
<tobias2> de verwijzing libreoffice-writer.desktop is loos, wilt u haar in de prullenbak gooien
<pjotter> ow?
<pjotter> Hmmm gek hoor. Het is natuurlijk wel nog een beta. Misschien dat dit een bugje is dat nog hersteld moet worden? In Xubuntu werkt het in ieder geval wel goed.
<tobias2> ik zal dan geduldig tot donderdag wachten, ben benieuwd
<tobias2> iig was het het wel waard om alvast te upgraden, want ik had een probleem dat ik geen bestanden op de server kon opslaan
<tobias2> en dat is nu wel verholpen :P
<pjotter> ja, ze worden telkens iets beterder :)
<pjotter> In Xubuntu kan ik eindelijk gegroepeerde iconen slepen. Voorheen moets ik iedere icoon apart verslepen.
<tobias2> dat is wel mooi inderdaad
<tobias2> ik vind alles nu ook veel soepeler, met name het inloggen al
<tobias2> als je een andere gebruiker selecteert
<pjotter> Leuk trouwens dat je Ubuntu op een basisschool gebruikt. Kunnen de kinderen er een beetje mee overweg?
<tobias2> er staat sinds een paar weken pas een pctje op de basisschool om te proberen en ik heb vorige week uitleg daarover gegeven aan de desbetreffende groepen
<tobias2> ze pikken het echt snel op
<tobias2> maar toen kwam dat probleem met het opslaan dus naar voren
<tobias2> en dat was wel een domper, als dat niet werkte dan viel mijn project natuurlijk in het water
<pjotter> Ja, zo is er altijd wat, helaas.
<tobias2> ik gebruik namelijk alle oude pc's voor ubuntu
<tobias2> want op windows draait het niet meer en het zit tevens op een zwaar netwerk
<pjotter> Slim
<pjotter> Er zijn ook nog lichtere varianten van Ubuntu. Je hebt o.a. Lubuntu en Xubuntu. Beiden schijnen een stuk lichter te zijn voor de computer dan 'normaal' Ubuntu.
<tobias2> klopt, maar was daar niet zo weg van
<tobias2> deze werkt perfect en is tevens nog mooi ook :p
<pjotter> Ja, als je voor 'mooi' gaat is Ubuntu beter.
<pjotter> Xubuntu is wel een beetje kaal en misschien een tikje 'ouderwets'.
<tobias2> klopt, heb het eens gedraaid toen ik nog in de testface zat
<tobias2> dus welke distributie ik wou gaan nemen
<pjotter> Heb je ook gekeken naar Edubuntu?
<tobias2> jup, die is zeer educatief
<tobias2> maar het grote probleem is dat die software niet gebruikt gaat worden en dat scheelt al weer 2 gb tijdens de installatie
<pjotter> Heb ik zelf nooit gezien. Maar is speciaal voor kinderen geloof ik.
<pjotter> Wat voor software gebruik je op zo'n basisschool? Is dat ook open source of toch ook windows programma's onder wine?
<tobias2> in groep 1 t/m 5 gebruiken ze nog veel programma's maar in groep 6 t/m 8 wordt dit minder, dan gaat het met name om werkstukken, internet en presenteren
<tobias2> ik heb een aantal dingen getest met wine en dit werkte
<pjotter> leuk
<tobias2> maar in wine zitten wat mij betreft nog een aantal kinderziektes
<tobias2> dan heb je af en toe een knop die niet werkt, of iets word niet goed weergegeven
<tobias2> kortom.. het was niet rendabel om daaraan te beginnen
<pjotter> Ja klopt. Ik zelf gebruik photoshop onder wine. Maar de photoshop versie die ik heb heeft toch wat kleine bugs onder wine.
<tobias2> ze moeten het ook zien als een extraatje he (die ubuntu pc's) :P
<pjotter> Ik heb wel eens zitten kijken. Er zijn hele leuke dingen voor kinderen op Ubuntu. leren programmeren enzo.
<tobias2> het zijn oude pc's die gewoon niet meer goed werken onder windows
<pjotter> Ik snap het. Oude bakken :)
<tobias2> of ze gaan weg, of je blijft eraan sleutelen, want het werkt gewoon niet meer goed onder windows (dat kost veel tijd) of je installeert ubuntu en je bent van alle problemen af
<pjotter> Wat zijn het eigenlijk? 386/486's ?
<tobias2> pardon? :P
<pjotter> pentium? :)
<tobias2> eeehm
<pjotter> :D
<tobias2> dat is een hele goeie
<pjotter> Ik bedoelde de processor
<tobias2> klopt, dat wet ik :P
<pjotter> Die ik noemde zijn vrij oude processors
<Ian> nee johhhhhhh
<tobias2> ik heb eigenlijk geen flauw idee, het zijn allemaal verschillende oude pc's dus durf daar geen uitspraken over te doen
<pjotter> Ancient
<pjotter> Mijn ouders hebben ook nog steeds een oude bak staan. Ik heb geen flauw idee wat het is. Maar daar draait Ubuntu nog steeds heel aardig op.
<tobias2> :)
<tobias2> vroeger vond ik ubuntu maar niks, maar had er ook niet echt tijd voor om het uit te zoeken
<tobias2> zit nu toch op stage, dus dacht: waarom ook niet :p
<tobias2> het is geweldig als je er de tijd voor neemt
<pjotter> Zit je in het onderwijs?
<tobias2> ik studeer nog ja
<pjotter> Ik bedoel als leraar in opleiding?
<pjotter> Heb ik zelf ook wel eens aan gedacht. Maar toch maar niet gedaan :p
<tobias2> oh nee, dat wil ik absoluut niet :p
<tobias2> dat is echt het laatste wat ik wil worden
<pjotter> O? Wat dan?
<tobias2> ik ga voor netwerkbeheerder, maar wil vooral nog even verder kijken wat de ICT branche te bieden heeft
<pjotter> Mijn leek het best leuk. Maar ja... dat 'lijkt' altijd... todat je het echt bent.
<pjotter> hm? Mijn? Mij natuurlijk :)
<Ian> wat vind je er aan tegenvallen dan
<pjotter> Ik vermoed dat het best veel stressen is. En veel gedoe met vergaderen enzo.
<Ian> netwerkbeheerder? vergaderen?
<pjotter> Ja, dat hoor je toch vaak? Dat leraren zoveel rompslomp op hun dak krijgen?
<Ian> *gniffel*
<Ian> mja
<Ian> dat zeggen ze inderdaad
<pjotter> Maar? Is niet zo?
<Ian> geen idee
<Ian> ik ben geen docent
<pjotter> okee
<Ian> maar ze hebben wel heel veel vakantie om uit te rusten
<pjotter> Ach ja. Ik heb zelf een opleiding in de IT. Maar uiteindelijk gekozen voor een wat kunstzinniger beroep.
<Ian> het nadeel van systeem/netwerk beheer vind ik de 24/7 beschikbaarheidsformule
<Ian> vooral met netwerk
<Ian> als het netwerk eruit ligt alwaar je netwerkbeheer doet
<Ian> wordt je gewoon opgetrommeld
<pjotter> Kun je dat niet vanuit thuis aanslingeren?
<tobias2> het is wel zo dat je af en toe moet vergaderen
<Ian> als het netwerk eruit ligt is dat een beetje een kip/ei probleem he ;)
<tobias2> je kan het vanuit huis aanslingeren, maar als dat niet meer werkt
<Ian> denk b.v. aan een kapotte switch
<pjotter> Ja, ok. Iemand moet die resetknop induwen :)
<Ian> mja of een switchboard is stuk
<Ian> ding boot niet meer
<Ian> etc
<pjotter> Ok, dat soort dingen
<pjotter> Ik heb er geen flauw idee van :) Ik was opgeleid als software engineer
<pjotter> Wij deden niet zoveel met netwerkdingen. Meer ontwerpen van systemen en databases enzo
<rene_> My usb-sticks turned to read-only after using Grsync. Tried to chnage by sudo chmod 755 -R * whlie in that directory, but the output stays unable to change - read-only What cabn I do ?
<rene_> Gisteren Grsync gebruikt om usb sticks te backuppen op mijn server. Leek prima te gaan. Vandaag probeer ik een bestand op een stick te bewerken, maar bij het wegschrijven krijg ik foutmeldingen. Blijkt de stik read-only geworden. Geprobeerd met sudo chmod 755 -R * de rechten te veranderen, maar ik krijg bij elke file de melding dat deze alleen-lezen is. Wat kan ik nog meer doen?
<tobias2> goedenmiddag, iemand die een programma weet waarmee ik snelkoppelingen op het bureaublad kan maken?
<mvn071> slepen ?
<tobias2> werkt in 12.04 niet meer
<tobias2> bij libre office tenminste
<tobias2> alleen bij libre office dus
<Oer> voor 11.10 alt + F2 gnome-desktop-item-edit --create-new ~/Desktop >>> http://askubuntu.com/questions/64222/how-can-i-create-launchers-on-my-desktop
<Oer> als libreoffice open is, kan je deze toch vastzetten op unity-panel?
<tobias2> ik gebruik gnome desktop
<tobias2> kun je ook ergens het "toepassingsbestand" van de libre offices applicaties vinden? dan kan ik via daar een snelkoppeling creëeren
<belgianguy> hallo
<belgianguy> ik zag net dat in 11.10 de updater stelde dat 'Packages wordt gedownload'
<belgianguy> dat zou beter 'Pakketten worden gedownload' zijn IMO
<StefandeVries> trijntje is één van de vertalers.
<StefandeVries> trijntje, ping!
<StefandeVries> Hopelijk ziet hij dit :)
<belgianguy> ik hoop het ook
<belgianguy> is er ergens een lijst van alle nl-NL strings die in het OS zitten?
<belgianguy> of 'werkt het zo niet' ? :p
<lord4163> Hoi
<lord4163> Ik heb opeens geen geluid meer? :(
<OerHeks> Hoe opeens, lord4163 ?
<yellabs-r2> hello
<yellabs-r2> :)
<lord4163> Is al opgelost, denk dat Mixxx er aan heeft gezeten :(
<yellabs-r2> iemand die toevallig een asrock 3D ion platform gebruikt samen met ubuntu ?
<timo^> http://www.asrock.com/nettop/overview.asp?Model=ION%203D%20Series
<timo^> die?
<yellabs-r2> even checken
<yellabs-r2> ja die
<yellabs-r2> :)
<timo^> lijkt me gewoon te werken
<timo^> Nvidia werkt goed icm Linux
<yellabs-r2> ik weet het niet, heb al jaren dezelfde config
<yellabs-r2> worden de drivers van nvidia nog steeds ontwikkeld voor linux ?
<timo^> zeker
<yellabs-r2> is toch van amd nu ..
 * timo^ heeft een 32 MB Nvidia graka, nog altijd ondersteund
<timo^> yellabs-r2: nope, da's ATI
<yellabs-r2> ah , ja, ik ben een beetje roestig
<yellabs-r2> ;)
<yellabs-r2> ja, de oude drivers natuurlijk wel,  in jouw geval waarschijnlijk een mx 400
<yellabs-r2> een ubuntu desktop heeft ook nog meer economische voordelen, je koopt niet zo snel een nieuwe computer...
<yellabs-r2> :)
<yellabs-r2> bill recommends ubuntu
<yellabs-r2> http://www.explision.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Bill-Gates-recommends-Ubuntu.jpeg
<yellabs-r2> grappig eh ?
<Luckiboy> fake
<belgianguy> lol, nss
<belgianguy> is trijntje er al btw?
<Luckiboy> ja toch
<yellabs-r2> timo
<yellabs-r2> ik zie dat je een beetje aan een ubuntu site aan het werken bent
<timo^> jup
<yellabs-r2> een kennis van mij in linux land heeft deze gemaakt, misschien leuk om eens te kijken
<yellabs-r2> http://sites.google.com/site/computertip/
<timo^> niet zoveel meer
<timo^> klopt
<corewillem> ik ook :)
<timo^> da's Pjotr (Piet) :)
<yellabs-r2> hmm, jij kent piet
<corewillem> timo maak je ook ubuntu site ?
<yellabs-r2> ok
<corewillem>  bij mij eigenlijk vanalles
<yellabs-r2> klein wereldje
<corewillem> niet aleen ubuntu
<corewillem> ah site kende ik al zalige site
<yellabs-r2> ja ,heerlijk he ..
<StefandeVries> Soms iets te panisch op sommige vlakken
<StefandeVries> Maar altijd veilig toe te passen.
<yellabs-r2> ja, zeer grondig en diepgravend
<yellabs-r2> zullen we maar zeggen
<yellabs-r2> :)
<yellabs-r2> mooi toch ?
<yellabs-r2> en draaien jullie de nieuwste computers die er zijn met ubuntu , of allemaal een oud beestje ?
<timo^> corewillem: ik heb hem laten vallen. Zat toch wel erg veel werk in, en ging niet icm sgool ;)
<yellabs-r2> of misschien wel een pre- installed ( van dell )
<corewillem> als iemand naar vorderingen mijn site wil kijken computerleven.be nog geen content
<StefandeVries> Ik heb een zelfbouw-pc van 2 jaar oud.
<timo^> yellabs-r2: had ik maar geld voor een monstert
<timo^> :(
<StefandeVries> Nee, 3 volgens mij.
<corewillem> ik zelfbouw sinds oktober
<StefandeVries> Even opzoeken :P
<yellabs-r2> okey, met de pet rond voor timo
<yellabs-r2> ;)
 * timo^ heeft een zelfbouwpc vanuhm, hardware van 6 jaar terug? :P
<corewillem> oeioei
<timo^> AMD64 <#
<timo^> 8,3
<Luckiboy> corewillem, waarom heb je het google logo style logo op je site?
<timo^> nee!!
<timo^> <3
<timo^> die :P
<corewillem> standaart online edit
<corewillem> or
<StefandeVries> Mijne is de 21e 3 jaar oud geworden.
<corewillem> ik kan niet werken met photoshop
<Luckiboy> Ik ook niet
<timo^> yellabs-r2: alleja, ik heb genoeg rotzooi hoor
<timo^> Kubuntu draait lekker
<OerHeks> Athlon2 x2 3ghrz, 4 gb ddr2, Nvidia 430, SSD & Sata2 HDD .. niet echt recent.
<StefandeVries> Athlon II?
<StefandeVries> Ik heb nog Athlon I :P
<corewillem> oke nu mijn core i5 2500k op 4.4ghz
<yellabs-r2> wow
<corewillem> club 3d hd 6870 coolstream edition
<corewillem> 8 gb ram
<yellabs-r2> snelle jongens eh
<corewillem> (word later uitgebreid naar 32gb
<StefandeVries> Zinvol.
<timo^> Athlon64 X2 2GHZ, 2GB DDR400 geheugen, ATI Radeon X1300, Sata2 HDD, IDE HDD, 2 DVD branders
<corewillem> en dan de schande van men pc :( 1tb samsung hd
<corewillem> en kast is antec three hundred
<yellabs-r2> ik gewoon een dell optiplex gx620 .. uit bedrijfs overschot... lol
<corewillem> ik ben blijkbaar een van betere hier :)
<corewillem> is ook recent pctje natuurlijk
<yellabs-r2> corewillem, bij jou komen we gamen
<yellabs-r2> :)
 * timo^ heeft net een Dell te pakken gekregen met W2K :D
<corewillem> daarvoor heb ik ook een graka :)
<corewillem> men hd 6870 overklokt ook lekker :)
<timo^> pingelpingelpingelpingelpingelpingeltuduuuduuuduuuuhhhhhh
<timo^> overklokken
<timo^> bleh
<corewillem> niet top kaart maar kan men games aan :)
<corewillem> vind 69** te veel geld
<yellabs-r2> ik heb jaren A A gespeeld op mijn linux bakken
<corewillem> heb liever later upgrade naar serie als 9000 er zijn ofzo
<corewillem> ik speel niet in linux :(
<yellabs-r2> he, spelen is zo leuk
<yellabs-r2> lol
<yellabs-r2> ach ja, je kan ook productie draaien met je linux bak natuurlijk
<corewillem> jah
<corewillem> kan niet wachten tot **** garantie stickers van pc zijn :(
<corewillem> ze zijden dat ik mocht bijsteken blijkbaar niet :(
<corewillem> had ik hem  maar zelf in elkaar gezet :(
<yellabs-r2> hehe
<corewillem> grr ik haat alternate
<timo^> corewillem: paps had het ook gedaan, gewoon toestemming vragen
<OerHeks> Terrecht, dat ze zegelen.
<OerHeks> Al die zogenaamde deskundige zelfbouwerts ..
<corewillem> paps ?
<corewillem> oerheks ik weet best hoe ik een pc in en uit elkaar kan halen ?
<corewillem> is niet zo moeilijk  je kan niet zoveel verkeerd aansluiten hoor
<corewillem> (anno 2012)
<OerHeks> 'niet zoveel' maar het kan wel. een ledje verkeerdom aansluiten kan je mobo al plat leggen.
<corewillem> wie sluit er dan ook een ledje verkeerd aan ?
<corewillem> buite de mannen van alternate
<corewillem> ze hadden men moederbord gesloopt :(
<OerHeks> effin, dit gaat richtiing offtopic.
<corewillem> euhm is dit niet offtopic forum ?
<Luckiboy> nee corewillem
<Luckiboy> dit is ubuntu-nl
<corewillem> oei :(
<StefandeVries> #ubuntu-nl-offtopic ;)
<Luckiboy> exactly
<MASTERBOB> hey
<MASTERBOB> i have a problem
<Luckiboy> We spreken ook nederlands hoor
<MASTERBOB> oww laat maar
<OerHeks> dag MASTERBOB
<Luckiboy> wat zit je dwars
<Luckiboy> ?
<MASTERBOB> nee ik heb versie 11.04 draaien maar ik wil naar versie 11.10
<yellabs-r2> 12.04 ?
<MASTERBOB> is er manier waarop dit makkelijk kan of moet ik helemaal een istalatie cd maken en dan alles back-upen
<MASTERBOB> 12.04 is toch nog niet uit?
<yellabs-r2> beta 2
<Luckiboy> 3 dagen :)
<yellabs-r2> dacht ikk
<Luckiboy> *4
<yellabs-r2> wacht nog een paar daagjse
<yellabs-r2> jes
<yellabs-r2> :)
<MASTERBOB> ja, dat is een goed idee
<MASTERBOB> maar dan alsnog
<Luckiboy> dan staat ie volgens mij automatisch in updatebeheer
<MASTERBOB> kan je op een makkelijke manier naar een hogere versie?
<OerHeks> ook al upgrade je via update, download wel de iso en zet deze op cd/usb.
<yellabs-r2> ik heb hier ook gewoon nog een LTS draaien ..
<Luckiboy> Oerheks: Agree
<MASTERBOB> oke ga ik dan wel doen
<yellabs-r2> van LTS naar LTS, tenzij je graag bleeding edge wil
<MASTERBOB> dan nog maar een paar dagen wachten...
<OerHeks> verse install is veel sneller, denk ik.
<yellabs-r2> never change a winning horse ..
<yellabs-r2> meestal is verse install het fijnst , inderdaad
<MASTERBOB> oke, dan zal ik wachten tot 12.04
<yellabs-r2> backup je home ... of belangrijke files
<MASTERBOB> bedankt allemaal!
<OerHeks> succes
<yellabs-r2> en als je toch wil kijken , draai je gewoon van een usb stick om te kunnen proeven aan het nieuwste
<corewillem> en gnome 3 is een must
<yellabs-r2> ok, fijne avond allemaal ..
<corewillem> als je unity niets vind
<OerHeks> hmm owja, de iso is groterder dan 700 mb.
<yellabs-r2> bye
<trijntje> belgianguy: wzp?
<belgianguy> trijntje, ik zag net dat de updater in 11.10 stelde dat "Packages wordt gedownload"
<belgianguy> beter zou zijn "Pakketten worden gedownload"
<trijntje> belgianguy: welke updater, van standaard ubuntu?
<belgianguy> trijntje, jah
<belgianguy> sorry was ff ask
<belgianguy> afk*
<trijntje> vreemd, ik zal eens kijekn
<trijntje> belgianguy: kan je voor mij kijken in welk pakket die vertaling zit?
<trijntje> grep -ri "packages wordt gedownload" /usr/share/locale*
<belgianguy> trijntje, dat geeft niet meteen iets, maar het verscheen in de Update Manager zelf
<trijntje> belgianguy: klopt, het uitvoeren daarvan duurt een tijdje. Maar update manager gebruikt zelf iets van 5 programma's, en in elk daarvan kan die zin zitten
<belgianguy> trijntje, grep is al klaar, maar het gaf geen resultaat daarop
<belgianguy> is het case sensitive?
<belgianguy> of maakt het gebruik van variabelen?
<belgianguy> trijntje,  op "wordt gedownload" krijg ik wel 3 hits
<trijntje> maar het gaat om de foute vertaling natuurlijk, vind je daar niets voor?
<trijntje> (ik ben even weg)
<belgianguy> trijntje, nee op de letterlijke versie niet
<belgianguy> en ik heb er geen screen van gepakt
<Peter[]> Goeieavond
<JanC> volgens mij gaat het om het bestand met de naam Packages dat onderdeel is van repositories
<JanC> trijntje: vb. via "%(files)s wordt gedownload" in aptdaemon
<JanC> in welk geval het dus wel juist is, al is het misschien wel mogelijk om duidelijk te maken dat dat een bestandsnaam is... (maar dat is dan vermoedelijk ook niet duidelijk in het origineel?)
<JanC> belgianguy: ^^^ kan dat het zijn?
<belgianguy> JanC dat lijkt me idd het geval
<belgianguy> en is in lijn met de bevinding dat ik 3x "wordt gedownload" kan vinden maar "Packages wordt gedownload" niet
<belgianguy> desalniettemin is het toch verwarrend, maar ik neem aan dat packets misschien niet geinternationaliseerd worden?
<JanC> okido, ik gok dat trijntje erg blij is dat er niet ergens zo'n kemel van een vertaling in zou zitten  ;)
<JanC> belgianguy: dat bestand is onderdeel van de metadata van een repository
<JanC> in feite de lijst met beschikbare pakketten
<JanC> dat vertalen wordt een beetje lastig, lijkt me
<belgianguy> JanC, jah dat is water naar de zee dragen, wel jammer dat het toch zo prominent aanwezig is
<belgianguy> als het in één of andere config file stond was het wel ok, maar de update manager heb ik nog wel eens vaker open
<JanC> hm, waar/wanneer precies is dat prominent aanwezig?
<JanC> klap jij die mini-terminal open of zo?
<belgianguy> daarstraks toen ik update stond dat waar er nu staat dat er geen updates beschikbaar zijn
<belgianguy> nee, die terminal heb ik nooit open
<JanC> dan hoeft het inderdaad niet echt nee  ☺
<JanC> ik zou eens moeten kijken of dat in 12.04 ook nog zo is
<JanC> (al is het nu te laat om dat te fixen...)
<belgianguy> ja, dat wordt ook nog een hele klus om die hier nog op te krijgen
<belgianguy> partitie wat te klein gekozen op een dual boot systeem
<belgianguy> en heel m'n android dingetjes/config wil ik liefst toch niet kwijt
<JanC> backup maken van je $HOME
<JanC> inclusief alle hidden files/directories uiteraard, voor die configs
<JanC> je kan ook de partitie vergroten vanaf een live CD met GParted
<JanC> maar dan wil je sowieso ook een backup   :P
<belgianguy> JanC, jah, die laatste optie leek me de meest aangewezen
<belgianguy> idd
<belgianguy> want ik heb GRUB al eens stuk gekregen, dat het helemaal niets meer deed (error 19 iirc)
<belgianguy> niet leuk :p
<JanC> en gaat als je pech hebt langer duren dan nieuwe install van beide OS'en
<belgianguy> jah, m'n Windows partitie wil ik ook niet kwijt
<belgianguy> nu, het zijn 2 verschillende disks wel
<trijntje> belgianguy: zou je een screenshot kunnen maken als je het nog een keer ziet?
<belgianguy> trijntje, jah, wou net al proberen maar m'n systeem is al up to date
<belgianguy> maar dan laat ik het sowieso hier weer weten
<JanC> belgianguy: normaal zal die dat opnieuw downloaden als je update forceert, toch?
<JanC> of nee, wacht
<JanC> je moet niet die hele lijst downloaden om te zien of er iets veranderd is
<JanC> (gelukkig maar :P )
<trijntje> cool, bedankt, als er een bug in zit moeten we die wel vinden
<JanC> het lijkt me geen echte bug, maar eerder iets wat verbeterd kan worden qua UI/UX
<JanC> zou bijvoorbeeld handig zijn als we daar een ander lettertype voor konden gebruiken of zo  ;)
<JanC> of het helemaal weglaten
<JanC> of verbergen & enkel tonen als je iets openklikt of zo
<belgianguy> ja, maar mss is het een constante ofzo die ergens gedefinieerd is?
<belgianguy> je kan niet ieder pakket gaan napluizen :)
<JanC> oh jawel, dat is simpel genoeg
<JanC> (uiteraard niet manueel)
<JanC> maar een constante zou niet vertaald zijn  ;)
<belgianguy> want ik deed die grep eens op het woord "Packages" alleen, maar dat waren er gigantisch veel
<belgianguy> maar met enkel "wordt vertaald" kreeg ik 3 resultaten
<belgianguy> ubuntuone-client.mo
<JanC> dat bestand heet "Packages" (of ook wel Packages.gz of Packages.bz2 of zo)
<belgianguy> update-manager.mo
<belgianguy> aptdaemon.mo
<belgianguy> jah wss is het idd een '%naam% wordt gedownload'
<JanC> en dat moet voor elke repository inclusief PPA's etc.) gedownload worden
<OerHeks> cool, alle mascotte's op een rijtje http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/from-warty-warthog-to-quantal-quetzal.html
#ubuntu-nl 2012-04-24
<Musti> goedemorgen allemaal
<Musti> iemand verstand van android sdk?
<Lew> Morge
<Lew> /
<rghvdberg> hoi
<RawChid> Ik zit met een vervelend probleem
<RawChid> Had laatst een Apple toetsenbord aangesloten op mijn laptop. En nu doet mijn laptoptoetsenbord het niet meer goed. (layout in de war). Weet iemand hoe ik dit kan oplossen?
<RawChid> Dag rghvdberg
<rghvdberg> hoi RawChid
<rghvdberg> had een Thunderbird vraag maar los hem net zelf op ... Global Inbox
<OerHeks> voeding loskoppelen, batterij eruit, dan de powertoets 10 sec vasthouden, en alles weer aansluiten, zo reset je je laptop.
<rghvdberg> mijn pc is wel verschrikkelijk traag. weet niet of het aan ubuntu ligt of aan de pc (Dell Inspiron 531)
<rghvdberg> gebruik ubuntu vanaf 7.04 of 7.10 en ging alles super super snel
<rghvdberg> is 12.04 zoveel zwaarder dan 7.10 ?
<rghvdberg> maar xubuntu of lubuntu hielp ook niet echt , had niet het idee dat het veel sneller was dan ubu
<OerHeks> in die 5 jaar zijn miljoenen kernel regels bijgeschreven.
<rghvdberg> miljoenen regels kernel ... mijn 'el cheapo' webcam doet het nog steeds niet :-) zonde van die 6 euro ! LOL
<OerHeks> dus je hebt niet echt een supportvraag?
<rghvdberg> is er software om te testen of er iets mis is met mijn harddisk/grafische kaart/geheugen
<rghvdberg> dat is eigenlijk de vraag
<rghvdberg> als ik bvb firefox opstart reageert de pc opeens niet meer voor enkele 10-tallen seconden
<rghvdberg> ook de muis dus niet
<rghvdberg> probeer ik via terminal en top erachter te komen wat er aan de hand is maar dat duurt zolang voordat ik er in kom dat het dan opeens allemaal weer wel werkt.
<rghvdberg> en vaak is het systeem traag en 'unresponsive' maar zie ik in top niet veel bijzonders qua cpu en mem
<OerHeks> wat voor processor en hoeveel geheugeh zit er in je pc?
<rghvdberg> moment
<rghvdberg> AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4400+
<rghvdberg> MemTotal:        1018264 kB
<rghvdberg> dat is 1 gig , toch ?
<OerHeks> duo core en 1 gb valt mee
<rghvdberg> lang leve cat /proc/**** :p
<OerHeks> al is 1 gb niet echt veel..
<rghvdberg> en nou weet ik niet meer waarom ik synaptic opgestart heb ?
<rghvdberg> valt me wel op dat apt-get zowat het hele systeem bevriest evenals xapian-apt (of zo iets)
<rghvdberg> wow 12 sec om mijn home directory te openen in nautilus
<RawChid> OerHeks: dat van die voeding etc heb ik nog niet geprobeerd.
<RawChid> Het was toennet wel ff goed, had iets met ibus of input method gedaan denk ik. Maar na een reboot was het weer mis
<RawChid> (zit nu weer ff in Windows)
<OerHeks> welk type mac toetsenbord is het?
<RawChid> weet ik niet meer. Niet 1 van de nieuwste
<OerHeks> dat dacht ik al :(
<RawChid> update-initramfs had ik ook al geprobeerd
<RawChid> mja, het is ook 12.04 he. Doe binnenkort denk ik sowieso een re-install
<RawChid> Maar als iemand een tip heeft houd ik mij aanbevolen :)
<Tobias2> heeft hier iemand al versie 12.04 draaien?
<Luckiboy> Xubuntu 12.04 Hier
<Luckiboy> Maar hij is officieel nog niet uit hè ;)
<Tobias2> klopt Luckiboy
<Tobias2> maar ik vroeg me af of je me met een klein probleempje kan helpen :p
<Luckiboy> Nou vertel
<Tobias2> Ik zet de pictogrammen graag op het bureaublad (dat is ook makkelijker voor andere mensen)
<Tobias2> nu werkt dit bij elk programma behalve met de applicaties van libre office
<Tobias2> die links werken vervolgens niet
<Tobias2> heb jij een programma of een manier / trucje waardoor dit wel werkt
<Luckiboy> In usr/share/applications staan de launchers, dan rechts op Desktop en navigeren naar die launchers
<Luckiboy> *rechts op desktop en dan maak snelkoppeling
<Tobias2> als ik rechtermuisknop doe op mijn bureaublad zie ik enkel deze opties
<Tobias2> nieuwe map aanmaken, nieuw document aanmaken, bureaublad rangschikken op naam, uitgelijnd houden, plakken en werkbladachtergrond wijzigen
<Luckiboy> Oh dan navigeren naar usr/share/applications, rechtsklik op pictogram en dan maak snelkoppeling
<Tobias2> maak snelkoppeling heb ik er niet tussen zitten
<Luckiboy> Nee? Vreemd.
<Luckiboy> Dan slepen naar bureaublad?
<Tobias2> dan krijg ik dus dat probleem dat de link niet werkt :P
<OerHeks> het kán wel, maar is geblokkeerd, starter op je bureaublad
<Tobias2> hoe kan ik dit toch aan de gang krijgen? ^^
<OerHeks> dit is een howto met plaatjes >> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/add-application-shortcuts-to-your-desktop-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<OerHeks> maar goed, libreoffice starters staan ook in je unitybalk.
<Tobias2> ik gebruik de gnome interface
<Tobias2> die werkt wat sneller voor die trage pctjes ^^
<Luckiboy> Dan zou ik xfce kiezen, nog sneller en fijner
<OerHeks> van gnomepanel weet ik niks.
<OerHeks> vraag in #ubuntu+1 ?
<Tobias2> wat is xfce precies Luckiboy?
<Luckiboy> xfce is net zoals gnome een interface, wordt gebruikt in xubuntu
<Tobias2> helaas OerHeks, die link helpt niet bij mij, als ik die commando's invoer krijg ik: sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntupc
<OerHeks> voor een nederlandse ubuntu, zul je Desktop moeten vervangen door bureaublad, handige nl vertaling
<Luckiboy> Tobias2, Kan je niet zelf een .destop bestand maken
<Tobias2> klopt, heb ik gedaan, werkte ook niet :p
<Tobias2> hoe moet dat Luckiboy?
<OerHeks> mja, je hebt geen unity, dus dan houd het op.
<Luckiboy> even een goede handleiding op google zoeken...
<Luckiboy> kijk hier eens: http://askubuntu.com/questions/72535/creating-desktop-files-to-use-on-the-open-with-other-application-tab
<Tobias2> bedankt voor de moeite, ik ga er gelijk mee aan de slag :)
<Luckiboy> of je kopieert gewoon die van usr/share/applications, als je die opent met gedit
<Tobias2> allemaal zo makkelijk voor een beginner.. pfoe xD
<Luckiboy> Moet ik een how-to'tje voor je schrijven? :)
<Tobias2> zou echt super zijn, als ik eenmaal weet hoe ik libre office writer op mijn bureaublad kan krijgen volgt de rest vanzelf :D
<Luckiboy> oke even wachten dan
<Luckiboy> btw, voor writer of impress of...
<Tobias2> writer :P
<Luckiboy> ok
<Luckiboy> klaar! http://pastebin.com/QaraYLwp
<Tobias2> hoe kom je aan zoveel regels :P
<Luckiboy> gekopieerd :P
<Tobias2> ahh gelukt :D waar haal je die info eigenlijk vandaan? dan kan ik hetzelfde met impress doen :D
<Tobias2> en hartstikke bedankt btw
<Luckiboy> In usr/share/applications staan de codes als je zo'n bestand opent met gedit
<Luckiboy> En dan alleen nog maar kopieeren en op het bureaublad een teksbestandje met dat erin maken
<Tobias2> gelukt, je bent super Luckiboy :)
<Luckiboy> Geen dank
<Tobias2> als je me nog kon vertellen hoe je een smb share kon linken via een map op het bureaublad dan zou het ook echt super zijn :P
<Luckiboy> snelkoppeling naar share op je bureaublad?
<Tobias2> laat ik iets concreter zijn
<Tobias2> als ik kies voor "verbinden met een server" en dat lukt eenmaal dan maak ik daar een bladwijzer van, zodat die blijft staan
<Tobias2> deze servermap heet tobiastest en die kan ik enkel benaderen vanuit "locaties" of bij mijn persoonlijke map links bij de bladwijzers
<Tobias2> maar nu leek het me fijner om een linkje op het bureaublad te hebben daarvoor
<Luckiboy> oh ik dacht /usr/share ! Sorry, miscommunicatie
<Tobias2> want hij moet op een basisschool staan, en voor de kids is dat wat fijner :P
<Luckiboy> heeft die server map een locatie, zeg maar bv. /home/luc ?
<Tobias2> als ik met de muis erover heen ga staat er: smb://domeinnaam:tobias@ipadres/tobiastest/ en in de map zelf staat tobiastest op ipadres
<Tobias2> dus waar zou ik jouw antwoord eventueel kunnen vinden :P
<Luckiboy> Ik heb van servers niet echt veel verstand, maar als je de locatie kunt achterhalen kun je een tekstbestandje met "nautilus /locatie/naar/server/ " kunnen maken en dat uitvoerbaar maken
<Tobias2> daar vraag je me wat.. heb geen idee hoe ik aan die locatie kom haha
<Luckiboy> volgens mij is dat smb://domeinnaam:tobias@ipadres/tobiastest
<Tobias2> oh, dan had ik hem al
<Tobias2> en hoe moet je dat tekstbestandje precies opslaan?
<Luckiboy> probeer dan eens zo'n tekstbestand?
<Luckiboy> gewoon als zoals jij het wil en dan uitvoerbaar maken
<Tobias2> dan de vraag, hoe maak je hem uitvoerbaar xD
<Luckiboy> Dus bv. Server en dan rechtsklik -> opties -> toestaan als uitvoerbaar bestand
<Luckiboy> of zoietxs
<Luckiboy> *zoiets
<Tobias2> hmm nee dat gaat helaas niet werken
<Luckiboy> Ow
<Luckiboy> Dan weet ik het helaas niet
<Tobias2> maakt niet uit, je hebt me verder al goed geholpen :)
<Luckiboy> Tobias2, Misschien kan je hier wat mee? http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/11/29/creating-launchers-for-network-locations/
<Tobias2> super dat je meehelpt, maar ik zie geen create launcher staan als ik rechtermuisknop doe :P
<Tobias2> is iets wat ik bij meerdere dingen moe doen, maar helaas ontbreekt dit bij mij
<Tobias2> misschien dat ik daarvoor wat toepassingen moet installeren?
<Luckiboy> hmm, volgens mij heeft 11.10 die optie niet meer
<Tobias2> zit nu in 12.04, maar dat zal waarschijnlijk weinig uitmaken
<OerHeks> bij unity niet idd, hoe het zit in gnome-panel weet ik niet.
<Luckiboy> je kan gnome panel wel installeren in 11.10: sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends gnome-panel
<Luckiboy> Maar ik weet niet of dat verstandig is
<Tobias2> dat werkte volgens mij niet bij mij
<Tobias2> heb dat al eens geprobeerd xD
<Luckiboy> Ah maar dan vanuit de terminal?
<Luckiboy> gnome-desktop-item-edit ~/Desktop/ --create-new
<Luckiboy> en dan moet je desktop veranderen in Bureaublad
<OerHeks> Tobias2, je zegt zelf dat je gnome hebt, geen untiy... dus wat heb je gedaan?
<Tobias2> ik heb in het softwarecentrum gnome ingetypt en die toepassing gedownload zodat ik het oude gnome bureaublad weer kon krijgen
<Tobias2> daarna wou ik de office applicaties erop zetten, maar dat deed het niet dus ging opzoek naar een oplossing. uiteindelijk kwam ik dus bij dat launcher gebeure en probeerde ik het op die manier te downloaden, maar bij mij gaf dat niets
<Luckiboy> heb je die terminal opdracht van mij al uitgevoerd, de 2e
<Gorash_> ik zit nog altijd in 10.04 lolz
<Tobias2> hmm luckiboy, ik weet niet hoe, maar gisteren kreeg ik iets anders XD
<Tobias2> maar nu kan ik wel zoiets aanmaken
<Tobias2> even proberen
<erik__> hallo
<Tobias2> it works
<Tobias2> thanks Luckiboy ^^
<Luckiboy> hallo erik__
<Luckiboy> En Tobias2, niks anders meer te vragen?
<Tobias2> tot nu toe niets meer, je hebt me goed uit de brand geholpen!
<Luckiboy> mooi
<Luckiboy> :)
<lord4163> Hoi
<StefandeVries> hoioi
<lord4163> Kan ik mijn Windows partitie verkleinen zonder problemen?
<lord4163> Volgens mij kreeg ik de vorige keer problemen met het bootmgr
<corewillem> ja installeer gparted
<lord4163> moet ik dat niet doen vanaf een live cd?
<Luckiboy> als je geen partitie verwijderd hoeft dat niet vanaf de live-cd
<corewillem> als je linux vergroot dan wel µ
<lord4163> maar dat kan het bootmgr geen kwaad doen?
<corewillem> ik denk het niet
<corewillem> maar ik kan je niets garanderen
<corewillem> heb er zelf nooit problemen mee gehad
<leoquanto> bbartek!!!!!!!!!!
<Luckiboy> Wat is er leoquanto?
<StefandeVries> Luckiboy, leoquanto heeft bbartek kennelijk al een tijdje niet meer gezien ;)
<Luckiboy> oh in die trant
<rulus> dat is idd al een tijdje geleden, maar dat kan ook wel aan mij liggen :)
<OerHeks> rules, dan ligt het aan ons.
<Luckiboy> idd bbartek is al een hele tijd niet geweest
<bbartek> leoquanto, !!!! Alles goed daar in Noord Holland :-)
<bbartek> Klopt StefandeVries :-) Een jaartje of 4 geleden dacht ik :-(
<StefandeVries> Oei :(
<StefandeVries> Hoe kwam dat?
<Luckiboy> dat is een hele tijd
<leoquanto> hee, ja wel goed bbartek :)
<bbartek> Omdat ik in Vlaanderen woon StefandeVries  :-)
<leoquanto> Ja zeker 4 jaren
<corewillem> vlaanderen rulet en daarin antwerpen
<bbartek> Onlangs nog een foto van ons 2 gezien, met een flesje Westvleteren in je handen :-P
<leoquanto> Ook kennis gemaakt met het beste bier van de wereld. :)
<Luckiboy> misschien kan deze conversatie beter naar #ubuntu-nl-offtopic verhuizen :P
<leoquanto> nuh...:P
<Luckiboy> leoquanto's wil is wet :P
<StefandeVries> Hé, Luckiboy. Laat dat aan de op over. :P
 * StefandeVries doet een oogje dicht. 
<bbartek> Blijf niet zo lang Luckiboy heb nog dingen te doen
<MichaelTel> wannabee-op
<leoquanto> nuh...:)
<leoquanto> hee bbartek wanneer in de buurt bent, gewoon langs komen he :P
<bbartek> FF prive leoquanto ?
<leoquanto> oei dan moet ik iets anders opstarten
<leoquanto> moment
<Luckiboy> Ah met die naam ken ik je weer leoquant
<JanC> hoi bbartek ☺
<bbartek> Hey JanC :-)
<bbartek> Over op #Ubuntu-be JanC ?
<JanC> #ubuntu-be of #ubuntu-nl-offtopic, maakt mij niet uit...  ☺
<eragon> hallo allemaal :D
<eragon> ik wil iets doen voor de ubuntu community... van geld en kennis heb ik zo goed als niks... maar heb b.v. wel een kleine server en een goeie internet verbinding draaien... wat zou ik daarmee kunnen?
<Cugel> Ubuntu erop installeren?
<eragon> dat staat er al op ;)
<OerHeks> U zou bij release 12.04 alle torrents kunnen downloaden en legaal terugdelen :-)
<OerHeks> dit is een lijst met originele trackers en hashes >> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<JanC> een goede manier om te helpen zijn ook evenementen
#ubuntu-nl 2012-04-25
<Tobias2> komt de final release de 26e of de 28e?
<Tobias2> een goeiemorgen trouwens
<rghvdberg> mogge
<rghvdberg> op facebook zag ik donderdag release (toch?)
<Jeeves_> Morgen, hoorde ik net van BIT
<rghvdberg> ga trouwens switchen naar lubuntu .. ubuntu is niet vooruit te branden
<Jeeves_> Wat gebruikt lubuntu voor grafische omgeving?
<JapyDooge> LXDE
<rghvdberg> openbox
<Jeeves_> Oh ja
<Jeeves_> rghvdberg: Al ben je waarschijnlijk beter af als je gewoon een fatsoenlijke videokaart regelt :)
<rghvdberg>  VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G86 [GeForce 8300 GS] (rev a1)
<rghvdberg> maar ik denk dat mijn magere 1gb geheugen me nekt
<Jeeves_> Oh, ja.
<Jeeves_> Nou, dat ga je dus ook niet fixen met lubuntu
<rghvdberg> heb vanochtend even lubuntu-desktop geinstalled en loopt voorlopig wel wat prettiger dan ubuntu
<Jeeves_> Nog geen evolution, firefox, banshee etc gebruikt?
<rghvdberg> oh goeie ..
<rghvdberg> ff thunderbird starten
<rghvdberg> en daar is ie !
<rghvdberg> zo ... hoe lang duurde dat ?
<Jeeves_> En als je nu gnome-system-monitor opstart?
<Jeeves_> Hoeveel geheugen heb je dan in gebruik?
<rghvdberg> 530 mb
<rghvdberg> ben ook nog cd aan het branden trouwens
<Jeeves_> En als je nu banshee start om een muziekje te luisteren?
<rghvdberg> dropbox loopt , en guake
<rghvdberg> oh ... heb ik niet
<rghvdberg> gebruik eigenlijk alleen sonic-visualiser voor muziek ..
<rghvdberg> ben muzikant , draai nooit muziek, bestudeer het alleen maar
<rghvdberg> Rhythmbox dan maar
<rghvdberg> 667 mb
<KLaas__> Kan an weken geen verbinding maken met de updateserver, is het adres gewijzigd??
<KLaas__> geen support aanwezig?
<OerHeks> nee, maar als updaten niet lukt, verander dan de updateserveradres door naar 'softwarebronnen' te gaan en andere mirror te kiezen?
<KLaas__> ga het even aanpassen, bedankt
<OerHeks> succes KLaas__
<KLaas__> en dit werkt wel, nu van de hoofdserver aan downloaden, NL server ligt er blijkbaar uit
<OerHeks> mooi mooi
<OerHeks> komt weinig voor, eenmaal mirror gekozen werkt update vrijwel altijd goed.
<OerHeks> KLaas__, je zou een testje kunnen doen, welke mirror het sneste is voor u >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/39922/how-do-you-select-the-fastest-mirror-from-the-command-line
<OerHeks> ehh snelste*
<KLaas__> de update loopt nog en het gaat goed, ik heb helaas maar een 4mb verbinding en dan is er niet zoveel snelheid. Alles lijkt goed te gaan
<musti> hoi
<musti> ik had en vraagje over grub.cfg
<musti> iemand verstand van?
<OerHeks> grub.cfg in grub2, wat is je vraag, musti ?
<musti> ubuntu 12.04 gebruik en idd grub2
<musti> gisterenavond heb ik ubuntu 12.04 er op gezet
<musti> waar windows 7 al er op zat
<musti> ik wilde de grub2 aanpassen om die onnodige lijnen weg te halen
<musti> zo als ubuntu mentest en of recovery mode
<musti> en ook de windows 7 wou ik als eerste keuze zetten
<musti> maar na dat ik de regels weg gehaald heb
<musti> is alles van ubuntu weg nu alleen windows7 over
<OerHeks> memtest zou misschien gaan, maar recovery (ofwel de vorige kernel) lijkt me heel lastig
<OerHeks> ow dat is ook niet handig.
<musti> nee he
<musti> maar goed
<musti> ik hou van ubuntu
<musti> en ik wil hem gebruiken
<musti> ik had zo veel aanpassingen gedaan
<musti> zag echt mooi uit
<trijntje> musti: waar heb je die regels verwijderd?
<musti> ik wil hem niet opnieuw installeren
<musti> in grub.cfg
<OerHeks> mogenlijk dat je nu vanuit ubuntu die grub2 weer kan herstellen in terminal: sudo update-grub
<trijntje> musti: /boot/grub/grub.cfg? Bovenin het bestand staat "Do not edit this file" ;)
<musti> nee nu zit ik op de live cd
<musti> :(
<musti> ik heb wel de grub.cfg open in een venster
<musti> als ik niet zo eigenwijs was
<musti> had ik die probleem niet nu :)
<trijntje> musti: je hoeft dat bestand niet aan te passen
<musti> het is zo
<trijntje> weet je op welke schijf ubuntu staat? sda/sdb/sdc?
<musti> ik zal het uitleggen
<musti> ik ben de enige die ubuntu gebruik
<musti> de rest allemaal met windows7
<musti> ik wou windows7 als eerste keuze maken en die andere onnodige keuzes weg laten
<musti> en ook de tijd verkorten naar 5 sec
<trijntje> musti: ik bedoel dat er beter manieren zijn om de volgorde aan te passen
<musti> dat is de reden waarom ik hem wilde aanpassen
<trijntje> als ubuntu het eenmaal weer doet iig
<OerHeks> idd trijntje
<OerHeks> maar goed hoe nu grub herstellen om het op de juiste manier aan te passen...
<musti> betere mannier?
<musti> boot repair?
<trijntje> musti: nee, ik zal even opzoeken hoe je grub moet herstellen
<trijntje> en daarna is er een betere manier om de volgorde bij het opstarten aan te passen dan grub.cfg aanpassen, er staat niet voor niets "DO NOT EDIT" in
<musti> heb ik nu geleerd ja
<musti> ik doe het niet meer goed..:)
<OerHeks> dit is een nl howto >>> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2/Grub2Herstel#Herstel_Grub_2_met_een_LiveCD
<OerHeks> musti, iedereen kan een foutje maken, daar leer en word je slimmer van.
<musti> juist ja
<musti> anders zou ik het ook niet leren
<musti> ik ga even snel kijken
<musti> ik kom terug voor resultaat
<trijntje> hmm, de engelstalige uitleg is veel makkelijker
<OerHeks> laat maar weten als je ergens vastloopt.
<trijntje> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<trijntje> ow wacht, dat is nog voor de ouwe grub, laat maar
<musti> ik zag het al ja
<musti> toch bedankt
<musti> tot strakjes
<musti> hoi weer
<musti> is niet gelukt
<trijntje> bij welke stap ging het fout?
<musti> geen idee
<musti> ik had alles gevolgd
<musti> en ook reboot
<musti> maar de boot was zelfde
<musti> alleen windows7
<trijntje> en je hebt geen foutmeldingen gezien terwijl je de stappen op de nederlandse wiki volgde?
<musti> nee
<musti> en ik heb ook de juiste partitie gemount
<musti> ik denk dat ik ubuntu opnieuw moet installeren
<trijntje> dat kan altijd, had je er nog geen belangrijke gegevens op staan?
<musti> nee nee
<musti> ik heb altijd een aparte schijf voor mijn data
<musti> dus
<musti> da is geen probleem
<musti> ik wou dat ik hem kon fixen
<musti> daar ging mij om
<musti> maar jah
<trijntje> ok, dan zou ik idd gewoon opnieuw installeren. Als het goed is krijg je tijdens de installatie de optie 'ubuntu 12.04 opnieuw installeren', daarmee verwijder je alle bestanden uit 12.04 en installeer je alles opnieuw
<trijntje> die tutorial zou gewoon moeten werken, ik weet oko niet waar het fout gaat
<musti> daar zal ik rekening mee houden
<musti> misschien toch de verkeerde partitie
<musti> geen idee maar goed
<musti> ik vind ubuntu een mooie wereld
<musti> het is meer dan een besturing systeem voor mij
<musti> alleen de boot
<trijntje> ja, 12.04 ziet er mooi uit
<musti> de kleur van achtergrond en zo
<musti> die wou ik aanpassen
<musti> maar jah
<trijntje> zou wel moeten kunnen geloof ik, maar is idd niet zo makkelijk
<musti> geloof ik best
<musti> bedank voor de mooeite
<musti> chao
<trijntje> doei!
<eldin> hello
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi
<smile-plesier> bye :)
<LBo> Ik ben een nieuwe feature van google app engine aan het bekijken
<LBo> En ik heb even wat data nodig
<LBo> Dus zouden jullie even kunnen browsen naar: http://www.motorrijweer.nl/headers
<LBo> En aangeven wat er achter "Appengine-Region" staat en in welke provincie jullie zitten?
<rkokkelk> Goedeavond!!! Heeft iemand tips voor het beginnen met contributen voor Ubuntu??
<StefandeVries> Hallo, rkokkelk! :)
<StefandeVries> Daarvoor hebben we het kanaal #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo.
<OerHeks> misschien .... klopt dit > http://twitter.com/#!/UbuntuCountDown
#ubuntu-nl 2012-04-26
<hosoka> Goedemorgen
<hosoka> kan iemand mij helpen aan html/text plugin ?
<hosoka> ik wil gewoon met de standaard player werken.
<hosoka> hallo allemaal
<hosoka> heeft er iemand een oplossing voor html/text plugin voor 12.04 ?
<RawChid> Wat?
<RawChid> Dag hosoka, ik snap je vraag niet
<hosoka> ik heb een website waarbij het mij vraag naar een plugin voor html/text
<hosoka> het is een audio site
<RawChid> Euh... Misschien ligt het aan de website. Kun je de URL eens geven?
<hosoka> basilachill.com
<hosoka> ik krijg dit als melding
<hosoka> Vereiste plugin kon niet worden gevonden  Python (v2.7) vereist de installatie van plugins voor het afspelen van mediabestanden van het volgende type: text/html decoder
<hosoka> inderdaad wat je zegt
<hosoka> als ik op een andere station klikt werkt audio gewoon prima
<hosoka> maar als je op die 3e klikt dan weer niet
<hosoka> het is een antilliaanse radiozender :-)
<hosoka> laat maar zitten, ik ga er zo uit.
<hosoka> anders stuur mij een email als je een oplossing hebt.
<RawChid> Ik ken het probleem, had ik ook bij radio 538 laatst. Weet (nog) niet wat de oplossing is
<RawChid> Ohja, geduld dient de mens...
<mathi_> hallo
<StefandeVries> Hallo mathi_
<mathi_> hoe zou je dit vertalen in het nederlands? request for registration / registration request
<mathi_> misschien kunnen enkele nederladstaligen mij hier helpen)
<StefandeVries> Verzoek tot registratie. Registratieverzoek.
<mathi_> veel bedankt!
<yellabs-r2> hello there
<yellabs-r2> oh hehe nl
<mathi> hoe zou je "login credentials" vertalen in het nederlands? bijvoordbeeld: here are your new login credentials
<StefandeVries> Inloggegevens.
<mathi> dank u!
<OerHeks> ubuntu 12.04 is niet 64 bit recommended ?
<OerHeks> iemand de goede torrentlijst?
<OerHeks> ah gevind > http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/
<RawChid> Jaja, hij is uit \o/
<Jeeves_> https://weblog.bit.nl/2012/04/25/voorbereidingen-van-de-nl-mirror-op-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<sleafers> hi...
<sleafers> question, how could i install ubunto on my usb device...?
<JanC> http://ipv6.torrent.ubuntu.com/  ☺
<robin_> quit
<yellabs-r2> hee daar
<JapyDooge> dee haar
<yellabs-r2> ik heb bij ubuntu 12.04 geen start geluid , is dat normaal ?
<JapyDooge> doet je audio het wel?
<yellabs-r2> geluid doet het verder rpima
<yellabs-r2> prima
<yellabs-r2> ;)
<JapyDooge> da's raar
<yellabs-r2> ja inderdaad
<JapyDooge> ik heb 'm nog niet binnen, misschien zijn ze het vergeten? lol
<yellabs-r2> hehe
<yellabs-r2> zou kunnen tohc
<yellabs-r2> toch
<yellabs-r2> hmm
<yellabs-r2> wat zou het commando ( bash ) zijn om het af the spelen
<Jeeves_> mplayer $iets.mp3
<yellabs-r2> hmm , ga even internationaal
<Jeeves_> Hebben er hier mensen issues met upgraden?
<Tobias2> Wat voor issues heb je dan?
<Jeeves_> Ik geen
<Jeeves_> maar ik hoor wat mensen met issues
<Jeeves_> En ik ken de mensen die dat platform beheren
<Jeeves_> dus ik denk, ik vraag et hier ff
<Tobias2> kan zijn dat het wat sloom gaat, omdat de server massaal gebruikt wordt nu :P
<Jeeves_> Neuh, daar zijn maatregelen tegen genomen :)
<Jeeves_> Die dozen stonden net 3gbit te doen
<Tobias2> nou.. ik kan hem nog steeds nie tdownloaden xD
<Jeeves_> Waarvandaan niet?
<Tobias2> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?distro=desktop&release=lts&bits=32
<Jeeves_> nl.releases.ubuntu.com
<Jeeves_> beter? :)
<RawChid> Ik heb er nu 2 gedownload, maar van beide klopt de checksum (md4, sha1, etc) niet.
<RawChid> md5*
<Jeeves_> RawChid: Hmm. Waarvandaan heb je die?
<RawChid> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<RawChid> 1 via torrent, en 1 direct via HTTP
<Tobias2> ff downloaden
<Jeeves_> Hmm
<Jeeves_> Makkelijker op nl.releases.ubuntu.com te pakken he
<Jeeves_> dichterbij
<Jeeves_> Canonical trekt et op deze dag meestal niet zo best :)
<RawChid> Tja, nu heb ik ze al binnen :P
<Jeeves_> Maar met een verkeerde checksum :)
<Tobias2> mja zelfs al is de nieuwe versie geweldig, ik blijf wss 10.10 gebruiken, heb namelijk een aantal hele oude pc's :p
<commandoline> Tobias2: volgens mij is de netbook hier sneller geworden sinds 10.10 :P
<commandoline> (andere pc's ook, maar daar is het minder merkbaar)
<Tobias2> maar ik installeer het alsnog puur om even te kijken :p
<Tobias2> hij download atm wel heel traag xD
<lord4163> Hoi
<lord4163> Ik snap eventjes iets niet met het partitioneren
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi
<lord4163> Ik probeer mijn Windows partitie te verkleinen en mijn Linux te vergroten
<StefandeVries> Ja/
<lord4163> het verkleinen lukt maar kan niet meer bij Ubuntu toevoegen?
<lord4163> ik ben trouwens op de live cd
<StefandeVries> Hmm, iemand daar verstand van?
<StefandeVries> (Ik niet, namelijk)
<Luckiboy> Partitioneren?
<OerHeks> dat ligt eraan, of de ruimte aangeengesloten is. dan zou je de huidige linux partities kunnen wissen, en de gehele lege ruimte kunnen gebruiken.
<OerHeks> dit verkleinen gaat prima bij xp, maar vista en win7 zul je zelf kleiner moeten laten maken.
<JapyDooge> zit er geen extended partition omheen die je eerst moet vergroten?
<JapyDooge> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/resize/big/resize-4.1-b.gif zie de lichtblauwe rand om de rechtse partities heen
<lord4163> hoe groot moet die dan wezen?
<JapyDooge> totaan de groote die je daarbinnen wil gebruiken
<lord4163> ohw misschien staat hij gemount :/
<lord4163> nee daar kan je niks aan veranderen
<lord4163> er staat ook een sleutel voor?
<lord4163> http://i.imgur.com/oa3yO.png
<lord4163> Ohw heb het misschien al moest swapoff drukken
<lord4163> Nu snap ik er helemaal niks meer van o.0
<lord4163> Nu staat dat unallocated bij Extended, maar kan het nog niet gebruiken
<lord4163> http://i.imgur.com/l1RR6.png
<lord4163> Weet iemand dit?
<lord4163> Nee dus :(
<RawChid> lord4163: Wat is je vraag nu lord4163?
<RawChid> Je kunt geen nieuwe partitie maken in dat stukje "unallocated" ?
<lord4163> Ik moest de swappartitie eerst verwijderen
<lord4163> Nu is hij bezig met partitioneren 37 minuten left...
<RawChid> Ah, het is je dus gelukt :)
<lord4163> wel raar dat je dan die swap moet verwijderen eerst :O
<lord4163> Verdomme mijn hele systeem naar de klote door die kut partities!
<lord4163> Al mijn data kwijt...
<FOAD> Wat een taal.
<FOAD> Gelukkig had je een backup gemaakt.
<lord4163> denk het niet
<StefandeVries> Wellicht ten overvloede, da's niet slim geweest.
<lord4163> toch wel maar niet alles, maar dat valt nog te downloaden :P
<FOAD> Dus wie was hier no kl*te k*t bezig?
<FOAD> s/no/nou/
<lord4163> Gparted
<lord4163> die spoort niet
<FOAD> Sure.
<lord4163> In ieder geval kan ik nu Ubuntu herinstalleren en dan de juiste partitie's aangeven
<viezerd> Die 'G' in Gparted staat voor GNOME. Is ook allemaal ellende
<lord4163> zonde van mijn tijd dit
<FOAD> Dag.
<StefandeVries> Maar aan onze tijd denkt hij niet.
<FOAD> Precies.
<bvda> Ben nieuwe Xubuntu aan het binnenhalen: ben reuzebenieuwd!
<StefandeVries> Hij is fijn, bvda! :)
<belgianguy> hallo, ik kan niet van 11.10 naar 12.04 upgraden
<belgianguy> ik krijg fout om echtheid van bepaalde paketten te bepalen
<belgianguy> adobe-flash-properties-gtk | adobe-flashplugin | skype | skype-bin:i386
<rulus> en als je die dingen eerst eens verwijderd?
<rulus> oeh, verwijdert natuurlijk
<belgianguy> nja, ik zou ze graag houden :/ als ze echt weg moeten
<belgianguy> wil ik het wel doen
<rulus> het was maar een ideetje, misschien heeft iemand anders een betere oplossing :)
<belgianguy> sudo apt purge dan maar?
<belgianguy> nah, ik skype niet echt zoveel
<belgianguy> en Flash zit toch in Chrome ook
<rulus> maar je kan ze na de upgrade wellicht opnieuw installeren?
<belgianguy> ook al :)
<StefandeVries> Dat kan gewoon ja :)
<rulus> en ik zou dan remove kiezen ipv purge, maar dat zijn details
<belgianguy> ah, ik dacht dat purge "remove maar meteen alles wat er ook mee te maken had" betekende
<belgianguy> maar dat is dan niet zo?
<rulus> nee, die doet de configuratie files ook mee weg
<rulus> en die wil je misschien houden aangezien je de dingen later opnieuw wil installeren
<rulus> voor de rest doen beiden hetzelfde
<belgianguy> heb de tegenwerkers eraf gezwierd
<belgianguy> nu is het toch aan het upgraden
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> Mooi.
<belgianguy> en net eindelijk die partities in orde gemaakt
<belgianguy> van 14 GB naar 285
<belgianguy> dat doet wel wat :p
<rulus> ruimte voor meer rommel! hoera :p
<rulus> (zo gaat dat bij mij toch)
<belgianguy> nja ja, 't was dat of mijn QT wegsmijten
<belgianguy> k had al mijn mails al moeten weggooien
<belgianguy> alles van brol op de externe gezet
<belgianguy> en nog 655 MB te weinig voor 12.04
<belgianguy> dusja, dan maar even wat plek bijgemaakt
<belgianguy> heb m'n cd drive opgeofferd voor een 2e HDD
<belgianguy> dus het kon er wel af :p
<rulus> nice, heb ik ook gedaan (maar dan voor een ssd) :)
<belgianguy> ik zit de laatste tijd meer en meer in Ubuntu
<belgianguy> heb ook m'n Android omgeving hier opgezet
<belgianguy> dus dat helpt wel :p
<belgianguy> nu nog hopen dat die kloot van een Ellison het niet voor iedereen verpest
<corewillem> hi
<belgianguy> hi
<Bril> Ik draai nu 11.10. Als ik in de update manager kies voor 12.04, wijst dat redelijk zichzelf?
<StefandeVries> Ja :)
<StefandeVries> En als je vragen hebt, weet je ons te vinden ;)
<Bril> Wellicht moeten wij dat zo maar eens gaan doen dasn
<StefandeVries> Mag ik vragen waarom je geen schone installatie doet?
<corewillem> ik kan hem nog niet vinden en moet het eigenlijk verspreiden via torrent !
<Bril> @stefandevries, was dat voor mij>?
<StefandeVries> Bril, ja.
<Bril> ja geen idee
<Bril> draai nog niet zo lang ubuntu
<StefandeVries> Oké :)
<StefandeVries> Alvast succes
<Bril> maar in begin wel zitten klooien met aantal dingen
<Bril> hoop dat meeste ervan bewaard blijft bij upgrade
<Bril> driver beeldscherm etc
<corewillem> normaal wel
<belgianguy> en wat zijn de eerste bevindingen van 12.04?
<StefandeVries> Positief :D
<belgianguy> das al goed :p
<lord4163> Ben ik weer
<StefandeVries> Welkom terug, lord4163.
<Luckiboy> Nieuwe vraag, nieuwe antwoorden?
<StefandeVries> Ga je gang.
<lord4163> Nee, take it easy :)
<Luckiboy> Oh
<lord4163> Grapje, toch wel, waar staan de torrents van 12.04? :P
<corewillem> heb ik ook nodig
<Luckiboy> Nederlandstalig?
<corewillem> moet normaal mee seeden !
<corewillem> heb trijntje nodig dus :)
<Luckiboy> Nederlandstalig zijn nog niet klaar
<corewillem> ah oke
<Luckiboy> trijntje is bezig
<corewillem> en waneer dan wel ?
<lord4163> nee de gewone iso's?
<corewillem> ah die kan ik je wel geven
<StefandeVries> http://ftp.tudelft.nl/releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<StefandeVries> http://ftp.tudelft.nl/releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Luckiboy> corewillem, ik ga het even na
<lord4163> Ah thx
<corewillem> stastefan was me voor
<Luckiboy> corewillem, je wou toch de nederlandse?
<Luckiboy> Of zijn dat de nederlandse, StefandeVries?
<corewillem> ja voor het seeden
<corewillem> maar trijntje is bezig
<lord4163> Servers zijn een beetje traag :(
<StefandeVries> Nee, dat zijn niet de Nederlandse.
<lord4163> sudo apt-get update duurt uren :P
<corewillem> indeed
<StefandeVries> De normale zijn ook Nederlandstalig te installeren.
<corewillem> ik doe toch lekker verse vrijdagh
<StefandeVries> En de extra's kan je achteraf ook nog wel installeren
<lord4163> ok, download hem wel later, ga hem toch nog niet nu installeren
<lord4163> jammer dat je niet kan multitasken met dpkg
<lord4163> afk
<trijntje> hey corewillem, de server is traag en mn laptop was ook nog gecrasht, dus het duurt nog wel even. Krijg maar zo'n 40kbps van de ubuntu server
<corewill>  kent iemand goede software voor temps te monitoren ga dit weekend voor fun wat overclocken
<corewill> ah oke
<corewill> trijntje ik ga vanavond niet kunnen uploaden ik kan morgen wel
<corewill> stuur je me link dan door via mail ?
<trijntje> corewill: ja, ik stuur een mail en zet het ook op het forum
<corewill> oke is goed ga vanavond rond half 6 kunnen beginnen met seeden
<corewill> als ik zie dat het beetje op gang is gekomen ga ik zelf clean install doen
<belgianguy> hoi
<belgianguy> hoe moet ik flash nu best terug installeren?
<corewill> via software center kan je dat doen
<corewill> of via terminal wat je lekkerste vind werken
<corewill> of van hun site
<OerHeks> belgianguy, flash zit in restricted extra's, codecs, flash, java en andere webtools
<OerHeks> nooit van hun site adviseren, ajb.  je krijgt dan geen updates
<belgianguy> OerHeks & corewill: thx
<belgianguy> het was enkel de plugin blijkbaar
<belgianguy> nu gaat het weer
<OerHeks> voor 12.04 is er nog geen pagina, deze howto is nog gewoon geldig >> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/MultimediaOndersteuningMaverick
<belgianguy> de unrestricted had ik blijkbaar nog
<corewill> dankje oerheks wist dat niet !
<OerHeks> er is wel een uitzondering, chrome via de website word wel geupdate.
<corewill> ah ;à
<corewill> en chromium
<OerHeks> chromium zit in de repo's
<corewill> okay :)
<corewill> xbmc vanaf nu blijkbaar ook :)
<StefandeVries> Ja :)
<corewill> zou ik het nog in men quard boot laten draaien ?
<OerHeks> vette PPA lijst om je systeem te vernaggelen >> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas
<corewill> waarom ?
<guve_> Hey jongens
<StefandeVries> heej guve_
<trijntje> avond
<guve_> Iemand tijd/zin om even mij/linux gaming te helpen?
<OerHeks> nou, die archives zijn niet altijd zonder risico
<guve_> Kost maar een OpenID login
<guve_> http://ravaged.ideascale.com/a/dtd/Linux-Client/122391-18951 hier even stemmen
<guve_> ;)
<corewill> ik kan proberen
<corewill> ben geen specialist maar kan proberen
<corewill> wat wil je doen
<guve_> Ja dit hoog krijgen, zodat ze het gaan overwegen.
<guve_> Het is een indie game, die willen nog wel eens luisteren.
<corewill> ah dat oke
<OerHeks> Gaat dit om Steam?
<guve_> Nee, om een losse game.
<guve_> Ze vroegen wat hun fans graag zouden willen zien.
<OerHeks> ik word er neit wijzer van, welke game ?
 * OerHeks stemt niet zomaar
<guve_> De game heet ravaged, en is nog in ontwikkeling.
<guve_> Ik zal je de kickstarter pagina geven
<OerHeks> linkje?
 * corewill nether
<guve_> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2dawngames/ravaged?ref=category
<guve_> hier
<OerHeks> ow ze hebben hun target al binnen
<guve_> Ja, daarom wil ik kijken of ze ook voor Linux willen developen.
<guve_> Als er vraag is, kunnen ze het best overwegen.
<belgianguy> ow, is geen linux game
<belgianguy> dacht al wow dat is straf
<Bril> Ik wil zo 12.04 op een iets oudere pc installeren. Kun je dat unity simpel uitzetten en dat menu boven in krijgen?
<hosoka> Bril: ik denk dat je met 11.10 de klassieke Ubuntu nog hebt. Met 12.04 zou je toch een oudere pc moeten hebben met tenminste 256 MB
<trijntje> Bril: ja, dat kan makkelijk
<trijntje> gnome-panel installeren, dan kan je bij het inloggen 'gnome klassiek' kiezen
<Bril> 256 mb heeft ie wel
<Luckiboy> belgianguy, dan kan je denk ik beter voor xubuntu of lubuntu kiezen
<OerHeks> dat is genoeg voor lubuntu .. xubuntu heeft al 512 nodig.
<JanC> uh?
<hosoka> Bril: kun je gerust die Ubuntu 12.04 installeren
<trijntje> nee, ik heb ubuntu 12.04 + unity op < 512 en zonder swap gedraait
<Bril> Ik heb nu de live cd 12.04 ff draaien om de schijven te formatten. Waar kan ik ze het best naar toe formateren? Puur voor data opslag.
<Luckiboy> nee hoor 384 MB voor xubuntu
<JanC> 256 MiB zal ook wel werken...
<hosoka> kan het aan mij liggen, maar bij deze 12.04 zie ik niet direct bij Persoonlijk map mijn C drive and DVD drive
<hosoka> dit kon je makkelijk zien bij de vorige versie.
<erkan^> hoi, ik zit nu 10.04 lts. 12.04 lts installeren lukt me niet ivm de beeldscherm werd paars/zwart weergegeven. ik heb nu driver nvidia geïnstalleerd. Mijn vraag: hoe installeer ik van 10.04 lts naar 12.04 lts ?
<Luckiboy> heb je de alternative cd al geprobeerd?
<erkan^> nee
<OerHeks> probeer gewoon upgraden ?
<erkan^> kan ik hier van 10.04 lts naar 12.04 lts upgraden? ik zie alleen maar naar 10.10
<OerHeks> ja, lts naar lts kan
<erkan^> terwijl ik heb ergens gehoord dat is mogelijk van 10.04 to 12.04 zonder tussen versie installeren
<erkan^> hoe dan, OerHeks ?
<OerHeks> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/upgrade-to-ubuntu-12-04-from-ubuntu-10-04-via-the-terminal/
<OerHeks> ow er is ook een gui methode >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades#Upgrade_from_11.10_to_12.04_LTS_and_10.04_LTS_to_12.04_LTS
<hosoka> O, kom ik nu pas achter. Al die tijd via elke tussen versie upgrade gedaan. Zat er heel veel tijd tussen.
<OerHeks> ajb
<hosoka> ja, had ook niet opgezocht eigenlijk. Maar goed dat ik het nu lees.
<hosoka> wel handig.
<hosoka> wat is nu de originele PPA voor Ubuntu nu. Ik zie dat het is veranderd.
<OerHeks> ?
<hosoka> Laat me het zo stellen dat elke distro bv Kubuntu of Lubuntu zijn eigen PPA heeft waar originele upgrades vandaan gehaald worden. Heeft Ubuntu ook zijn eigen originele repo ?
<OerHeks> ja, die zitten al in je sourceslist
<OerHeks> meestal veranderd de naam alleen op het einde.
<hosoka> ok
<hosoka> want ik heb vanaf een andere distro Ubuntu een dowload gedaan erover heen.
<hosoka> maar kon niet de originele repo terugvinden.
<OerHeks> ow
<hosoka> ondanks ik gewoon mijn updates kan downloaden hoor.
<hosoka> maar was toch benieuwd wat de originele repo van Ubuntu is
<erkan^> het lukt me niet, brb
<OerHeks> dit is de mijne > http://paste.ubuntu.com/948118/
<OerHeks> en in nood, kan je van elke versie de taalversie + standaard + uitgebreide repo list aanmaken via http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<hosoka> ok, laat me kijken
<hosoka> want zoals ik zag bij Kubuntu of Lubuntu hadden ze hun eigen standaard repo
<OerHeks> ja, main universe e.d ?
<hosoka> ok, bedankt. Dat is wat ik nodig had.
<hosoka> waarvoor dient deze ? http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main
<OerHeks> installeer synaptic, dan kan je die source filteren :-)
<hosoka> aha, goed idee.
<hosoka> Niet aan gedacht.
<hosoka> synaptic komt al geinstalleerd.
<hosoka> zal ik zeker doen.
<hosoka> alleen nog die versie 12 van Firefox binnenkort komt.
<hosoka> kwam er niet standaard mee, nog steeds de 11 versie.
<OerHeks> ow die zal snel klaar zijn .. ik gebruik liever chromium
<OerHeks> er is een ppa >> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next maar ik zou w88
<hosoka> ja
<hosoka> ik zag het staan, want zocht het op.
<hosoka> wil wel nog wachten erop/
<OerHeks> ja, dan zijn de plugins ook getest
<OerHeks> 6 week cycle is een ramp voor ontwikkelaars, lijkt me
<hosoka> ja
<hosoka> want ik zag bv. Adobe Reader die inmiddels aan vervanging toe is, maar de site geeft het als rmp file aan.
<hosoka> nu weet ik dat er andere tools zijn om naar deb om te zetten. Ik dacht Alien
<OerHeks> brr dan moet je gaan alien-en ..
<hosoka> maar wacht toch even ermee.
<hosoka> ha ha
<hosoka> wist ik al
<hosoka> ok
<OerHeks> waarom per se adobe?
<hosoka> is er iemand deze info tegengekomen op een site html/text plugin needed ?
<hosoka> ik zocht een programma die het in FF kon openen en niet weer een andere programma opent.
<hosoka> de gebruikers zijn het al gewoon met toen ik Chrome had. Bij deze is het al ingebakken in die browswer Flash en Adobe Reader.
<OerHeks> adobe reader 9.4.7. in die extra's
<OerHeks> no ppa
<hosoka> in NL versie of EN
<hosoka> ik draai nog op 8 in NL versie
<OerHeks> evince is standaard pdf lezert, ik moet nog calibre installeren
<OerHeks> 9.4.7 in nl/eng/fr/spa
<hosoka> ja, ik zag dat calibre er goed uit zag.
<hosoka> evince is goed. Alleen opent het apart als programma.
<hosoka> als het in FF kon openen dan zou het goed zijn.
<fed> Weet iemand misschien hoe je het beste ubuntu kan installeren naast windows 7 ultimate x64? Ik heb namelijk steeds problemen met drivers die opeens uitvallen en vast lopers. Terwijl ik een Intel Core i7 gebruik die draait op 2 Ghz en 8 GB RAM. Ik wil gewoon zo graag ubuntu eens een keer goed kunnen gebruiken. Maar telkens vast lopers :(
<OerHeks> hosoka, dit was de 'oude' manier, ik weet niet of dit nog gaat werken >> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/get-embedded-pdf-files-in-firefox-36-4.html
<OerHeks> fed, beste manier is om win7 zelf de partitie te verkleinen, in diskmanagment.
<OerHeks> klik op je partitie, en rechter muis > verkleinen
<OerHeks> deze rekent zelf de veilige max uit :-) , hier na kan je de ubuntu cd booten en installeren op die lege ruimte
<fed> maar ik heb ubuntu en de swap een eigen partitie gegeven
<fed> Is dat slecht>?
<hosoka> even kijken
<OerHeks> kies liever voor automatisch instellen
<fed> Maar dan pakt hij de hele schijf. En dat is wel vervelend
<fed> (die over is dan)
<hosoka> OerHeks: bedankt voor alles. Ik ga nu offline.
<fed> En ik wil nog meer van die HDD gebruiken
<OerHeks> nou, let dan wel op dat je 4 primairy partitions kan hebben
<OerHeks> anders moet je een extended aanmaken en daarin de logische stations
<fed> ik heb alles logisch gegeven
<fed> Kan dat het probleem zijn?
<fed> ik zag bij de partitioner al extended staan
<fed> Toen had ik van die ruimte 8,1 gb swap gegeven en 200 gb root
<fed> Is dat acceptabel?
<OerHeks> als je 8 gb geheunen hebt, ja, maar 200 gb root is wat overdreven
<blueskull> hallo ik heb problemen met de 1e opstart na installeren van ubuntu
<blueskull> hij blijft ineens hangen en doet verder niks
<blueskull> iemand tips??
<fed> maar heeft u enig idee waarom hij dan steeds van die vreemde problemen weer geeft
<blueskull> hij zei een keer dat hij iets met drivers had, maar dan weer niet welke
<OerHeks> ineens hangen .. wat gebeurt er precies?
<OerHeks> fed welke vreemde problemen?
<blueskull> nou hij laad in, dan kan ik wel inloggen en dan gaat ie de opstart procedure doen en dan blijft het beeld zwart en gaat hij ineens met niks verder
<blueskull> als ik even muisklik in beeld doe, krijg ik wel even het roze scherm, maar die rolt ook weer op zwart dan
<OerHeks> blueskull, kies bij inlog voor unity2d en zie of er hardwaredrivers beschikbaar zijn?
<OerHeks> of een safemode
<blueskull> de inlognaam naar untiy2d veranderen?
<OerHeks> nee gdm keuze
<OerHeks> zit ergens bij het toetsenbord/taal dacht ik
<blueskull> oke tnx zal ik es proberen, mocht ik er niet uitkomen, kom ik weer voor raad terug
<blueskull> ik ben met ubuntu nog een newby dus vandaar
<fed> Het zelfde blue
<fed> Denk ik dan :P
<blueskull> ga ik het ff probere nu, hopelijk niet tot straks :D
<fed> :P
<fed> Waar kan het aan liggen?
<trijntje> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/vertalingen/nederlandstalige-images-voor-12-04-beschikbaar!/
#ubuntu-nl 2012-04-27
<FRANK__> hee hallo
<idefix> ik vind het zo zielig voor Robin!
<idefix> hoi Frank
<erkan^> Hallo, het blijft nog steeds hetzelfde bij de updatebeheerder: Naar Ubuntu 10.10 upgraden terwijl ik wil naar 12.04 upgraden. Hoe kan dat?
<trijntje> erkan^: welke versie van ubuntu heb je?
<erkan^> 10.04 LTS, trijntje
<trijntje> hmm, vreemd
<erkan^> Ik ga nu "update-manager -d" installeren, is dat slim, trijntje ?
<erkan^> maar ik zie dan "12.04 LTS BETA"
<trijntje> kan je bij 'softwarebronnen' instellen dat je alleen LTS updates wilt ontvangen, en niet gewone updates?
<erkan^> ja, al gedaan, trijntje
<trijntje> en heb je de server op 'main' gezet ipv de mirror in nederland, misschien zit daar het probleem
<trijntje> nadat je dat hebt aangepast moet je opnieuw op updates controleren
<erkan^> mom
<erkan^> trijntje, http://picpaste.com/pics/softwarebronnen_1-n5UDcOlw.1335528157.png
<trijntje> ok, dat is dus idd de hoofdserver, dus kan je nu op updates controleren en nog een keer proberen te upgraden?
<rulus> lts -> lts upgrades worden pas aangeboden vanaf 12.04.1
<rulus> http://askubuntu.com/questions/125392/no-new-release-found-when-upgrading-a-from-10-04-lts-to-12-04-lts
<erkan^> I did it, en het werkt niet. zie verder "Updates": http://picpaste.com/pics/softwarebronnen_2-DqNkK5dP.1335528336.png
<erkan^> waarom, rulus ?
<rulus> omdat dan de eerste foutjes eruit zijn erkan
<rulus> maar je kan nu ook al wel updaten, maar dan moet het met de "-d" optie zoals je zei
<erkan^> ah i see: If you choose to upgrade before then, you can pass the -d option to the upgrade tool, running do-release-upgrade -d or update-manager -d, to upgrade from vanilla 10.04 to 12.04.
<erkan^> indeed
<trijntje> serieus, dat wist ik niet
<erkan^> Distributie-upgrade is een bestanden via de site Ubuntu aan het downloaden
<OerHeks> wat heel hard achteruit is gegaan, is het artwork. niet alle themes hebben alle icoontjes, zeer slordig/
<rulus> icon theme zou sowieso wel eens een update kunnen gebruiken
<rulus> maar dat staat in de planning heb ik begrepen :)
<OerHeks>  Dit is al een tijdje zo, dacht ik, en ik kan geen fatsoenlijk theme kiezen of er mankeert wat aan :(
<rulus> faenza <3
<trijntje> OerHeks: bedoel je standaard thema's of heb je andere geinstalleerd?
<OerHeks> alle standaard themaś ..
<OerHeks> bijvoorbeeld, standaard theme > mist persoonlijke map en systeeminstellingen
<OerHeks> zo idem de bovenste 5 icon sets
<OerHeks> effin, ik snap dit echt niet.
<trijntje> met het standaard thema zie ik iig bij systeeminstellingen gewoon tandwiel+steeksleutel, hoort dat niet?
<trijntje> nu je het zegt zie ik wel dat nautilus home idd het 'huisje' mist
<OerHeks> wat er nog meer mist, is dat sommige icon sets GEEN volumemeter op de bovenste panel hebben.
<OerHeks> zeer slordig.
<OerHeks> tot zover het artwork.
<RawChid> Ik zit nu nog op de liveUSB en zie daar wel een huis-icon voor de homedir
<OerHeks> installeer my-unity, en browse daar door de icons & themes
<RawChid> Zit nu nog met een vervelende fout na het installeren, kan niets meer starten vanuit GRUB. Krijg overal: ubuntu 12.04 error no such partition
<RawChid> Kijken of herinstalleren van GRUB helpt
<OerHeks> " sudo apt-get install indicator-weather " voor zo'n handig zonnetje/wolkje/temp icoontje
<OerHeks> 16' hier :-D
<Linse> middag
<trijntje> hey Linse
<erkan^> ong 57 min wordt de upgrade geïnstalleerd
<erkan^> amai
<erkan^> ..
<trijntje> spannend, zorg dat de stroom niet uitvalt ;)
<Linse> heeft het voordeel om ubuntu te gebruiken als basis
<Linse> ivm amahi
<trijntje> Linse: basis voor wat?
<Linse> oh jullie hebben het niet over amahi.org
<OerHeks> Amahi homeserver is universeel, toch?
<OerHeks> amai .. dat is een vlaamse uitroep
<Linse> nou ze willen er officieel ubuntu-server voor gebruiken
<Linse> in ieder geval naast fedora
<charlvn> ja ik zien kabouter wesley dat gebruiken maar hoor het ook nooit verder in nederland
<Linse> oh
<trijntje> haha, kabouter wesley, das waar :D
<charlvn> wat op dees aarde beteken dit dan nu: Hale kūʻai
<charlvn> op amahi.orhg
<charlvn> s/orhg/org/
<charlvn> elke keer als ik de pagina refresh dan kreeg ik een andere link text daar
<erkan^> ga je artwork redden, OerHeks ?
<RawChid> Weet iemand waar ik "Open with.." kan instellen in 12.04?
<RawChid> Per bestandstype
<trijntje> ik denk in 'systeeminstellingen'
<RawChid> Daar kan ik het niet vinden trijntje
<RawChid> Ik mis best veel instelmogelijkheden in de nieuwe Ubuntu :(
<trijntje> ha, gevonden. systeeminstellingen -> details
<RawChid> Net zoals screensaver
<RawChid> Ah, bedankt trijntje
<trijntje> maar je kan sowieso rechtermuiknop op bestandstype doen, en dan 'openen met' instellen, en dat is dan ook standaard
<OerHeks> screensaver is niet standaard geinstalleerd
<OerHeks> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/add-enable-screensavers-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<OerHeks> als het team ruimte zoekt op de cd, verwijder dan dat wubi ding :P
<trijntje> nouja, screensavers zijn ook niet echt meer nodig natuurlijk
<OerHeks> Eigenlijk mogen we dat niet bepalen, al is het standaard blank scherm genoeg als functie.
<OerHeks> Voor de prive gebruikers is het niet echt nodig, voor een bedrijf kan ik het me wel voorstellen.
<RawChid> Ik wilde automatisch scherm vergrendelen uitzetten
<OerHeks> systeeminstellingen, 1e icoontje, helderheid en vergrendeling
<OerHeks> jammer korter dan 1 minuut kan niet :P
<trijntje> ha, dat zat ik laatst ook de te denken, voor mn laptop zou 15 sec wel goed zijn als ik in college zit ofzo
<RawChid> Ik zie em niet OerHeks :S
<RawChid> 1e iccontje is appearance/uiterlijk toch?
<OerHeks> ah engels heeft andere volgorde door den naam
<OerHeks> het icoontje met het slot in het scherm
<RawChid> Oke, ik snap het. Zal wat verder kijken dan mn neus lang is
<trijntje> helderheid en vergrendeling in de dash
<OerHeks> aber im English, trijntje?
<trijntje> brightness and lock, volgens mij
<szal> OerHeks: s/im/in/
<OerHeks> grazi szal
<lord4163> #join #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<lord4163> Oeps Hoi :)
<lord4163> Wat hebben ze met Audacious gedaan ? !
<OerHeks> Ubuntu heeft audacious de plaats gegeven die het verdiend.
<OerHeks> zit gewoon in de repo's
<OerHeks> Of bedoel je de standaard music speler Banshee ?
<lord4163> Nee Audacious ziet er niet meer uit, in 11.10 op Xubuntu was het altijd een mooie speler
<lord4163> zonde :(
<willem> hoi
<corewillem> heb probleempje met ubuntu 12.04
<corewillem> als ik recordmysdesktop gebruik gaat men gnome 3 ineens weg
<Priyantha|AFK> wat voor probleem ?
<Priyantha|AFK> o
<Priyantha|AFK> mmm zegt me niks sorry :(
<Priyantha|AFK> ik doe niks met desktops meer ;)
<OerHeks> met Unity ?
<pmjdebruijn> lo
<OerHeks> dag pmjdebruijn
<pmjdebruijn> lo
<pmjdebruijn> fijn zo'n nieuwe LTS :D
<OerHeks> zekers, loopt hier ook prima.
<OerHeks> Op vage icoontjes en thema's na, ziet het er goed uit.
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<willem> gnome 3 proberen oerheks
<willem> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell :)
<pmjdebruijn> gnome3 is ook best aardig
<OerHeks> ?
<pmjdebruijn> alleen jammer dat ze geen GTK2/Qt versie van het Adwaita theme hebben
<OerHeks> je hebt geen idee wat gnome3 is... zit al standaard in 12.05
<OerHeks> ehh 12.04
<pmjdebruijn> dan ziet alles zo inconsistent uit
<OerHeks> gelukkig, geen gtk 2 meer :-D
<willem> ? kan het niet opstarten in iedergeval
<pmjdebruijn> OerHeks: LibreOffice/Firefox?
<willem> ik weet dat unity aanpassing op gnome 3 is
<willem> en die gvind ik juist niet lekker werken
<OerHeks> maar wat heeft een desktop wissel van doen, met buggy icoontjes en themes ?
<willem> themes anders ?
<pmjdebruijn> OerHeks: hoezo buggy icoontjes/themes
<pmjdebruijn> hier nog niks van gezien dusverre
<OerHeks> pmjdebruijn, als ik myunity open, en door themes en icons scroll, dan mis ik óf icoontjes in unity, óf geluid in bovenste panel
 * pmjdebruijn heeft niks met myunity
<OerHeks> en de tip uitloggen/inloggen helpt niets
<OerHeks> mja, de rest loopt snel, sneller dan 11.10
<Bril> upgraden naar 12.04 was makkelijk
<Bril> ik was er bang voor maar het was 3x ok klikken en klaar
<Bril> wat er concreet anders en beter is moet ik nog even ontdekken
<Bril> Ik krijg mijn msn account niet opgeslagen in empathy. Iemand een tip? Als ik login druk doet hij niks
<Bril> moet iets simpels zijn maar ik zie het 1 2 3 niet
<mandje> lunox rox
<lena> hallo
<lena> ik heb een tablet van rchos en krijg geen verbinding in 11.04
<lena> mtp tools heb ik geinstalleerd
<charlvn> lena: ik heb ook moeite met de wireless drivers op mijn macbook pro
<OerHeks> lena, antwoord #7 lijkt me de oplossing, mtpfs > http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1481631
<OerHeks> charlvn, er is een mactel wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<charlvn> OerHeks: ik heb een oplossing gevonden voor mijn probleem (http://pastebin.com/TyPB9sEh) maar ik denk niet ik heb lena's probleem goed begrijpen
<charlvn> moet nog 12.04 op deze ding proberen, misschien werk dat makkelijker zonder compileren
<OerHeks> ik dacht dat de bmc fw cutter uit de repo's voldoende is om de firmware te downloaden ?
<charlvn> heb het probeerd maar werk niet
<OerHeks> daarna reboot ?
<charlvn> ja dat moet ik in ieder geval doen
<OerHeks> dan zou je wireless direct moeten werken.
<charlvn> ik denk het heeft te maken met de linux wireless drivers
<charlvn> het was gefix maar dan moet je de allernieuweste drivers hebben
<charlvn> misschien zit die al in 12.04
<OerHeks> ah oke, ik heb zelf geen mac.
<OerHeks> docu is ook nog niet beschikbaar voor 12.04 .. maar dat zal wel snel gefixed worden.
<charlvn> ja dat is eigendlijk waarom ik nog een beetje wil wachten... laat andere eerst even lekker knoeien en dan kreeg ik al de oplossingen en antwoorden mee ;)
<Julius_> goedenavond
<Luckiboy> g'avond
<Julius_> hoi.....stil hier
<charlvn> het is 23:20 - meeste zit heel waarscrijnlijk in de bar ;)
<Julius_> íemand handig hier met Ubuntu, ik ben een nieuwe gebruiker ervan maar zit te knoeien met 2e monitor
<charlvn> ja?
<charlvn> ik ben op pad naar het bed (ik zit eigendlijk al bovenop mijn bed) maar misschien kan ik even nog helpen
<Julius_> heb 2  24"schermen van iiyama en nividia 9800gt card
<Julius_> 2e monitor word niet herkend
<Julius_> wel als je ubuntu vanaf je stick draait maar na installatie niet
<charlvn> ok dat is idd raar
<Julius_> net schone install 1204 64 gedaan
<charlvn> ergens word het niet goed gedetecteerd
<Julius_> zegt aanbevolen nvidia te hebben geinstalleerd
<Julius_> heb al gegoogled maar kom er niet uit
<charlvn> ah en naar de extra drivers en een restart doen hij het nog niet?
<charlvn> dat is een beetje lastig om zomaar snel te debuggen maar doen zeer zeker een lshw dump op pastebin
<charlvn> of http://paste.ubuntu.com/ dan
<Julius_> zal hem doorspitten, dank je
<Julius_> zal je niet uit bed houden
<Julius_> eerlijk gezegd ben ik puur een windows klant, dit is allemaal nieuw voor me.....ziet er wel heel netjes uit
<charlvn> noobs zijn altijd welkom, je moet ergens beginnen ;)
<Julius_> haha.......dank je
<charlvn> ciao dan gaan ik zzzzzzzz :)
<Julius_> slaap ze...eb thanx
<Julius_> luckiboy jij een snel idee hierover ?
<Luckiboy> wacht even hoor, ik heb het niet helemaal gevolgd
<Julius_> 2e monitor activeren nvidiacard
<Luckiboy> ah
<Julius_> ziet hem gewoon niet, werkt als een speer onder windows, dus alles zit goed verbonden
<Luckiboy> staat het misschien niet bij de extra stuurprogramma's (simpelste oplossing)
<Julius_> nee al gechecked, die laat je schermen detecteren maar hij herkend de eerste al verkeerd, ziet het als laptop
<Julius_> en nvidia is geinstalleerd
<Julius_> alleen het nvidia scherm vind ik nergens
<Julius_> wat heb jij voor grafische kaart ?
<Luckiboy> ik heb een netbook
<Luckiboy> niet echt interessant qua grafische kaarten
<Julius_> ah........internal, lastig
<Luckiboy> wat staat er bij instellingen -> beeldscherm?
<Julius_> grafisch versneld stuurprogramma NIVIDIA (aanbevolen) en geinstalleerd
<Luckiboy> ah
<Julius_> kan je in de software komen zoals programfiles onder windows ?
<Luckiboy> in ubuntu staat dat wat meer verspreid
<Julius_> er moet ergens dat nividiaschermpje verborgen zitten
<Luckiboy> staat het niet in een verborgen map .nividia of zoiets?
<Luckiboy> in je home map
<Julius_> zijn er verborgen mappen ?
<Luckiboy> ja die kan je tonen door beeld -> verborgen mappen tonen (in nautilus)
<Luckiboy> en .nividia staat waarschijnlijk in /home/julius
<Julius_> nautilus ? haha en waar zit die
<Julius_> ben echt een noob hoor, niet qua pcś maar wel in ubuntu
<Julius_> dit is mijn eerste ervaring met Linux
<Julius_> ben doorgewinterde windows malloot
<Luckiboy> nautilus is de bestandenverkenner van ubuntu, zeg maar de windows verkenner
<Julius_> ok ik heb hem maar zie alleen standaard mappen
<Luckiboy> ja en dan beeld -> verborgen bestanden tonen (of iets dergelijks)
<Julius_> nee niets
<Julius_> ik google nog wel even of ik duik even in een amerikaanse chat, die zijn allemaal wakker nu, groter landje ook
<Julius_> vast wel een pro die het zo weet te vertellen
<Julius_> jij bedankt joh.......welterusten voor straks
<Luckiboy> of anders, een tip, start je een topic op  ons forum
<Luckiboy> ziet iedereen het :)
<Julius_> ja maar dan word in ieder geval morgen pas, ben nu lekker onderweg
<Julius_> dank je.........het komt vast wel goed
<Luckiboy> heb je al een account op het forum?
<Julius_> nee.........zal ik wel aanmaken, altijd handig
<Luckiboy> oke veel succes dan hè!
<Julius_> thanx........spreek je
#ubuntu-nl 2012-04-28
<radio>  goedemorgen ik heb een pulse jack probleem :| kan iemand hier mij in helpen?
<radio> dit is in ubuntu12.04
<radio>  goedemorgen ik heb een pulse jack probleem :| kan iemand hier mij in helpen?
<Luckiboy> misschien, ik kan je niets verzekeren
<radio> ja he tis nogal lastig ik kan de jack sink en jack source niet kiezen dat kon ik voorheen wel in 11.10
<radio> nu 12.04 in ubuntustudio werkt het voor geen meter ik krijg enkel te zien dat pulse probeert het geluid te stabaliseren, maar valt weer terug
<radio> ik gebruik jack voor idjc en skype om om mijn internetradiostation met de luisteraars te spreken
<Luckiboy> heb je bij geluidsinstellingn je opneem apparaat wel geselecteerd?
<radio> ja ook natuurlijk dat is het hem juist eerst kon je kiezen , maar ik kan dat nu niet meer vinden
<Luckiboy> staat er wel iets van "pulseaudio volumeregeling"
<radio> jack werkt out of the box geluid werkt prima, maar pulse probeert dan jack sink en jack source te enable en dat werkt dus niet in 11.10 ging dat bijna volledig auto matisch hoefde enkel die twee te kiezen en kon ik pulse en jack tegelijkertijd gebruiken
<radio> en ik heb het echt nodig voor mn radiostation heb nog wel een week tijd om dit uit te zoeken , maar heb dat echt nodig
<Luckiboy> type eens in de terminal "pavucontrol"?
<radio> ja dat werkt wel, maar zodra ik jack opstart valt dit weg ik zie jack-sink en source staan, maar kan ze niet aanvinken om alles via die twee te laten werken
<radio> dan krijg ik in pavucontrol telkens te zien dat ie probeert te enable, maar telkens terugvalt een flikkerend pavucontrol zou je zien ook te speaker gaat  dan aan / uit
<Luckiboy> hmm, vervelend
<Luckiboy> en  alle configuratie en zo staat goed?
<radio> ja kun je wel zeggen ik weet niet of dat in de gewone ubuntu ook zo is anders moet ik dat maar proberen, heb liever ubuntustudio dat werkt voor audio in principe beter
<radio> ja tuurlijk ik weet wat dat betreft goed genoeg hoe alles werkt , maar dit is erg lastig
<Luckiboy> ik kan me wel herinneren dat ik ook eens een keer last heb gehad van audioproblemen in skype, dat ging gewoon over
<Luckiboy> zonder er iets aan te doen
<radio> ja maar is niet enkel skype he dit is ook met andere players
<Luckiboy> inderdaad, daarom zou ik het niet zo 123 weten
<radio> had al een vermoeden moet echt een audiofiel hebben die me tubuntu studio werkt lol
<Luckiboy> anders vraag je het in het forum, daar bereik je meer mensen mee
<radio> he tis te ingewikkeld zelfs voor mij die toch al ruim 15 jaar linux gebruikt
<Luckiboy> er zijn mensen die bwvs hun hele leven al linux gebruiken
<Luckiboy> en er zijn mensen die toevallig de oplossing hebben gevonden ;)
<radio> ja ik weet het ik heb Redhat 5.1 nog gehad op mijn pc lol
<radio> maar zal eens naar dat forum gaan ik heb er nog ergens een account geloof ik kijk of ik die nog kan vinden hahahaha
<radio> maar bedankt voor de moeite kom er wel uit hoor
<Luckiboy> geen dank
<trijntje> radio: als je in het softwarecentrum op 'pulse' zoekt zie je een aantal programma's waarmee je pulseaudio kunt instellen. Zit daar wat tussen?
<Ubudummie> bij de installatie van de ubuntu geeft de PC al direct een melding dat de CPU PAE mist. 10.04 kan wel wordengeinstalleerd. Het betreft een oude dell latitude D800 meteen pentium M processor
<StefandeVries> Probeer je de 64-bit te installeren?
<Ubudummie> nee 32 bit
<StefandeVries> Oké, dan kan je die melding negeren.
<StefandeVries> De 32-bit kan namelijk meer dan de maximale 4 GB geheugen aanspreken, alleen bij jou kan dat niet omdat je processor het niet ondersteunt.
<StefandeVries> Weet je hoeveel werkgeheugen er in de machine zit?
<Ubudummie> hij gaat gewoon niet verde na die melding, update gaat ook niet
<Ubudummie> 1GB
<StefandeVries> Hmm, da's erg vreemd.
<Luckiboy> Ubudummie, heb je het al geprobeerd met een ander cd/usb
<trijntje> hoe oud is die pentium M?
<Ubudummie> 2003
<Ubudummie> bij update via update manager gaat hij wel naar 10.10. tijdens het instaleren geeft hij dan aan dat er een bestand mist op de cd.
<Luckiboy> een corrupte cd dus
<StefandeVries> Ja, zeer waarschijnlijk.
<StefandeVries> Heb je de md5-hash van de gedownloade iso gecontroleerd?
<Ubudummie> ik heb er al 3 gebrand en geprobeerd. telkens dezelfde melding
<StefandeVries> Allemaal van dezelfde iso?
<Ubudummie> nee, ik heb de cd ook drie keer gedownload. via de nederlandse en engelse site. maar volgens mij is dat dezelfde??
<StefandeVries> Ja, da's hetzelfde.
<Ubudummie> md hash nietgecontroleerd. zou bog niet weten hoe.
<Luckiboy> heb je hem gebrand op lage snelheid?
<Luckiboy> dan mag ook nog eens helpen
<Ubudummie> is er dan een mogelijkheid een andere ISO te downloaden?
<Ubudummie> ja op lage snelheid
<Luckiboy> Je kan de alternate cd proberen...
<Ubudummie> die optie heb ik overwogen, ook over gelezen maar die kan ik zo 1,2, 3 niet vinden. Ik heb wel de internationale versie geprobeerd.
<trijntje> Ubudummie: het beste is denk ik de md5sum controleren, en daarna via usb installeren om cd's te sparen ;)
<Luckiboy> op ubuntu.com staat ie onderaan de downloadpagina
<Luckiboy> *de alternative
<Ubudummie> Ik ben zit in ieder geval bij de alternatieve downlaods, en eengoede yip om via USB te werken. Ik ga er mee aan de slag. Bedankt. Mocht het niet lukken dan meld ik me weer.
<mandje> goedemorgen.  een samba share maken 'audio' en daar dan een folder in 'music'.  is dat mss op 1 of andere manier dom?
<mandje> mmm.. je van de folder 'music' op clients een netwerkshare maken. al minder dom.
<mandje> *kan van
<StefandeVries> Ja, maar je moet het zelf weten, mandje :P
<mandje> de vraag was ook niet 'moet ik dat zelf beslissen?'  ;)
<Wobbo> Een geüpdatet versie naar 12.04 zorgt ervoor dat al mijn .odt niet meer geopend kunnen worden. LibreOffice 3.5 zegt "Probleem bij lezen. Fout bij lezen van bestand."
<Wobbo> Als ik hetzelfde op een usb zet en weer open op een andere ubuntu 11.04 met LibreOffice 3.3 zegt geen probleem te hebben.
<StefandeVries> Dan leg ik de fout bij LibreOffice 3.5
<Wobbo> Dat weet ik niet zeker.
<Wobbo> Jawel, ik dacht het probleem niet te hebben bij Ubu 12.04 die ik ook heb op een Virtual.
<Wobbo> Maar dit is wel erg belabberd... Nu kan ik nu verder met mijn scriptie...
<Wobbo> Not...
<mandje> excuus om te gamen.  ieder nadeel hep ze voordeel.
<Ubudummie> Daar ben ik weer. Nu met USB stick krijg ik wederom de volgende melding.
<Ubudummie> This kernel requires the following features not present on the CP: PAE. Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate  for uou CPU
<willem> heb je 64 of 32 bit pcv
<Ubudummie> 32 bit, oude DELL latidude D*)) van 2003 met een poentium M CPU
<Ubudummie> sorry Dell D800
<willem> heb je een 32 bit iso gebruikt ?
<Ubudummie> ja de 32 bit iso
<willem> HMM RAAR
<trijntje> Ubudummie: http://askubuntu.com/questions/103280/is-there-any-version-of-ubuntu-that-does-not-require-pae
<trijntje> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/non-pae/mini.iso
<trijntje> die ^ kan je downloaden en daarmee installeren
<trijntje> de installatie is dan wel text-based, en vereist een netwerk verbinding
<trijntje> als je moet kiezen welke software je wilt installeren, zorg dan dat in ieder geval 'ubuntu-desktop' aangevinkt staat
<willem> is niet perse nodig he
<willem> als je geen gui wilt :)
<StefandeVries> Ehm, ja.
<willem> of gnome 3 er aleen op :)
<StefandeVries> Daar is geen sprake van ;)
<Ubudummie> Geen probleem, wederom bedankt nu ga ik het hiermee proberen.
<willem> hoe bedoel je
<willem> veel geluk :)
<StefandeVries> Als de gewone ubuntuinstallatie mislukt, ga je niet ineens Gnome 3 installeren :P
<trijntje> jaja, laten we het niet lastiger maken dan het al is mensen, volgens mij wil Ubudummie gewoon een 'standaard' ubuntu hebben
<StefandeVries> Je wilt Ubuntu 12.04 met Unity
<StefandeVries> Dus gewoon ubuntu-desktop
<Ubudummie> Overigens geven ze wel aan dat de nieuwere versie ook geschikt is voor de NON PAE. Xubuntu 12.04 was using the PAE kernel - the newer builds have reverted to the non PAE kenel now.
<Priyantha|AFK> "aptitude install ubuntu-desktop"
<Priyantha|AFK> kloaar
<StefandeVries> Priyantha|AFK :D
<willem> of met gnome 3 sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<trijntje> Ubudummie: ja, dat zag ik ook, maar dat is denk ik alleen voor Xubuntu, niet ubuntu
<Priyantha|AFK> :)
<Ubudummie> jahoor gewoon de standaar 12.04
<willem> ah dan de gewone ubunu-desktop
<Ubudummie> nou ga ik eerst timmeren in de tuin, en dan schaven aan de PC ;-) bedankt allemaal.
<willem> veel geluk !
<trijntje> graag gedaan, ik hoop dat het nu lukt!
<StefandeVries> Dag Ubudummie
<Ubudummie> dag allemaal.
<rulus> pff, nouveau is toch maar slecht
<rulus> 'k heb nu unity 2d, maar firefox en software center zijn echt traag
<pmjdebruijn> die apps worden normaliter niet sneller of langzamer van unity2d
<pmjdebruijn> rulus: volgens mij werken 3D accel out of the box van entry level ATi kaartjes
<pmjdebruijn> van die 50EUR dingen
<rulus> welja, het is niet door unity dat firefox traag wordt, het is door het gebrek aan nvidia drivers denk ik
<pmjdebruijn> firefox doet daar niks mee
<rulus> moet idd eens kijken of ik een andere videokaart kan scoren
<pmjdebruijn> tenzij je ook geen 2D accel hebt
<pmjdebruijn> maar dan zou alles brakkig moeten zijn
<rulus> ik denk dat alles brakkig is dan :P
<pmjdebruijn> je moet ff goed opletten, want niet alle ATi's werken met die open drivers
<rulus> met het minste schiet mijn Xorg cpu omhoog, door die animaties in software center bv
<pmjdebruijn> maar de iets oudere modellen wel
<rulus> ik heb nog een oude Ati kaart liggen, ik zal die straks eens proberen :)
<rulus> want dit is echt onbruikbaar
<pmjdebruijn> wat noem je oud
 * pmjdebruijn heeft Intel graphics, das heerlijk
<rulus> een paar jaar? het is alleszins nog agp
<pmjdebruijn> ouch
<rulus> i know :P
<pmjdebruijn> das misschien wat min voor Unity
<pmjdebruijn> maar entry level PCIe kaartje krijg je voor < 50EUR
<pmjdebruijn> vooral ff googlen welke precies goed werken
<rulus> ah ok, maar ik weet niet of dat wel past in mijn pc?
<rulus> aangezien ik dus een agp slot heb?
<pmjdebruijn> oh
<pmjdebruijn> jeetje
<rulus> ja, het is oud materiaal :P
<pmjdebruijn> dan gewoon die kaart proberen die je hebt
<rulus> jep, want veel investeren ga ik toch ook niet meer doen
<rulus> 20 euro wil ik misschien nog geven voor een nieuwe(re) videokaart, maar meer is echt onverantwoord :P
<OerHeks> AGP ...
<rulus> stamt nog uit de oertijd Oer
<OerHeks> ik heb een ATI x1550 agp x8 liggen ..
<OerHeks> budget 1650 zeg maar ..
<rulus> ik zal eerst eens kijken wat ik hier nog heb liggen, het is een ATi AGP kaart (zelfs al één met DVI, hoera)
<OerHeks> ik denk dat je maandag op straat moet kijken, rulus
<rulus> haha
<rulus> er zit nu een GeForce 4 Ti4200 in, werkte prima met 10.04
<rulus> maar nu dus niet meer :'(
<pmjdebruijn> das het nadeel van binary drivers
<rulus> klopt
<pmjdebruijn> je bent 100% afhankelijk van (in dit geval) nVidia
<pmjdebruijn> en nVidia doet niet echt z'n best
<pmjdebruijn> dingen zo'n color management doen ook brak met de nVidia drivers
<rulus> true
<pmjdebruijn> omdat die geen uptodate xrandr supporten etc
<rulus> al mijn nieuwer materiaal heeft intel graphics, maar in die tijd deed intel nog geen graphics denk ik
<pmjdebruijn> oh dat zal
<pmjdebruijn> nja dat deden ze wel, maar toen was het nog te brak :D
<rulus> hehe
<JeroenD> goedemiddag
<JeroenD> kan iemand me een tip geven hoe ik mijn TomTom kan bijwerken?
<JeroenD_> sorry verkeerde kruisje :D
<JeroenD_> ik vraag het nog een keer :)
<JeroenD_> kan iemand me helpen hoe ik een windows exe kan draaien in wine of vergelijkbaar?
<commandoline> JeroenD_: helaas, de enige mogelijkheid is voor zover ik weet om een windowscomputer te zoeken. Of anders via een virtuele machine.
<commandoline> wine werkt hiervoor niet.
<OerHeks> voor zover ik kan vinden, niet via linux + wine
<OerHeks> idd
<JeroenD_> ok :)
<OerHeks> ondanks dat tomtom van linux gebruikmaakt, ....
<JeroenD_> ok dan moet ik ff iemand zoeken die een windows bak heeft
<JeroenD_> ik zal in de toekomst voor dit soort zaken bij een nieuw systeem wel dualboot draaien :)
<JeroenD_> dan allen !
<JeroenD_> en een fijne middag !
<CasW> Iemand enig idee hoe infrarood (via een USB-stikkie) werkt onder Ubuntu?
<rulus> crap, het is geen Ati kaart die ik heb, het is een rode nVidia...
<rulus> maar hoe zie ik nu welke het is..
<trijntje> lspic -v | grep -i vga
<rulus> trijntje, ik bedoel zonder hem in de computer te steken, hij ligt op mijn bureau momenteel :P
<OerHeks> wat is het FCC nummer op de print ?
<trijntje> hmm, alle tekst die er op dat ding te vinden is google en hopen dat je iets tegenkomt?
<rulus> trijntje, heb ik al wat geprobeerd, maar is niet super duidelijk..
<OerHeks> http://transition.fcc.gov/oet/ea/fccid/
<rulus> hmm, waar zou ik dat vinden OerHeks? Bij FCC staat er Micro-Star model 8923
<OerHeks> oke
<OerHeks> MSI FX5200-TD128LF GeForce FX 5200, (128 MB) Graphic Card
<rulus> haha, nice work
<OerHeks> ik denk dat dat een agp x4 is :(
<OerHeks> oude driver ...
<rulus> dus ook niet goed?
<OerHeks> liever niet.
<rulus> maar beter dan mijn GeForce4 Ti4200?
<OerHeks> hmm die ti4200 = 64 mb ?
<rulus> neuh, ik dacht ook 128 mb
<rulus> ti4200 8x is het denk ik
<OerHeks> juist
<OerHeks> als ik "Ti4200 vs FX5200" zoek, kom ik ook uit op die TI4200
<OerHeks> fiets even langs, dan mag je die ati x1550 proberen
<rulus> hah, dat hangt ervan af hoe ver het is OerHeks :)
<OerHeks> Haarlem?
<rulus> dat is me toch iets te ver..
<rulus> maar die FX5200 zit in de 173.14.xx driver, zou dat dan niet werken?
<rulus> of zit die niet meer in precise?
<rulus> hmm, ik volg niet meer, even wat testen
<OerHeks> de 96 driver dacht ik ?
<rulus> ti4200 is de 96 driver, fx5200 is de 173 driver
<rulus> maar beiden werken precies niet in 12.04
<rulus> de pakketten zijn er wel, maar 'k kan ze niet installeren
<rulus> beetje vreemd
<OerHeks> wat ik begrijp, is dat de 96 en 173 driver niet meer werken met xorg ... >> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-173/+bug/948053
<OerHeks> oftewel nouveau or nothing
<rulus> thanks, interessante link
<rulus> dus ja, idd, hopen dat er nog een update komt.. en ondertussen uitkijken naar een andere videokaart
<OerHeks> Update kan je vergeten, denk ik.
<rulus> lijkt me ook :P
<rulus> maar bij Ubuntu geven ze het nog niet op, aangezien de pakketten er nog zijn :P
<rulus> maar ja idd, ijdele hoop vrees ik
<OerHeks> dat staat er ook tussen, dat de pakketten verwijderd mogen worden.
<rulus> kan ik ergens zien welke ati kaarten ondersteund worden? of zouden die allemaal moeten werken?
<OerHeks> nou, nee niet allemaal, sommige onboard versies geven problemen.
<Dykam> Hmm, de interne mic verschijnt niet in sound settings, skype record het echter wel
<Dykam> enig idee?
<rulus> ja maar impliceert "onboard" niet dat ik ze dan al zou moeten hebben OerHeks?
<Dykam> beetje onhandig
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Dykam> naja, wel in de dropdown
<Dykam> maar niet in de sound settings app
<rulus> OerHeks, thanks!
<OerHeks> v.a. Radeon 7200
<Dykam> Iemand een idee?
<OerHeks> vind je hem ook niet in terminal: alsamixer ??
<OerHeks> F4 capture
<Dykam> kan ik zien of ie iets ontvangt?
<Dykam> Hmm, Capture is zichtbaar
<Dykam> en past zich aan aan het volume
<Dykam> zichtbaar in zowel alsamixer als in de dropdown van de volume
<Dykam> maar niet in de sound settings
<rulus> spannend, ik ben een videokaart aan het kopen :P
<Dykam> deze laptop was sowieso spannend, maar op de vid-uit's werkt bumblebee perfect
<Dykam> alleen lijkt ie niet te herclocken, dus performance is niet 100%
<OerHeks> bumblebee ... ik las ergens dat er een opvolger is, voor die dual videocard ?
<Dykam> nee
<Dykam> er was een branch
<Dykam> maar die is al dood
<OerHeks> ironhide ?
<Dykam> ironhide
<Dykam> aan bumblebee werken meerdere mensen
<Dykam> ironhide maar 1tje, de originele
<Dykam> die had er geen zin in oid
<OerHeks> ah ok, ik zat dus toch goed. ik werd i #ubuntu erop aan gesproken dat ironhide beter is ....
<Dykam> auteur heeft in januari nog gepost dat het on-hold is
<Dykam> en bumblebee werkt prima
<OerHeks> Zelf heb ik die nederlander gesproken hier, die met bumblebee verder is gegaan, v3
<Dykam> ah
<OerHeks> ehm, ben zijn naam kwijt ..
<OerHeks> die zit in #bumblebee channel hier op freenode, dacht ik.
<Dykam> behalve dat de gamma aanpassen in de nvidia settings... het scherm vand e hdmi-aangesloten scherm aanpast. verder wordt dat scherm niet herkent en is ie zwart
<Dykam> :P
<Dykam> hmm, ben benieuwd of DropBox symlinken naar die op windows zou werken...
<Dykam> zou wel zo fijn zijn
<Dykam> heb Music ook al gesymlinked
<Dykam> en een ~/WinDocs map
<Dykam> krijgt bij opstarten nu die popupjes dat sommige systeemonderdelen fouten hebben
<Dykam> welke me dan verwijzen dat ik die popupjes niet moet gebruiken '¬¬
<charlvn> even een vraagje - als je gnome3 op ubuntu 12.04 wil draaien, kan je gewoon de gnome-shell package installeren of heb je nog de gnome3 ppa nodig?
<charlvn> ik heb een beetje ge-googled en ik kreeg gemengde resultaten
<charlvn> het schijnt niet nodig te zijn maar andere zeg dan weer dat het wel is
<OerHeks> gnome3 zit al in 12.04.
<charlvn> ok ik heb het even geinstalleerd zonder om te ppa toe te voegen en een screenshotje gemaakt: http://i.imgur.com/VDDal.png
<charlvn> ziet er prima uit volgens mij
<OerHeks> je kan unity wisselen voor gnome-shell, en bij inlog gdm kiezen
<charlvn> prima, bedankt!
<Bril> Met welk programma kon je je samba shares ook al weer makkelijk beheren via de browser?
<Bril> oja swat
<desperado> Hallo kan iemand mij helpen ik heb net voor het eerst ubuntu geinstalleerd en wil weten hoe ik cd moet branden.
<c__chp> je can brasero gebruiken
<desperado> staat er niet eentje standaard in ubuntu
<c__chp> ja
<Bril> ik brand toevallig nu met braso :)
<c__chp> dat is brasero
<Bril> brasero
<Bril> makkelijk en duidelijk programm
<Bril> a
<desperado> ja hebbes errug bedankt
<OerHeks> Persoonlijk mislukt brasero vaak bij mij, daarom gebruik ik K3B
<Bril> is een opstart usb stick voor 1  malig gebruik?
<desperado> nee bril :)
<Bril> dus past ie hem aan waardoor hij na een reboot na installeren hem niet pakt
<desperado> kan je zo vaak gebruiken als je wilt
<desperado> alleen als je persistence hebt aangevinkt bij het aanmaken slaat hij bepaalde wijzigingen op
<desperado> anders is het net een install cd, maar dan op een usb :D
<Bril> begrijp er niks van, usb stick werkte net nog, nu niet meer
<Bril> wil lubuntu even opnieuw installeren, teveel zitten kloten in samba
<Bril> samba is gvd echt altijd gezeik bij mij
<corewillem> bij mij ook
<corewillem> maar herb nu eindelijk manier ervoor
<OerHeks> Nummer ....
<OerHeks> 60 !
<OerHeks> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2012/04/26/full-circle-60-fifth-birthday-edition/
#ubuntu-nl 2012-04-29
<mandje6> goedemorgen. corewillem, las terug van je dat jij een manier had voor samba te dresseren?
<mandje6> interessant want in mijn ervaring is samba==gekloot
<henielk> Wat kan ik op mijn ASUS U31SD het beste installeren? Bumblebee of Ironhide? Of zijn ook hier weer goede alternatieven voor?
<corewillem> samba is nog altijd gekloot mandje 6 maar ik had er inderdaad software voor
<corewillem> moeti k het even voor je opzoeken
<corewillem> gevonden mandje6zal even schreenshotje doen ik hoop dat het voor jou ook goed gaat werken
<corewillem> http://computerleven.be/samba.png
<mandje6> ok ik zie het. bedankt voor de tip corewillem.
<corewillem> graag gedaan ik hoop dat het werkt voor je !
<wibe> hallo,ik ben een beginnende ubuntu gebruiker en hoop via jullie wijzer te worden hierover. Vraag: hoe kan ik contoleren welke usb versie in mijn Acer One laptop zit? En ook welke versie Ubuntu ik momenteel heb?
<corewillem> heb je een nederlandse of engelse ubuntu .
<wibe> volgens mij een nederlandse
<corewillem> ah heb je de standaard ubuntu (unity)
<trijntje> wibe: heb je links in beeld een brede balk?
<wibe> geen idee of ik unity heb (ik ben echt een beginner..sorry) en tryntje geen brede balk. Aleen bovenin een smalle balk waar icoontjes in staan
<corewillem> ah dat zal gnome classic zijn euhm
<trijntje> wibe: weet je hoe je een terminal moet openen?
<wibe> Ja dat weet ik
<trijntje> Als het goed is staat die onder 'Toepassingen -> Hulpmiddelen"
<trijntje> ok, als je in een terminal
<trijntje> lsb_release -a
<trijntje> typt krijg je te zien welke versie van ubuntu je hebt
<wibe> ok geldt dat ook voor de usb poortversie
<trijntje> nee, dat is alleen voor welke versie je hebt
<trijntje> ik weet niet hoe je er achter kan komen welke versie usb jouw laptop heeft
<trijntje> welke versie van ubuntu heb je trouwens?
<wibe> ah ik heb ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS Lucid
<trijntje> ah ok, die heeft nog de oudere interface inderdaad.
<trijntje> heeft iemand anders dat voor je geinstalleerd?
<wibe> Ik wilde n.l. ubuntu 12.0 via een usbstick installeren en kreeg de melding ¨onbekend station¨ en iklas ergens dat dit alleen mogelijk is via usb 2.0
<wibe> Nee die heb ik zo gekocht
<trijntje> wibe: je kan sowieso direct vanuit 10.04 naar 12.04 upgraden, als je wilt
<wibe> heb ik geprobeerd via systeem/beheer/updatebeheer maar dan krijg ik de melding dat mijn systeem up to date is. Zal vast op een andere manier moeten.Hoe?
<trijntje> je kan in de terminal het volgende typen
<trijntje> update-manager -d
<trijntje> na de upgrade krijg je wel een hele andere bureaubladomgeving, dus dat zal wel even wennen zijn
<trijntje> en de systeemeisen zijn ook hoger
<wibe> Ok..waar kan ik deze terminal instructies overigens vinden?
<wibe> Als mijn systeem er niet geschikt voor is neem ik aan dat dit gemeld wordt?
<trijntje> wibe: hoeveel RAM heeft de computer? Het zal wel draaien, maar als je pc niet krachtig genoeg is is het wel traag natuurlijk
<trijntje> tja, die commando's leer je gaande weg, op internet kan je vast wel een lijstje met handige commando's vinden
<Propuls1on> Heeft iemand wel eens devilspie gebruikt?
<wibe> 1.6 gig trijntje
<trijntje> ow, das meer dan genoeg
<wibe> OK dan ik dat straks proberen te installeren.Ik heb nog een andere vraag(probleempje)
<trijntje> vraag maar raak ;)
<wibe> Ik ben aan het klooien geweest met het installeren van programmaatjes o.a. een modeswitch van betavine. Ik zie hem staan in het overzicht geinstalleerde programmaas maar niet onder toepassingen
<trijntje> wibe: hoe heb je dat programma geinstalleerd? Zelf vanaf het internet gedownload of via pakketbeheer?
<wibe> Ook ben ik het netwerkbeheer icoontje in de adresbalk kwijt waardoor ik nu niet kan zien welk draadloos netwerk beschikbaar is
<wibe> zelf gedownload
<trijntje> als je het zelf download en het programma zelf geen item in het menu zet moet je dat denk ik handmatig zelf doen
<wibe> Waar kan ik de geïnstalleerde programma´s vinden?
<trijntje> hangt er vanaf waar dat programma zich geinstalleerd heeft. Meestal in /bin/ of /sbin/ geloof ik
<wibe> Maar hoe krijg ik dit prgrmtje handmatig naar toepassingen? via toepassingen/geïnstalleerde  software lukt dat niet
<trijntje> eerst moet je het commando weten om dat programma te starten
<trijntje> daarnaa kan je met je rechter muisknop op het Toepassingen-menu klikken, en dan menu's aanpassen kiezen
<wibe> ik ben op zoek naar de locatie waar dit prgrm staat..
<wibe> trijntje..ik zie in de map etc/ een map waar info instaat over de modeswitch. maar geen opstart link. dat zijn toch dll bestanden?
<trijntje> weet ik niet precies, ik installeer zelf altijd alleen standaard software, dus ik heb daar geen ervaring mee
<trijntje> misschien weet iemand anders hier het?
<corewillem> hmmm nee sorry
<wibe> oeps ..ben er weer
<wibe> trijntje ik ga nu eerst 12.04 installeren
<corewillem> :)
<wibe> hoe kan ik deze chat afsluiten?
<corewillem> ben je in browser
<corewillem> of gebruik je een chat programma
<wibe> chatprogramma
<corewillem> je ziet normaal links of recht een kruisje
<corewillem> en daar klik je op
<corewillem> en dan sluit het af :)
<wibe> ok dank ik dacht dat het op een andere manier moest gebeuren.
<corewillem> geen probleem :)
<corewillem> als je nog vragen hebt er is altijd wel iemand hier :)
<corewillem> hoi ik heb een probleem weet iemand hoe ik deze https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/120/system-monitor/ werkend kan krijgen ?$
<pmjdebruijn> corewillem: gebruik je GNOME3 dan?
<pmjdebruijn> die extensions zijn voor GNOME3 niet Unity
<corewillem> gnome 3.4.1 om percies te zijn :)
<vincentvdBergh> Goede middag
<corewillem> goeiemiddag
<eddy> ben nieuw met ubuntu en ik heb een cd gebrand om hem uit te proberen
<eddy> maar hoe kun je iets installeren?
<trijntje> eddy: je bedoeld nieuwe programma's?
<eddy> klopt hoi allemaal overgens
<trijntje> dat kan via het softwarecentrum
<eddy> maar dan moet je hem zeker eerst dual installeren?
<trijntje> hoe bedoel je, heb je ubuntu nog niet geinstalleerd?
<eddy> nee kon een test cd proberen of installeren heb m eerst getest
<trijntje> tijdens het testen kan je ook programma's installeren als je wilt, maar die zijn wel weer weg als je de pc opnieuw opstart
<eddy> ok bedankt ga ik nog eens proberen
<trijntje> graag gedaan
<Propuls1on> zou iemand mij kunnen helpen met devilspie?
<trijntje> Propuls1on: wat is het probleem? Als mensen een oplossing weten zullen ze wel reageren
<Propuls1on> Ik wil dat als ik een programma open, dat deze automatisch op een bepaalde worksheet terecht komt.. Nu had ik gelezen dat dit met devilspie zou kunnen, en de optie zit er ook in. Het probleem is echter dat het niet werkt. Maar als ik met devilspie bijv. instel dat het programma maximized geopend moet worden, werkt het wel.
<trijntje> devilspie ken ik niet, ik weet wel dat het met compiz kan
<Propuls1on> Dat is toch ook voor 3D effecten?
<trijntje> ja, als je unity gebruikt is het standaard geinstaleerd
<Propuls1on> oh, dat scheelt dan :p
<trijntje> je moet dan alleen wel een extra configuratieprogramma installeren, compizconfig-settings-manager
<trijntje> daarmee moet je wel een beetje uitkijken, want daarmee kan je wel je hele werkomgeving laten crashen
<Propuls1on> Ja, ik zie het.. als je 'm opstart geeft ie een waarschuwing
<trijntje> ja
<Propuls1on> Ik ga er even naar kijken, bedankt!
<trijntje> de plugin die je moet hebben heet "Plaats venster"
<Propuls1on> Zag het staan, in het engels heet die "Place" als het goed is
<Propuls1on> trijntje: bedankt! Werkt perfect :)
<trijntje> graag gedaan, ik gebruik het zelf ook
<Propuls1on> Vreemd dat ik er zelf niets over gevonden had.. ik kwam alleen uit op dat devilspie en het instellen daarvan werkt erg onhandig
<Propuls1on> Werkt het ook voor programma's die automatisch starten na het booten?
<trijntje> ik verwacht het wel ja, als ze maar iets later dan compiz zelf opstarten, anders kan compiz ze nergens neerzetten
<Propuls1on> oke, duidelijk
<Maarten_> Kan ik ubuntu installeren vanaf een flashdrive als ik van een windows systeem kom?
<vincentvdBergh> nee
<vincentvdBergh> ook vanuit Ubuntu kan je een flashdrive klaar maken voor het uitvoeren van een installatie
<StefandeVries> Hij is al weg hoor. :P
<CasW> En ja, het kan wel, met wubi ;)
<pmjdebruijn> staan daarvoor geen screenshots op de ubuntu site direct bij het download?
<pmjdebruijn> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<pmjdebruijn> juist
<StefandeVries> En hij is nog steeds weg :P
<pmjdebruijn> :D
<smile> tot later :)
<Petrov> hallo
<Oer>  dag Petrov
<Petrov> heb een vraagje over het formatteren van een hdd
<Petrov> nog nooit uitgevoerd onder linux
<Oer> Wat voor hdd is het, extern, de enige intern?
<Petrov> bij schijfgereedschap kan ik kiezen bij het schema: master boot record of guid-partietabel. Welkeen van de 2 zou ik moeten gebruiken?
<Petrov> een interne hdd
<Oer> mbr vs gpt
<Oer> Ik zou mbr kiezen, tenzij je een windows ernaast hebt met gpt
<Petrov> heb geen windows op die computer
<Oer> gpt is nieuwer, kan grotere drives aan, geen beperking met 4 x primairy etc
<Petrov> azo leer weer bij :p
<Oer> iig kan grub2 beiden aan.
<Rojod|server> hallo!
<pmjdebruijn> MBR is ook beperkt tot max 2TB toch
<Oer> dag Rojod|server
<Oer> dat kan kloppen idd, pmjdebruijn
<Oer> 3 Tb diskjes zullen idd gpt nodig hebben
<pmjdebruijn> Petrov: als je disk <= 2TB is, zou ik bij MBR blijven for the time being
<Petrov> is een hdd van 3 TB
<pmjdebruijn> Petrov: dan denk ik niet dat je een keus hebt
<pmjdebruijn> aangezien MBR je waarschijnlijk beperkt tot TB
<pmjdebruijn> erhm 2TB
<Petrov> pmjdebruijn, idd we zullen eens proberen
<corewillem> pertrov fan van petrov ?$
<Petrov> ?
<Oer> hele pagina over gpt en mbr en conversie >> http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/index.html
<Rojod|server> Hoe kan het dat ik wel kan kiezen tussen Ubuntu?
<Rojod|server> maar geen windows kan kiezen?
<Rojod|server> beide zijn op de pc
<Nex> Hello.
<Oer> Rojod|server, houd de linker shift vast tijdens boot, dan kom je in Grub2-menu
<Oer> ow al weer weg :(
<Nex> kan iemand helpen?
<Oer> dag Nex
<Guest87980> hoi
<Guest87980> ik heb een probleem met mijn touchpad hij doet het niet meer
<Guest87980> ik heb hem uit ge daan maar weet niet meer hoe hij aan moet
<Guest87980> hoe zet ik hem aan?
<Oer> Laptop ?
<Guest87980> ja
<Guest87980> toshiba
<corewillem> petrov is een bekende f1 coeureur
<Petrov> azo :p
<Oer> heb je en FN toets met op je toetsenbord symbooltjes  waar er 1 lijkt op een muis/touchpad?
<Guest87980> ik heb een fn toets
<Oer> dit is een sneltoets om je touchpad uit te schakelen voor langdurig tiepen, dit voorkomt je handpalm contact.
<Guest87980> wat is dan de snelkoppeling gwn fn?
<Oer> Ik weet niet welke toets het is bij Toshiba.
<Oer> ja, FN vasthouden en die speciale toets drukken
<Guest87980> de fn toets heb ik wel op me toesenbord
<Guest87980> welke andere toets? waar staat die ongeveer
<Oer> welke toshiba is het ? dan zoek ik een plaatje op van het toetsenbord ..
<Guest87980> satellite A-100 00n
<pmjdebruijn> Guest87980: kijk is bij F5 of zo
<pmjdebruijn> vaak is het in die richting
<Oer> hmm lastig te vinden en te zien, het zit iig bij de Functietoetsen
<pmjdebruijn> meestal staat er wel een herkenbaar symbooltje op
<Oer> F1 -F12
<pmjdebruijn> meestal een vierkantje wat de touchpad moet voorstellen
<pmjdebruijn> zou in elk geval vrij duidelijk moeten zijn
<Guest87980> oke ik denk dan f9 od f5 (lijkt op een laptop)
<MichaelTel> F11
<pmjdebruijn> MichaelTel: je hebt dezelfde laptop?
<MichaelTel> ja, even kijken of het nog wilt starten
<MichaelTel> <blaast de stof er van af>
<Guest87980> en h6e zet 1e he0 45t/
<MichaelTel> Hmm dat was hem dus niet ;)
<pmjdebruijn> nu heb je de numpad aangezet
<Oer> ah je hebt nu de toets gevonden, om je nummerieke FN deel aan te zetten
<pmjdebruijn> dus nog nee keer dezelfde knoppen combinatie
<Guest87980> en hoe zet je de touchpad uit=
<Guest87980> ?
<pmjdebruijn> een van die andere
<pmjdebruijn> Guest87980: anders maak een foto van het toetsenbord (vooral F toetsen) en upload die ergens even of zo
<pmjdebruijn> dat is een stuk makkelijker
<Oer> kan je een foto maken en posten op pastebin.com ? ( ik kan geen goede afbeelding vinden via google)
<Oer> jah
<Oer> ownee, picpaste.com, want pastebin.com is alleen text :-D
<Guest87980> ik zoek wel ff op google
<Petrov> nog 1 vraagje: de partitie zal 3 TB zijn. Kies ik het best voor ext4 of iets anders?
<Oer> ja, ext4 is prima.
<Petrov> geen xfs ofzo?
<pmjdebruijn> ik zou ook gewono voor ext4 gaan
<Guest87980> ik heb een plaatje
<pmjdebruijn> link?
<Oer> dat kan .. maar xfs kan nadelen en bugjes hebben.
<Guest87980> mag ik de link posten?
<Oer> ja hoor
<Guest87980> http://aps2.toshiba-tro.de/kb0/TSB7801XK0005R0129561.JPG
<pmjdebruijn> die is niet heel duidelijk
<Guest87980> de f toetsen staan er tog op?
<pmjdebruijn> maar klein
<pmjdebruijn> en vaag
<MichaelTel> De knoppen links heb ik niet eens
<pmjdebruijn> mijn gok is F9
<pmjdebruijn> dus Fn+F9
<pmjdebruijn> Guest87980: ?
<Guest87980> ?
<MichaelTel> Goed gegokt ;)
<pmjdebruijn> Guest87980: werkt Fn+F9 niet?
<Guest87980> nope hij doet het nog steets
<pmjdebruijn> Guest87980: dat wordt denk ik graven in de handleiding dan
<pmjdebruijn> heeft in feite verder niks met Ubuntu van doen
<MichaelTel> Krijg je wel te zien dat het uitgeschakeld is? Dus een rondje met een streep er door
<Guest87980> als ik fn doe komt er een groen lichtje onder de f10 toets
<MichaelTel> Als je de Fn-toets indrukt, moet het lampje van het numerieke toetsenbord (onder de F11-toets) gaan branden
<Guest87980> doet die ja
<MichaelTel> Als je dan die Fn + F9 toets indrukt, moet je op je beeldscherm het volgende plaatje zien:
<MichaelTel> http://www.picpaste.com/Touchpad-etzi0laP.jpg
<Guest87980> ik heb windows vista
<Guest87980> Tog bedankt allemaal maar ik neem wel gwn een muis van me pc
<Guest87980> tog bedankt
<Oer> jammer, als laatste zat ik aan de bios te denken, daar kan je meestal ook iets doen
<MichaelTel> Toshiba heeft eigen programma's op de laptop geïnstalleerd staan. Ik vermoed dat daar iets is uitgeschakeld/afgesloten
<MichaelTel> Toch maar goed dat ik nog geen Ubuntu op de laptop heb geïnstalleerd. :)
<DhrE> hallo, ik heb een laptop met Ubuntu, maar hoe kan ik te weten komen of mijn touchpad 2vingers herkent?
<corewillem> probeer het uit ?
<DhrE> ik zou graag een 2 of 3 vinger gesture invoeren om tijdens het surfen naar mijn vorige pagina te gaan, McBook gewijs
<Oer> multi touch & gestures ?
<Oer> beste kan je naar #Ubuntu-touch gaan, engels kanaal, die gasten zijn up2date
<DhrE> ja, maar ik weet niet of mijn touchpad meer dan één vinger herkent
<DhrE> achja, en hoe switch je weer van kanaal...
<Oer>  /join #Ubuntu-touch
<Oer> maar het lijkt me gek dat er geen beschrijving is van jouw laptop touchpad
<Bons> Hallo :)
<smile> hoi o:)
<Luckiboy> hoi smile
<smile> Luckiboy: kan jij mij helpen :p
<Luckiboy> Hangt er van af waarmee
<smile> ARM-virtualisatie :p
<Luckiboy> wat is dat? :P
<smile> het virtualiseren van een ARM-processor :p
<Luckiboy> ah
<Luckiboy> ik denk niet dat ík je kan helpen
<Luckiboy> misschien anderen
<smile> debian weigert alvast. :p
<Oer> het virtualiseren van een ARM-processor ...
<Oer> wat bedoel je daar precies mee?
<Oer> er is een stevige wiki pagina > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/
 * pmjdebruijn gokt dat smile emuleren bedoelt
<smile> pmjdebruijn: jap :p
<smile> ik ga even herstarten, totzo! :)
<smile> :p
<smile> ben terug :)
<smile> werkt niet :o
<pmjdebruijn> wat werkt niet
<corewillem> gmorgen
<lord4163> Hoi!
<charlvn> hi lord4163
<Luckiboy> hey lord4163
<lord4163> Hoi :)
<lord4163> Iemand met 12.04 in het Nederlands hier?
<lord4163> Als je naar je internet icoontje gaat in het paneel staat er Wired Connection 1?
<lord4163> Is dat een vertaalfoutje?
<StefandeVries> Ik wilde zeggen 'hé, bij mij ook', maar ik gebruik de Engelstalige versie x)
<lord4163> :D
<smile> bye! :)
<StefandeVries> Dag smile!
<smile> slaapwel :)
<JanC> lord4163: bij mij staat er "Bekabeld netwerk (<naam van de netwerk chip>)" en dan daaronder de naam die ik aan die verbinding gegeven heb
<lord4163> Bij het netwerk icoontje?
<lord4163> afk
<JanC> als ik het menu open ja
<JanC> lord4163: staat dat in grijs of in wit?
<wibe> hey, ik heb zojuist ubuntu 12.04 geinstalleerd, erg mooi en werkt prima. Alleen mis ik een soort verkenner om te kunnen zien waar bestanden zijn opgeslagen.Wie weet hoe dit zit?
<OerHeks> als het goed is, 2e icoontje van je unity sidebar
<OerHeks> en anders tiep je 'nautilus' in dash :-)
<wibe> Ok ja gelukt (ben een beginner met ubuntu) Dank
<wibe> trijntje?
<trijntje> hey wibe
<wibe> wie heeft er ervaring met het installeren van de modeswitch van betavine voor de Vodafone dongel Huawei k3765?
<wibe> Trijntje, het is perfect gelukt!
<trijntje> mooi zo
<trijntje> ik denk dat je voor die dongel van Huawei het pakket 'usb-modeswitch' moet installeren
<wibe> Ik kon niet zien of jij oneline bent..ik zie aan de rechter een lijst met namen die ophoud bij de "J" en geen scrolmogelijkheid
<wibe> Maar hoe gaat dat..ik heb het pakket gedownload, staat in downloads maar is niet zelfextracting
<trijntje> wibe: waar heb je dat gedownload?
<wibe> Oh wacht even..ik zie dat dit prgrmtje vanuit de vorige versie automatisch is meegenomen.Dus hij staat al bij geinstalleerde software
<wibe> Maar ik kan prgrmtje niet activeren
<trijntje> dat kan, in ubuntu hoef je sowieso niet zelf op internet naar programma's te zoeken, die kan je gewoon direct via het softwarecentrum installeren
<wibe> dat modeswitch prgrtje staat niet standaard in de lijst van ubuntu
<trijntje> ik zie dat programma wel gewoon in het softwarecentrum staan
<OerHeks> na installatie, zie je het niet als programma in je lijst, maar werkt na herstart je Huawei dongle wel ( als ik het goed heb )
<wibe> in netwerkbeheer komt hij niet voor..dan zou ik hem daar toch moeten zien
<trijntje> wibe: heb je de pc opnieuw opgestart na de installatie van dat pakket?
<wibe> ja dat heb ik gedaan, welliswaar niet met de dongel erin maar dat hoeft volgens mij ook niet
<OerHeks> en als je nu de dongel erin doet, zie je een lampje ? dit kan een minuut duren o.i.d. volgens post #7 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1959694
<wibe> Ja knippert groen en dat hoort blauw te worden bij verbinding. In de vorige versie 10.04 heb ik werkend gehad. toen stond hij wel als een prgrmtje die geactiveerd kon(moest) worden.
<trijntje> wibe: als je dat pakket opzoek in het softwarecentrum staan er in de lange omschrijving een paar commando's die je kunt gebruiken. Helpen die?
 * trijntje is nu weg
<wibe> het enige waqt erbij staat, naast een algemene omschrijving, : usb_modeswitch, usb_modeswitch_dispatcher
<wibe> oh ..en moet uitgevoerd worden via het terminalvenster..dat zal het zijn..
<wibe> waar zit het terminal venster nu in 12.04 ?
<khildin> wibe: klik op dash tik in terminal en voila... je kan de terminal opstarten
<wibe> Ok dank, en wat moet ik intoetsen om het prgrm usb_modeswitch te activeren?
<JanC> usb modeswitch zou gewoon automatisch moeten gaan met networkmanager+phonemanager tegenwoordig?
<JanC> of toch alleszins via de GUI
<Crateagus> Goedenavond,
<Iemand> Weet iemand waar ik een goed programma voor een green screen kan vinden? Voor op Linux
<Iemand> ?
<Crateagus> Ik heb problemen met het installeren van Ati 12.4 drivers. Terminal geeft aan: Unable to install dpkg-dev.
<Iemand> Weet iemand dat/
<FOAD> Jij bent zelf toch iemand?  Waarom vraag je het ons dan?
<FOAD> Als je zelf niet weet wat je weet, hoe moeten wij dat dan weten?
<spekje> FOAD: doe eens liever
<FOAD> Hoi lieve spekje.
<spekje> :)
<spekje> braaf :)
<FOAD> Wat gebeurt er als je typt "sudo aptitude install dpkg-dev", Crateagus?
<FOAD> ;)
<spekje> wat moet ik me voorstellen bij een green screen?
<FOAD> Zo dat je Star Wars kunt naspelen en zo.
<FOAD> Dat jij een masker opzet van een gore alian en dat er later explodiations achter geplakt worden.
<spekje> dan doe je toch gewoon groen achtergrond instellen :P
<FOAD> Hehe.
<spekje> hihi
<FOAD> Dat is... een originele oplossing.
<spekje> groen is groen hoor :P
 * spekje hinkt ff naar konijn
<FOAD> Hinkt zelfs.
<Crateagus> @foad: command not found
<FOAD> En "sudo apt-get install dpkg-dev"?
<spekje> ja op 1 been springen :P
<Crateagus> @foad, hij gaat dan wat installeren na j te geven.
<FOAD> Mooi zo.
<Crateagus> kan geen kwaad?
<Crateagus> kan ik daarna ati 12.4 opnieuw proberen te installeren?
<Crateagus> @foad, enig idee hoe nu verder?
<FOAD> Probeer nu die ati opnieuw te installeren, inderdaad.
<Iemand> nee je moet er beeld achter kunnen zetten met software
<Crateagus> krijg van allerhande output, volgens mij niet goed. Volgende regel doet het niet. sudo dpkg -i *deb
<Crateagus> @foad, installatie mislukt, wel meer output in de zin van strings, maar ik kan er niets van maken.
<JanC> waarom heb je een nieuwere driver nodig?
<JanC> Ubuntu heeft standaard al een pre-release versie van die 12.4
<Crateagus> Wil graag mijn hdmi poort kunnen gebruiken voor de tv.
<Crateagus> Had gehoopt dat dat ook het probleem met de switchable graphics voor een laptop verhelpt.
<JanC> en dat is gefixt tussen de 8.960 & 8.961 driver-versies?
<Crateagus> is dat grafisch te benaderen, of in te stellen. Krijg geen output bij hdmi en en kan ook niet wisselen van intel gpu naar ati gpu.
<JanC> switchen tussen GPUs zal waarschijnlijk niet werken
<Crateagus> Op de website van steunpunt Kerkrade kreeg ik dat idee ja: http://sites.google.com/site/ubuntusteunpuntkerkrade/ati-of-nvidia-installeren
<JanC> maar HDMI zou moeten werken, lijkt me
<Crateagus> ja dat dacht ik ook.
<JanC> Crateagus: werkt HDMI met de open source driver?
<Crateagus> Ik ben niet erg ervaren met deze zaken,  maar moet ik de open source nog appart installeren?
<JanC> Crateagus: standaard is enkel de open source driver geïnstalleerd, tenzij je de closed source driver installeert...
<Crateagus> ja, clean install ubuntu, dan werkt het niet.
<JanC> en met de driver die je via "Extra stuurprogramma's" in "Systeeminstellingen" kan installeren?
<Crateagus> via de popup die aangeeft dat er drivers van derde beschikbaar zijn heb ik het geprobeerd.
<JanC> dat is momenteel 8.960, de versie die AMD verdeelt als "12.4" is 8.961
<Crateagus> die installatie lukt niet, na opstarten zwart scherm en kan ik alleen nog maar low res doorgaan.
<JanC> ow
<JanC> wat voor GPU is dat?
<Crateagus> hd 5650 mobile en intel gpu
<Crateagus> Ik weet ook nooit welke ingeschakeld is, maar ik denk dat alleen de intel het doet.
<JanC> er is een probleem met sommige recente dual-GPU laptops omdat de snelle CPU vaak niet rechtstreeks met je laptopscherm/VGA/HDMI verbonden is
<JanC> dus enkel de Intel hangt rechtstreeks aan de hardware, de andere GPU moet via de Intel GPU
<JanC> niet dat ik alle technische details ken, maar mogelijk werkt alles nog best als je de Intel GPU gebruikt dan  :-/
<Crateagus> oke,
<JanC> maar misschien heeft iemand anders meer ervaring daarmee
<Crateagus> dus de ati kaart wordt aangestuurd door de gpu van intel of zoiets?
<JanC> ATI bestaat niet meer ;)
<Crateagus> Hmm?
<JanC> maar de driver moet de beelden die de AMD GPU berekent doorsturen naar de Intel GPU die ze dan op je scherm moet brengen
<JanC> althans, zo werken veel recente laptops met hybride grafische oplossingen
<Crateagus> dat klinkt allemaal niet zo mooi om het werkend te krijgen.
<JanC> bij oudere werd er werkelijk gewisseld tussen beide kaarten
<JanC> Crateagus: het is simpeler om werkend te krijgen voor de programmeurs dan "live" switchen tussen kaarten
<Crateagus> toch dacht ik dat die screendump op de site van steunpunt kerkrade in de richting kwam van wat ik hoopte wat de oplossing was.
<JanC> het kan in theorie helpen
<Crateagus> ja, maar dan moet ik eerst die drivers geinstalleerd krijgen.
<JanC> al veronderstel ik dat die drivers in de toekomst ook beschikbaar komen in Ubuntu zelf
<Crateagus> daar gaat het steeds fout.
<Crateagus> Ik moet helaas afsluiten. Bedankt alvast voor je hulp, ik zal eens proberen op het forum te vragen.
<JanC> Crateagus: je bedoelt de handmatige procedure?
<JanC> of de eerste?
<Crateagus> bij alle twee.
<Crateagus> ben er weg van, nogmaals bedankt.
<Herman> ik heb vandaag Linux Ubuntu 12.04 desktop geprobeerd te installeren over de Windows XP third edition maar daarbij blokkeerde hij elke keer. De foutmelding is door mijn computer gemeld, maar ik weet niet waar hij dan terecht komt.
<Herman> Na een aantal uren knoeien heb ik het opgegeven en probeerde ik Windows XP Home te installeren, maar dat wil helemaal niet meer.
<Herman> Het liefst zou ik een goed werkende Linuxversie er op zetten, maar nu lukt geen van beiden. Wie kan mij helpen ?
<Innocuous> en wat is de foutmelding dan?
<Dykam> 12.04 houd van errors spammen
<Dykam> Bijvoorbeeld als apport opent zonder inhoud. Die sluiten kan alleen met alt+f4. wat dan weer 2 apports opent
<Innocuous> Zou kunnnen, nog geen last van gehad
<JanC> hm, als Crateagus morgen nog terugkomt: http://askubuntu.com/questions/99640/amd-radeon-hd-5650m
<Dykam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/977281 Knal tegen deze bug aan
<Dykam> vrij vervelende, ik krijg unity daarna ook niet meer aan de gang vanaf tty1
<Innocuous> nja sorry daar kan ik niet mee helpen.
<Dykam> Geen probleem, heb webgl al uit gekregen
<c__chp> herman: ben je daar nog wat was de fout melding die je kreeg
#ubuntu-nl 2013-04-22
<Guest15349> Heeft iemand ervaring in de mogelijkheden en toepassingen van blinux of linux danwel Ubuntu voor blinden en slechtzienden? Werk zelf als computerinstructeur met blinden en slechtzienden en zie veel mogelijkheden. Echter, mijn cliënten werken met Supernova of Jaws en ik wil graag de voordelen van het werken met ubuntu ook onder de aandacht brengen. Huidig vraag gaat specifiek over Jaws en Linux of blinux.
<April91> Hey :)
<mlankhorst> hoi
<lordievader> Goede middag
<mlankhorst> avond
<lordievader> He mlankhorst, hoe is het ermee?
<mlankhorst> lordievader: goed, was ff stukje wezen fietsen :)
#ubuntu-nl 2013-04-23
<WolfeZ> Hoi, ik ben toe aan iets nieuws en moeilijkers!
<WolfeZ> welke programmeer taal moet ik doen?
<mlankhorst> werk aan nouveau :P
<WolfeZ> ?
<mlankhorst> http://nouveau.freedesktop.org
<WolfeZ> uhu?
<mlankhorst> is vooral in C, maar ook wel een leuke puzzel :)
<WolfeZ> maar ik heb een aantal eisen: Je moet er vensters mee kunnen maken, een beetje lochisch en werken in linux!
<WolfeZ> wat adviseren jullie mij?
<mlankhorst> qt (c++) dan..
<WolfeZ> oke, moet ik dan ook weer qt leren?
<Mickeytje> WolfeZ: assembly
<WolfeZ> voor vensters?
<Mickeytje> dat is niet moeilijk
<WolfeZ> Mickeytje: dat is toch gelijk voor de processor?
<Mickeytje> wellicht eerst een boek: computer science lezen.
<WolfeZ> Mickeytje: nee.
<WolfeZ> Maar wat is een handige taal?
<Mickeytje> C
<Mickeytje> perl
<Mickeytje> python
<WolfeZ> python heb ik al gedaan
<mlankhorst> erm qt is C++, maar als je iets grafisch wil maken is het wel lekker om mee te werken
<WolfeZ> hoe moeilijk is c++
<WolfeZ> schaal van 1 tot 10
<mlankhorst> hangt af of je symbolisch kunt denken of niet :-)
<Mickeytje> je hebt python 'al gedaan'
<Mickeytje> kan je wat code laten zien?
<WolfeZ> Ehhm heb geen code meer in python pc is laats gecrasht, het laatste wat ik gedaan heb was een webrowser
<WolfeZ> half af
<WolfeZ> en toen ging de pc dood :(
<WolfeZ> Maar met c++ kan je dus ook vensters maken, hoe moeilijk is dat te doen (In python was dat eenvoudig!)
<WolfeZ> ?
<mlankhorst> lastiger in ieder geval
<WolfeZ> Oh, maar zijn  er ook talen die daar echt op gericht zijn?
<WolfeZ> Want dat wil ik graag doeN!!
<mlankhorst> als je al kunt programmeren is het niet lastig om te doen in ieder geval
<WolfeZ> Oke maar zijn daar ook talen op gebaseerd
<mlankhorst> qt heeft bijvoorbeeld een scripting taal voor het maken van de vensters zelf, maar dat is dan weer een taal erbij leren naast c++ :p
<WolfeZ> En dat wil ik dus het liefste niet! Zijn er ook talen waar dat gewoon in zit?
<mlankhorst> je wil dat juist wel omdat het maken van vensters heel iritant is in de meeste talen
<WolfeZ> nee ik vind het irritand om het leren van 2 talen voor een taal!
<mlankhorst> bijvoorbeeld als je webpagina's maakt heb je ook een andere taal voor het uiterlijk (html + css) dan voor de interacties zelf (javascript)
<WolfeZ> klopt
<WolfeZ> Maar die zijn veel makelijker!
<mlankhorst> in een goed programma is de logica en de interface gewoon gescheiden
<WolfeZ> oke, dus ik kan het best c++ doen?
<WolfeZ> ssamen met qt?
<mlankhorst> ik wil alleen maar zeggen dat een goede programmeertaal niet noodzakelijk een goede taal is om een interface in te maken, meer niet
<WolfeZ> want ik heb nu pygtk gehad\
<mlankhorst> maar qt is geen taal, het is alleen een library die gebruik maakt van c++
<WolfeZ> Je zei net dat qt een eigen taal had voor venster?
<mlankhorst> ja qml
<mlankhorst> maar de documentatie van qt vind ik wel prettig en vrij volledig :-)
<WolfeZ> Oke, heb je ook een goede uitleg over c++ en qml
<mlankhorst> start qtcreator maar eens op, kijk maar of je het leuk vindt of niet
<Mickeytje> C en ncursus
<Mickeytje> over het algemeen zijn gui's simpel wrappers
<Mickeytje> There's no easy fix
<Mickeytje> Tenzij je aan de VB wilt
<WolfeZ> Heb het al, nee vb is Po*p
<WolfeZ> vind ik
<Mickeytje> Je kan niet een taal hebben
<Mickeytje> Je kan ook niet klaar zijn met python
<Mickeytje> Of iig jij bent klaar met Python, maar het is gewoon onmogeljk.
<geurt> WolfeZ: als je toe bent aan iets moeilijks kun je natuurlijk ook beginnen aan de programmeertaal brainfuck
<geurt> WolfeZ: http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brainfuck
<WolfeZ> Eerste vraag, hoe geef je een venster een titel met c+()
<WolfeZ> *c++
<mlankhorst> lees de documentatie door, alles staat er in
<WolfeZ> C++ of qml kijken?
<WolfeZ> Want bij pygtk ga je gewoon naar pygtk.org welke site moet ik hier zijn dan/
<WolfeZ> ??
<Mickeytje> Zo en rust.
<geurt> kom je er een beetje uit Mickeytje?
<Mickeytje> Met wat?
<geurt> sorry ik bedoel WolfeZ
<WolfeZ> hoi
<StefandeVries> Hallo WolfeZ.
<commandoline> WolfeZ: setWindowTitle() & http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qwidget.html#windowTitle-prop
<StefandeVries> En die reference moet je gewoon naast je project open hebben staan. :P
<StefandeVries> (Met de Pythonversie als je het in Python doet.)
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<wolfez> Hoi
<wolfez> He kan je met java ook vensters maken ja he?
<commandoline> Dat kan.
<wolfez> Oke hoe dan?
<wolfez> ik gebruik eclipse en dan zie je alleen het in de terminal
<commandoline> Ehm, Swing dacht ik. Of Qt Jambi. En er was er nog eentje die ik vergeten ben.
<commandoline> ah, SWT.
<commandoline> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7358775/java-gui-frameworks-what-to-choose-swing-swt-awt-swingx-jgoodies-javafx
<wolfez> Oke bedankt, maar wat is het makelijkst en handigst?
<commandoline> Geen idee. Ik heb alleen met Qt Jambi en Swing gespeeld een paar jaar terug, en dan vond ik Qt Jambi het makkelijkst, omdat ik Qt al kende.
<commandoline> Als het even kan vermijd ik Java. En dat kan meestal dankzij Jython. :P
<wolfez> Hoezo? is java zo slecht?
<wolfez> ???
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> De taal op zich zelf niet.
<StefandeVries> De libraries wel.
<wolfez> Oke maar wat kan ik dan beter doen?
<StefandeVries> Bij Qt blijven.
<StefandeVries> Swing wil je echt niet.
<wolfez> Oke
<wolfez> dan doe ik c++
<commandoline> wolfez: trouwens, je hoeft voor Qt niet per se C++ te gebruiken. Voor de meeste talen zijn wel bindings tegenwoordig.
<NoirX> hoi
<Luckiboy> Hoi NoirX.
<kees_> hallo ik krijg internet radio niet afgespeeld
<kees_> ook kan ik audacity niet installeren
<kees_> krijg melding dat  lib flac niet geinstalleerd gaat worden
#ubuntu-nl 2013-04-24
<WolfeZ> hoi
<WolfeZ> Ik heb besloten om te toch verder te ontwikelen met python en pygtk
#ubuntu-nl 2013-04-25
<April91> Hi :)
<mlankhorst> heya
<Hollandcraft> Hoe kan ik het beste DDoS blokkeren op een Ubuntu 12.04 LTS server?
<commandoline> Hollandcraft: als ik zoek op 'ddos+block+ubuntu' krijg je wel een aantal tooltjes om bepaalde types verkeer te blokkeren.
<Hollandcraft> Maar zijn die betrouwbaar?
<commandoline> maar goed, als ze er maar genoeg tegenaan gooien gaat een server toch wel plat.
<commandoline> Hollandcraft: geen idee, ik heb nog nooit een DDOS aanval hoeven af te weren :P.
<Guest21860> Heren en dames ik lees overal dat een upgrade van 12.04 Lts naar 13.04 zinvol is het is een stuk sneller is dat ook zo ik overweeg het namelijk ?
<Rubs> hallo, ik heb een ati video kaart 5550HD  en heb net ubuntu 13.04 geinstalleerd maar ik geraak niet verder dan waar je je wachtwoord moet ingeven
<Rubs> iemand zelfde probleem?
<OerHeks> wat gebeurt er dan, ga je weer terug naar login?
<Rubs> nee hij loopt vast als ik mijn wachtwoord ingeef
<Rubs> heb al liggen opzoeken heeft waarschijnlijk iets met fglrx te maken ?
<OerHeks> Welke versie Ubuntu?
<Rubs> 13.04
<OerHeks> hmm goeie vraag, ik vind nog geen bugreports
<jan> hallo kan ik hier een vraag stellen?
<mlankhorst> gezien het feit dat je dat net gedaan hebt is het niet onmogelijk
<Guest99291> haha
<jan_new> Ik heb een vraag. Heb Ubuntu voor het eerst geinstalleerd. Nu maken mijn ventilatoren meer lawaai dan met een ander besturingssysteem. Nu lees ik veel dat dit door stof zou komen. Maar dan zou ik er met andere besturingssystemen toch ook last van moeten hebben? Iemand een hint in welke hoek ik dit moet zoeken?
<OerHeks> er is een pakket lm-sensors, die je temp kunnen regelen/meten https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<jan_new> dat heb ik gedaan de cpu is rond de 45 graden en de vga 69
<jan_new> toch niet schokkend?
<OerHeks> verder kan het zijn, dat een Proprietary driver Nvidia/Ati je systeem rustiger kunnen krijgen
<OerHeks> ja, dat lijken me normale waarden.
<jan_new> daar heb ik naar gekeken maar kwam ik niet helemaal uit
<jan_new> het is een ati
<OerHeks> draai een youtube of hd filmpje om wat te belasten
<OerHeks> welke ati ? terminal:  lspci |  grep -i VGA
<jan_new> is proprietary een speciale driver of is het catalyst voor linux wat ik nodig heb?
<OerHeks> Standaard word nouveau gebruikt, die eigen ati driver is dacht ik inderdaad catalist
<OerHeks> ik draai nvidia.
<OerHeks> typ in dash ( linker bovenste icon op unity-panel) > stuur (programma) en zie of die tool jockey-gtk een driver aanbied
<OerHeks> niet van de site halen, iig
<jan_new> echt een beginner... dat stukje met typ in dash ... kan ik niet volgen
<jan_new> een mkv draaien maakt zowel de cpu als de gpu een graadje warmer
<OerHeks> dash is dat zoekmenu op de linker balk
<jan_new> ok dank je
<OerHeks> nou, 'een graadje' met die temperaturen vind ik niet verontrustend, 5-10 had ik ook normaal gevonden.
<OerHeks> netjes.
<jan_new> als ik stuur in typ geeft hij systeemtesten als optie, kan het zijn dat ik eerst iets moet installeren?
<leuw> hi
#ubuntu-nl 2013-04-26
<sanderwiel> Goedemorgen, ik heb een vraag mbt wifi in ubuntu 13.04. Ik heb een Asus X75A laptop en daarop werkte ik met Ubuntu 12.10. Alles deed het. Gisterenavond heb ik geupgrade naar 13.04 en nu krijg ik wifi niet aan de praat. Netwerkmanager geeft aan dat de fysieke schakelaar wifi heeft uitgeschakeld. Inschakelen kan ik echter niet. Als ik in de bootloader kies voor Ubuntu met Linux 3.5.0-27 ipv de standaard 3.8.0-19 dan werkt het wel
<sanderwiel> Is er een mogelijkheid om standaard op te starten met Linux-3.5.0-27? Welke gevolgen heeft dit?
 * geurt voert even een releaseupgrade uit op zijn werkstation
<WolfeZ> hoi
<StefandeVries> Hallo WolfeZ.
<WolfeZ> hoi
<WolfeZ> hebben jullie 13.04 ook al?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Zowel Ubuntu als Kubuntu.
<WolfeZ> Okey, hoe moet ik bestanden encrypten?
<lotuspsychje> loopt 13.04 lekker?
<WolfeZ> dat je bij opstarten zoon code moet invoeeren?
<WolfeZ> lotuspsychje: ja best wel
<lotuspsychje> WolfeZ:upgrade of clean install egdaan?
<WolfeZ> upgrade
<lotuspsychje> en alles naar wens verlopen?
<WolfeZ> jep
<WolfeZ> duurde alleen beetje lang
<thubtumbing> hallo. iemand enig weten waar ik terecht moet voor meehelpen met bv vertaling documentatie?
<WolfeZ> ./join #mwanzo-nl
<WolfeZ> zonder de punt
<Luckiboy> correctie, #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<Luckiboy> ;)
<StefandeVries> Helemaal goed zelfs #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo.
<Luckiboy> We gaan toch niet mierenneuken om een hoofdletter? :P
<WolfeZ> ja wel
<WolfeZ> maar hoe beveilig ik men harde schijf/
<StefandeVries> Luckiboy: mooi taalgebruik voor ene op, ook. ;)
<WolfeZ> maare nl = NL toch?
<Luckiboy> StefandeVries: Het is een normaal woord, hoor.
<StefandeVries> Welja.
<Luckiboy> Maar goed.
<geurt> ik zit net een paar uur op 13.04
<geurt> voorheen ondersteunde ubuntu desktop volgens mij geen full disk encryptie. je kon dat simpel toch gebruiken door de server te installeren en daarop de desktop packages en grafische interface te zetten
<geurt> ik weet niet of een clean install van 13.04 full disk encryptie op de desktop ondersteunt
<WolfeZ> Bij 12.10 had ik dat wel? dan moest bij het opstarten zoon code
<WolfeZ> anders kon je 0,0%
<geurt> ok..
<geurt> ik heb het al een tijdje niet meer toegepast.. ik heb het wel maar dan via release upgrades
<WolfeZ> Nou ik vind het wel fijn inverband met vervelende ouders en broers :P
<StefandeVries> Jaja.  Vieze filmpjes verbergen.
<mlankhorst> ik heb niks te verbergen, maar ik wil niet dat je kijkt..
<geurt> haha
<geurt> iedereen die encryptie gebruikt heeft per definitie  wat te verbergen
<mlankhorst> dat kun je afkorten tot: iedereen heeft wat te verbergen
<StefandeVries> Privacy is een groot goed.
<mlankhorst> en als je computer gestolen wordt dan liggen ten minste niet al je naw + andere gegevens / accounts op straat
<mlankhorst> en zelfs met een snelle ssd gebruikt de encryptie niet eens een volledige core dus mijn computer wordt er niet trager van :)
<StefandeVries> Uhm.
<StefandeVries> Doorvoersnelheid van opslagmedium die de rekenkracht van je cores beïnvloedt?  Wat?
<mlankhorst> encryptie kost processor cycles :)
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> En die nemen toe wanneer je opslagmedium trager is?
<mlankhorst> nee, maar stel je hebt een snelle ssd maar je processor trekt het niet, dan kan hij niet meer op max snelheid lezen
<StefandeVries> Andersom met een snelle processor en een langzame schijf.
<StefandeVries> Daardoor kost de encryptieoperatie niet meer cycles, alleen zitten ze verder uit elkaar.
<mlankhorst> uiteraard, in dat geval wordt je gelimiteerd door het lezen van de harde schijf
<mlankhorst> en dat is bij mij dus nog steeds het geval als ik encryptie gebruik, dus waarom ook niet
<WolfeZ> pffff
<StefandeVries> ?
<WolfeZ> Ik kan er maar niet achter komen hoe je meerdere paginas aan eelkaar verbind via een menu :(
<WolfeZ> Zoals als je met html gewoon die a href gebruikt maar weet niet welke code met python
<geurt> python kan gewoon html uitpoepen
<WolfeZ> Oke? maar hoe maak je met python een menu en kan je van bijv: pagina1 naar pagina2 /
<commandoline> WolfeZ: iets meer context? print "<a href='pagina2'>test</a>" is vast niet wat je bedoeld :P
<WolfeZ> ten eerste kan het ook gewoon python ipv html
<WolfeZ> maar:
<WolfeZ> Ik wil graag dat je een menu hebt met bijvoorbeeld: pagina 1 pagina2 pagina3, en als je dan op pagina 2 klikt je naar een heel ander python bestand gaat
<commandoline> wat bedoel je met 'een menu'? Een paar knoppen in een GUI?
<WolfeZ> Ja bijvoorbeeld, maakt nog niet zo veel uit als het maar wil
<StefandeVries> Nou ja, dje bedoeling is nogal cruciaal voor de aanpak zeg maar.
<WolfeZ> wacht ik zal ff een foto sturen van hoe ongeveer
<WolfeZ> http://imgur.com/nQ6gVnV
<WolfeZ> zo bedoel ik
<WolfeZ> commandoline  StefandeVries  zo duidelijker?
<commandoline> waarom wil je de code voor een bepaalde tab in een apart bestand hebben?
<WolfeZ> Hoeft niet maar dacht dat dat moest?
<commandoline> nee, nergens voor nodig.
<WolfeZ> Maar hoe maak je dat?
<commandoline> In bijv. Qt met een http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qtabwidget.html qtabwidget.
<WolfeZ> En met gtk?
<StefandeVries> Dat zal ook een tabwidget-iets hebben.
<StefandeVries> Even zoeken dus.
<WolfeZ> ik heb dit stukje code gevonden:http://www.pygtk.org/pygtktutorial/examples/notebook.py
<WolfeZ> maar hij geeft een fout melding
<WolfeZ> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "hoi.py", line 138, in <module>     NotebookExample()   File "hoi.py", line 39, in __init__     window = gtk.GtkWindow(gtk.WINDOW_TOPLEVEL) AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'GtkWindow'
<WolfeZ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5604754/
<StefandeVries> Ik heb nooit PyGTK gebruikt, dus ik kan je (helaas) niet helpen.
<WolfeZ> oh oke
 * commandoline ook niet, maar een gokje: dat voorbeeld is verouderd.
<commandoline> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3961397/gtk-and-pygtk-difference er zijn zo te zien verschillende manieren om gtk vanuit python  te gebruiken...
<commandoline> https://python-gtk-3-tutorial.readthedocs.org/en/latest/introduction.html#simple-example <- en deze heeft weer een andere import. Maar die kan wel eens de meest recente manier zijn, want die gebruikt GTK 3.
<WolfeZ> commandoline:  maar kan daar niks vinsden oover notebooks
<WolfeZ> commandoline: dat vind ik best raar
<WolfeZ> commandoline: weet jij waar et stoat?
<WolfeZ> pfffffffff
<commandoline> WolfeZ: aan het begin van die tutorial wordt verwezen naar de referentiedocs: https://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/stable/GtkNotebook.html
<WolfeZ> commandoline: waar?
<WolfeZ> commandoline:  ik kan niet vinden?
<WolfeZ> en van dat soort tuts snap ik geen kut
<commandoline> WolfeZ: https://python-gtk-3-tutorial.readthedocs.org/en/latest/index.html 3de alinea.
<WolfeZ> commandoline: gevonden alleen hoe werkt die tut want er staan wel allemaal worden maar die begrijp ik niet
<StefandeVries> Maar je was toch al klaar met Python.
<WolfeZ> nee ik vond het saai worden, omdat k nie meer wist wat ik moet doen en toen las ik dat er ook gtk3 was dus ga daar moar mit verder
<StefandeVries> Vanzelfsprekend.
<WolfeZ> maar weet jij hoe het werk
<StefandeVries> Nogmaals, ik heb nooit met PyGTK gewerkt.
<StefandeVries> Alleen maar met PyQt.
<WolfeZ> oke maar misschien snap jijd die tut???
<WolfeZ> brb: ben even wat food and drink hoalen
<WolfeZ> back
<WolfeZ> StefandeVries: snap jij die tut miss wel?
<StefandeVries> Nee, maar ik kan er nu ook geen tijd of moeite in steken. ;)P
<StefandeVries> Heb je het al geprobeerd in #pygtk?
<WolfeZ> daar zit maar een iemand in\
<WolfeZ> pfff niemand helpt -_-
<StefandeVries> Dan moet je een andere tutorial vinden, of zelf prutsen.
<WolfeZ> gvd word deprisief iervsan
<mlankhorst> dit is alleen geen python kanaal
<StefandeVries> Of een scheldkanaal.
<StefandeVries> Maar met operatoren die goede voorbeelden stellen, sja.
<WolfeZ> mlankhorst: sorry bedoel: word hier echt een mieren neuker van
<StefandeVries> Daar ga je al.
<WolfeZ> StefandeVries: is een normaal nederlands woord volgens luck
<WolfeZ> yy
<WolfeZ> luckyboy
<StefandeVries> Dat weet ik.
<WolfeZ> jaja dus neuken mag ook
<WolfeZ> is ook een normaal nederlands woord want zit in mierenNEUKer
<StefandeVries> Daar ga ik niet over.
<Flux_> Hallo?
<Flux_> Kan ik met ubuntu gewoon hetzelfde als met windows?
<Flux_> Dus spellen zoals Dead island, BF3 enzo spelen
<mlankhorst> games werken makkelijker onder windows, je hebt wel steam voor linux en alles wat daar in zit moet het gewoon doen
<Flux_> En programma's als FL studio.. Virtual dj en Power director
<Flux_> Hmm okeej..
<mlankhorst> maar het aanbod is kleiner, fl studio heeft geen linux versie vziw
<Flux_> Maar de het gebruiken van ubuntu is ongeveer wel gelijk aan Windows?
<Flux_> Want ik heb namelij zon mini laptop voor mijn vriendin.. en dat ding is hartstikke langzaam
<Flux_> En zag dat Ubuntu heel goed was voor langzame systemen
<OerHeks> Linux is lichter, en heeft andere betere programma's, du svergelijk het niet met windows.
<Flux_> hmm ok
<FOAD> Flux_: de spellen die je noemt kun je helaas vergeten.
<OerHeks> Als je wil weten of windows games goed gaan werken, check the wineHQ database
<mlankhorst> meh wine werkt niet zo heel goed ivm windows
<OerHeks> en Ubuntu-Studio, voor muziek en film applicaties.
<FOAD> Dag, Flux_.
<FOAD> Het was weer gezellig.
<OerHeks> sjorrie
<lordievader> Goede avond
<OerHeks> hoi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, hoe is het ermee?
<OerHeks> Ik zit nog op 12.10, grinnik
<lordievader> OerHeks: Mijn werk-laptop ook, maar niet meer voor lang ;)
<OerHeks> Ik kijk eerst de ei uit de kip.
<OerHeks> maar ik hoor goede berichten, en tegenvallers zoals bumblebee issues
<lordievader> OerHeks: Ik heb Raring al een paar maanden draaien op mijn desktop naar tevredenheid, ben Kubuntu-tester :D
<OerHeks> Ik draai zelf ook Kubuntu, maar zal weer eens een blik werpen op Gnome3/unity
<OerHeks> data staat toch op sdb
 * mlankhorst zit nog steeds op precise ;s
#ubuntu-nl 2013-04-27
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<rozebig> goede middag
<rozebig> iemand op de hoogte van boot screens
<lordievader> Wat is je probleem precies rozebig?
<rozebig> ik heb geen probleem
<rozebig> ik wil een mooi boot screen maken met 2 logo kan dat
<rozebig> en met welk programma
<rozebig> heb een dual boot
<lordievader> rozebig: Bedoel je Grub of Plymouth?
<rozebig> goede vraag ben een noob dat weet je
<lordievader> rozebig: Eigenlijk wist ik dat niet, Grub is je boot-loader. Plymouth verzorgd je boot-splash.
<rozebig> ok dus met bv super boot manager moet het lukken
<lordievader> Daar heb ik nog nooit van gehoord...
<rozebig> op welke manier kan ik het dan doen zonder dat ik die lijst krijg en alleen 2 logo s
<lordievader> Met "die lijst" bedoel je het Grub-menu?
<rozebig> ja
<rozebig> ik hoef alleen een windows/ubuntu keuze
<lordievader> rozebig: Misschien dat het hierin staat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<rozebig> dank je ga gelijk ff lezen
<kristof> Hallo, ik heb mijn laptop aan de tv gehangen met een VGA kabel en had gehoopt dat dat gewoon zou werken door van scherm te veranderen, maar dat blijkt niet het geval. Ben ik iets vergeten?
<BlackDex> hmmmm mijn unity doet het niet meer na de ipgrade van 13.04
<BlackDex> heb al gepurged etc...
<BlackDex> niet geholpen
<BlackDex> iemand een idee?
<StefandeVries> Heb je een schone installatie overwogen?
<BlackDex> wil ik het liefst vermijden.... maar als het niet anders kan...
<BlackDex> vreemde is dat het even gewerkt heeft...
<BlackDex> na een reboot was het over
<thubtumbing> kan je in je logs nagaan wat
<thubtumbing> je hebt gedaan?
<BlackDex> nope.... ik zie wel wat meldingen van andere gebruikers met de zelfde klachten
<BlackDex> maar helaas ook niks anders dan een clean install
<StefandeVries> Upgraden kan soms nare dingen nalaten.
<BlackDex> jupp   nooit problemen mee gehad tot nu
<stijndg> mmm mijn motd blijft zeggen dat er een nieuwe release is 13.04 hoewel ik al op 13.04 zit, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5609543/
<OerHeks> BlackDex, open terminal ctrl alt T en start CCSM, ik dacht dat je daar iets met 'unty' an moest vinken? oude bug
<OerHeks> c/"unity"
<rozebig> goede avond
<thubtumbing> howdy
<rozebig> ging ff niet goed , weer alles over nieuw instaleren
<rozebig> is er ook een gohst voor ubuntu
<rozebig> hoe maak ik een backup van mijn systeem in ubuntu
<thubtumbing> superkey > backup
<thubtumbing> denk ik
<rozebig> zoek ik ff op
<rozebig> ben nieuwe met ubuntu moet me dus wel ff indekken
<OerHeks> geen ghost, wel clonezilla o.a.
 * OerHeks denkt terug aan de tijd dat ghost 100 kb was
<rozebig> ok werkt dat ongeveer hetzelfde
<lordievader> Rsync word ook vaak gebruikt voor backups.
<rozebig> staat niet in het software centrum
<lordievader> Wat staat niet in het Software Centrum, rozebig
<rozebig> clonezilla
<rozebig> ik pruts nog te veel wil teveel ondekken toch maar eerst in vurtualbox rommelen
<CasW> Hm, na de upgrade wil Skype niet meer starten (segfault), een purge en opnieuw installeren heeft het niet opgelost...
<lordievader> CasW: Je hebt last van deze bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtwebkit-source/+bug/1131636
<CasW> Ah, kijk, bedankt :-)
<lordievader> CasW: Voor veel mensen werkt deze work-around: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 skype
<CasW> Jup, werkt!
<OerHeks> Is dit ook zo op Kubuntu, lordievader ? ik zit nog op 12.10
<lordievader> OerHeks: In Raring wel. (En voor Saucy geldt hetzelfde.) <- Nvidia lijkt hier meer last van te hebben.
<OerHeks> ok
<OerHeks> knip en plak en save
<niels_> hallo, heb ubuntu 12.10 geinstaleerd op dell d630, dash krijgt blauwe vlekken, heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?
<OerHeks> Altijd blauwe vlekken?
<niels_> vaak eerste keer openen niet en dan wordt het steeds erger, blauwe balken, en toepassingen die een "blauwtje lopen"
<OerHeks> alsof dingen geselecteerd worden ?
<OerHeks> vuile trackpad? 1 dingetje ergens langs het randje :-D
<niels_> nee meer alsof de grafische kaart het niet meer snapt
<OerHeks> heb je al grafische driver geinstalleerd?
<OerHeks> laatste tab in softwaresources
<niels_> nee nog niet, pakt ie die niet automatisch op?
<OerHeks> nee, dat is een keuze, op een gegeven moment zou je wel een waarschuwing krijgen dat deze beschikbaar is, of zelf zoeken
<OerHeks> en updaten
<niels_> kwestie van zoeken bij het softwarecentrum??
<OerHeks> ja, softwarecentrum openen, dan bovenste panel edit > softwaresources geloof ik.
<niels_> okee, ga eens verder kijken, de rest loopt voorals nog stabiel, is m'n eerste ubuntu ervaring. 'k zal hier nog wel eens vaker te vinden zijn denk ik
<OerHeks> succes
#ubuntu-nl 2013-04-28
<WolfeZ> Hey, ik probeer een virus te maken(niet voor slechte doelen! maar om me zelf te ontwikkelen.) voor linux maar wat moet ik gebruiken?
<WolfeZ> welke taal, tools enz
<WolfeZ> ??
<Luckiboy> Een effectief linux virus maken is bijna onmogelijk.
<Luckiboy> Maar als je alleen wat wilt uitproberen, kan het met alle talen, denk ik.
<Luckiboy> Bash ligt het meest voor de hand.
<Cees> je kan met een teksteditor 1voudig een nep-virus maken: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EICAR_test_file
<WolfeZ> en wat kan je met een NEP virus
<WolfeZ> ik wil het trouwens alleen uitproberen op eigen pc`s\
<Cees> met windows is dat wat lastiger, vaak stopt de virusscanner je bij het opslaan :)
<Cees> met een nep-virus kan je virusscanner testen
<WolfeZ> Cees: het is voor linux
<WolfeZ> ik wil dingen die bijv bestanden veranderen en je pc uitschakelen
<Cees> wat bedoel je nu? wil je een computervirus maken voor linux? Wat versta je onder een virus http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computervirus ?
<Cees> dan wil ik jou daar niet verder mee helpen.
<OerHeks> sudo mv /* ~/ && sudo shutdown now
<Cees> OerHeks, zo kan het wel weer ;)
<Luckiboy> Het lukt je niet om dat in een (effectief) virus te stoppen, daar heb je nmlk root rechten voor nodig.
<WolfeZ> nou ja virus nee het is niet echt een virus, maar gewoon bestandjes die dingen veranderen (corupt maken) en je pc uit doet of je afmeld
<WolfeZ> OerHeks:  ik heb al met halt;
<Cees> goed zo, je leert snel. halt.
<WolfeZ> Cees: ?
<WolfeZ> hoe bedoel je halt.
<OerHeks> ik denk dat je beter de backtrack channel kan opzoeken.
<OerHeks> of mint, die gasten zijn ook geinig
<WolfeZ> ok
<WolfeZ> maar heb geen slechte bedoelingen maar wil gewoon men eigen pc es hacken :P
<Cees> test gerust je eigen beveiliging uit
<WolfeZ> Ja maar met welke taal?
<Luckiboy> Zie mijn vorige bericht(en).
<WolfeZ> bash?
<Luckiboy> Yep.
<WolfeZ> dan ga ik bash leren
<WolfeZ> en men eigen pc slopen
<OerHeks> gewoon een minecraft servertje draaien
<adamcuk> kan iemand me helpen?
<adamcuk> ubuntu herkent schermresolutie niet...
<adamcuk> max is 1024x768 in 12.10?
<Luckiboy> adamcuk: staat er een vinkje bij "schermen spiegelen"?
<adamcuk> heb het probleem opgezocht maar snap er niks van
<adamcuk> hi Lucki
<adamcuk> ff kijken tnx
<Luckiboy> Als er een vinkje staat, moet je het vinkje weg halen.
<adamcuk> nee dat staat uit en kan je niet eens veranderen, verder heb je een blauw hokje met daaring ´onbekend´
<Luckiboy> Ik denk dat je een driver nodig hebt voor je beeldscherm.
<Luckiboy> Start "extra stuurprogramma's" eens op.
<Luckiboy> (vanuit de dash)
<adamcuk> sorry lag er opeens uit
<Luckiboy> NP
<adamcuk> wat typte je?
<adamcuk> via dash...
<Luckiboy> "extra stuurprogramma's"
<adamcuk> waar zit dat?
<adamcuk> via terminal?
<Luckiboy> De dash?
<adamcuk> ja en dan?
<Luckiboy> Nee, de dash is dat icoontje bovenaan de balk links op je desktop.
<Luckiboy> Ofeh, wacht, gebruik je Ubuntu 13.04?
<adamcuk> jawel lol, gebruik ubuntu al wel een tijdje lol
<adamcuk> de dash snap ik
<Luckiboy> Daar zit het in "softwarebronnen".
<adamcuk> 12.10 gebruik ik nu
<adamcuk> hey lucki als ik via usb ubuntu 12.04 installeer over 12.10 ben ik dan alles op de 1TB harde schijf weer kwijt?
<Luckiboy> In 12.10 zit het volgens mij ook al in "softwarebronnen".
<adamcuk> softwarebronnen ff kijken, tnx...
<Luckiboy> Als je het _er over heen_ installeerd ben je idd al je data kwijt.
<adamcuk> heb je dan geen optie zoals windows om alleen de OS bestanden te vervangen?
<adamcuk> ik geef voorkeur aan ubuntu boven windows btw
<Luckiboy> Nee, de enige mogelijkheid zou zijn om een aparte data-partitie te maken.
<adamcuk> windows nothun but troubles :(
<adamcuk> ah via gparted een extra partitie aamaken en dan herinstaleren ofzo?
<adamcuk> computers pfffff, lol
<adamcuk> wat een ellende om alleen de juiste schermresolutie te kunnen verkrijgen, ga eerst ff softwarebronnen proberen
<Luckiboy> Ik ben niet erg bekend met het maken van data partities, dat zou ik even moeten opzoeken.
<adamcuk> mja lucki gelukkig kun je een hoop opzoeken, maar als newbie krijg je soms koppijn van al die opdrachten in de terminal vooral als het niet werkt
<Luckiboy> Heb je softwarebronnen nu geopend?
<adamcuk> ja maar nog niks mee gedaan
<Luckiboy> Dan heb je als het goed is een tabblad met "stuurprogramma's" oid.
<adamcuk> ubuntu is relaxed maar als je de complete kernel als oerwoud niet begrijpt is alles lastig;)
<adamcuk> ff kijke...
<adamcuk> (its painfull to be a noob;)
<adamcuk> owja extra stuurprogrammas toch?
<Luckiboy> Yep.
<adamcuk> ik zie iets van NVIDIA staan bovenin :)
<Luckiboy> Staat die aan?
<Luckiboy> (heeft die een groen bolletje)
<adamcuk> nee er staat er wordt een alternatief stuurprogramma gebruikt (x org:)
<Luckiboy> Zet hem eens aan?
<adamcuk> ik ga NVIDIA binary org ff proberen...
<adamcuk> kende ik btw nognie eens :) softwarebronnen;) tnx
<adamcuk> <-supernoob ;)
<Luckiboy> Maakt niet uit, zo ben ik ook begonnen. ;)
<adamcuk> hij is bezig met wijzigingen doorvoeren...
<adamcuk> mja lucki, ben al fan van ubuntu zo een verscil met windows, het is veel ruistiger, stabieler, spyware, enz....
<adamcuk> het het is klaar nu lucki en zie nu een groen bolletje met daarnaast de GeForce kaart, echter bij systeeminstellingen niks veranderd
<Luckiboy> Hoe bedoel je? Je kan geen hogere resolutie selecteren?
<adamcuk> max. 1024-768 :(
<adamcuk> idd dat is het probleem
<Luckiboy> Welk beeldscherm is het?
<adamcuk> merk monitor?
<Luckiboy> Ja, liefst met productnummer etc.
<adamcuk> het geeft een groene hokje aan ONBEKEND
<adamcuk> maar gister heb ik een ander monitor op PC aangesloten en sindsdien heb ik dus dit probleem
<Luckiboy> Daarvoor met dezelfde monitor geen problemen?
<adamcuk> nee had eerst een oude Acer, gister pas een Samsung SyncMaster 2233sn op aangesloten dus het heeft nog nooit gewerkt met deze Samsung monitor die ik sinds gisteren heb
<adamcuk> zou het gewoon aan de monitor liggen denk je?
<adamcuk> heb geen kaas gegeten van xrandr enzo moet ik eerst nog allemaal uitzoeken pffff :(
<Luckiboy> Kijk eens naar dit topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1491516
<adamcuk> die commando geven allemaal toch een foutmelding als je er geen inzicht in hebt lol
<Luckiboy> Welke foutmeldingen geven ze dan?
<Luckiboy> adamcuk: welke schermresolutie en Hz moet je monitor eigenlijk hebben?
<adamcuk> hey lucki
<adamcuk> zit je prive nu? hoe doe je dat?
<Luckiboy> Nee, dit is niet prive hoor.
<adamcuk> nou luc, xrandr ken ik helemaal niet
<adamcuk> nou eh 1920*1080 60hz
<adamcuk> wat een gedoe voor alleen een schermresolutie ;)
<Luckiboy> Ok, voer dan eens het volgende commando uit in de terminal: xrandr --q1 -s 1920x1080 -r 60
<adamcuk> misschien dat 12.04 installeren de boel gewoon oplost, maar heb 1tb aan data die ik bang ben om te verliezen :(
<adamcuk> ok tnx wacht...
<adamcuk> dan krijg ik dit te zien: Size 1920x1080 not found in available modes
<Luckiboy> Hmm, vervelend
<adamcuk> heh
<adamcuk> idd
<Luckiboy> En xrandr --q12 -s 1920x1080 -r 60, doet die het wel?
<adamcuk> maar wel lief dat je zit mee te denken, tnx
<Luckiboy> NP
<adamcuk> ok copy/paste...
<adamcuk> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 8192 x 8192 DVI-I-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) HDMI-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) VGA-1 connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm    1024x768       60.0*     800x600        60.3     56.2      848x480        60.0      640x480        59.9
<Luckiboy> Oh, je hebt meerdere displays?
<adamcuk> denk dat je toch wel een beetje kennis hebt van ubuntu, ik niezo veel :) :(
<adamcuk> nee gebruik nu alleen deze monitor
<adamcuk> voordat ik deze had zat ik te kutten met dual screen met twee oude monitors zou het daardoor komen ofzo?
<Luckiboy> Ik denk het wel, eerlijk gezegd.
<adamcuk> maar dat deed ik alleen met windows op de andere harde schijf
<adamcuk> lijkt me beetje vergezocht lucki:)
<Luckiboy> Hij herkent ze wel, dus het zou zomaar kunnen.
<adamcuk> moet iets met die axis doen denk ik met xrander ofzo maar snap ik nognie allemaal
<Luckiboy> Voer eens uit in de terminal: gksudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Luckiboy> Maak dit bestand helemaal leeg en plak dit er in: Section "Device" Identifier "n" Driver "nouveau"
<Luckiboy> EndSection
<Luckiboy> Section "Device" Identifier "n" Driver "nouveau"
<Luckiboy> EndSection
<Luckiboy> Na, ik pastbin het wel.
<Luckiboy> Dit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5612900/
<adamcuk> waar zie jij trouwens al die verschillende monitors na die commando dan? zie enkel scherrosoluties ofzo?  ok ff checke met gksudo, tnx
<adamcuk> (je zou haast bijna weer alleen windows willen gebruiken, lol;)
<Luckiboy> DVI, HDMI en VGA zijn gebruikte monitoringangen, vandaar.
<adamcuk> Luc...
<Luckiboy> Ja?
<adamcuk> dit bestand was al leeg
<adamcuk> dus ik plak ´Section "Device" Identifier "n" Driver "nouveau" erin en dan opslaan?
<Luckiboy> Nee, dan moet je even zoeken naar een andere config file.
<Luckiboy> Als die nog bestaan, ik weet het van Ubuntu 12.10 niet.
<adamcuk> ...owzoja je weet niet psies vandaar de link, moet je inloggen is dat hetzelfde inloggegevens als hier nee toch he...
<adamcuk> launch pad...
<adamcuk> lastig allemaal luc :) voor alleen een schermresolutie lol
<adamcuk> moet ff een sjekkie draaien, moet ook gebeuren he;) brb
<mlankhorst> moet niet, het is een bewuste keuze
<adamcuk> mlankhorst yes:) heb nog geen nicotine binnen vandaag :)
<mlankhorst> ik ook niet, en gister niet, en eergister niet..
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get --purge nicotine-plugin
<OerHeks> en uw hond houd ook weer van u
<adamcuk> nou na 15 blowen maandje gestopt, tabak ff nodig:)
<adamcuk> jaar
<adamcuk> schermresolties pffff.... :)
<adamcuk> moeilijk luc:)
<mlankhorst> mwah ik ben lui en ik zie niet waarom je meer dan 1 resolutie nodig hebt tegenwoordig :P
<adamcuk> zit je te roddelen horst? :)
 * mlankhorst heeft aan nouveau gewerkt
<adamcuk> heb een oude monitor aangesloten als dual screen, nu heb ik op primaire scherm juiste resolutie maar het staat wel onbekend en de desktop is niet zichtbaar :P
<adamcuk> als ik ubuntu opstart dan krijg ik eerst een login screen op oude monitor met moederbord/login en moet je login en wachtwoord invoeren hoe kan je dat btw uitschakelen?
<mlankhorst> draadjes omwisselen
<adamcuk> weet login en ww niet eens maar na een paar keer enter start ubuntu toch op, wazig...
<adamcuk> de VGA kabel bedoel je horst?
<mlankhorst> als dat kan ten minste
<adamcuk> of het ligt aan nieuwe monitor of aan dual screen gedoe...
<adamcuk> ubuntu start niet eens op het nieuwe schermpie
<adamcuk> wil trouwens niemand lastig vallen, mijn probleem;) (tnx luc)
<mlankhorst> nou je computer kiest bij het opstarten altijd 1 scherm uit, had mijn vader ook last van toen hij zijn tv aansloot :P
<adamcuk> :)
<adamcuk> schermresolutie nu wel ok op nieuwe scherm, maar dus het start nu nog windows nog ubuntu op lol
<adamcuk> alleen via oude scherm, en systeemintellingen ´schermen´ kan ik niet niet meer openen
<adamcuk> it sucks 2b a noob...
<adamcukk> nieuw scherm, desktop nu correcte resolutie maar leeg en linksbovend staat ONBEKEND :)
<adamcukk> zo wazig allemaal lol
<adamcukk> het herkent nieuwe scherm dus niet hmmmzz
<adamcukk> probleempje want UBUNTU> Windows ;)
<adamcukk> Winsucks...
<adamcukk> dont give up:) luc, tnx for your time...
<adamcukk> bye
<adamcuk> scherm ziet er nu goed uit met een onbekend monitor en 1152x864 maarja geen 1920x1080 optie helaas...
<adamcuk> hoe schakel je dat zwarte scherm met login password uit? geeft alleen maar foutmeldingen als je het probeert dan start plots ubuntu daarna...
<adamcuk> no comments are approved;)
<mlankhorst> zwarte scherm is tekst inloggen, die wordt altijd gestart maar hoort normaal niet zichtbaar te zijn
<mlankhorst> welke ubuntu draai je?
<adamcuk> 12.10
<adamcuk> sorry horst, mensen hebben wel wat beters te doen en ubuntu forums zijn er niet voor niks, maar als je kort wil uitleggen hoe ik dat uitschakel graag...
<mlankhorst> je kunt proberen om xserver-xorg-video-nouveau te upgraden
<adamcuk> owja dat vroeg het me gisteren ook na ctrl/alt/F2 ofzo...
<adamcuk> tnx
<mlankhorst> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/1:1.0.7-0ubuntu1 gewoon de .deb pakken voor je arch
<adamcuk> gewoon 1 van de drie downloaden? .deb zie ik niet
<mlankhorst> erm nee klik op i386 of amd64
<mlankhorst> en dan zie je ze wel
<adamcuk> dankje Maarten...
<adamcuk> afhankelijkheid is niet vervulbaar...whatever that mean...
<OerHeks> probeer dat op te lossen met:  sudo apt-get install -f
<adamcuk> tnx heks...Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them. 0 pakketten opgewaardeerd, 0 pakketten nieuw geïnstalleerd, 0 te verwijderen en 3 niet opgewaardeerd.
<adamcuk> ik moet mensen niet lastig vallen zonder eerst wat linux kennis op te doen, bedankt voor de moeite :)
<adamcuk> sorry...its GNU/Linux Mr. Stallman :)
<adamcuk> Stallman, wat een held :D
<StdeVrScotland> Die at toch zijn eigen teennagels?
<adamcuk> owja? lol...maja scotland men zegt elke genie is beetje gestoord he lol
<StdeVrScotland> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-311042.html -- hiero.
<Mickeytje> StdeVrScotland:
<Mickeytje> hou op met het gebash
<Mickeytje> RMS is een held
<adamcuk> eigenlijk mmoet je in mijn geval niet eens beginnen met GNU/Linux zonder programmer kennis ;)
<StdeVrScotland> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I25UeVXrEHQ -- hier dus.
<StdeVrScotland> Mickeytje: geen gebash, feiten.
<StdeVrScotland> Ik geef geen oordeel over hem.
<Mickeytje> zelfs als hij zo sociaal weird is
<adamcuk> beetje jammer dat ubuntu zijn code niet in ere houdt met amazon...
 * OerHeks denkt bij RMS altijd aan de Molukken
<Mickeytje> dat hij in het publiek dit doet, doet het niet af aan de productie die hij heeft geleverd
<StdeVrScotland> Mickeytje: *zucht* daar zeg ik toch ook niks over.
<StdeVrScotland> Niet meteen op je achterste benen gaan staan. :P
<adamcuk> was iedereen maar zoals hij, maar veel mensen zijn nu eenmaal hebberig...
<Mickeytje> Dan brengt het niet op
<Mickeytje> ' StdeVrScotland heeft ooit eens een plee onder geblubberd' en elke keer als we het hebben over StdeVrScotland hebben wij het er over.
<StdeVrScotland> Linkje?
<Mickeytje> niet een pita spelen
<adamcuk> mensen moeten elkaar helpen wordt iederen beter van, niet alleen ikk, ikkke, ikke en...
<StdeVrScotland> Je lijkt wel een christen die z'n geloof verdedigt.
<Mickeytje> je snapt heel goed wat ik bedoel.
<StdeVrScotland> Op basis van beledigingen die nooit zijn uitgesproken.
<OerHeks> Het feit dat we hier rondhangen, is dat geen teken?
<Mickeytje> uuhhh
<Mickeytje> waar is hier?
<Mickeytje> Ubuntu?
<StdeVrScotland> Ja, het teken dat de wifi op deze luchthaven werkt.
<mlankhorst> vliegveld eelde is weer open :)
<OerHeks> Ik heb ook wifi, maar ik struikel liever over een draadje.
<Mickeytje> ik heb nu beiden
<Mickeytje> 2x geplugd
<adamcuk> wordt je toch niet goed van al dat Oranjegedoe om een Koning, als de mensen nu ook eens zoveel gaven om hun buren he... (Ubuntu is al Oranje genoeg:)
<adamcuk> maja wrong topic:)
<Mickeytje> ik werk gewoon
<Mickeytje> maar kijk uit
<Mickeytje> politic ist verboten
<OerHeks> waar waar waar?
<Mickeytje> anders komt herr Foad
<adamcuk> deze windows verslaafde gaat ff windowtje speluh, laters;)
<adamcuk> dat beide OS'en ''elkaars'' harde schijvie niet herkennen en onzichtbaar zijn ook zoiets btw pffff.... ciao ubuntu freaks
<OerHeks> windows kan niet op ext3/4 schrijven en lezen gelukkig. mogenlijk wel met een tool
<OerHeks> ubuntu kan prima ntfs lezen, mits nit voorzien van encryptie
<OerHeks> ntfs-3g tool, komt mee met restricted-extras
<adamcuk> UBUNTU>WINDOWS
<adamcuk> HEIL UBUNTU!
<OerHeks> brrr...
<adamcuk> windows is gewoon mafia ;)
<adamcuk> ik moet goede schermresolutie hebben voor ubuntuuu! (crying)
<adamcuk> zelf geluid in ubuntu is gewoon automatisch veel beter
<mlankhorst> xrandr --newmode, xrandr --addmode helpen mss om ze met de hand toe te voegen
<adamcuk> ga ik zekers uitzoeken Maarten :)
<adamcuk> achja nuthin is perfect...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5cLqY6_2X8
<adamcuk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP8CNp-vksc...
<adamcuk> i use it freely so got nothing to complain...
<StefandeVries> adamcuk: wil je je taal wat matigen, overigens?
<adamcuk> ik gebuikte toch geen groffe taal Stefan? Assange deed het lol (sorry dude np)
<adamcuk> fijne avond allen.,...
<WolfeZ> hoio
<WolfeZ> Ik heb een problemke
<WolfeZ> Het eene script kan ik opstarten door dubbel te kliken en het andere niet?
<StefandeVries> chmod +x op beide scripts?
<StefandeVries> Bang line in beide scripts?
<WolfeZ> Oke even normaal nederlands?
<StefandeVries> "Google much?"
<WolfeZ> Ik heb wel dat met #!/bla/bla enz
<StefandeVries> Ja dat is de bang line.
<WolfeZ> StefandeVries: cmod moet toch via de terminal? en ik heb niks met terminl, ja die bang line heb ik in allebei
<OerHeks> rechter muis > properties > executable ?
<WolfeZ> uitvoerbaar heb ik in beide aan
<OerHeks> dan zit er roch een verschil in
<WolfeZ> oh ik weet al!
<WolfeZ> nou ja ik weet wat het verschil is
<WolfeZ> niet hoe het moet
<WolfeZ> bij de eene app
<WolfeZ> die heet freeb.py
<WolfeZ> heb ik iets met chmod 777
<WolfeZ> dat als ik rob in typ hij opstart en bij die andere niet?
<OerHeks> ah python, die start u op met python <script>.py
<StefandeVries> Iets met chmod 777.  Ah, oké.
<WolfeZ> hoe doe ik dat?
<StefandeVries> Dan weten we genoeg. (?)
<WolfeZ>  het was chmod 777 en dan nog wat maar dat weet ik niet meer?
<OerHeks> begint je python script met #!/bin/bash   of #!/bin/py ?
<WolfeZ> bin by
<WolfeZ> #!/usr/bin/env python
<OerHeks> oke dat klinkt wel goed
<StefandeVries> Doe eens ls -l in de map waar descripts staan en plak de uitvoer via pastebin hier.
<WolfeZ> StefandeVries:  waar moet ik ls
<StefandeVries> Ik vermoed in je terminal.
<OerHeks> cd /naar/je/script ; ls -l
<WolfeZ> ff kijken hoe die map heet want hij heet anders dan ie er staat? het is die home folder
<StefandeVries> Dan hoef je maar de terminal te starten en ls -l  in te geven.
<WolfeZ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613727/ zo>
<StefandeVries> En om welke scripts gaat het?
<WolfeZ> Met de freeb.py kan ik met kliken en met de rest niet
<WolfeZ> .
<StefandeVries> Een heleboel van de .py's zijn niet uitvoerbaar, da's punt een.
<WolfeZ> klopt het draait hier om geloof ik nano.py
<StefandeVries> Een heleboel van de .py's hebben een andere extensie er nog achter, dan werkt het ook niet.
<WolfeZ_> sorry internet deed raat
<WolfeZ_> StefandeVries:  wat moet ik doen?\
<WolfeZ_> of wat vroeg je?
<StefandeVries> Overbodige extensies verwijderen.
<StefandeVries> En dingen uitvoerbaar maken via de terminal.
<WolfeZ_> eon3
<StefandeVries> Wat.
<WolfeZ_> gedaan?
<StefandeVries> Ik snap je niet.
<WolfeZ_> sorry is beetje donker hier in spanje buiten
<StefandeVries> Ja daar hebben ze natuurlijk nog geen lampen.
<WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: jawel maar niet buiten waar ik zit
<WolfeZ_> StefandeVries:  hoe maak ik ze uitvoorbaar via terminal
<StefandeVries> chmod +x *.py
<WolfeZ_> *is het programma?
<StefandeVries> *.py == alle bestanden die qua naam eindigen op .py
<WolfeZ_> Oke dankje! kan ik dat met allebestanden/script doen?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Alleen met die dingen die je vertrouwt.
<WolfeZ_> oke
<WolfeZ_> moet ik dit elke x opnieuw doen bij een nieuw script/
<StefandeVries> Alleen als het niet werkt.
<WolfeZ_> oke, en als ik de app star krijg je zoon plaatje in de starter, en als ik die vastt zet en sluit kan ik heb niet openen?
<WolfeZ_> hoe regel ik dat?
<StefandeVries> Dat weet ik niet.
<WolfeZ_> oke
<WolfeZ_> maar heel erg bedankt
<StefandeVries> Ik ben er toch.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-04-21
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<exalt> lordievader, Fermata VT-D scheelt idle 15 tot 20 graden :S
<lordievader> :)
<exalt> lordievader: wat is de temperatuur van jouw cores ?
<lordievader> Ligt eraan op welke machine ik zit.
<lordievader> En de load. Maar meestal 20~40 idle.
<exalt> oke ik nu 54 graden idle
<exalt> en nu 58 met een 1080p mkv'tje, word via wine en firefox :)
<lordievader> 54 idle vind ik redelijk hoog.
<lordievader> Wat is de temp van je hdd?
<exalt> lordievader: 54 is hoog maar beter dan 86...  hoe vind ik die van de hdd ? ik heb een ssd waar ubuntu op staat en een 500gb datadrive
<lordievader> Hmm, ik weet niet hoe het met ssd's zit maar hdd houden niet van hoge (40) temperaturen.
<lordievader> Kun je trouwens vaak uit smart halen.
<exalt> het heeft denkik temaken door de combinatie van i7 met nvidia quadro 1000m in laptop
<trijntje> hmm, mijn harddisk is 43, cpu  cores zijn 80, is dat hoog?
<exalt> 80 is hoog wanneer in idle
<trijntje> ongeveer 50% belasting voor virtualbox
<lordievader> trijntje: Is het een traditionele hdd?
<lordievader> Hmm, volgens [1] is het acceptabel maar niet ideaal. [1] http://www.buildcomputers.net/hdd-temperature.html
<trijntje> lordievader: ja, wel redelijk oud, maar SMART zegt dat alles binnen de parameters is
<trijntje> pre-failure en old ;)
<lordievader> Die zie ik ook wel vaker :P
<trijntje> maar totaal is 'schijf in orde', dus het zal wel goed zijn dan? Ik raak altijd in de war  van die SMART stuff
<lordievader> Ik ken SMART ook niet heel geweldig maar ik weet wel dat als je reallocated sector count omhoog gaat je heel snel een backup moet maken :)
<trijntje> die staat gelukkig nog op 0, dus hopelijk gaat deze HD nog even mee. Wel al meer dan 1 jaar aan + 4500 powercycles, dus echt oud
<ichat> na het installeren van Lubuntu 14.04 lijk ik wat problemen te hebben met een usb-audio setje (logitec ls 150)...  punt is, dat ze A niet herkent worden, maar erger nog dat heel alsa-mixer naar mijn idee niet werkt geinstalleerd is of wellicht een bug heeft ...
<InnerCode> Goedemorgen, heb eerst op mijn hdd ubuntu geïnstalleerd en alvast een ntfs partitie aangemaakt voor win7. Nu bezig met de win7 installatie maar die begint te mekkeren dat het geen systeempartities kan aanmaken of vinden. Remedie van Microsoft is om alle partities te verwijderen van de schijf. Is er nog een oplossing om dat te voorkomen?
<ichat> neej, je moet eerst windows installeren
<ichat> ruimte vrij houden en dan pas linux ernaast zetten
<lordievader> Meh andersom kan ook, alleen is het meer werk.
<ichat> lordievader:   veel meer uitlegwerk ook
<lordievader> Uhu.
<InnerCode> Ok,  ik begin wel weer van voorafaan :S
<innocuous> Nee InnerCode zou nog even verder zoeken. Ik heb ook ooit windows 7 geinstalleerd naast mijn ubuntu install
<innocuous> Dan kan absoluut, wat voor foutmelding geeft die?
<InnerCode> Er kan geen nieuwe systeempartitie worden aangemaakt en geen bestaande systeempartitie worden gevonden. Zie de logboeken van Setup voor meer informatie
<innocuous> InnerCode, heeft windows 7 die ntfs partitie gemaakt of heb je dat zelf gedaan?
<InnerCode> Zelf gedaan maar via de Windows 7 installer verwijderd en opnieuw een partitie gemaakt.
<lordievader> InnerCode: Maak er eens vrije ruimte van, Windows wil vast een systeem partitie aanmaken, maar de schrijf zal wel volledig allocated zijn.
<innocuous> Hmm, het is best wel lang geleden since ik het gedaan heb, maar als ik naar mijn windows install kijk dan zie ik dat windows 7 twee partities heeft
<innocuous> InnerCode, een kleine boot ntfs en een grote ntfs partitie
<innocuous> misschien moet je met gparted de ntfs partitie verwijderen en dan proberen om windows te installeren in de niet gepartitioneerde deel van de harde schijf
<InnerCode> Dan hou ik hetzelfde euvel. Heb al geprobeerd 2 partities aan te maken maar dat fixt het probleem ook niet.
<InnerCode> Ok ga ik dat nog ff proberen
<innocuous> InnerCode, vreemd volgens mij heb ik het echt zo gedaan
<InnerCode> Schiet me nog wat te binnen.  Windows moet zeker aan het begin van de schijf staan?
<innocuous> InnerCode, Dat was vroeger wel zo, weet niet zeker of dat nog zo is.
<InnerCode> Ok
<innocuous> InnerCode, nou denk dat het niet perse hoeft. Aangezien ik een howto vind over dual booten van windows 7 & 8 waarbij windows 8 op de tweede partitie geinstalleerd wordt
<InnerCode> Ok.  Ik ga nog ff verder zoeken. Bedankt voor je hulp in ieder geval
<innocuous> InnerCode, het werkt dus niet als je windows probeert te installeren in het niet gepartitioneerde deel van de schijf?
<InnerCode> Jup
<Martn> hoi?
<martn> Ik probeer Ubuntu 14.04 te installeren maar op een gegeven moment kom ik bij het inlogscherm van Ubuntu.
<martn> Ik heb niks ingevuld en hij accepteert ook niets.
<innocuous> martn, hier moet je het password en username gebruiken die je eerder hebt ingesteld
<martn> Ik heb er nog geen Ubuntu installatie op staan.
<innocuous> nee tijdens het installatie proces wordt je gevraagd om je password en username in te stellen
<innocuous> Als dat niet gebeurd is dan is er iets niet goed gegaan.
<martn> Ik zie enkel dat die steeds aan het booten is.
<martn> installatie medium corrupt dus ?
<innocuous> martn, zou kunnen
<martn> Oké, bedankt!
<innocuous> martn zo zou de installatie moeten verlopen: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop
<Korkel> hey
<NoirX> hoi
<lordievader> Goede avond.
<NoirX> welkom lordievader
<lordievader> Hey NoirX, hoe is het ermee?
<NoirX> hey lordievader :) gaat goed, bedant, en met jou
<lordievader> Gaat best lekker, beetje moe.
<NoirX> ok, ontspan dan
<lordievader> Dat doe ik ;)
<NoirX> ontspanning muziek met kopje kruiden thee, hmm lekker,
<NoirX> behalve als je stress hebt tuurlijk
<lordievader> En lekker git compileren :D
<NoirX> mooi
<NoirX> hopelijk krijg je geen errors
<lordievader> NoirX: Gentoo ;) Portage is slim.
<NoirX> ik geniet van wanneer ik mijn eigen codes compileer, fouten opsporen in source bestand vind ik leuk
<NoirX> ah ok
<NoirX> Gentoo hoor ik is de favouriete distro voor hackers
<lordievader> Dat is de eerste keer dat ik dat hoor. Zou zeggen dat het eerder Pentoo/Kali is.
<NoirX> oh ok, en archlinux?
<lordievader> I don't know.
<NoirX> ik hoorde ook linus gebruikt fedora
<rikkie> goeie avond heren
<rikkie> en dames
<rikkie> ik heb een heel specifieke vraag voor jullie...ik ben wel nieuw op deze chatservice
<Fermata> Ga je gang.
<Fermata> Het is vrij laat, dus heel veel mensen zullen er niet meer zijn.
<rikkie> bij een verkeerde toetseninslag heb ik mijn paswoord als beheerder plots verloren en kan nu niet meer updates installeren, noch software installeren
<rikkie> mijn oud paswoord wordt niet meer aanvaard
<Fermata> Je weet dus je wachtwoord niet meer?
<Fermata> Ai.
<Fermata> Daar weet ik te weinig van om je te kunnen helpen.
<rikkie> nee, het zogenaamde nieuwe paswoord is een paswoord dat per ongeluk werd ingetoetst...en ik weet bijlange niet meer wat en hoe dat paswoord erin kwam
<lordievader> rikkie: Single user mode, kun je hem zo resetten: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grub-boot-into-single-user-mode/
<rikkie> moet ik deze line copiëren ?
<lordievader> rikkie: Dat is een linkje naar een webpagina, die kun je lezen en er je voordeel mee doen. (Of niet natuurlijk ;) )
<rikkie> lordievader, heel erg bedankt...ik zal die link zeker uitproberen...mocht dit niet lukken, heb je ander voorstel ?
<lordievader> Waarom zou het niet lukken? Je hebt root toch geen wachtwoord gegeven?
<rikkie> wel, als ik vraag om updates uit te voeren , vraagt Ubuntu om authentificatie....ik hoop dat dit niet het root-wachtwoord is ...trouwens ik weet niet of root een paswoord heeft gekregen
<lordievader> Dan heeft root geen wachtwoord. Overigens bij updates word om het wachtwoord van de user gevraagd.
<rikkie> de user ben ik als beheerder
<rikkie> maar ik ga je link aanstonds uitproberen
<rikkie> lordievader en fermata, mocht het mij niet lukken, kan ik morgen tijdens de daguren ook rekenen op support van deze chat ?
<Fermata> Ik weet niet wie er dan online is.
<Fermata> Het is allemaal vrijwillig, maar met de ebste intenties :)
<rikkie> is er soms een forum waar ik terecht kan ?
<Fermata> Er is http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org
<rikkie> ok fermata, thx
<Fermata> Graag gedaan.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-04-22
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<rvdv> morge
<lordievader> Hey rvdv, hoe is het ermee?
<rvdv> lordievader: Alles goed  :-)
<lordievader> :)
<rvdv> zijn niet veel andere nl talige  linux channels he?
<lordievader> Geen flauw idee, het is al een wonder dat ik in deze zit ;)
<rvdv> Op OFTC is er een debian-nl ... maar niet erg druk daar
<deesibel> Hallo, iemand aanwezig?
<OerHeks> zeer wel goed mogenlijk ja
<lordievader> o/
<deesibel> Ik heb sinds kort Linux Mint Cinnamon. Onder Windows werkte ik met Spotnet en nu moet ik het met Spotlite doen. Maar ik krijg hem niet aan de praat. Hij zegt wel dat hij headers aan het ophalen is, maar er gebeurt niks.
<OerHeks> Waaom gebruik je geen ubuntu ?
<deesibel> omdat ik door de bomen het bos niet meer zag. Er zijn zoveel soorten en lagen, erg ingewikkeld als je er net inrolt.
<lordievader> Linux Mint wordt hier niet gesupport.
<deesibel> kan me helpen waar dan wel?
<lordievader> #linuxmint is daarvoor ;)
<deesibel> dank je
<OerHeks> cinnamon is nu uit de ubuntu repoś , en mate zit er in, humor.
<OerHeks> Hoe haal je headers op ? sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<innocuous> Ben trouwens wel blij dat Linux Mint bestaat. Ik heb het nog nooit geinstalleerd, maar ik ben blij dat ik Nemo kan gebruiken ipv Nautilus
<OerHeks> nemo zit in cinnamon?
<innocuous> yep, de officiele file manager
<OerHeks> kan je gewoon installeren in ubuntu, package zit in onze repo's
<innocuous> jaja weet ik. Ik heb mint nog nooit geinstalleerd
<innocuous> Maar ik ben er wel blij mee dat Nautilus geforked is.
<OerHeks> mja, nautilus is een beetje uitgekleed nu.
<Korkel> Iemand een idee hoe ik mijn printscreen button kan maken?
<Korkel> En de hotkeys voor het volume?
<shngo> Hi, weet iemand waarom (pepper)flash meteen crasht in chromium/chromium, maar wel werkt in firefox? (ubuntu 14.04 fresh install), ik vind nergens info
<lordievader> Heeft hoogstwaarschijnlijk te maken met de move naar eem nieuwe api. Chromium is best wel stuk op het moment.
<shngo> jammer, dit werkte nog perfect op 13.10
<shngo> zelfde in google chrome ook hoor, hetzelfde verhaal als in chromium dus
<lordievader> Hmm, Google Chrome werkte bij mij wel prima.
<shngo> als ik naar adobe flash site ga, toont hij me de afbeelding alsof alles werkt
<shngo> maar als ik een site met flash video beklijk, crasht hij meteen (twitch.tv bvb)
<lordievader> shngo: Je kunt hem eens vanaf een terminal opstarten en kijken of het je een hint geeft.
<shngo> http://i.imgur.com/9EsYkGL.png
<OerHeks> Chrome heeft eigen flash, dus onwaarschijnlijk
<OerHeks> *blup*
<lordievader> Klopt, maar ze zijn bezig met een migratie naar een nieuwe api.
<lordievader> OerHeks: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTY2NTg
<OerHeks> Misschien had hij een driver moeten zoeken, voor zijn GPU
<OerHeks> hahaha oke, 7.04, maar toch https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bk9M_02CAAArcNd.png:large
<OerHeks> oeps offtopuk
#ubuntu-nl 2014-04-23
<Wobbo> Weet iemand hoe ik Ubuntu kan installeren, daadwerkelijk installeren in USB. Niet zoals Universal USB Installer. Hiermee kan ik ook geen updates doen, etc. Enige tips?
<lordievader> Wobbo: Debootstrap.
<Wobbo> mmm... Ok, dat zal iets meer tijd kosten. Jammer dat het niet zo simpel geïnstalleerd kan op een USB. Sinds USB 3.0 is het erg interessant om zo Ubuntu te gebruiken . Bij andere locaties.
<lordievader> Een os opzetten zoals jij dat wilt kost nou eenmaal tijd ;)
<lordievader> os/systeem
<SWAT> lordievader: je kunt Ubuntu ook gewoon op een USB device installeren hoor
<lordievader> SWAT: "Niet zoals Universal USB Installer. Hiermee kan ik ook geen updates doen, etc." Volgens mij kon dat ook niet als je in Unetbootin persitency aanzet.
<Kebabfish> lordievader: ik denk dat SWAT een gewone install bedoelt op een usb stick
<Kebabfish> nadeel is dat je usb-stick snel kaduk gaat
<lordievader> Volgens mij was dat niet waar Wobbo naar opzoek was, maargoed.
<Kebabfish> we zullen het nooit weten...
<SWAT> lordievader: kan goed zijn dat hij iets anders bedoelt inderdaad
<SWAT> Kebabfish: correct, normale install. Normale USB stick installs zijn ook te tweaken (moet je dan wel doen) en letten op welke USB sticks je gebruikt
<SWAT> hardware wear leveling ftw
<Kebabfish> die usbsticks met draaiende schijf erin, dat wil wel :p
<lordievader> Die grote met zo een kabeltje eraan? Daarmee wil het wel ja ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-04-24
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<rvdv> Goeiemorge, lordievader
<lordievader> Hey rvdv, hoe is het ermee?
<rvdv> Alles goed, lordievader :-)
<rvdv> En met jou, lordievader, ook alles goed?
<lordievader> Jup, draai nu 14.10 :D
<lordievader> Niet dat het anders is dan Trusty maargoed...
<rvdv> O jee ... zullen nog wel aardig wat bugs in komen
<lordievader> Met Trusty ging het vanaf de repos best prima.
<rvdv> Ik las net wat de nieuwe naam is voor 14.10 :) ... Moest wel iets met unicorn zijn natuurlijk
 * lordievader vind het maar een vreemde naam.
<rvdv> Die namen zijnallemaal vreemd ... maar als je er een tijdje mee werkt onthoud je het wel
<geurt> utopic unicorn
<geurt> voorspelbaar die naam :)
 * OerHeks dacht aan umbratic umbrette
<dreke> iemand nederlands
<dreke> heb net ubuntu geinstaleert maar wordt er zot van
<trijntje> dreke: vertel
<dreke> is traag traag traag werkt dus niet goed
<dreke> laptop is hp nx9010 2.6 ghz en 1 gb ram
<trijntje> Wat stond er eerst op de pc, en wat heb je er op gezet?
<dreke> xp
<dreke> ubuntu 14.04 lts
<trijntje> Dan moet je lubuntu, de lichte versie van ubuntu hebben
<dreke> heb ik gedaan gisteren is hetzelfde
<dreke> he ook xbuntu geprobeert hetzelde
<trijntje> heb je vanaf de dvd opgestart of met wubi geïnstalleerd?
<dreke> dvd
<trijntje> en wat is precies traag, lubuntu zou het prima moeten doen
<dreke> de installatie duurt om en bij de 2 uur is dat normaal ??
<trijntje> Hope
<dreke> alles is pagina open doen of internet duurt gemideld 5 m
<trijntje> Raar, heb je nu lubuntu?
<dreke> krijg er grijs haar van
<dreke> nee nu ben ik op andere pc bezig met wen 7
<dreke> win
<dreke> wil nu linux eens proberen maar zo ??
<trijntje> Ik zou lubuntu toch opnieuw installeren, en dan hier weer hulp vragen om er achter te komen waarom het zo traag is
<dreke> ga morgen eens proberen op een andere laptop
<dreke> ook een  na kijken hoeveel ran de video kaart heeft maar zou toch moeten werken
<dreke> ga nu slapen slaap wel iedereen.
<JanC> trijntje/dreke: internet zo traag klinkt eerder als een probleem met het netwerk, vb. een crappy router; probeer eens met Avahi en/of IPv6 uitgeschakeld bijvoorbeeld
#ubuntu-nl 2014-04-25
<geurt> wie heeft er verstand van hostapd hier?
<Mickeytje> ik maar helaas geen tijd
<Mickeytje> overmorgen
<geurt> jammer
<mrkie> hey
<OerHeks> :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-04-26
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Paul_> Hallo mensen .......ik krijg telkens  7 updates en als ik die wil toepassen krijg ik een waarschuwing dat niet alles geplaatst kan worden ik krig dan een foutmedling over pre berekening hoe los ik dit probleem op?
<trijntje> wat is de exacte melding die je krijgt?
<Paul_> pop up: er zijn 7 updates..
<Paul_> ik seleteer alle installeren
<Paul_> vervolgens verloopbalk met de tekst Systeem ugraden
<Paul_> dan verschijnt tekst dat niet alles geinstalleerd kan worden
<Paul_> bovenaan staat linuxmint
<trijntje> wat is de exacte text van de melding dat niet alles geinstalleerd kan worden?
<Paul_> niet alles kan geinstalleerd worden
<Paul_> voer een gedleetelijke upgrade uit om zoveel mogelijk updates te installeren
<Paul_> dit kan veroorzaakt worden door:
<Paul_> een vorige upgrade die niet werd voltooid..
<Paul_> problemen met geinstalleerde software
<Paul_> Onofficiele softwarepakketen die niet ondersteund worden door Ubuntu
<Paul_> gewoonlijke wijzigingen in een Pre- uitgave Ubuntu
<trijntje> probeer maar gedeeltelijke upgrade, misschien helpt dat
<trijntje> ik gebruik zelf geen mint, dus ik weet niet exact wat het probleem kan zijn
<Paul_> ík hab daarna de keuze voor gedeeltelijke..........oke ga dat nogmaals proberen
<Paul_> nou idenk dat het probleem onstond omdat ik de fout maakte dat ik Mint via de terminal probeerde te installen in Ubuntu
<trijntje> ja, dat klinkt als iets wat onmogelijk is ;)
<trijntje> wat heb je precies gedaan?
<Paul_> nou zo heb ik Lubunto Xubuntu weten te installeren
<Paul_> en als ik mn pc opstart kan ik dus kizen
<Paul_> ik heb via de terminal geprobeerd mint te installen
<Paul_> dat mislukte
<trijntje> Lubuntuo Xubuntu is geen ding. Je hebt de Lubuntu en Xubuntu versie van ubuntu, die hebben een andere desktop maar zijn verder hetzelfde
<Paul_> overigens de gedeeltelijke install in nu net mislukt
<Paul_> ik zit dus in een loop van updates die ik niet kan installen
<trijntje> je kan niet via de terminal een andere versie van linux op je pc installeren
<Paul_> oke maar hoe maak ik het ongedaan?
<trijntje> dat hangt af van wat je precies hebt gedaan, dat heb je nogsteeds niet verteld
<Paul_> btw ik zie in de instellingen van de updater een vetrouwde leverancier staan warvan ik niet weet of die in de lijst hoort
<Paul_> weet niet meer precies wat ik gedaan heb dat is gisteren gebeurd
<Paul_> er staat er een in met als naam Mint klopt dat?
<trijntje> Paul_: heb je een link naar een pagina oid die je hebt gevolgd?
<Paul_> rootlinuxmint staat erbij
<trijntje> ik denk dat je de softwarebronnen van ubuntu naar die van mint heb veranderd. Als je dat hebt gedaan is je systeem vernaggeld en moet je waarschijnlijk opnieuw installeren
<Paul_> oke ik dacht even aan iets makkelijkers immer het systeem werkt verder super :-)
<trijntje> tja, je kan het wel blijven gebruiken, maar het is niet te voorspellen welke rare problemen je tegen gaat komen
<Paul_> nog geen
<Paul_> is er mogelijk een handige cleaner  die overgebleven rommel opruimt die je eventueel kan aanbevelen?
<trijntje> nee, er is niks meer aan te doen ben ik bang
<Paul_> anyway bedankt Trijntje
<trijntje> graag gedaan, succes er mee
<Paul_> Heb ik al!! ;-) Thks!
<ynze> aloha en verdorie. mn eee pc zei: ik kap ermee.
<ynze> hoe maak ik de sticky bootable? help du
<ynze> s
<josspyker> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<ynze> josspyker: ik kijk.
<ynze> josspyker: die pag ken ik. maar waar staat dat?
<gamer> yuuu
<gamer> kan iemand me helpen met de instalattie van ubuntu
<gamer> dit is eerder gelukt
<gamer> iemand hier ?
<josspyker> ynze, volgens mij staat het zelfs in de repos, doe een sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<josspyker> weet het niet zeker, kijk maar ff
<ynze> josspyker: is dat dan install op de usb?
<ynze> sticky dus?
<gamer> nee op harde schijf
<gamer> had vanuit mijn windows 7 ubuntu weg gedaan format
<gamer> en start niets mee rop en als ik ubuntu op nieuw wil installeren zegt hij no root file system
<ynze> gamer: de bedoeling is op sticky.
<gamer> nu zie ik het
<josspyker> ynze, download unetbootin van die site
<ynze> josspyker: ok
<josspyker> ynze, kijk net ff voor je, maar het zit inderdaad in de repos
<josspyker> dus sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<josspyker> denk unetbootin sudo nodig heeft, dus dan sudo unetbootin
<josspyker> gamer, je hebt ubuntu onder windows geinstalleerd met wubi?
<gamer> nee
<gamer> kheb ubuntu op usb gezet dat ik vanaf usb kan installeren
<gamer> heeft allemaal al gewerkt
<gamer> tot ik ubuntu geformateert heb van uit windows
<gamer> wou nog een partitie bij maken was vergeten dat dit kon met gparted
<ynze> josspyker: p7zip ontbrak. Nu aan installeren.
<josspyker> je hebt die partitie waarschijnlijk geformateerd als nfts
<josspyker> dat wordt opnieuw installeren ben ik bang
<gamer> als ext4
<ynze> josspyker: download loopt. thanks!
<gamer> raar dat hij steeds zegt no root file system
<gamer> nu denk ik dat mijn master boot records weg zijn
<ynze> mzzl!
<ynze> Vraag over de install van unetbootin...
<ynze> wordt dit opde sticky geinstalleerd?
<ynze> lijkt erop dat het op deze notebook komt?
<ynze> Het is bestamd voor de andere pc.
<josspyker> je download de iso die je nodig hebt, type usb drive staat al ingesteld en kies de locatie van je usb stick
<ynze> het lijkt net of de software geinstalleerd werd op de schijf... pfff
<ynze> download opnieuw gestart.
<ynze> later.
<siep> h@ll0
<siep> kan iemand me helpen? ik krijg broacom bcm4318 niet werkend (wifi)
<trijntje> hey siep
<siep> hoi
<trijntje> apt://firmware-b43-installer
<trijntje> die moet je hebben ;)
<siep> aha.. dus ik open terminal en type : sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer ?
<trijntje> dat kan, maar op de link klikken is sneller
<siep> oke bedankt..zit nu op windows machine
<trijntje> ah, dan werkt het niet nee
<siep> kan ik dat linkje ergens invoeren in ubuntu?
<trijntje> je kan het beste in het softwarecentrum zoeken
<trijntje> als je op bcm4318 zoekt krijg je de driver te zien
<siep> oke bedankt even proberen :)
<siep> hmm word niet gevonden
<siep> sorrie linux beginner :)
<lordievader> siep: We beginnen allemaal ergens ;)
<siep> dat is zo
<trijntje> je kan ook dat sudo commando proberen, sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<siep> oke probeer even
<siep> bedankt voor hulp ..moet even weg..laterss
<Paul__> Hallo trijntje ik ben er weer!! complete reinstall gedaan van Ubuntu 12.04.4
<Paul__> Uiteraard geen update problemen meer
<trijntje> Paul__: mooi zo, en met 1204 kan je nog 3 jaar vooruit
<Paul__> yep 1404 gaf problemen..(Toetsenbord en muis niet werkend te krijgen)......heb dat doorgegeven aan Ubunto.com support .maar die hebben het miss druk heb niks meer vernomen
<edebe> Hello, i just installed linux mint and everything went OK, when I downloaded and installed Skype everything went wrong: when switching on my lap top (acer) i got the message : Ik krijg een scherm met een blauwe achtergrond en een wit venster waarin staat: Het starten van de x server is mislukt.Waarschijnlijk zijn de instellingen niet goed, wilt u de uitvoer van de x server bekijken om zo het probleem te.. Don't know how to proceed
<edebe> Als ik dan toch geen antwoord krijg, ga ik Windows 7 maar proberen te installeren
<kebabfish> rare houding, ik wil best proberen te helpen maar ken dit specifieke probleem niet
<rvdv> beetje vreemd om een mix van Nederlands en Engels berichht hier te plaatsen
<kebabfish> ik vond het chantagebericht met windows 7 leuker
<rvdv> En dan gaat het ook nog eens over linuxmint
<kebabfish> ach, ubuntu als basis (ga ik van uit)
<kebabfish> lmde is niet de eerste keuze
<kebabfish> misschien komt ie nog terug, en kunnen we hem/haar overhalen linux te gebruiken :P
 * rvdv zegt: edebe, kom terug. ... laat je niet vangen door de dark-side ;-)
<kebabfish> walk to the light!
<kebabfish> bijna
<rvdv> :-)
<kebabfish> overstappen is altijd lastig
<rvdv> The force is not strong is this one :-)
<kebabfish> difficult he get will
<rvdv> :-)
<kebabfish> but help him i will
<kebabfish> if connected he stay
<rvdv> If he stay, he want help, he will get answers
<kebabfish> dark-side can disturb his wifi
<OerHeks> ja ja
<rikkie> goeie avond experts
<rikkie> zit met een zwaar probleem
<rikkie> sinds kortelings - na een verkeerde toetsencombinatie - kan ik geen updates meer uitvoeren want het systeem Ubuntu Release 12.04 vraagt telkens wachtwoord om te authentificeren
<rikkie> en dat wachtwoord ken ik niet (meer)
<kebabfish> bij bepaalde updates is het wachtwoord altijd nodig, toetsencombi of niet
<kebabfish> dus dat hoeft het probleem niet te zijn
<rikkie> vroeger - na mijn verkeerde toetsencombinatie - kon ik makkelijk dergelijke updates uitvoeren....
<kebabfish> ook kernelupdates zonder wachtwoord?
<rikkie> ik ben Beheerder en zie dat ik geen paswoord meer heb
<rikkie> ik had vroeger een paswoord als Beheerder...door verkeerde manipulatie heb ik dat paswoord gewist ...
<OerHeks> vreemd, want het is gewoon je account passwoord
<rikkie> en sindsdien kan ik ook geen software meer installeren want het systeem vraagt telkens om 'authentificatie'
<kebabfish> dit behoort het systeem altijd te doen ja
<rikkie> vraag is : hoe kan ik die paswoorden herinstalleren ?
<rikkie> kreeg onlangs hier een link : cyberciti.biz maar ik geraak er niet verder meer
<kebabfish> paswoord opnieuw instellen is geen ramp
<kebabfish> moet je opstarten in herstelmodus, en kiezen voor opstarten als root in cli
<rikkie> hoe te doen ? zelfs om mijn paswoord als beheerder terug in te stellen lukt het mij niet
<OerHeks> Waar heb je in lopen rommelen dan? /etc/sudoers ?
<rikkie> nergens...gewoon bij het raadplegen van mijn account heb ik verkeerdelijk paswoord gewist..
<rikkie> heel vervelend als je plots als Beheerder niks meer kunt doen
<kebabfish> rikkie: https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/wachtwoordvergeten
<kebabfish> lukt dit niet, dan hoor ik het wel
<OerHeks> nou, dan zou die link via cyberciti.bit moeten werken, of deze https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<rikkie> thx fellows, ik ga jullie advies zeker uitproberen
#ubuntu-nl 2014-04-27
<Kebabfish> Goedemiddag. Sinds 14.04 mount mijn nikon coolpix cameraatje niet meer automatisch, en kan shotwell niet meer alles netjes importeren (en dat vond ik wel makkelijk, al die mappen op datum). Met gvfs is mounten geen probleem, en ik kan de foto's benaderen. Maar shotwell importeert ze dan niet, sterker nog de map van de nikon wordt aan de library toegevoegd. Hoe kan ik dit weer zo krijgen als bij de oude versies, waar de nikon automatisch als 
<Kebabfish> en shotwell netjes alles importeert?
<mandje1> chromium zeurt opeens weer over een flash update die nodig is. hoe doe je dat het beste?
<mandje1> oh ik zie dat het ook een relaunch nodig heeft. zou kunnen helpen.
<trijntje> apt://glasplaten-installeren
<trijntje> Wtf, autocorrect
<trijntje> apt://flashplugin-installer
<jpjacobs> trijntje: ahaha, dat is een van de beter autoincorrects :-P
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<OerHeks> middagjes lordievader
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, hoe is het ermee?
<OerHeks> Regenachtige zondagmiddag, saai dus
<OerHeks> en met u?
<lordievader> Goed weer om binnen te zitten :)
<bathman_> 14.04: ie doetut!
<OerHeks> internet explorer ?
<bathman_> lol
<bathman_> het dier met de T
<bathman_> de versie vóór ubiquitous uakari!
<bathman_> en ik nam ff de vrijheid om zelf iets te verzinnen :)
<OerHeks> mooi mooi, de Lijpe Troll Swapper
<lordievader> bathman_: Utopic Unicorn*
<bathman_> oeh :)
<bathman_> diep
<lordievader> bathman_: Repo's zijn ook al beschikbaar :)
<bathman_> we zullen eerst ditte wel bekijken
<bathman_> maar nu dus ijsje op locatie, zoonthe jarig
<bathman_> aju!
<OerHeks> :-)
<Parsec300> Hoi. Probeer een schermresolutie toe te voegen bij 13.10 die niet automatisch wordt gedetecteerd. Vermoedt vanwege goedkope VGA kabel. Ik kan de schermresolutie toevoegen, maar na reboot is die weer verdwenen
<Parsec300> Gebruik hiervoor commandos gtc en xandr
<Parsec300> Iemand een idee?
<trijntje> niet echt, kan je die commando's niet in een scriptje zetten en dat bij inloggen uitvoeren?
<trijntje> het is een beetje een hack, maar dat lijkt me het simpelste
<Parsec300> Ja, dat lukt me wel. Dacht ik ook aan, maar doe het liever via een reguliere methode indien beschikbaar
<Michel_> Een goede middag allen
<Michel_> Vraagje: kan ik naast Win.XP EN Lubuntu installeren EN Linux Mint 13
<Michel_> ?
<Michel_> Dus drie Operating systemen?
<josspyker> ja
<Michel_> OK. tnx!
<Michel_> wil eerst Lubuntu installeren en daarna Mint....
<josspyker> staat xp er al op?
<Michel_> yep. XP staat al op deze oude pentium-4
<OerHeks> Sata disk of IDE?
<Michel_> ide
<Michel_> is pc uit 2004
<Michel_> En 'MOET' de iso  gebrand worden met het ImgBurn-programma?
<Michel_> als het lukt om Lubuntu te installeren; kan ik dan Mint downloaden en installeren OF moet het altijd en sowieso met een *.iso gedaan worden?
<OerHeks> nee, elk brandprogramma kent beeldcopy/image branden
<OerHeks> de grap word, dat je max 4 primairy partities mag hebben.
<Michel_> mmm... op 1 staat XP-installer; op de tweede staan de XP-programma's; op 3 Lubuntu en op vier dan Mint.... spannend.
<Michel_> als het lukt om Lubuntu te installeren; kan ik dan Mint downloaden en installeren OF moet het altijd en sowieso met een *.iso gedaan worden?
<OerHeks> nee, ubuntu heeft 3 partities nodig, dus per linux zul je een extended partitie moeten maken
<OerHeks> mint weet ik niks van, is ook geen ubuntu.
<ynze> goedenavond.
<ynze> vraag: andere unetbootin nodig.
<ynze> gedown;oad, maar doet niks.
<ynze> chmod met ...?
<trijntje> andere unetbootin nodig?
<Michel_> allemaal tnx! en tot horenz weer!
<ynze> ja, iets te veel weggehaald op  de sticky.
<rvdv> 'k had in debian/testing unetbootin ... maar die herkende ubuntu mar tot 13.04
<ynze> heb http://xubuntu.org/
<ynze> ik bedoel dus: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<ynze> typo
<ynze> heb nog een EEE pc, maar Lubuntu is te groot...
<ynze> wil kijken naar evt kleinere linux.
<ynze> Maar daarvoor heb ik unetbootin weer nodig.
<ynze> Gedownload, maar diet het niet - chmod?
<rvdv> ynze: Welk OS wil je gebruiken om een USB installatie stick te maken? ...
<rvdv> het OS waarop het programma unetbootin draait
<ynze> mint
<ynze> rvdv: mint
<rvdv> Welke versie?
<ynze> Moet een grotere versie zijn, want deze lage versie mint deed het niet - was 4 of zo.
<ynze> welke versie raad jij aan?
<ynze> mint 14 is de laatste?
<rvdv> ynze: Welke versie van Ubuntu is die mint gebasseerd? Was eigenlijk mijn vraag ja
<rvdv> ynze: Laatste mint is 16
<ynze> rvdv: kan ik proberen...
<rvdv> ynze: ? ...
<rvdv> Mijn vraag is welke Linux mint gebruik je om unetbootin op te draaien om een USB stick te maken
<ynze> rvdv: maar het gaat mij om de download van unetbootin, die werkt niet.
<ynze> ik gebruik op deze pc ubuntu.
<ynze> daar download ik m op.
<rvdv> ynze: Op doe sourceforge pagina staan versies voor alle linuxen + voor Mac OSX + Windows
<rvdv> ynze: OK
<rvdv> ynze: Welke versie van ubuntu draai je dan?
<ynze> de gedownloade unet* doet het dus niet op deze pc
<ynze> ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<rvdv> ynze: unetbootin staat gewoon in de repository en zou je daar weg moeten installeren
<ynze> ja, maar het gaat erom te downlaoden met deze pc en installaren op de andere (de Eee901).
<ynze> Hoe krijg ik anders een OS op de Eee pc, die nu niets heeft?
<rvdv> ynze: Op ubuntu in een terminal typen " sudo apt-get install unetbootin"
<ynze> rvdv: doe ik even...
<OerHeks> plus dat je genoeg ruimte moet hebben voor de iso
<ynze> OerHeks: hier zat.
<ynze> maar waar staat die unetbootin nu?
<rvdv> in diezelfde terminal type je dan "sudo unetbootin"
<ynze> rvdv: aha! dat was het missend command voor mij!
<rvdv> ynze: OK
<OerHeks> jemig, geeft mint geen unetbootin in het menu?
<OerHeks> :-D
<rvdv> Vast wel ... maar dit is sneller
<rvdv> + als iets fout gat heb je nog es fout uitvoer
<rvdv> OerHeks: Maar ... hij draait ubuntu 12.04 ... niet Mint
<ynze> unetbootin loopt
<rvdv> Maar je moet wel een ISO hebben natuurlijk
<OerHeks> ow ? > <rvdv> het OS waarop het programma unetbootin draait <ynze> mint
<rvdv> Allemaal erg verwarrend ... maar 13 min. geleden zei hij Ubuntu 12.04 LTS te gebruiken
<ynze> rvdv en OerHeks: op deze pc draait ubuntu 12.04 maar ik wil opde Eee pc een Mint.
<ynze> In de tmp maakt het een tijdelijke iso aan...
<rvdv> ynze: Ik vrees dat Linux Mint niet minder vergt van je PC dan Lubuntu ...
<ynze> rvdv: ok. weet je een andere versie/soort?
<rvdv> ynze: Als je voor Diskimage kiest maak je dus een installatie stick van je ubuntu versie ... De bovenste is voor een ISO te gebruiken
<rvdv> ynze: Wat voor CPU zit er in die EEE PC .. Hoeveel geheugen? ... Hoeveel opslag op de HDD?
<ynze> rvdv: Ik gebruik alleen de bovenste optie...
<ynze> SSD 4 Gb en 8 Gb. install op de 8 Gb.
<rvdv> En CPU ? ... RAM?
<ynze> wat ik weet is dat lubuntu draaide. maar deze laatse versie werd niet meer ondersteund. Hoe lees je de CPU en RAM?
<ynze> geloof dat OerHeks het weet. :-)
<OerHeks> atom single core met 1 gb?
<ynze> OerHeks: Bingo...... grijns
<OerHeks> zo'n youtube-buffer-machien, ik heb er zelf ook 1
<ynze> ex-lubuntu...
<rvdv> Zou Lubuntu toch op moeten kunnen draaien lijkt me ... Maar dat wil dus niet?
<OerHeks> xubuntu ook wel
<ynze> xubuntu versie?
<rvdv> Is allemaal gebasseerd op dezelfde ubuntu
<rvdv> Alleen ander grafisch schilletje
<ynze> unetbootin is net klaar. try-out?
<ynze> linux Mint 10 aan het opstarten van sticky..
<ynze> installer crasched......
<ynze> -c
<rvdv> 10 Julia    Ubuntu Maverick 	Obsolete since April 2012.
<rvdv> http://www.linuxmint.com/oldreleases.php
<ynze> zal even kijken
<rvdv> Als je mint wil uitproberen ga dan voor een modernere versie
<ynze> Maar via unetbootin is 10 de verste
<ynze> suggestie?
<rvdv> ynze: Had je die LinuxMint versie 10 ISO eerder gedownload?
<ynze> nope.
<ynze> is nu al weer weg.... :-(
<rvdv> ynze: Hoe kan je dan een usb opstart stick maken van Linux mint versie 10?
<ynze> downloaden en install op de sticky op de samsung R530.
<ynze> Indien klaar, eruithalen en inde eee pc stoppen...
<rvdv> ynze: OK ... mijn verfissing
<rvdv> vergissing :-)
<ynze> maar dat kan toch wel?
<rvdv> Als alles perfect werkt zou het moeten kunnen :-)
<ynze> klopt. maar de installatie op de eee pc geeft probleempjes....
<ynze> tenminste bij 2 linuxen
<ynze> nu eens de DSL proberen?
<rvdv> Ik raad je echter aan een ISO te downloaden en daarvan een USB opstart/installatie stick te maken
<ynze> pffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<ynze> hoe dus?
<rvdv> Tja .. je kan natuurlijk DSL proberen
<ynze> probeer nog even dsl.
<ynze> dan luister ik naar jou!
<ynze> :-)
<rvdv> ynze: Mocht je een dual boot PC(met windows) hebben  (en al het andere niet lukken) kan je met de ISO in windows ook met Universal USB installer een USB opstart stick maken.
<rvdv> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<ynze> eh.... windoos.... wasdah? :-)
<rvdv> OK
<rvdv> :-)
<rvdv> Dus niet
<ynze> yep. Nu ook probleempje met dsl
<ynze> even gereboot en nog eens geproberen met default...
<ynze> hmm software vind scherm groter dan het is....
<ynze> rvdv: wat nu?
<ynze> jouw beurt.
<rvdv> Tja ... eigenlijk gaat dit niet meer over ubuntu
<rvdv> Is dat DSL?
<ynze> nou, het zal weer lubuntu worden....
<ynze> maar de versie....
<rvdv> je kan natuurlijk een nieuwere versie van unetbooin downloaden
<rvdv> unetbootin
<rvdv> https://launchpad.net/~gezakovacs/+archive/ppa
<ynze> ok
<ynze> ehmm... ik snap het niet.
<ynze> wat tik ik nu in een waar?
<ynze> ik ben Just Ynze.
<ynze> Kijk maar eens op internet met bv Google ofzo :-)
<rvdv> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<rvdv> voeg onder aan toe:
<rvdv> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gezakovacs/ppa/ubuntu precise main
<rvdv> sorry makkelijker manier :
<rvdv> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gezakovacs/ppa
<rvdv> sudo apt-get update
<rvdv> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rvdv> ynze: Hopelijk kun je hier iets mee, of anders dat anderen je verder kunnen helpen, maar ik ga even wat anders doen.
<ynze> ok. hoe verder...?
<ynze> er staat niets op de sticky.
<ynze> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
#ubuntu-nl 2015-04-20
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<sarawara> ik heb een probleem met internet, ik dacht dan doe ik eindelijk maar eens een upgrade naar 14.04 LTS maar het lukt niet :(
<sarawara> ik krijg Unable to load page
<sarawara> Problem occurred while loading the URL http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/ReleaseAnnouncement.html?lang=en_GB&os=ubuntu&ver=14.04.2%20LTS
<sarawara> Cannot resolve proxy hostname ()
<sarawara> ok geen internet dan
<sarawara> nog een prettige avond voor iedereen :)
#ubuntu-nl 2015-04-21
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: ik ben mails aant rondsturen voor geschikte partner te vinden voor pc winkel
<lotuspsychje> Beste,
<lotuspsychje> Dit jaar ga ik starten met een linux computerwinkel en ik ben op zoek naar een partner/leverancier die mij barebone laptops, desktops en NUC's kan leveren alsook accessoires(schermen,ssd's,ram,behuizing,enz).
<lotuspsychje> Alsook zoek ik snelle leveringen en een goede service na verkoop om mijn klanten zo goed en efficient mogelijk te kunnen verhelpen.
<lotuspsychje> Kunnen jullie iets betekenen voor mijn bedrijf met hardware te leveren zonder MS windows en zonder harde schijf?
<lotuspsychje> Alsook had ik graag geweten vanaf hoeveel stuks per aankoop, ik korting kan verkrijgen?
<lotuspsychje> Ik stuur deze mail naar verschillende bedrijven om de best mogelijke partner te vinden.
<lotuspsychje> Met vriendelijke groeten,
<lordievader> Dat had beter via een paste kunnen gaan ;)
<lotuspsychje> ja my bad
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: wat vind je ervan
<lordievader> Een paar dingen ;)
<lotuspsychje> zeg maar
<lordievader> Dat je snelle levering en goede service zoekt is niet nodig om te vermelden. Dat zoekt iedereen. En iedere leverancier vindt dat zij snelle en goede service leveren.
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: ja, maar bvb coolblue.nl heeft supersnelle levering + gratis levering
<lotuspsychje> dus nie overal idem
<lordievader> Ik zou de zin dat je het ook naar verschillende bedrijven stuurt geheel weglaten. Is niet interresant voor hun. Kunnen ze zelf ook wel bedenken.
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lordievader> De opsomming laptops, desktop, etc zou ik samenvoegen tot computers en accessoires, je mailt neem ik aan naam computer leveranciers niet naar random leveranciers.
<lotuspsychje> idd
<lordievader> Waar ik eigenlijk op doel, probeer je eens in te denken dat een computer leverancier dit leest.
<lordievader> Hun doelen en intresses zijn anders dan die van jou.
<lotuspsychje> das waar, ik zal herformuleren
<JanC> je wil ook geen "klanten verhelpen"  :)
<JanC> http://nl.wiktionary.org/wiki/verhelpen
<jpjacobs> :)
<mandje> shit. eindelijk met de bandschuurmachine in de weer blijkt dat ik geen reserve schuurbanden heb. weer naar de winkel. :(
<mandje> als troost en voor het moreel maar 1 glaasje weihenstephaner genomen met wat knabbel er bij.  1e keer dak dit witbier proef.  idd erg lekker. zit er van dat restgist in?  even de naam kwijt. droesem? nee.
<OerHeks> pas op met oversteken
<lordievader> Err mandje? /me wijst naar channel... en vervolgens naar #ubuntu-nl-offtopic ;)
<mandje> pardon. ik dacht in offtopic te zitten.
<sarawara> ik hebeen klein probleempje
<sarawara> mijnupgrade heeft迷津geschrift 承诺
<sarawara> mijn upgrade heeft mijn input in het chinees gezet
<sarawara> zucht
<sarawara> ik wil de mogelijkheid om chinees te kunnen typen niet kwijt maar liever niet 爱死
<sarawara> als default
<sarawara> help！
<JanC> sarawara: toetsenbordinstellingen?
<sarawara> ah ok ik zoek dat
<sarawara> 大图zegt chinese
<sarawara> dat zegt chinees
<sarawara> zut
<sarawara> nu heb 超
<sarawara> ik
<sarawara> ‘belgian toegevoegd maar nu is mijn icon voor taalkeuse verdwenen en
<sarawara> blijkbaar 斯塔atde default nog steeds in chinees
<sarawara> JanC ik heb dus belgian toegevoegd maar 字体
<sarawara> zit nog steeds in chinees en het icoontje dat mij normaal doet kiezen （ik wil chinees niet helemaal kwijt） is verdwenen
<sarawara> Oerheks，
<JanC> "Tekstinvoer" heet het blijkbaar en bovenste is normaal default (toch in 14.10)
<sarawara> help
<sarawara> ja en hoe krijg 超
<sarawara> ik belgian vanboven？
<JanC> en daar kan je ook die indicator aan/uitzetten
<JanC> sarawara: pijltjes onderaan?
<sarawara> die zijn grijs ：（
<sarawara> oh wacht
<sarawara> yes!!!
<sarawara> gelukt, ik kon chinees wel doen dalen,  maar belgian niet stijgen
<JanC> heh
<sarawara> bedankt JanC!!
<JanC> bug melden
<sarawara> wat een opluchting!
<JanC> ook over de upgrade
<sarawara> vreemd hé, was misschien omdat ik chinees pinyin als optie had (maar waarom dat dan als default aannemen?)
<sarawara> hoe doe ik dat JanC (ik ben niet zo'n ubuntu-genie, ook al ben ik een zeer tevreden gebruiken sinds feisty )
<sarawara> de enige reden waarom ik ubuntu kan gebruiken is omdat het eigenlijk bijna nooit problemen geeft, en als het dat wel doet, jullie mij hier altijd geholpen hebben :)
<sarawara> ik weet niet hoe ik een bug meld JAnC
<sarawara> JanC
<OerHeks> <ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<OerHeks> ik heb ooit ook wel eens switch problemen gehad, verkeerde toetsenbord layout als standaard systemwide
<sarawara> vreemd hé
<sarawara> ik kon daarvoor ook al chinees typen, maar dat een upgrade dat nu ineens als default gaat zetten :D
<sarawara> en bovendien mijn belgisch toetsenbord zelfs niet meer vermeld!
<sarawara> Amai Oerheks, dat ziet er ingewikkeld uit om zo 's avonds na een dag lesgeven nog een account aan te maken enzo
<OerHeks> launchpad account? ja wel handig
<sarawara> ik probeer maar een beetje moeilijk
<sarawara> Oerheks, ik heb het gevoel dat ik nog heel de avond moet studeren om het te snappen
<sarawara> 't spijt me maar het lukt nie, op launchpad werkt de 'register' button niet, ik moet gaan slapen
#ubuntu-nl 2015-04-22
<Power2All> Yo, zijn er problemen met de netwerk installatie mirrors ? Krijg met alle versies een melding dat de mirrors niet accessible zijn of zo.
<Power2All> Debian en anderen functioneren gewoon.
<trijntje> Power2All: welke mirrors precies?
<Power2All> Default tijdens PXE installatie via NOCPS.
<Power2All> Debian en CentOS installeren prima, Ubuntu helaas niet, blijft hangen bij connecten naar mirror. security url werkt ook niet in de console.
<trijntje> ja, maar welke zijn dat? Het kan zijn dat de nederlandse mirrors tijdelijk offline zijn
<Power2All> mmm ik denk dat hij de Nederlandse pakt idd.
<Power2All> Is beetje onduidelijk gezien hij in de andere console niet aangeeft welke hij probeert.
<Power2All> Wel krijg ik een melding te zien dat hij de security mirror wilt benaderen en ook niet lukt.
<Power2All> Heb er een foto van gemaakt, als je moment heb, probeer ik die ff te pakken.
<Power2All> Heb nog even verder trouwens gekeken, maar lijkt erop dat NOCPS de mirrors niet kan benaderen, vreemd.
<Power2All> Ik ga hier nog even met mijn baas naar kijken.
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<pjotter> Houston... we got a problem
<lordievader> ?
<OerHeks> :-)
<pjotter> Ik had zojuist een usb keyboard aangelsloten op mijnlaptopje. Deed het prima. Maar toen ik het keyboard er weer uit haalde en weer wilde typen op het kb van mijn laptop waren alle letters door de war.
<pjotter> Ik heb de laptop opgestart met een live cd en daarin deed het 'interne' keyboard het verder wel prima.
<pjotter> Dus het heeft iets te maken met een instelling?
<pjotter> Hoe reset ik het keyboard in Ubuntu?
<pjotter> Of... hoe laat ik 'm weer opnieuw herkennen?
<pjotter> Niet alle toetsen zijn verkeerd. Alleen sommige. De I is bijvoorbeeld een 5 en de J is een 1 :S
<OerHeks> systemsettings > keyboard, en daar switchen?
<pjotter> Heb ik geprobeerd. geen soelaas
<pjotter> Ik heb ook al setxkbmap nl geprobeerd
<pjotter> Haalt ook niks uit
<OerHeks> loguit/login?
<pjotter> Ook gedaan
<lordievader> dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-layout?
<pjotter> Ben ik nu aan het doen
<pjotter> Ik heb 'Acer laptop' gekozen als model keyboard. Misschein dat dit gaat werken
<pjotter> Hoe krijg ik het weer voor mekaar, he?
<lordievader> Meh, heb vaker zoiets gehoord.
<pjotter> Gelukkig werkt dat usb keybboard nog wel anders kon ik helemaal niets meer doen op mijn acertje
<pjotter> dpkg-reconfigure werkte helaas ook niet
<Sling> en dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration ?
<pjotter> Mozes griebels.. het was de num lock!! :o
<pjotter> Ok mensen... we zijn er weer
<OerHeks> oh
<OerHeks> Housten, we have a big problem
<pjotter> This is Houston control... try hitting num lock - over-
<OerHeks> lijkt een beetje op die verdwenen keyboard optie, je numpad als een muis gebruiken
<pjotter> Ik niet snap. Heb ik zelf num lock inetoets (iets wat ik nooit doe) of is dat gekomen door het aansluiten van dat keyboard?
<pjotter> Nu ja/ Het werkt in ieder geval weer.
<pjotter> Voor de schrik toch maar even een cappuccinootje maken
<jenske> Ik meen me te herinneren dat je in een SVG-bestand (in inkscape) ook elementen als afdrukdatum en bestandsnaam kan laten integreren. Zoja, hoe doe je dat dan?
#ubuntu-nl 2015-04-23
<totimkopf> hoi
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<MichaelTiebesl> ben benieuwd hoelaat ik 15.04 kan downloaden
<lordievader> Heh, mijn alias is engels... Oh wel.
<lordievader> Vivid is released whenever it is ready and when the announcement is sent.
<MichaelTiebesl> lordievader: klopt
<OerHeks> join #ubuntu-release-party
<OerHeks> reken maar ongeveer 16:00 uur
<MichaelTiebesl> het is hier alweer 5uur dus zal wel weer laat in de avond zijn
<MichaelTiebesl> OerHeks: bedankt voor de tip
<OerHeks> zo niet, dan krijg je een natte zoen
 * OerHeks roept Drabber
 * lordievader runs
 * lordievader and hides
<MichaelTiebesl> als ik oerheks zie moet ik altijd denken aan femke op de ubuntu-nl
<OerHeks> au!
<MichaelTiebesl> alleen denken
<MichaelTiebesl> lol
<OerHeks> !outyet
<OerHeks> <ubottu> YES! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2015-April/000195.html
 * lordievader zit al op de 10Gb (64bit) en 8.5Gb (32bit) aan geuploade iso 
<OerHeks> ratio 1,1 voor 9 iso's
<OerHeks> hoe zie ik totaal upload?
 * lordievader gebruikt de webclient van transmission.
<lordievader> Ratio is 8.32 en 6.33 voor de 64bit en 32bit respectievelijk.
<OerHeks> netjes man
<lordievader> Internetverbinding via de Universiteit heeft zo zijn voordelen ;)
<OerHeks> Ik deel terug, dus het is nodig
<OerHeks> 50/5
#ubuntu-nl 2015-04-24
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<goudfazant3991> hallo allemaal
<lordievader> o/
<goudfazant3991> o ik heb een vraag
<goudfazant3991> kan ik bij deze 14.04 version ook dat andere van >>> ubuntu server  << bij zetten zonder dat er iets veranderd aan 14.04
<trijntje> goudfazant3991: wat is >>> voor iets?
<goudfazant3991> ja je weet ik doe graag een beetje uitproberen met die terminal server>>> maar ik wil natuurlijk niet meer dat ik problemen krijg met deze 14.04 die nu goed werkt
<trijntje> goudfazant3991: gebruik nou geen >>> als interpunctie, niemand snapt waar je het over hebt
<goudfazant3991> nou voorheen heb ik toch die terminal server met die grub problemen
<goudfazant3991> als ik die nu er bij zet gaat er dan iets verkeerd met mij 14.04??
<trijntje> wat is een terminal server? In standaard ubuntu zit ook gewoon een terminal
<goudfazant3991> je kunt toch op het internet ook die ubuntu server terminal downloaden
<trijntje> nee, je hebt gewoon ubuntu server, en die heeft standaard een terminal als omgeving, dat maakt het nog geen terminal server
<goudfazant3991> als je die opstart kom je meteen in de terminal te staan
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Je kunt de server editie prima naast een desktop versie installeren. De waarom ontgaat mij volledig, maar het kan.
<lordievader> Als je de desktop versie met de kernel parameter 'text' opstart heb je hetzelfde.
<trijntje> goudfazant3991: waarom start je niet gewoon een terminal in de normale ubuntu omgeving?
<goudfazant3991> nou lordievader zoals ik al verteld heb >> do ik graag een beetje experiment met dat terminal gedoe
<lordievader> Dat kun je ook gewoon op je desktop doen.
<goudfazant3991> als er maar geen probleem komt met de nu goed werkende 14.04
<goudfazant3991> je bedoeld als ik in de terminal ga staan
<goudfazant3991> ok dan zal ik her zo maar laten dan
<lordievader> Verstandig.
<goudfazant3991> ok bedankt alle en nog een fijne dag
<goudfazant3991> baye
<ubuniet> hallo daar! iemand aanwezig?
<pjotter> jah?
<ubuniet> kan ik hier een vraagje stellen?
<pjotter> Daar is dit kanaal voor
<OerHeks> :-)
<pjotter> Gaat uw gang...
<ubuniet> ik krijg ubuntu niet geinstalleerd, ik werk met een opstart-usb en alles loopt perfect, maar hij herkent tijdens de installatie geen harde schijven
<pjotter> Oer?
<pjotter> Wat voor computer is het?
<ubuniet> ik ben dan mijn partities al handmatig gaan opsplitsen en heb 1 partitie geformateerd als ex4
<ubuniet> maar zelfs dan herkent ubuntu het niet
<ubuniet> ff checken
<trijntje> ubuniet: het makkelijkste is om die ext4 te verwijderen en leeg te laten, ubuntu ziet dan de vrije ruimte
<OerHeks> laat de ruimte ongeformatteerd, en laat de installer alles indelen idd
<pjotter> Ja, maar blijkbaar detecteert ie de harde schijf niet...
<pjotter> Toch?
<ubuniet> ook als ik het leeg laat ziet ubuntu het niet
<OerHeks> is het een machien met windows 8 / UEFI ?
<pjotter> Ik heb geen idee hoe dit kan komen. Misschien dat anderen iets weten? Bij mij detecteert ie alles meteen en zonder problemen.
<ubuniet> pc is een intel core 2quad CPU Q9400 2.66Ghz 2.67 Ghz
<ubuniet> 4gb Ram
<Sling> via welk OS heb je de partities dan net aangemaakt als ext4?
<ubuniet> met vista op
<ubuniet> via gparted in de testversie van ubuntu
<trijntje> testversie?
<Sling> dus de live modus ziet de disk wel, en de installer niet
<Sling> van dezelfde ubuntuversie?
<ubuniet> idd
<Sling> dat is wel bijzonder :)
<ubuniet> na wat opzoekwerk ben ik te weten gekomen dat dit kan als je harde schijf op dynamisch staat
<OerHeks> oke, geen uefi
<ubuniet> maar dat is bij mij niet het geval
<OerHeks> zijn er nu 4 primairy partities ?
<ubuniet> nee 2
<ubuniet> gva1 en gva2
<ubuniet> gva2 niet geformateerd
<ubuniet> oei, ik heb hier iedereen aan het denken gezet, vermoed ik :)
<pjotter> Wordt de HD wel in het BIOS gedetecteerd? Staan de jumpers (indien aanwezig) juist ingesteld?
<trijntje> gva? Dat heb ik nog nooit gezien in ubuntu
<ubuniet> gva is de naam van de partitie die in windows zichtbaar is
<ubuniet> bios staat ingesteld op booten van usb
<ubuniet> jumpers*   ...... ik ben een leek :-)
<pjotter> Maar de schijf zelf wordt wel 'gezien' in BIOS? (ik vermoed van wel hoor)
<ubuniet> ja zeker wel, ik kan booten van de schijf of van de usb die ik opstartbaar heb gemaakt
<OerHeks> ide/ahci probleem misschien?
<pjotter> Ja, soms heb je nog harde schijven met  jumpers. Van die kleine pinnetjes waarmee je HD instelt als master/slave/cable select
<kebabfish> ziet gparted de schijven ook niet vanaf een live usb? (of is dit een niet slimme suggestie)
<ubuniet> gparted ziet de schijven altijd, dus ik kan met de live usb partities aanpassen
<ubuniet> de harde schijf is zeker een master, aangesloten als SATA 1
<pjotter> Het zou (maar hou me te goede) kunnen liggen aan een instelling in de BIOS. Als ik her en der zoek op vergelijkbare probelemen komt het vaak daarop uit. Reboot eens en kijk de schijfinstellingen na in de BIOS. Sata mode moet SATA zijn en misschien dat er nog meer instellingen zijn.
<ubuniet> kan het zijn dat ubuntu via usb, enkel de usb ziet als te installeren harde schijf?
<ubuniet> sata mode is SATA hoor
<OerHeks> Ik kan dit niet verklaren, is die sata in raid0 ?
<OerHeks> je kon wel een ext4 partitie maken ...
<trijntje> disk op fouten controleren?
<ubuniet> het enige waar ik wel over twijfel in bios is dat als ik boot van de usb (als harde schijf) hij de gewone harde schijf niet meer als master zal zien
<ubuniet> mss zit het probleem daar?
<OerHeks> boot via live iso, en kijk welke letter je hdd heeft, sda of sdb
<ubuniet> ok, ik kijk even en kom zo dadelijk terug. Alvast bedankt voor het "mee nadenken"
<trijntje> ubuniet: controlleer meteen de disk op fouten
<trijntje> trijdens het starten vd pc op shift blijven drukken, en dan 'check cd for defects'
<ubuniet> ok trijntje
<ubuniet> hier ben ik terug met mijn moeilijke vragen, werk nu in ubuntu, via de test-versie
<ubuniet> disc gecontroleerd op fouten, daar kwam niets uit
<ubuniet> file:///home/it/Desktop/Screenshot%20from%202015-04-24%2014:31:56.png
<trijntje> dat werkt niet, imgur.com
<ubuniet> http://imgur.com/nfrncqX
<ubuniet> op die manier?
<ubuniet> ik denk persoonlijk dat, wanneer ik in mijn bios instel dat hij moet booten vanaf usb, hij ineens de gewone harde schijf niet meer ziet. maar enkel de USB.....maar hoe kan ik dit oplossen?
<trijntje> hm, raar, zie je nog andere devs?
<ubuniet> nee
<trijntje> in de installer als je op dat menu klikt
<ubuniet> nee, die kleurt rood, maar hij geeft geen andere devs weer
<pjotter> ubuniet: Bij veel computers kun je door middel van een toets bij het opstarten in te drukken starten van USB. Misschien dat jouw computer dat ook zo heeft?
<trijntje> hm, dat is heel raar. Misschien dan 14.10 installeren en upgraden naar 15.04?
<pjotter> Bij mij is dat bijvoorbeeld F8, andere computer die ik gebruik is het de escape toets.
<trijntje> ubuniet: en je kan natuurlijk altijd een bug report indienen, via het live systeem in de terminal: ubuntu-bug ubiquity-installer
<ubuniet> pjotter: dat kan ik dan als laatste nog eens proberen
<pjotter> Dan kun je het Bios gewoon op 'booten vanaf HD' zetten en dan toch opstarten vanaf USB
<pjotter> Het is het proberen waard. Als je weet waaraan het ligt, komt de oplossing dichter bij.
<ubuniet> thanks! ik breng verslag uit als ik terug online ben
<ubuniet> pjotter: ik kan inderdaad met f8 kiezen waarmee ik opstart, maar dat gaf dezelfde uitkomst, een installatie zonder harde schijven....
<ubuniet> ik vrees dat ik geen oplossing ga vinden, kan er zelf op het internet ook niets over terug vinden. misschien moet ik gewoon eens een andere versie proberen
<ubuniet> linux mint 17 is even goed?
<Petrov> nog mensen die problemen bij de installatie om het toetsenbord in azerty te krijgen? ubuntu 15.04
<Petrov> gevonden: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/1448068
<mandje> kan je een apple photo stream bekijken/binnenhalen in ubuntu?
<mandje> geloof dat het officieel een icloud photo stream is.
<mandje> dus eigenlijk is de vraag is er een linux icloud client?  :)
<OerHeks> nope, zover ik en google het weten, niet.
<OerHeks> installeer dropbox op die apple
<mandje> ja dropbox lees ik net ook.
<mandje> of via browser naar icloud.com kan ook altijd. me niet gerealiseerd.
<lordievader> Tcpdumpen en reverse engineeren?
<SCHAAP137> precies, tcpdump of wireshark/tshark
<lordievader> Ik lees drie keer hetzelfde :P
<SCHAAP137> ach ja, anders verpakt
<SCHAAP137> maar het doet hetzelfde idd
<Guest85739> goede avond! ik had een vraag....weten jullie wat het verschil tussen updatedb & en updated is??
<OerHeks> Ja, update de files database en "klaar met updaten of geupdate"
<OerHeks> updated is geen opdracht
<Guest85739> Dus updatedb & = update de files database
<Guest85739> sorry ik bedoelde ipv updated, updatedb
<Guest85739> ?
<systeem> Guest85739: kun je je vraag wat duidelijker stellen?
<systeem> verschil tussen updatedb en updatedb?
<Guest85739> Verschil tussen updatedb &     en    updatedb
<systeem> geen verschil, zelfde commando
<Guest85739> maar waarom is dan bij die ene commando na updatedb,   & er achter
<lordievader> Om hem in de achtergrond te draaien.
<Guest85739> Heel erg bedankt, dus ze updaten de files database
<systeem> yes
<Guest85739> dankjewel fijne avond
<systeem> fijne avond!
#ubuntu-nl 2015-04-25
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Soul-Sing> zijn er mogelijkheden binnen 14.04 om txpower waarden "vast" te zetten ath9 acer ?
<Soul-Sing> Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter
<lordievader> Staat die niet gewoon op de max van NL?
<Soul-Sing> nee lordievader
<Soul-Sing> slechts op 16
<Soul-Sing> via root iwconfig worden de waarden niet aangepast ubuntu 14.04
<lordievader> Je kaart kan meer?
<Soul-Sing> ja 20
<lordievader> Je kunt een upstart scriptje schrijven...
<Soul-Sing> via init rc?
<lordievader> Upstart is Ubuntu's init systeem, in alles voor 15.04 althans.
<Soul-Sing> als je me kunt helpen met zo'n script graag, dat gaat mij boven de pet
<lordievader> Je kunt het ook in /etc/rc.local gooien ;)
<Soul-Sing> ok
<lordievader> Soul-Sing: Ik zou ook iw gaan gebruiken i.p.v. iwconfig.
<Soul-Sing> rfkill block bluetooth
<Soul-Sing> iwconfig wlan0 txpower 20
<Soul-Sing> exit 0 staat er
<Soul-Sing> rc.lokal bedoel ik
<Soul-Sing> daar ben ik dus geweest
<lordievader> Zou die het resetten tijdens het connecten... Gebruik je de NetworkManager?
<Soul-Sing> wicd
<Soul-Sing> nm werkte niet
<Soul-Sing> met deze kaart
<lordievader> Hmm, ik ken wicd niet. NM kun je scriptjes uit laten voeren nadat ie geconnect is.
<Soul-Sing> lordievader, ik kende wicd ook niet, maar zo werkt het min of meer
<Soul-Sing> iw dev wlan1 set txpower fixed 20 ?
<lordievader> Je hebt wlan0 in je rc.local?
<lordievader> Verder lijkt het correct.
<Soul-Sing> ja
<Soul-Sing> ik probeer nu: iw phy wlan0 set txpower fixed 20
<lordievader> Err 'iw dev wlan0' ;)
<Soul-Sing> :) ok
<Soul-Sing> iw dev wlan0 set txpower fixed 20 mBm?
<Soul-Sing> command failed: No such device
<lordievader> Soul-Sing: iw info
<lordievader> De mBm kan weggelaten worden.
<Soul-Sing> wacht....err reboot
<Soul-Sing> @lordievader het is niet gelukt..wel bedankt voor het meedenken
<deamosreapos_> Avond,
<deamosreapos_> Iemand toevallig in de gelegenheid te helpen?
<deamosreapos_> Heb een probleem met het willen delen van een Samba share, krijg deze foutmelding:
<deamosreapos_> "'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. The connection was refused. Maybe smbd is not running."
<deamosreapos_> Ik draai op Ubuntu 15.04
<deamosreapos_> Niemand? :(
#ubuntu-nl 2015-04-26
<sarawara> kent er iemand zo n soort chat als deze voor wiskunde, lineare algebra (in browser)
<sarawara> en goeie nammidag ook :)
<Sling> sarawara: als je meer kanalen wilt gebruiken op irc kun je beter een echte irc client installeren
<Sling> via browsers werkt het niet zo lekker
<Sling> zie hier een uitleg over hoe je bv HexChat kan gebruiken https://hackenkunjeleren.nl/content/introductie-tot-irc
<Sling> op het freenode netwerk is een ##math kanaal
<sarawara> Sling, en is het simpel op een tablet? (want op mijn computer gebruik ik gewoon x-chat)
<sarawara> ik heb iets gevonden, nog een prettige middag en leve de vectoren! :p
<Sling> ah, x-chat is ook prima
<Bram__> hoi
<Bram__> ik ben pas gestart met ubuntu maar ik loop al tegen een probleem aan. Ik heb mysqlserver en phhmyadmin geinstaleerd en dat werkte allemaal totdat ik zoneminder heb geinstalleer. Nu werkt mysqlserver niet meer en ik kan het ook niet her instaleren
<Sling> Bram__: start mysqld niet meer op, of wat gaat er precies mis?
<Bram__> nee het start niet meer nu heb ik zoneminder er al af gegooid en mysqlserver ook maar ik krijg het niet meer geinstalleerd :(
<Bram__> Sommige pakketten konden niet geïnstalleerd worden. Dit kan betekenen dat u een onmogelijke situatie gevraagd hebt of dat u de 'unstable'-distributie gebruikt en sommige benodigde pakketten nog vastzitten in 'incoming'. De volgende informatie helpt u mogelijk verder:  De volgende pakketten hebben niet-voldane vereisten:  mysql-server : Vereisten: mysql-server-5.5 maar het zal niet geïnstalleerd worden E: Kan problemen niet verhelpe
<Bram__> dat is de melding die ik krijg
<Sling> kun je eens een terminal openen en dit invoeren: sudo dpkg -l | grep mysql
<Bram__> ok wat ik krijg naar hier kopieren of moet ik zien of er iets tussen staat?
<Sling> graag de uitvoer via http://paste.ubuntu.com hier linken
<Bram__> ok
<Bram__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10898649/
<Sling> en wat gebeurt er als je 'sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.6' typt?
<Bram__> o het lukt opeens weer ik heb de remove nog is gedaan en nu lukt het zal ter straks een type fout gemaakt hebben denk ik :p bedankt voor de hulp !!!
<Sling> remove?
<Sling> ok..
<Bram__> ja ik heb dit gedaan 'sudo apt-get remove mysql-server' en daar na lukte het wel :p
<Sling> ok, in het vervolg wel handig als je tijdens troubleshooting niet zelf commando's tussendoor doet :)
<Sling> dat maakt het helpen lastig
<Sling> in dit geval ging het gelukkig goed
<Bram__> a ja dat snap ik niet bij stil gestaan
<WimvanHooff> Goedemiddag. Ik heb een vraag over Google Earth. Wie heeft ook problemen (gehad) met Google Earth?
<WimvanHooff> Goedemiddag. Ik heb een vraag over Google Earth. Wie heeft ook problemen (gehad) met Google Earth?
<jpjacobs> ik denk van niet, vermits er de eerste keer ook niemand antwoordde
<ubuniet> bij deze wil ik nogmaals mijn vraag een keer stellen....
<ubuniet> ik probeer ubuntu 14 te installeren naast windows vista. alles loopt zoals ik verwacht, en ken van xp maast linux mint. Alleen herkent linux mijn harde schijf niet in het installatiemenu, wel in Gparted. Ik heb dan geprobeerd om in Gparted mijn harde schijf handmatig op te delen in 2 partities, 1 partitie van 350Gb, ntfs waar windows vista op draait, en 1 partitie van 150Gb om linux ubuntu op te zetten. Deze laatste partitie heb ik 
<ubuniet>  proberen te formatteren, als ex4, ex3 en linux-swap in de hoop dat linux toch deze schijf zou erkennen bij het opstarten, maar niets werkt. Ik ben hier nu al 3 dagen op aan het zoeken en ik begin redelijk hopeloos te worden dus ik hoop dat iemand van jullie mij kan helpen?!
<trijntje> je kan proberen om de stabiele versie van ubuntu te installeren, 14.04. Hopelijk werkt die wel goed met jouw pc
<ubuniet> ja sorry, het is idd 14.04
<ubuniet> 14.04.02LTS om juist te zijn
<trijntje> probeer dan de nieuwste versie, 15.04, wellicht dat dat helpt
<trijntje> er komt wel elke 6 maanden een nieuwe versie uit dus dan moet je upgraden, maar daar krijg je automatisch een melding van
<ubuniet> ok, maar ik heb het ook terug geprobeerd met linux mint 17.01 en deze gaf net hetzelfde resultaat
<trijntje> tja, ik weet niet wat het probleem is met jouw harddisk dus ik kan verder geen advies geven. Het is altijd handig om de laatste versie te proberen als je problemen hebt
<trijntje> mint 17.01 heeft volgens mij 14.04 als basis, dus grote kans dat die hetzelfde probeem heeft
<ubuniet> ok, dan probeer ik even versie 15.04
<ubuniet> alvast bedankt
<trijntje> dat lijkt me het makkelijkste, aangezien we er niet achter konden komen wat het probleem is
<trijntje> ubuniet: ik hoop dat het lukt
<ubuniet> ja, als het niet lukt, kom ik het nogmaals vragen hoor :)
<frank_> hallo
<lordievader> o/
<frank_> ik heb net  kubuntu 14-04 opnieuw geinstaleerd ik krijg chrome er niet op
<lordievader> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser?
<frank_> lordivader   ik bedoel chrome  en niet chromium
<lordievader> Dan moet je even bij Google langs, Chrome staat niet in de (Ubuntu) repos.
<OerHeks> misschien eerst updaten?
<frank_> had in console  al een en ander geprobeerd krijg fout melding
<frank_> heb eerst update gedaan
<lordievader> frank_: https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/
<ubuniet> trijntje: net linux ubuntu 15.04 geinstalleerd, maar nog steeds hetzelfde probleem.....installatie herkent geen partities op mijn harde schijf
<lordievader> ubuniet: Wat zegt parted over je schijf?
<trijntje> meh, ik geef op hoor, ik denk dat het aan jouw pc ligt ;)
<frank_> openen met ark?
<ubuniet> gparted herkent de schijf
<ubuniet> en partities
<OerHeks> frank_, nee, die deb van google.com openen met softwarecenter, melding negeren en install klikken
<frank_> vind het wel raar    henb al verschillende keren   chrome er op gezet   en nu werkt het niet
<ubuniet> lordievader: ik probeer ubuntu 14 te installeren naast windows vista. alles loopt zoals ik verwacht, en ken van xp maast linux mint. Alleen herkent linux mijn harde schijf niet in het installatiemenu, wel in Gparted. Ik heb dan geprobeerd om in Gparted mijn harde schijf handmatig op te delen in 2 partities, 1 partitie van 350Gb, ntfs waar windows vista op draait, en 1 partitie van 150Gb om linux ubuntu op te zetten. Deze laatste par
<ubuniet> manieren proberen te formatteren, als ex4, ex3 en linux-swap in de hoop dat linux toch deze schijf zou erkennen bij het opstarten, maar niets werkt. Ik ben hier nu al 3 dagen op aan het zoeken en ik begin redelijk hopeloos te worden dus ik hoop dat iemand van jullie mij kan helpen?!
<lordievader> ubuniet: Geef eerst eens de output van parted ;)
<ubuniet> lordievader: kan ik een screenshot geven?
<lordievader> Liever de output...
<lordievader> Parted != gparted, parted == cli.
<lordievader> Commando is iets a la 'sudo parted /dev/sda'.
<OerHeks> sudo parted -l
<lordievader> OerHeks: Dan krijg je echt alles, is niet altijd gewenst (neem bijvoorbeeld een lvm setup).
<frank_> is gelukt
<frank_> thx
<OerHeks> je bent geweldig :-D
<OerHeks> lordie +10
<ubuniet> ubuntu-mate@ubuntu-mate:~$ sudo parted /dev/sda GNU Parted 3.2 Using /dev/sda
<lordievader> ubuniet: Voordat je hier gaat pasten: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ubuniet> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10901019/   zo?
<lordievader> Ah, ik ben de 'print' vergeten, sorry. 'sudo parted /dev/sda print' Ervaanuitgaande dat sda je hardeschijf is.
<ubuniet> lordievader: dit lijkt er volgens mij meer op     http://paste.ubuntu.com/10901068/
<lordievader> Dat ziet er ok uit. Je Windows boot nog?
<ubuniet> ja geen probleem met windows
<lordievader> Oke, zit je nu in een live omgeving?
<ubuniet> en ben in bios ook al gaan kijken, de sata staat ingesteld als IDE compatible
<ubuniet> ik zit nu in de live ja
<lordievader> Check, waar gaat het fout als je Ubu probeert te installeren>
<lordievader> >=?
<ubuniet> tijdens het installeren vraagt linux niet waar ik linux wil installeren, het menu waar men kan kiezen of men de schijf overschrijft of "anders" zeg maar
<trijntje> heb je ook geprobeerd om ext4 te verwijeren en dan de installatie te starten?
<ubuniet> trijntje: ik heb alles ondertussen al geprobeerd....ext4, ext3x swap-linux en gewoon ongeformateerd
<lordievader> ubuniet: Wat kies je in dat menu?
<ubuniet> lordievader: ik krijg het menu gewoon niet, hij gaat direct naar de pagina waar ik het overzicht van de harde schijven en partities kan zien. onderaan in de balk geeft ie dan mijn harde schijf weer, maar bovenaan krijg ik geen partities te zien. niet die van windows en ook niet de open ruimte op de schijf
<lordievader> ubuniet: Hmm, tijd voor een debootstrap?
<ubuniet> als het alles maar oplost, en ik linux en windows naast elkaar krijg, maar mag ik dan wel even vragen wat ik juist moet doen
<lordievader> Zolang je de ext4 partitie kunt mounten kun je debootstrappen.
<lordievader> Een zeer manueele vorm van installeren.
<ubuniet> ja sudo dpkg --install debootstrap_ en dan de besturing die je wil?
<ubuniet> maar ik heb dit nog niet echt bekeken omdat er wel wat fout kan gaan volgens de forums
<lordievader> Uit [1] "sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch i386 hardy /var/chroot/hardy http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<lordievader> Deze is uitgebreider: https://www.debian.org/releases/etch/i386/apds03.html.en
<Sling> en heel oud
<ubuniet> lordievader: ik ga dit even proberen, en ik kom verslag uitbrengen
<ubuniet> alvast heel erg bedankt
<lordievader> Sling: Techniek is niet veel veranderd.
#ubuntu-nl 2016-04-25
<NickieJ>  Hoi. Ik heb een hele stomme, ook wel domme vraag.
<NickieJ> Hoe stuur ik een commando naar mijn printer.
<NickieJ> Ik moet "echo R 0" sturen
<NickieJ> echo R 0 >> /dev/usb/lp0
<NickieJ> ?
<NickieJ> Oh. en goed nieuws de printer werkt.
<NickieJ> Bij het opstarten laat ik de folder automatisch op chmod 666 zetten.
<NickieJ> En het POS programma heb ik via een omweg gezet op /dev/usb/lp0
<NickieJ> Ik bedoel natuurlijk ESC R 0
#ubuntu-nl 2016-04-26
<johngu> ik wil ubuntu 16 installeren maar ik heb geen cd rom speler
<trijntje> johngu: je kan ubuntu ook vanaf een usb stick installeren
<johngu> ik wil ubuntu installeren met een usb stick alleen weet ik niet hoe je de bestanden op een usb stick zet
<trijntje> johngu: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/InstallatieLiveUSB
<Donald> Mijn naam is Donald en ik heb een vraag of ik welke Ubuntu op een lenovo Yoga met windows RT kan zetten?
<OerHeks> Er zijn meerdere yoga modellen, http://askubuntu.com/questions/596285/status-of-ubuntu-for-lenovo-thinkpad-yoga
<Donald> IK heb de Lenovo IdeaPad Yoga 11
<NickieJ> Hoi,
<NickieJ> Hoe stuur ik via de terminal ESC commando's naar de printer?
<Sling> wat probeer je te doen? :)
<Sling> en wat voor printer is het, hoe aangesloten etc
<NickieJ> Printer is een ESC/POS printer op de usb : dev/usb/lp0
<NickieJ> een Echo'tje werkt ook prima.
<NickieJ> Alleen wil hij nog graag chinees printen.
<NickieJ> POS58 om precies te zijn.
<Sling> echo -e '\x27' > /dev/usb/lp0
<Sling> zoiets?
<Sling> oh nee, 1B
<Sling> \x1B dus, dat is hex voor het ascii Escape char
<NickieJ> 1b zal het wel zijn
<NickieJ> En als daar R0 achter moet?
<NickieJ> koppelen met een .?
<Sling> als je er fancy dingen mee wil doen is python wrsch handiger
<NickieJ> Er moeten wat instellingen in de printer aangepast worden zoals een ander karakterset.
<NickieJ> Wel zo handig om die euro te krijgen.
<NickieJ> I.p.v. een chinees teken.
<NickieJ> Staat wat leuker op die kassabon
<OerHeks> ik zou direct bami printen.
<Sling> python -c 'print "\x41R0"' > /dev/...
<Sling> whops
<Sling> 1b dus :p was ff aan t testen
<Sling> en als reverse engineer ben ik 0x41 gewend hehe
<NickieJ> python laten installeren (als dat er nog niet op zit)?
<Sling> dat kan nooit kwaad idd
<Sling> python++
<NickieJ> Ok
<NickieJ> Bami? Liever iets van bami Pang Pang. :)
<NickieJ> Of TjapTjoy
<NickieJ> x41 ?
<NickieJ> Nummer 11 toch?
<NickieJ> Dank.
<NickieJ> Ga het donderdag weer proberen.
<NickieJ> Andere kwestie. Ik ben erachter gekomen dat de verkeerde toetsenbord instellingen actief zijn. De euro werkt niet of is er helemaal niet.
<NickieJ> Welk toetsenbord instellingen moet ik daarvoor gebruiken?
<OerHeks> USA with dead keys, denk ik
<NickieJ> Die heb ik er nu op staan maar kent de euro niet (vreemd genoeg)
<OerHeks> je gebruikt toch wel de rechter-alt?
<OerHeks> linker-alt doet het hier ook niet.
<NickieJ> Rechter alt?
<NickieJ> Nu breekt een klomp.
<NickieJ> Alt Gr?
<OerHeks> juist, dat is de rechter alt
<NickieJ> Ik gebruik altijd de linker..
<OerHeks> microsoft print alt op die toets, logitech alt-gr
<NickieJ> Ik heb hier Alt Gr op staan (HP)
<NickieJ> Gaan ik ook maar donderdag proberen.
<NickieJ> Waar is die Alt (links) dan voor bedoeld?
<NickieJ> Zal toch wel een functie hebben?
<OerHeks> gewone alt-key is voor functies in programma's ( alt + F4 = close ) en alt-gr is compose characters key
<OerHeks> sorrie voor mijn halve engels, ik tiep teveel engels :-D
<NickieJ> Helder.
<NickieJ> Halve Engels? Niets van te zien.
<NickieJ> Gaan ik nu even op het net zoeken naar de juiste codes voor die printer. Ik heb er nu teveel voorbij zien komen.
<NickieJ> Al zouden die toch wel universeel moeten zijn.
<hans_> goede avond
<NickieJ> Hey Hans.
<hans_> hoi
<NickieJ> met een _
<hans_> moet wat
<NickieJ> Alles goed?
<hans_> hoe kan ik een vertraging in een opstart toepasing maken
<NickieJ> Ik weet dat er iets daarin mogelijk is maar excact weet ik het zelf niet.
<NickieJ> Die is snel weg?
<Sling> voor iemand die dingen wil vertragen had ie wel veel haast idd
<NickieJ> Haha
<NickieJ> Weet jij of die ESC codes universeel zijn?
<NickieJ> Wat is het verschil tussen:  character code table en: international character set?
<NickieJ> Een mandje met paas eieren?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-04-27
<Soul-Sing> forum stuk?
<Beginner> Is er iemand beschikbaar in het C van Heerlen om een schone installatie te verzorgen nadat mijn nieuwe Dell lap is vastgelopen na upgrade?
<CasW> Haihai, Ubuntu vereist tegenwoordig OpenGL2.1, toch? Is er een manier om het toch te laten draaien op mijn netbookje met een Intel GMA 3150 (OpenGL 2.0)?
<hans_> hoi
<hans_> kan  mijn nas schijven niet automounten
<hans_> blijf maar de tekst alleeen root kan hem mounten
<EagleOne> Hen net ubuntu geinstaleerd op de laptop met twee giga geheugen (was xp machine)maar is heel traag ,in linux 17 niet sneller
<EagleOne> ubuntu is traag
<EagleOne> Goede dag Iedereen?is er Iemand?
<OerHeks> traag, ligt aan de specs denk ik
<OerHeks> single core machine met oude videochip?
<OerHeks> probeer een lichte desktop zoals Lubuntu of Xubuntu.
<EagleOne> ik wil hem alleen gebruiken als print server,de printer is reeds goed geintaleerd
<EagleOne> kan printer niet vinden op een window10 laptop
#ubuntu-nl 2016-04-28
<ATYCLB> help
<trijntje> hoi ATYCLB, wat is er loos?
<ATYCLB> Sinds de update/herinstallatie van windows 10 is mijn Ubuntu weg.Krijg na opstarten Mr-Booter te zien (dat klopt want dat mijn scherm) en kan dan kiezen uit Ubuntu en Windows. Tot zover is alles normaal. Als ik kies voor windows opent windows netjes. Kies ik voor Ubuntu dan krijg : error: unknown filesystem. Grub resceu>
<ATYCLB> Hallo trijntje
<ATYCLB> Er stond nogal wat data op welke ik niet heb veilig gesteld. Wie gaat er vanuit dat windows 10 even in een update een volledige installatie doet?
<lordievader> ATYCLB: Boot naar een live cd en kijk naar wat de echte schade is. Het bovenstaande lijkt op giswerk.
<trijntje> het kan best zijn dat de data er nog op staat hoor. Het eerste wat je nu moet doen is de pc direct uitzetten, zodat we eventuele gewiste data nog terug kunnen halen
<trijntje> daarna inderdaad met de live cd/usb starten, en kijken of ubuntu er nog is
<ATYCLB> Nu de vraag natuurlijk is dit te herstellen? Heb al het een en ander geprobeerd maar op de een of andere manier is de linux verdwenen en geeft aan dat de partite "ongebruikt"is
<trijntje> 1. zet de pc uit, en gebruik windows ook niet meer. 2. Start vanaf een live usb/cd 3. Kom hier terug vanaf de live cd zodat we kunnen kijken of ubuntu er nog is
<ATYCLB> Dat is wat ik al heb gedaan, met de live usb word de ext/linux patitie niet weer gegeven. Wel de windows.
<lordievader> ATYCLB: Wat is de output van 'sudo parted /dev/sda print' (er vannuit gaande dat het om sda gaat).
<trijntje> wat bedoel je met 'wordt niet weergegeven', is de windows partitie zo groot als de hele disk?
<ATYCLB> nee de schijf is opgedeeld in 4 partities, 2 voor windos,1 voor linux en de swap partitie
<trijntje> nou, dan is linux er toch nog?
<lordievader> trijntje: Daarom wou ik dus die output zien...
<ATYCLB_> sorry ik ben er weer, moest even een andere computer opstarten
<ATYCLB_> wat wilden jullie precies dat ik deed?
<lordievader> ATYCLB: Wat is de output van 'sudo parted /dev/sda print' (er vannuit gaande dat het om sda gaat).
<ATYCLB_> ik heb een terminal geopend en dan sudo parted /dev/sda print       ik krijg dan de melding sudo:  parted: command not found
<ATYCLB_> vergeet ik iets?
<lordievader> Ugh, staat parted er niet default op -.-
<lordievader> Wat is de output van  'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda'?
<ATYCLB_> moeten de ''er ook bij?
<lordievader> Nee, alles wat er tussen staat.
<knightwise> morge
<ATYCLB_> heb een nieuwe terminal geopend en krijg nu.  5 patities.
<ATYCLB_> kan ik dit ook plakken of zo?
<lordievader> Liever op http://paste.ubuntu.com o.i.d.
<ATYCLB_> ja maar ik zit nu met 2 computers.
<ATYCLB_> knippen van de een naar de ander gaat lastig
<knightwise> kan je via SSH van de ene pc naar de andere connecteren ,
<lordievader> Daarom gebruik je die paste service, hoef je alleen maar een url hier heen te tikken.
<ATYCLB_> Een wat?
<ATYCLB_> dit is voor mij nieuw, sorry
<knightwise> het adres van de paste die je gedaan hebt
<knightwise> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCS0kU5VFA4
<ATYCLB_> voor de duidelijkheid (voor mij) ik type nu vanuit windows, ubuntu laptop met de live usb heeft geen internet
<knightwise> ah , das moeilijker;
<knightwise> maar dan kan je de tekst in een textfile saven en die even op je usb stick zetten en m zo overzetten naar je andere pc en online plakken
<trijntje> of gewoon het live systeem met internet verbinden
<ATYCLB_> ik krijg geen verbinding met internet
<lordievader> Kabel of wifi?
<ATYCLB_> ik heb de code 5 x ingevoerd maar doet er niets mee. Kabel heb ik niet.
<lordievader> Welke code?
<ATYCLB> ik ben er weer met wifi(code)
<ATYCLB> waar mocht ik de copy plakken?
<ATYCLB> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo parted /dev/sda print Model: ATA Samsung SSD 850 (scsi) Disk /dev/sda: 250GB Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B Partition Table: msdos Disk Flags:   Number  Start   End     Size    Type      File system     Flags  1      1049kB  90.6GB  90.5GB  primary   ntfs            boot  2      90.6GB  91.0GB  472MB   primary   ntfs            diag  3      91.0GB  166GB   74.7GB  primary   ntfs  4      166GB   250G
<lordievader> Hmm, die mist inderdaad wat linux partities...
<ATYCLB> heb em in de paste geplakt
<lordievader> Heb je meerdere schijven in je systeem zitten?
<ATYCLB> Nee
<lordievader> Hmm... ja. Dan mis je dingen.
<ATYCLB> Een schijf met daarop windows 10(1), opslag part(2),primair (3) opgedeeld in logich (4) voor ubuntu en 5 de swap
<lordievader> Ja, fdisk is het daar niet mee eens.
<lordievader> Die ziet twee ntfs partities.
<ATYCLB> Ziet iemand er nog licht in?
<ATYCLB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16093100/
<trijntje> hoe belangrijk was die data? Heb je een backup?
<ATYCLB> Best wel belangrijk, geen backup.
<ATYCLB> Had ik maar een backup,dan had ik liever een schone instal gedaan met 16.04
<knightwise> Kan je booten met een livecd en de data van de partities plukken
<knightwise> of ben je effectief een partitie kwijt ?
<trijntje> het goede nieuws is dat de extende partition nog leeg is, dus alle data staat er waarschijnlijk nog op.
<trijntje> ATYCLB: had je ubuntu met encyptie geinstalleerd of je persoonlijke map versleuteld?
<ATYCLB> nee niet encryptie wel een wachtwoord
<trijntje> ok, heb je een extra harddisk met ~200 GB over?
<ATYCLB> oeps, nee dat denk ik niet.
<trijntje> je hebt minstens 100GB nodig voor het terughalen van de bestanden, en eigenlijk nog eens 100 GB om een backup van die extended partition te maken zoals die nu is, voordat je probeert de data terug te halen
<ATYCLB> oke, dat klinkt goed.
<ATYCLB> Ik zal dan eerst een moeten kopen.
<ATYCLB> Wat zou de procedure dan vervolgens zijn?
<trijntje> het is vrij technisch, het programma testdisk/photorec kan verwijderde bestanden terughalen. Je kan beginnen met daar over lezen online
<trijntje> Je kan denk ik het beste hier of op het forum mensen om hulp vragen. In het kort maak je eerst een backup van de hele extended partition, en vervolgens ga je proberen daar uit de bestanden terug te halen
<trijntje> let wel, de mappen en bestandsnamen ga je niet terug krijgen, dus je zult zelf door alle bestanden moeten zoeken naar de belangrijke gegevens
<knightwise> ATYCLB: volgende keer op voorhand een backup nemen, zeker als je partities hebt met data er op. Tis soms tricy
<ATYCLB> oke,  Ik kan me herinneren dat ik ook al eens via de live-usb  dan via files bij mappen kon komen.
<knightwise> Ja , maar ik denk dat je nu een partitie hebt gewist of niet ,
<knightwise>  ?
<ATYCLB> Windows 10 heeft een update /installatie uitgevoerd vorige week. Daar hebben meer mensen last van gehad toen begon het feest
<ATYCLB> Vanuit waar maak ik trouwens die backup van de hele extended partitie die word normaal niet weer gegeven.
<trijntje> er zijn programma's die dat kunnen
<NickieJ> Ik ben er weer en heb weer een berg problemen. Heb nu wel de computer bij me.
<systeem> lucht je hart
<NickieJ> Nog niet. Ik ga eerst op adem komen. Dingen her-installeren en dan ga ik roepen.
<NickieJ> Ik kom zo met wat printer problemen (58mm POS printer)
<NickieJ> Hoe ik die instellingen kan door seinen.
<vergiethoofd> hallo, iemand nog wakker?
<vergiethoofd> niet dus ok
<vergiethoofd> en dat is jammer, want ik kan mijn vergeten password in ubu 14 niet meer resetten via de boot, en na 218 variaties heb ik het opgegeven in ubu te komen. het wordt morgen dus gewoon weer een cleane windows.
#ubuntu-nl 2016-04-29
<knightwise> morge
<hans69> goede morgen
<Leroy> Goedemiddag
<Lenie> Kan ik via deze weg wat support krijgen om m'n sftp server extern te benaderen?
<knightwise> hey Lenie , Lenie
<knightwise> hey Lenie , wat is het issue ?
<hans_> goede avond
<OerHeks> :-)
<SCHAAP137> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2016-04-30
<lg188> Hallo, heb een klein probleempje. 't is all eventjes geleden dat ik nog met een debian-based system heb gewerkt
<lg188> Probeer een release upgrade te doen, maar hij zegt dat men apt niet de juiste versie is.
<lg188> Heb dan met aptitude proberen te updaten, maar die vind maar 1 versie.
#ubuntu-nl 2016-05-01
<Chicco> Hi
<boardracer> ff een vraagje. Ik gebruik sinds kort linux mint maar word knetter van het installeren
<trijntje> installeren van wat?
<boardracer> van bv een .tar.gz bestand
<trijntje> Heeft linux mint geen softwarecentrum?
<boardracer> jawel maar ik moet bv mijn scanner installeren en dat wil absoluut niet lukken
<boardracer> is een .tar.gz bestand maar verder dan uitpakken raak ik niet
<trijntje> je moet geen dingen van buiten het softwarecentrum installeren, net zoals je op je telefoon geen dingen van buiten de app store installeert
<boardracer> En wat als je niet anders kan?
<trijntje> dan heb je pech
<SCHAAP137> een scanner zou in principe ook zonder 'eigen' drivers, moeten kunnen functioneren, met algemene drivers die al in het systeem ingebakken zitten
<trijntje> Het punt is, het is vrijwel nooit nodig om dingen van buiten het softwarecentrum te installeren. Er komen hier vaak nieuwe gebruikers die zoals op windows van alles van het internet afhalen en het niet aan de praat krijgen
<boardracer> Achzo, dan misschien beter dat ik toch maar opnieuw naar windows overstap.
<trijntje> gewoon de juiste software via het softwarecentrum installeren, dan werkt het gewoon. Ik gebruik al 10 jaar linux en ik heb exact 0 programma's van buiten het softwarecentrum op mn pc staan
<SCHAAP137> Windows, jammer.
<SCHAAP137> ik heb een tiental programma's die ik zeer bewust buiten het softwarecentrum om installeer, maar ik weet ook exact wat ik doe
<boardracer> Tja jammer misschien wel maar als je je apparatuur niet kan installeren heeft het niet veel zin
<trijntje> boardracer: je kan beter hulp vragen met het installeren van die scanner. In plaats van hulp vragen met rare .tar.gz bestanden van het internet installeren
<SCHAAP137> nooit problemen gegeven
<trijntje> boardracer: ik weet zeker dat die scanner gewoon werkt onder linux, zonder rare software. Ik heb hier ook gewoon een scanner staan die werkt
<SCHAAP137> een .tar.gz bestand is niets raars aan, het is een GZipped .TAR archief
<SCHAAP137> ja, ik heb ook zo mijn twijfels bij het jouw handdoek-in-de-ring gooien, boardracer
<SCHAAP137> heb je al algemene info gezocht over scanners & ubuntu, wat er ongeveer moet gebeuren om het gaande te krijgen?
<boardracer> Heb alles netjes opgezocht. Werd doorverwezen naar de US Brother site om de software af te halen
<trijntje> boardracer: welke scanner is het?
<boardracer> En daar stopt het. Krijg een .tar.gz bestand wat ik niet geinstalleerd krijg
<boardracer> een Brother DCP-J132W
<SCHAAP137> boardracer: je weet dat een .tar.gz gewoon een soort archief is he
<SCHAAP137> vergelijkbaar met .zip, of .rar
<SCHAAP137> dus dat installeer je niet direct, dat pak je eerst uit
<SCHAAP137> waar loop je exact vast?
<SCHAAP137> je zag die .tar.gz en dacht "ik snap het niet meer" ? :)
<boardracer> Neen ben een leek op gebied van Linux. Ben overgestapt van Windows naar Linux omdat ik die onzin van Windows beu was. Zeker na hun update naar windows 10
<SCHAAP137> Ok, dat kan. Iedereen begint als een leek. Heb je geprobeerd het .tar.gz bestand uit te pakken, zit er misschien een readme bestandje in?
<SCHAAP137> verschillende GUI programma's kunnen het uitpakken, of je kunt het vanuit de console doen: tar zxvf bestand.tar.gz
<boardracer> Heb het readme bestandje gelezen maar daar word ik niet veel wijzer van. Dus op het www info gezocht
<SCHAAP137> de readme biedt geen concreet stappenplan voor de installatie?
<boardracer> installeer dit programma of dat programma wat uiteindelijk alweer een .tar.gz programma is
<SCHAAP137> Ik vertel je net 2x, dat .tar.gz gewoon zoiets als .ZIP is
<SCHAAP137> het is geen programma
<boardracer> Schaap zijn jullie altijd zo vriendelijk als een in jullie ogen een "domme" vraag gesteld word?
<boardracer> Weet je laat maar zitten. Zal wel terug Windows installeren. Dan kan een idioot als ik er ook mee werken
<trijntje> boardracer: het is normaal dat je linux in het begin niet snapt, het is immers anders dan windows
<trijntje> maar ik wed dat wij je kunnen helpen met het aan de praat krijgen van de scanner, en zonder dat je handmatig programma's hoeft te installeren
<boardracer> thx trijntje tenminste iemand die niet knorrig word
<SCHAAP137> boardracer, je hebt Windows verlaten voor een goede reden
<SCHAAP137> ik word niet knorrig, ik houd er niet van om dingen te herhalen :P maar ik zou je ook graag willen helpen
<boardracer> Mijn printer werkt perfect maar mijn scanner doet niets
<trijntje> boardracer: wat is het exacte model van de scanner? Dan kan ik eens op internet rondzoeken of die werkt. En welke versie van mint gebruik je? Want dat kan anders zijn dan ubuntu natuurlijk
<boardracer> Schaap137, met mij moet je ff geduld oefenen. Beschadigde hersenen
<boardracer> Een Brother DCP-J132W
<SCHAAP137> boardracer, ik zal m'n best doen, geduld is niet een van m'n sterkste kanten, maar ik wil ook graag dat jouw scanner werkt
<SCHAAP137> en dat je niet genoodzaakt zou moeten zijn, om naar Windows terug te keren
<SCHAAP137> ik ga ook ff zoeken
<trijntje> boardracer: ok, eerst maar het simpelste proberen, heb je het programma simple-scan geinstalleerd?
<lordievader> boardracer: De driver van brother is geinstaleerd?
<boardracer> de driver is geinstalleerd
<trijntje> zit de printer met een kabel(usb) aan de pc? Met wireless heb ik weinig ervaring
<boardracer> usb
<lordievader> Is Xsane geinstalleerd?
<boardracer> en als ik wil scannen moet ik keuze maken. Naar file, beeld of mail
<boardracer> en dan stopt het
<boardracer> Xsane!
<trijntje> boardracer: is die keuze op de printer/scanner zelf? Of in mint?
<boardracer> Op mijn printer zelf
<lordievader> Detecteerd Xsane de scanner?
<boardracer> Moet ff kijken of ik Xsane heb
<boardracer> Heb xsane net geopend en vind mijn printer niet
<lordievader> Wellicht helpt [1] jou. [1] http://askubuntu.com/questions/113272/how-to-configure-brother-dcp-7030-scanner/113278#113278
<boardracer> Oké, ga ik onmiddellijk proberen. Alvast bedankt
<SCHAAP137> boardracer: let er op dat dit voorbeeld wel ándere .deb bestanden gebruikt van Brother
<SCHAAP137> hoop dat het lukt
<SCHAAP137> qua driver van Brother, had je een van die bestanden gepakt van deze site, boardracer ? http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=eu_ot&lang=en&prod=dcpj132w_eu&os=128
<SCHAAP137> er lijken twee .deb bestanden vereist te zijn als drivers; http://download.brother.com/welcome/dlf006645/brscan4-0.4.3-3.amd64.deb en http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/brother-udev-rule-type1-1.0.0-1.all.deb
<SCHAAP137> deze kun je installeren als packages, dan zou het qua driver-gedeelte iig goed moeten zitten
<Mustangman1966> Vraag, hoe kan ik een bijdrage leveren aan het Ubuntu-nl-Mwanzo team?
<lordievader> Wellicht is het beter om die vraag in hun kanaal te stellen.
<Mustangman1966> Ga ik eens doen, bedankt.
<robb_nl> hola....
<robb_nl> ik probeer via cmdline een apt-get update uit te voeren, maar zie dat er via ip6 geprobeerd wordt de repo binnen te halen.... vervolgens time out.... dit op ubuntu 14.04
<robb_nl> heeft iemand een hint?
<robb_nl> [Connecting to nl.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:7b8:3:37::21:3)]
<systeem> robb_nl:  nl.archive.ubuntu.com is gewoon online
<systeem> ook op ipv6
<NickieJ> Als ik de printer wil instellen d.m.v. een <ESC> code dan moet ik toch: python -c 'print "\x1Bt0"' > /dev/usb/lp0  gebruiken?
<NickieJ> t = karakterset 0 = Europa
<NickieJ> "\x1B" is <ESC>
<NickieJ> Dat probleem is nu opgelost.
<NickieJ> Echter na het herstarten van de boel mag het weer opnieuw.
<NickieJ> Waar kan ik dat ergens instellen?
#ubuntu-nl 2017-04-26
<jodd> Even een korte vraag. Met welke programmeertaal kan ik het best een linux applicatie maken.. want loop een beetje vast
#ubuntu-nl 2017-04-30
<wasted> g'middag
<M1K4> /znc help
<M1K4> sorry
<shah_> hallo iedereen ik heb n probleem met ubuntu 16.04 in de terminal kan iemand mij helpen wijzer worden?
<wasted> gewoon het probleem uitleggen ;)
<wasted> meer kans op een antwoord ;)
<shah_> hahaha thanks
<shah_> ik kan niks meer op ubuntu doen dus zit ik nu in de terminal en elke keer als ik wil updaten krijg ik elke keer de melding dpkg: fout bij verwerken van pakket unity-control-center-faces (--configure):  pakket verkeert in een heel slechte en inconsistente staat; u zou het  opnieuw moeten installeren alvorens het te configureren.
<shah_> en als ik t dan dmv sudo apt-get remove unity doe krijg ik weer dezelfde melding
<shah_>  apt-get purge unity-control-center-faces E: Kon het vergrendelingsbestand /var/lib/dpkg/lock niet openen - open (13: Toegang geweigerd) E: Kan de beheersmap (/var/lib/dpkg/) niet vergrendelen. Heeft u beheerdersrechten? <-- of deze melding
<shah_> weet iemand hoe ik dit kan oplossen ? ik heb al via de nautilus gekeken wie de rechten heeft. maar dat ben ik zelf
<shah_> what to do what to do? :(
<shah_> sudo apt-get download unity-control-center-faces [sudo] wachtwoord voor gfv:  Ophalen:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates/main amd64 unity-control-center-faces all 15.04.0+16.04.20160705-0ubuntu1 [180 kB] 180 kB opgehaald in 0s (954 kB/s)               W: Kan voorrechten voor het downloaden niet laten vallen, gezien bestand '/home/ug/unity-control-center-faces_15.04.0+16.04.20160705-0ubuntu1_all.deb' niet door gebruike
<shah_>  niet door gebruiker '_apt' kon benaderd worden. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Toegang geweigerd)
<shah_> weet er iemand hier iets over om me uit de brand te helpen?
#ubuntu-nl 2018-04-23
<labs> hallo
<SimonNL> hallo
<labs> weet je iets van vpn ?
<SimonNL> niets
<labs> ah jammer ;)
<SimonNL> nouja ik weet dat het virtual privat networking betekend
<labs> de basis kennis is aanwezig ;)
<SimonNL> https://vpndiensten.nl/informatie/uitleg/wat-is-vpn/#Wat_is_VPN  <=   is daar
<labs> ik stuitte , door mij onderzoekje op een openvpn oplossing van de nederlandse overheid
<labs> was benieuwd of er iemand ervaring mee had , zodoende
<SimonNL> ne
<labs> waar gebruik je ubuntu voor ?
<SimonNL> System:    Host: simon-MS-7327 Kernel: 4.4.0-119-generic x86_64 bits: 64 Desktop: Cinnamon 2.8.8
<SimonNL>            Distro: Linux Mint 17.3 Rosa
<labs> voor normaal desktop gebruik en lol, of ook iets serieus , zoals programmeren, onderzoek of iets dergelijks ?
<SimonNL> labs: alleen de serieuze zaken die door overheid of instanties opgelegd worden verder niks bijzonders
<SimonNL> beetje monitor hangen
<SimonNL> hier kijken, daar kijken, beetje help verschaffen in mint kanaal
<labs> ah klinkt toch goed
<labs> bij de overheid kunnen ze zeker jouw advies hard gebruiken..
<SimonNL> ha
<labs> onbegrijpelijk dat europa nog geen doorontwikkeling doet van open source software, de bouw van een iegen besturings system op de linux kernel, of ubuntu based, zou toch niet zo moeilijk moeten zijn als gezamelijk de schouders er onder gezet wordt ?
<labs> iegen = eigen * type error
<labs> en dan een goed ecosysteem eromheen met de juiste software ..
<yellabs> ok bye bye
<yellabs> howdoe ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2018-04-25
<remy_> hallo, ik heb het volgende probleem getroffen, ik heb geen fatsoenlijke internet verbinding me irc doet het wel maar me browser niet..iemand een idee ?
<remy_> welke site in ook kijk bv. marktplaats krijg ikpage not found
<PulseAsio> kun ja marktplaats wel pingen
<PulseAsio> je*
<remy_> ff proberen
<remy_> remy@Sorpion:~$ ping www.marktplaats.nl
<remy_> connect: Network is unreachable
<remy_> nee...
<PulseAsio> was irc al aan voor dit probleem?
<remy_> het geklooi begon gister, irc was al aan ja
<remy_> kkan ook geen connect krijgen met OTFC, das een andere irc server
<PulseAsio> modem herstart? andere DNS in netwerk instellingen geprobeerd (bijvoorbeeld 1.1.1.1 of 8.8.8.8)
<remy_> ik heb er niet echt heel veel verstand van eerst nog maar es een keer die modem resetten
<PulseAsio> *als je nu disconnect kom je allicht niet meer terug
<PulseAsio> als het probleem niet weg is
<PulseAsio> ** Connecting to chat.freenode.net (71.11.84.232:6697)
<PulseAsio> ^ IP om te verbinden
<remy_> ja die doet het  wel
<remy_> tot zo, ff rebooten
<remy> het heeft geholpen geloof ik..
<remy> bedankt PulseAsio
<PulseAsio> nice
<remy> ben niet gewend om opnieuw op te starten :-)
<PulseAsio> ik heb daar ook een houtje van
<PulseAsio> wel eens gahad dat er ook geregeld een spel voor week aan stond, gewoon alt+tab
<PulseAsio> wel makkelijk geen laadschermen e.d als je weer verder gaat :p
<remy> zo heb ik dat ook ja, ;-)
#ubuntu-nl 2018-04-26
<mave_> al mensen aan het spelen met 18.04?
<Kebabfish> een lubuntu 18.04 aan het werk gehad, niets geks gemerkt
<oerheks> nog nie uit nie
<oerheks> curl http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ | grep beta # als je iets rood ziet, dan is hij er nog niet, dat rijmt
#ubuntu-nl 2018-04-29
<horatio> Goedemiddag allen
<horatio> is er iemand die weet hoe ik aan de volgende pakketten kan komen ?
<horatio> E: Kan pakket strongswan-plugin-eap-md5 niet vinden E: Kan pakket strongswan-plugin-eap-mschapv2 niet vinden E: Kan pakket strongswan-plugin-eap-radius niet vinden E: Kan pakket strongswan-plugin-curl niet vinden
<debiantux[m]> Pakket komt mij niet bekend voor. Wat voor programma zou het moeten zijn?
<horatio> modules die behoren bij een vpn service
<horatio> ben bezig een vpn programma te zetten en mij werd aanbevolen om deze te installeren, maar die blijken niet gevonden te worden.
<debiantux[m]> welke ubuntu versie gaat het over?
<horatio> de laatste versie 18.04
<debiantux[m]> ik kan ze wel vinden bij xenial en trusty, 16.04 en 14.04 dus
<debiantux[m]> ze zitten simpelweg niet in 18.04 lijkt het?
<horatio> de installatie zou van de provider goosevpn zijn, maar lukt mij in ieder geval geen vpn te kunnen opzetten met ze.
<horatio> als ik kijk op de officiele site van strongswan merk ik dat het 16.04 alleen aangeeft, dus ik mis de pakketbronnen voor de 18.04
<debiantux[m]> https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/strongswan-plugin-eap-mschapv2
<horatio> ik dacht van laat mij deze NL vpn provider proberen, maar vergt veel tijd om dit op te zetten
<debiantux[m]> Hierop zie ik ze alleen voor 14.04 en 16.04. of je moet de pakketten handmatig downloaden en installeren, met kans op dependencie-problemen (af te raden), of 16.04 gebruiken
<horatio> heb ik inmiddels gedaan, krijg dependancy problemen precies waar jij naar bedoelde
<debiantux[m]> mijn ervaringen daarmee zijn erg negatief. Je gaat van pakket naar pakket, met de grote gok dat het uiteindelijk zal werken ( maar niet heus)
<debiantux[m]> maar 16.04 is nog jaren bruikbaar
<horatio> ik heb eerder PIA gebruikt als vpn service en kon ik wel via een terminal alles installeren. Ik dacht van laat mij deze NL vpn provider proberen. Is er iemand die een goede vpn service kan aanbevelen waarbij installatie goed zit ?
<horatio> ik heb afzonderlijk de pakketten uit 16.04 gedownload en geinstalleerd en krijg dependancy meldingen. Dus dat gaat niet zo goed.
<debiantux[m]> ik zie wel strongswan zelf in bionic?
<horatio> ja, ik heb de pakketten van bionic gedownload.
<debiantux[m]> zouden in de repro moeten zitten. Apt install strongswan zou goed genoeg moeten zijn.
<horatio> nee, helaas. Ik zal het verder opnemen met de vpn service. Thanks.
<debiantux[m]> succes!
#ubuntu-nl 2020-04-23
<oerheks> is 20.04 uit?
<Cugel3> Dat weet jij oerheks .
<Cugel3> Kubuntu wel, in ieder geval.
<oerheks> ja, de iso's zijn uit :-D
#ubuntu-nl 2020-04-24
<perre_vl> is 20.04 server enkel met live installer of komt die ook met de oude / klassieke installer ?
<JanC> perre_vl: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-legacy-server/releases/20.04/release/
<perre_vl> ah hé bedankt
<perre_vl> ik denk dat ik erover gekeken heb dan ( of een andere mirror )
<perre_vl> 'k was al aan de slag met de live installer
<perre_vl> vroeg of laat zal het wel de standaard worden zeker ?
<JanC> is op de server met alternatieve releases
<JanC> cdimage.ubuntu.com ipv releases.ubuntu.com
<perre_vl> ik ga de link straks vereeuwigen hier in het link archief
<perre_vl> ik selecteerde enkel openssh en lamp in de klassieke installer
<perre_vl> 'k zal die wel handmatig installeren
<perre_vl> het lijkt me het enige wat er zowat anders aan is
<oerheks> legacy is de oude debian ubiquity, live server Subiquity, the new installer
<JanC> niet ubiquity
<JanC> debian-installer
<JanC> ubiquity is de Ubuntu desktop installer
<oerheks> oh, dan had ik de verkeerde info gekregen
<oerheks> live server is wel suibiquity
<Cugel2> Interessant. https://tweakers.net/reviews/7826/ubuntu-2004-focal-fossa-veel-sneller-en-gelikter.html
<perre_vl> ik merkte een hoop 'cloud' gedoe op met de live server installer
<perre_vl> enig idee wat dat doet ?
<Cugel2> Ja dat is contact met de cloud.
<perre_vl> maar die is overbodig ?
<Cugel2> Checks en zo.
<perre_vl> dus ik kan dat eigenlijk verwijderen ook als ik wil
<perre_vl> want met de legacy installer zit die cloud-init er niet bij
<oerheks> cloud-init..
<oerheks> ja, dat is de connector voor veel diensten, zeer handigjes
<perre_vl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CloudInit
<perre_vl> dat vond ik
<perre_vl> en ik denk dat het dat is ook
<oerheks> jups
<oerheks> cloud-init, netplan yaml
<perre_vl> ik begrijp het nut ( nog ) niet
<perre_vl> van die cloud
<Cugel2> Het gebeurt.
<perre_vl> de meerwaarde is me nog altijd niet duidelijk
<perre_vl> ik da het verwijderen
<perre_vl> 'ga
<Cugel2> Vooruit dan maar.
<perre_vl> niet ?
<perre_vl> is er een bepaalde meerwaarde aan verbonden dan ?
<oerheks> zit het in de weg?
<oerheks> je kan ubuntu afslanken met verwijderen van services en drivers en troep.
<perre_vl> het is dat wat ik niet weet want ik weet niet wat het doet
<perre_vl> wat een zin :)
<perre_vl> als het essentieel is laat ik het liever staan
<Cugel2> Het is niet dat ik ook maar enig idee heb, in dit geval.
<perre_vl> maar als het niet echt nodig is dan verwijder ik het liever
<oerheks> het hangt ook samen met systemD, dus tijd om wat nieuws te leren
<oerheks> een server met 2 lankabels, bonding, of virtuele machines, bridge zet je met netplan op
<perre_vl> daar kan ik nog iets van herinneren toen ik m'n 2de nic een statisch ip moest geven
<perre_vl> maar het is vaag
#ubuntu-nl 2020-04-25
<perre_vl> nog een een rondje lastige vragen draaien :)
<perre_vl> legacy vs. live server
<perre_vl> bij de legacy krijg je een optie om het update systeem in te stellen
<perre_vl> geen automatische / enkel belangrijke / 3de ben ik vergeten
<perre_vl> wat doet de live met die updates ?
<perre_vl> gaat die voor het eerste ? ( geen automatische updates )
<perre_vl> of kan dat ook ergens worden ingesteld
<Cugel2> Live is toch helemaal niet bedoeld voor dagelijks gebruik.
<JanC> hij bedoelt de nieuwe "live installer"
<perre_vl> ahja ik typte server
<perre_vl> 'k ben al een paar dagen wazig
<JanC> geen idee wat die configureert
<perre_vl> ik ben de live installer aan het ontdekken
<JanC> maar dat zit ergens in de configuratie voor APT / unattended-upgrades
<JanC> in een paar van de bestanden onder /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<perre_vl> 'k ga het straks een bekijken nadat ik m'n documentatie op orde heb ;)
<perre_vl> 20.04 is toch anders qua installatie dan 18.04
<perre_vl> 'k moest 15 zinnen toevoegen aan postfix main.cf die er anders altijd vanzelf in kwamen te staan na installatie
#ubuntu-nl 2020-04-26
<coconut> Iemand hier die een goede vpn kent die mate en xfce desktop ondersteund met een sys-tray app?
<coconut> Ik zit nu bij privateinternetaccess, en die ondersteunen alleen gnome en macOS volgensmij.
